# The Forges of the Mountain King Chapter 1- Bottom's Up!



## Goonalan (May 11, 2011)

The Forges of the Mountain King.
A 4th Edition Adventure for Level 1 Dwarven PCs.​
Intro:

“Too often we are forgotten, too often we are passed over, too often...”

Master Ignatius Earwax fell silent, the assembled Dwarven host press closer still, straining to hear- around the great hall, clustered in groups, are representatives of many of the lesser known Dwarven Guilds- the Riveters Union, the Ancient Shifters (Porters), the Fungi Farmers Collective, the Nightsoil Champions, the Plumbers & Water Closet Guild, the Accountants and Totalisers Forum, the Royal Ratcatchers, and nearly two dozen others.

Master Ignatius tries a new tack-

“Since the dawn of time Dwarven Lords of martial clans have ruled the roost, they have monopolised the positions of power and glory- they have claimed for their own great riches, and the fruits of our labour, they have had it all!”

A murmur of agreement from the masses, nods and gruff barks of assent.

“For too long!”

Master Ignatius cries, and then finds his stride.

“Too often have we been passed over, deemed unworthy or else made to feel that our trades are mundane or else unfit for praise- well, no longer, we are the very foundations of Dwarven society, the bedrock- the building blocks, the stone...”

The last word is delivered in a hushed tone, the word echoes through the great hall.

“And so, on this day, we say no more.”

Cries of 'no more' punctuate Master Ignatius' point.

“We, The Honourable Council of the Bottom Worker's Guilds, have discovered a great prize, a prize worth fighting for, a prize worth dying for- we have discovered the long forgotten location of the Lost Hold...”

The great hall falls in to hushed silence, the Lost Hold- home to the Tannheim, a fabled clan of Dwarves of unmatched power. The hush is followed by frenzied whispered chatter.

“On this day, we, The Honourable Council of the Bottom Worker's Guild, call for Champions to come forth- for this is our secret, this is our chance, to humble our mighty martial Lords. This is our time. Our champions will investigate the Lost Hold, secure the great treasures and powers within, and we will re-forge our station in Dwarven society- we, the Workers, will at last RISE UP!”

The hall is in uproar, a cacophony- screams and shout, profane and profound, a susurrus, a dirge, a drone, a chant-

“Bottom's Up! Bottom's Up! Bottom's Up”


----------



## Goonalan (May 11, 2011)

A little while later, when the chanting has finally run its course (actually nearly fifty minutes later- Dwarves are fond of chanting, and drinking, and chanting about drinking). Anyway... nearly an hour later Master Ignatius once more calls for silence.

“I'll be brief...”

A crude Dwarf in the crowd makes a joke about underpants, it gets a few laughs. Master Ignatius frowns and then continues-

“Each of the great clans and unions here assembled has provided the council with the name of their glorious volunteers (including you guys) who will lay down their lives in the service of this assembly. By dint of lottery we will, over the next few hours, draw forth the the names of those brave Dwarves who will be lucky enough to venture forth in to the no-doubt trap and monster-filled Lost Hold of the Tannheim- there to meet sudden death...”

A hush falls over the Great Hall- the Dwarves look a little worried.

Ignatius fumbles with the piece of parchment he is reading from- looks flustered, and then turns it over, he smiles- and adds-

“... or victory!”

The crowd go wild.

Slowly the noise subsides, and Master Ignatius continues- in a sonorous voice.

“I, Master Ignatius Earwax shall ne'er go by,
From this day to the ending of the world,
But those selected shall be remembered-
These few, these happy few, this band of brothers... ahem and/or, ahem... sisters;
For he, or ahem... she, that sheds his, or her, blood for us
Shall be our brother, or- as I say- sister; be he, or she, ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his, or her, condition:
And Lordly Dwarves, of either persuasion, in their fortresses now a-bed
Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,
And hold their manhoods, or womanhoods- for that matter, cheap while any speak
That fought for us in The Lost Hold of the Tannheim"

The assembled masses, snuffle and with their beards wipe away salty tears.

“But until then... we drink!”

Ignatius raises his flagon, sloshing much of its contents down his tabard, and salutes the crowd- the assembly goes crazy.









*OOC:*


 For those of you that have parked your PCs in the Rogues Gallery this is an opportunity to do a little light PBP role-play, nothing strenuous mind- just a bit of banter perhaps and a chance to see how this thing works. Read on...







Dwarves everywhere, of all shapes and sizes- stout, fat, big-boned, obese, a-little-on-the-heavy-side, and over-weight; several of them towering giants (height in excess of 4ft 6), here and there miniature versions (height less than 4ft 2). The chamber is packed with merry Dwarves- Bottom-dwellers convinced their world will someday very soon be turned upside down- that they will once and for all get their just rewards.

Joy abounds- in Dwarven form.

There are several bars here, and the ale is cheap, and free for those who have volunteered to serve this cause (that's you guys). There's also food aplenty- meaty haunches and stewed and steamed vegetables, heaving platters- free again for those for whom this may be their last supper (you lot again).

Dwarves dance, tell bawdy tales, swap tall stories about the size and number of Orcs, Giants and/or Dragons that got away, they measure their beards, feel the heft of each others mighty weapons (axes & hammers, for those with a smutty mind), they whisper dark secrets about the Tannheim and the Lost Hold, they drink and spew and cavort, and in the shadier corners do shadier things...

The heads of every one of the Bottom Worker's Guilds are present, as are all of the Council members, however the later are engrossed with the aforementioned lottery.

Important Dwarves that you can see include-

“They call me” Mister Rivet- head of the Riveters Guild, and wearing his million-rivet suit of armour- alas so impractical is the suit that Mister Rivet is forced to stand as still as a statue and watch the proceedings. It is almost impossible to move more than an inch at any time- so heavy is the suit of armour. Actually movement of any kind is not recommended, itching ones nose while wearing the suit produces a sound not unlike several kitchens being thrown downstairs.

Master 'Bob' Dung- head of the Nightsoil Champions stands alone- for obvious reasons, his aroma is breath-taking (not in a good way), and also eye-watering.

Rita Bigchippings- Miss Mineshaft 2011 is surrounded, wherever she goes, by a coterie of leering Dwarves, she's wearing nothing more than a chainmail bikini (spiked in all the right places), although it is rumoured that she always keeps two-or-three concealed mauls, mallets, greataxes and other two-handed weapons hidden about her person.

Lars Ulrik- from the Panelbeater's Union plays syncopated beats on the helms of passing Dwarves, Lars also plays drums for the latest underground sensation 'Metallico', who seek to combine the disparate elements of Dwarven musical tradition- Rock and Metal! At present he is engaged in replicating the thirty-minute drum solo from “Hit the Trolls”.

Other lesser known luminaries you spy in the crowd include-

Dick Gloom- from the Fire Beetle Wranglers.

Cog Robbins- covered in bandages, the inventor of the first fire burst flush toilet, his burns are almost healed now.

Rancid Al- a lowlife Dwarf, hated by many, head of the Barbers Guild- in general Dwarves never cut their hair, Barbers are therefore held in very low-esteem.

Lenny Stook- head of The Lumpers- they carry rocks from A to B, rumour has it that Stook is not even a real Dwarf, if he could straighten his back he would, it is whispered, stand over five feet tall. Alas carrying two-hundred weight sacks of stone every day has left him with a distinct stoop.

Granite Pete- Head of the Ornamental Rockeries Guild.

Flint Naybob- an impressionist of almost no merit.

And a myriad others...









*OOC:*


 While we wait for the others to arrive, those with character sheets in the Rogues Gallery can take a moment or two to explore the room, or else chat to any of the above, or else try to find someone else to provide information, or trade, or anything else really. If you're looking for someone  or something specific then simply state what it is OOC. If you want to chat or something else then don't hesitate to employ your various social skills (or any other skill) as part of your RP- this isn't a Skill Challenge, it is a chance for me/you to get used to the integrated dice-roller and how things work around here.







Slightly nervous, still on tenterhooks- waiting to see if your name will be called (it will of course, but that's for later), you head off in to the Great Hall to... well, that's up to you.


----------



## hairychin (May 11, 2011)

Not one to ignore free food Len fills his plate, careful to ensure that there's as many of Egstein's favourites as his own.  He pulls up a bench next to his friend and seconds later Egstein's purchased small loaf has plenty of delicious accompaniments.  No-one watching would have seen the exchange, Egstein's speed of hand being what it was.

"So, do ya think they'll pick ya?" Eg enquires around the large mushroom he's stuffing into his mouth.

"Course, tis obvious" is Len's taciturn response.

"Why 'course?"

"Cause of these" Len flexes a bicep, "and 'cause of this." holding forth the back of his right hand to show the symbol of Marthammor Duin.  "Marthammor protects those of us who go abroad, just like Dugmaren has watched over me whilst I've lived in the Hold.  I was meant for this."

"We both know yer Pa put those on ya when you were born" Eg is less convinced.

"Well no matter, here they are, and I'll get picked.  No doubt." Len was clearly certain.  "Til then lets get a pint or three, and maybe see how the ladies feel 'bout a fella that's heading off to certain death on his Clan's behalf."

The pair of them wipe their plates clean of the last food juices, grab themselves a couple of tankards and head over to a group of girls that Len noticed looking at them when he was flexing his muscles.  Every girl likes a strong Dwarf, or so Len hoped.









*OOC:*


Len's hoping to impress with adventures he's not yet had.  I'll add a dice roll for his general charm, partially just to see how the dice rolling works.


----------



## Goonalan (May 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


That dice must be cocked, so says the friendly DM. It should look something like this, well see below.


----------



## Goonalan (May 11, 2011)

And who's that heading in Len's direction, none other than Rita Bigchippings- her chainmail bikini makes an alluring swishing rattle as she sashays towards the flexing Len.

Her right hand- grip as tight as a vice, clamps onto Len's right bicep, she siddles around Len, till she stands before him.

In Dwarven terms Rita is amazonian, by which I mean tall, she's wearing high heeled orcskin climbing boots- bringing a whole new meaning to the phrase 'walking on your fallen enemies'. Her cleavage- which is at eye level reminds Len of snow-capped mountains.

She licks he lips alluringly and relights her pipe.

"And who might you be? You must be someone big in the bottoms?"

Len gets a mouthful of her tobacco- it's not rough shag...









*OOC:*


Hairychin try to ensure your text is all the same size before posting- you can resize in the reply to thread window. Just the smaller it is the harder it is to read.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 12, 2011)

...but I hear Rita is, Len. You might wanna steer clear of that one. Rumor is she eats her mates. Filthy habit with that pipe, too; she should stick to chaw like most cultured women. But I digress.

Ignoring the damnable cacophany of Lars and company (Cinara never liked Metallico's sound since they kicked Drake Mustang from the band [though he's seen similar fame with Megabreath] and the madness that followed that show 10 years ago that awakened some primordial's avatar during _Call of Lulu_), Cinara makes her way over to Rancid Al.

"Well, Al, looks like you and I have one more date before I head off to the Hold. This could be my big break...and big deals need big change. Tonight, I go BLONDE."

"For Phelan's Daughter, my chair is always available. Well, given that yer just 'bout my only client, of course it is. But that's neither here nor there. What do you think you'll find there, lass?" <History check to see what sort of childhood/school memories I can drudge up>

"Well, Al, regardless what's there, once we get back, we'll be the Top O' the Bottom, eh? Turn the whole world upside down. And Wastewater will finally be a name worthy of the pipes that carry the Toppers' filth."

"Do ya really expect to be chosen?"

"Al, if I didn't know better, I'd wager a flash of my funbags to a free dye-job that Old Earwax's already picked his team." <Insight roll to see if I'm on the mark and if I owe Al the best 3 seconds of his life>

"Yer on, lass!!"


----------



## Goonalan (May 12, 2011)

> "For Phelan's Daughter, my chair is always available. Well, given that yer just 'bout my only client, of course it is. But that's neither here nor there. What do you think you'll find there, lass?" <History check to see what sort of childhood/school memories I can drudge up>




Cinara blinks once and is instantaneously transported to a foreign land- the past, the glowing hearth, the shuffle of slippered fleet as Nanna Slag hoves in to view- complete with knitted chainmail and ‘dem-chewers’ (metal-replacement teeth), Nanna puts her battleaxe aside and sits on the edge of your bed. You are only six years old, you pummel your shale and limestone pillow into shape and settle into it- Nanna Slag has a gleam in her eye. Tonight’s promised story, about a clan of ‘bad Dwarves’ called the Tannheim is going to be a exciting, your certain... it seems Nanna really has forgiven you for killing ‘King Morris’, her favourite pet Toad.

Yet you remember little of the story; only the cold sweat and terrible screams (your own) hours later when you awake for the first time from the nightmare, you remember the nightmare of course, or at least the end of it, you have been there so often. Great leering Dwarves, with misshapen faces, each forty feet tall and made of solid stone chasing you around your room, only your room is much bigger and there are puddles on the floor. Thankfully, you are too quick for the ponderous beasts and manage to dodge, duck and dive to avoid their great clashing; smashing weapons-, you spot your escape, squeeze through a set of gleaming metal bars and rush headlong down a natural cavern passage too small for your tormentors to access. 

Safe, you exit into a larger chamber, you remember smiling as you come to a stop, smiling as you steady the beat of your thunderous heart... 

That’s when the great serpent grabs you.

Your last memory being crushed in the creature’s ever-tightening grasp.

That is when you awake- screaming, and spot just in time a glint of light in the corner of your room- the glint of Nanna Slag’s dem-chewers.



> "Al, if I didn't know better, I'd wager a flash of my funbags to a free dye-job that Old Earwax's already picked his team." <Insight roll to see if I'm on the mark and if I owe Al the best 3 seconds of his life>




Rumour has it that several of the unions and/or guilds have paid considerable amounts of coin and/or other trade-ables in order to avoid being on Earwax’s list, the honour of venturing forth to the Lost Hold of the Tannheim it seems for those undertaking said venture may be short-lived.

There are other rumours however, connected to the above, more terrible- one such is that the location of the Lost Hold has been known for some considerable time- it has never been ‘lost’, other groups from other Holds have been sent to investigate...


----------



## hairychin (May 12, 2011)

Not one to take heed of a warning, Len decides to try his luck with the lovely Rita.

"I'm Leonard D Apricot" Len says in the hope that his full name sounds more sophisticated, and he was sure that it would take some sophisticated Dwarf to hook up with the likes of Miss Mineshaft.  "And I'm gonna go and clear out this Lost Hold for the glory of the Bottom Workers.  Why don't ya take my arm?" offering same, "And we'll mingle like the King n Queen of the carnival.  Then when I's return in glory, everyone will 'member this night."









*OOC:*


Len offers his arm and hope a combo of his natural charm (!!) and impressive bicep will do the job, then to mingle with the crowd in regal manner, or slink off quietly for another few tankards if Rita shows no interest


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 12, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "I'm Leonard D Apricot"




So is it pronounced French-style too? "Day-pri-coh" ?  

Awesome roll...just make sure she's not hungry............


----------



## Goonalan (May 13, 2011)

> Not one to take heed of a warning, Len decides to try his luck with the lovely Rita.
> 
> "I'm Leonard D Apricot" Len says in the hope that his full name sounds more sophisticated, and he was sure that it would take some sophisticated Dwarf to hook up with the likes of Miss Mineshaft.  "And I'm gonna go and clear out this Lost Hold for the glory of the Bottom Workers.  Why don't ya take my arm?" offering same, "And we'll mingle like the King n Queen of the carnival.  Then when I's return in glory, everyone will 'member this night."




"Oh charmed, I'm sure- you're quite a hunk, although..."

Rita draws Len close-

"Not much to look at... but that's no bad thing- you see these fools..."

Rita indicates the slavish Dwarves that follow her everywhere, that are even now crowding around Len and Rita, looking daggers (and Mauls, and Greataxes, and... etc.) at Len.

"These fools just want me for my body", at this point Rita makes it clear to everyone within a hundred yards that her body is indeed an object to be desired.

"But that's not all there is to me... Len." She whispers. "I read books, I like art, and music... and ten-pin bowling. I want a Dwarf who can see beyond my undulating curves..."

Rita undulates to make certain Len and the crowd are keeping up to date with events- several older Dwarves feint away and have to be passed over the head of the slavish crowd, it's like a drooling mosh pit- caught in the eye of the storm a slowly circling Len and Rita.

"Do you know any...", Rita laughs- coquettish, "poetry... Len", she lingers over that last word- your name, its almost a whisper- and it promises... everything.









*OOC:*


Now roll an appropriate Skill Check, and come up with a half-decent poem or rhyme, and no more of the combo rolls, some things you're good at, some things you just have to trust in the dice- or just see how it falls. And no more 'combo rolls in the future- if you want to make two Skill Checks then do so you sly bugger.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 13, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Cinara blinks once and is instantaneously transported to a foreign land- the past, the glowing hearth, the shuffle of slippered fleet as Nanna Slag hoves in to view- complete with knitted chainmail and ‘dem-chewers’ (metal-replacement teeth), Nanna puts her battleaxe aside and sits on the edge of your bed. You are only six years old, you pummel your shale and limestone pillow into shape and settle into it- Nanna Slag has a gleam in her eye. Tonight’s promised story, about a clan of ‘bad Dwarves’ called the Tannheim is going to be a exciting, your certain... it seems Nanna really has forgiven you for killing ‘King Morris’, her favourite pet Toad.
> 
> Yet you remember little of the story; only the cold sweat and terrible screams (your own) hours later when you awake for the first time from the nightmare, you remember the nightmare of course, or at least the end of it, you have been there so often. Great leering Dwarves, with misshapen faces, each forty feet tall and made of solid stone chasing you around your room, only your room is much bigger and there are puddles on the floor. Thankfully, you are too quick for the ponderous beasts and manage to dodge, duck and dive to avoid their great clashing; smashing weapons-, you spot your escape, squeeze through a set of gleaming metal bars and rush headlong down a natural cavern passage too small for your tormentors to access.
> 
> ...




I remember the screams. Not too sure if it was because Nanna kept her teeth next to my bed or specifically because of the nightmares, but I do remember nonetheless.

As for King Morris...that was an accident. And I refuse to talk about it anymore.  

I do miss my pillow though......................


----------



## Ressurectah (May 13, 2011)

Krogan never ran faster in his life! Geting to the Grand Hall was never this far! With his rusty axe, he was making much noise. Only words that echoed in his mind were FREE FOOD AND BEER for volunteers! 
He can`t remember when he was so happy... At the moment of his arrival at the hall, he frantically looks left and right to find the closest table that has the biggest amount of food and free seat available.

OOC Krogan is not interested at this point in the lottery (or any other at this point), just the shear amount of beer and food available for him to gorge upon


----------



## Goonalan (May 14, 2011)

"Pssst!"

Krogan looks left, then right. Nothing.

He carries on eating and drinking.

"Pssst!"

Krogan looks left, then right. Nothing.

He carries on eating and drinking.

"PSSST!" Followed by a Thud sound.

Krogan looks down, beneath the table, there's a Dwarf hidden there.

The Dwarf is rubbing his head- having just banged it on the underside of the table.

Krogan stops eating, or rather stops taking bites, he continues to chew.

He stares at the Dwarf beneath the table, the Dwarf is male and wears baggy dark clothing with a hood, only his face and beard are visible- the Dwarf has a lot of scar tissue on his face. So bad are the scars it looks like someone or something has been playing noughts on crosses on his skin. A lot.

The Dwarf under the table stops rubbing his head, turns and grins at Krogan, then fishes behind him for a sack- something moves within the sack.

The Dwarf smiles at Krogan again, this time the full beam- even his eyes are smiling. His teeth however are black and mostly rotten.

The Dwarf leans in closer, and in a harsh whisper utters-

"Do you wanna buy a weasel?"

Krogan stops chewing, puts his drink down and devotes the whole of his brain to the present- and the Dwarf, with the grin, with the sack... with the weasel?

The sack moves suddenly- the Dwarf thumps the sack, the sudden movement ceases.

"It's magical?" The Dwarf nods at the sack, and then grins some more.









*OOC:*


Try using the Integrated Dice Roller next time, a Skill Check of some sort- just to try it out and get used to it. Cheers Zoki.


----------



## Ressurectah (May 14, 2011)

Krogan thinks for a moment... which probably lasted quite longer in the head of the small ugly dwarf. " Magic? ", " Lemme see" and holds out his massive palm over , so that the dwarf could open up the sack and show Krogan the *magic* weasel.

OOC - I am having a brainfart all the time, so could you please tell me how to change the background of the text to white, like you guys do when we write OOC. Btw, Krogan can rarely say no to kind smile and honest folk that wear it. (too bad that his insight is crappy)
He generally believes in good in people....yeah, he is crazy that way...


----------



## Goonalan (May 14, 2011)

The Dwarf, very cautiously, opens the neck of the sack, something reddy-brown and fury snakes just out of reach deep within- the something hisses and launches itself at one of the Dwarf's hands- a brief struggle ensues, eventually the Dwarf wins and gets the sack shut again.

Certainly there's a weasel in there, and a feisty one at that.









*OOC:*


Roll me a Perception Check as part of your next reply.







The Dwarf turns to look back up at you, wipes his nose on the back of his hand, and whispers-

"He's called 'Threeways', he can smell fear- although that's not the magical bit, he can go invisible- when he wants to..."

The Dwarf under-the-table grins some more.

"Four gold coins and he's yours?"

He holds your gaze.









*OOC:*


How do you do the OOC- simple, highlight the text you want OOC and then click on the button in the menu above the reply box marked OOC, it's between the button marked pbp and GM.

Oh and make sure you tell me what you're using your Skill Check for- what were you trying to find out with the Insight check? Although a '9' is not great.


----------



## hairychin (May 14, 2011)

Poetry, bloody poetry, how had Len gotten into this.  Muscles, bravery, even stringing a couple of sentences together in front of the ladies, but bloody poetry.  And everyone was watching now.

And every second he waits the pressure builds with the expectation - it all hinges on this, winning the heart (or more importantly the chest) of the lovely Mss Mineshaft - bloody poetry!!

There's only one thing in Len's head and he can't clear it to let anything else in.  He must know something else, something more approrpiate, but no, there's nothing else in there, and he's got to say something.

Deep breath, here goes:

"There once was a powerfull wizard
Who had a great pain in his gizzard
So he ate wind and snow
At fifty below
And farted a forty day blizzard"

Bloody poetry!!

Len's sure he's blown it now, but looks up in hope that childish charm can somehow, miraculously win the day?  Bloody poetry!!









*OOC:*


Not sure if childish charm counts as Diplomacy, Bluff, Streetwise or straight Charisma but the same bonus applies - nothing.


----------



## Ressurectah (May 14, 2011)

Krogan peeps inside the sack...

After seeing what he saw, he considered the offer that was presented to him. Since the day he was able to wield butchers knife, he rarely had the opportunity to interact with live wildlife. Not to mention, that his father never let him keep a pet. 4 coins didn`t matter much, since he probably ate twice that amount just now. 
" Alright my friend, lets make a trade... Threeway, meet your new master"
With a very big grin, Krogan put his hand into the sack, to get his new friend out of it. Krogan is happy to have at least one friend on his way to the glory...








*OOC:*



Insight check was for the claim that the weasel was magical in nature... 















*OOC:*


 There is the perception check you requested


----------



## Goonalan (May 14, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "There once was a powerfull wizard
> Who had a great pain in his gizzard
> So he ate wind and snow
> At fifty below
> And farted a forty day blizzard"




The assembled masses goggle in awe, jaws drop- the sonorous ballad delivered with style and panache- maybe even a little elan.

But they are not the audience that Len seeks to impress.

Rita looks stern.

Very stern.

Then something strange happens...

Very strange indeed- her eyes suddenly cross, her cheeks puff and billow and she...

Laughs out loud, a roaring backslapping venture of a laugh, past risible and towards euphoria, the laughing fit lasts less than ten seconds.

Rita composes herself, although there's nothing that can shake the twinkle in her eye.

"Very naughty... Very naughty indeed Len, I mean... Leonard. Here..." Rita motions for Len to take her arm.

"Let's play King & Queen of the Bottoms for the night- lead on my Lord, for I shall surely follow."

With that the pair saunter forward, eyes on each other, the crowd with grumbling grace, and a few graceless catcalls, melts away.

"Where to my Lord?" Rita adds, and smiles some more.


----------



## Goonalan (May 14, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan peeps inside the sack...
> 
> " Alright my friend, lets make a trade... Threeway, meet your new master"
> With a very big grin, Krogan put his hand into the sack, to get his new friend out of it. Krogan is happy to have at least one friend on his way to the glory...




The under-the-table-Dwarf palms the four gold coins, biting each in turn to check the quality- grins, actually he grins quite a lot- from ear-to-ear, and...

"Right, my Lord- best dash, I'm... er... late for something."

And with that is gone, at speed, although Thud- he does bang his head en route.

Krogan hefts the sack, the Weasel seems to have plenty of energy- it's certainly thrashing around a lot, still- time to see what his money has brought him.

He thrusts one great meaty hand in to the sack and...

Threeways introduces himself.









*OOC:*


See Attack and Damage roll below.







Alas Threeways bite is... ineffective, it merely latches on to one of Krogan's caloused fingers- nips the skin and hangs on as Krogan withdraws his hand.

Threeways hangs there- jaws locked tight around Krogan's finger- not even piercing the skin- Threeways attempts to wrestle the Barbarian (basically the Weasel is snarling and shaking left and right in an attempt to bring its prey down- its prey being you).

Something suddenly strikes you as odd- you mentally work your way backwards along the disassembly line at which you work- replacing hacked of pieces of meat back on to the beasts you butcher each day. For Krogan this is like some mental jigsaw puzzle, although without the picture to guide you.

That's it- there seems to be a pattern, most of the creatures you butcher have... one... two... three... and four legs.

Whereas Threeways has... 'that bastard Dwarf' just three.

The Weasel with one less leg continues to wrestle with your finger.


----------



## ripjames (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just want to introduce myself IC.. and find a purse to acquire







Marded rushes into the large crowded room.. He has been running from what he thinks are members of the thieves guild looking for him. He hasn't been paying his dues and really he has no intention of doing so, he is a thief after all, and there is really no honor among thieves afterall.

He quickly looses himself in the crowd hoping to hide in here until what ever this is breaks up and than sneak out in the dispersing crowd.  Looking aorund he sees a dwarf with his hand in a bag of what appears to be a weasel attacking him.  He considers helping out but that would only draw attention to himself so the dwarf is on his own, besides he dosen't see a purse on the dwarf either.

He also spots a couple strutting around arm in arm together the female looks familiar, he may have met her before.  The male dwarf may have a nice purse to lift.


----------



## Pinotage (May 15, 2011)

*A Dwarven Day*

Kazzagin stuffed an over-sized piece of meat into his grizzly mouth, grunted as a piece of gravy slid off onto his armor. Whoever thought that eating in plate armor was practical had never tried it. He'd come dressed for the occasion - if he was going to picked he'd need to look the part. And he did, except for one small detail - this wasn't his armor. It belonged to Aethor One-Arm and that wasn't a good thing. His father was a good man, but there was a backpack full of goblin-heads associated with that name and unfortunately they were his to carry as well.

His eyes gazed over the assembled mass of dwarves as he chewed on the juicy flesh. A swig of ale later and the meat vanished down his throat. For a moment his vision formed into a familiar visage and he visibly flinched. The demon behind his eyes had haunted him since his first day. As it had his father. The image hadn't become any easier through the years - it morphed and changed and drove the fear in his mind hard with each passing year. The day he had been born had been a curse on his family, although his father always denied it.

Grunting in growing frustration, he muttered," They be getting on with it." He took another bite, his eyes trying to find familiar faces amongst the dwarves. There were a few, but his life had been rather secluded thanks to his father. Nevertheless, this moment was what he lived for. The dwarves needed to be helped, to be freed from their state, to be uplifted. Master Ignatius was right in all ways. No people should be oppressed. Today was the day the unions and dwarves started their road to freedom. And he his as well from the 'One-Arm' name.









*OOC:*


Just making a start to the adventure. Looking forward to gaming with you all.


----------



## Goonalan (May 15, 2011)

ripjames said:


> He also spots a couple strutting around arm in arm together the female looks familiar, he may have met her before.  The male dwarf may have a nice purse to lift.




Undoubtedly the crowing Dwarf, Len-something, you've heard of him before- seen him in the Shimmies (a set of narrow back alleys that lead to 'the Stink'), Len's reputation proceeds him alas- you remember a story about the guy punching out some sort draft Lizard- a pack animal, a big pack animal at that. Len's not very bright, you've also heard that said too- but he packs a wallop.

Whereas, on the edge of the gathering, siddling his way towards an exit is the hunched robed figure of Jimmy Numbnutz, a Dwarf of absolutely no reputation. Even as you watch Jimmy, convinced that no-one is watching him, drags out a money pouch and places 1...2...3...4 glistening gold coins within- Jimmy grins.

Marded has two options- Len, the bruiser; or Jimmy, the no-good sneak.

Hmm, eenie-meanie miney-mow...









*OOC:*


Which one? And what's the plan?


----------



## Goonalan (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kazzigin Perception Check 22.







Kazzigin recognises a number of the Dwarves that surround him making such a hulabaloo and racket...









*OOC:*


See Post #2 for a description of some of the famous faces.







But that's not all-

Accompanying Rita Bigchippings is a burly Dwarf, Len-something, a brute- or so they say, rash and violent; not one to be messed with.

A little way over sits Krogan, like Len a simple soul, and useful in a fight- or so you've heard. The poor fellow seems to be at a disadvantage at the moment however, a weasel hangs off the huge Dwarf's hand- teeth clamped on to one of Krogan's fingers. Krogan, it seems, is at a loss as to how to rectify this situation- Krogan looks about, takes a swig from his drink and contemplates a little more his present predicament. Perhaps he is waiting for the weasel to get tired...

Then there's Cinara, she's had her hair done- it suits her... you are suddenly very warm inside your Platemail armour, Cinara... you sigh.

Suddenly your reverie is broken, you notice another Dwarf- strange you don't recognise the fellow, he doesn't look like a Bottom Worker... the Dwarf seems to be making a bee-line for a another fellow who is foolishly counting his money for all to see. Your senses tingle, something is amiss- you are sure this Dwarf stranger is about to do something untoward- perhaps this is a chance to do some good.









*OOC:*


The last Dwarf is of course Marded... What do you do?


----------



## Goonalan (May 15, 2011)

On stage Ignatius and a half-dozen other Council members huff and puff and generally point and... there seems to be some sort of disagreement- raised voices, it's difficult to tell what with the chanting, belching competitions and associated rambunctiousness.

Clearly the time however is approaching, the lottery results are soon to be revealed.









*OOC:*


Here's the timeline (real time) for events- tomorrow night (Monday evening GMT) I will be posting a few more instructions, a nod to some of the rules of the game- mostly about how your posts should look (particularly in combat), just to help those- like myself, who are new to this format. I'll also talk briefly about a few House Rules I have- I've not got many and if people don't like them I'd be happy to put them back to RAW (Rules As Written). All this will be in the OOC thread tomorrow evening (late on) for you to peruse.

On Tuesday or Wednesday night (depending on PC activity in this thread) the lottery results will be revealed- we all know there's not going to be any surprises- you guys are going. However, each Dwarf selected for the mission is expected to come on stage, in any order after the names are drawn, and make a little speech- think of this as a Miss World competition, your speech should contain the following-

1) Your name, 
2) the guild or union you represent (if you're not in a Guild or Union- Marded (perhaps) then you need to make one up), 
3) why you think that you have been selected for this mission,
4) what you hope to achieve,
5) and finally, a rousing last line to stir up the Dwarven masses and fill them full of cheer.

Obviously you can dress it up a bit- make it sound glorious or funny, or... whatever really.

The best speech will receive a free Action Point- voted for by yourselves.

Once this is done then... to adventure.

Waiting at present for Walking Dad to make his first post in this thread, fashionably late to the party (I know you're not about- this isn't a criticism).


----------



## ripjames (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I wasn't actually planning on robbing my soon to be fellow adventurers, or at least not yet, I will be very suprised when my name is called.... as i'm not a clan member and all that, I have considered robbing the guy calling the names before we leave 







Mardred spots Len, someone he knows vaguely by reputation, somthing about punching out a draft lizzerd, probably not a good target, I could theoreticlly be caught afterall.  Looking around some more I sport a fellow sneak, perfect.  I make my way round about towards him being as stealthy as I know how, don't want the guy i'm robbing to spot me afterall. 







*OOC:*


 Stealth Check here







Studing the people around me I smile the sneak appears to paying attention only to the scantily clad queen like dwarf. I have to admit that it's taking a bit of will power myself to not stare at her myself. 

I walk up behind the sneak and palm a small knife that I use for cutting purses and reach out and quickly cut the purse away and make my way in a direction that he is not paying any attention to what so ever and hopefully now one else as well.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Apologies for missing the recent festivities...RL was thick this wknd   I'll join in earnst come tomorrow's post by the Boss.


----------



## Ressurectah (May 16, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> A little way over sits Krogan, like Len a simple soul, and useful in a fight- or so you've heard. The poor fellow seems to be at a disadvantage at the moment however, a weasel hangs off the huge Dwarf's hand- teeth clamped on to one of Krogan's fingers. Krogan, it seems, is at a loss as to how to rectify this situation- Krogan looks about, takes a swig from his drink and contemplates a little more his present predicament. Perhaps he is waiting for the weasel to get tired...




Krogan can`t hide the sheer amount of pleasure, that he has this little fellow now. Of course he was angry that the Dwarf gave him an animal that was not complete, but that made it even more special. 
Now, he was looking lovingly at Threeways, knowing that this bite at his hand was just the act of bonding and start of loving relationship. Krogan will wait for a considerable time, before he starts to remove the weasel from his hand. On a separate plate, Krogan will prepare some meat for his friend and offer it to him with the words "C'mon Threeways, we need to make those 3 of your legs strong, so you don`t miss the 4th one...". Happiness is so easy to achieve for Krogan...


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

ripjames said:


> Studing the people around me I smile the sneak appears to paying attention only to the scantily clad queen like dwarf. I have to admit that it's taking a bit of will power myself to not stare at her myself.
> 
> I walk up behind the sneak and palm a small knife that I use for cutting purses and reach out and quickly cut the purse away and make my way in a direction that he is not paying any attention to what so ever and hopefully now one else as well.




And the purse is cut, and you're on your way- back in to the crowd, the plam of your hand already counting the number and type of coins through the thin leather of the pouch, your best guestimate- 5 gold coins, 12 silvers and 3 copper coins, although on of the coppers is very bent.

Jimmy Numbnutz didn't spot a thing, you notice he's still trying to make his way through the Dwarven crowd towards the exit, like you- he shouldn't really be here.

You afford yourself a satisfied smile, a job well done, you look up and... lock eyes with a hefty looking platemail wearing Dwarf, it's clear from the Dwarf's disapproving look that he has seen everything.









*OOC:*


ripjames wait on Pinotage's next post please.


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan can`t hide the sheer amount of pleasure, that he has this little fellow now. Of course he was angry that the Dwarf gave him an animal that was not complete, but that made it even more special.
> Now, he was looking lovingly at Threeways, knowing that this bite at his hand was just the act of bonding and start of loving relationship. Krogan will wait for a considerable time, before he starts to remove the weasel from his hand. On a separate plate, Krogan will prepare some meat for his friend and offer it to him with the words "C'mon Threeways, we need to make those 3 of your legs strong, so you don`t miss the 4th one...". Happiness is so easy to achieve for Krogan...




Threeways hangs on.... and on, and...

One weasely eye shifts hard left to examine the lump of man-flesh that was to be Threeways dinner for the next several months.

Krogan stares back- trying to imagine what Threeways is thinking.

Thinking...

Thinking...

Thinking...

 He's big. Hang on. I'll never get him back to the burrow. Hang on. He's very big. Why hasn't he hit me yet? Very, very big. Hang on. He smells different. Very, very, very big. Smells cleaner. Hang on. He's still not hit me. Still not hit me. Hang on. Very, very, very big. Hang on. Still not hit me. Still Not. Still not. Hang on. Very big indeed. Hang on. Why's he looking at me like that. Not hit me still. Very big. Huge. Hang on. Looking funny. Still looking funny. Hang on. Why's he sorting that meat out on his plate, is that... I'll ask. 

Threeways suddenly opens his mouth and squeaks- the effect is dramatic- he is no longer hanging on to (biting) Krogan's finger, Threeways falls- Krogan grabs the three-legged weasel and offers the creature a juicy piece of meat.

The weasel looks suspicious- left-right, left-right, sniff, and then chomps down on the proffered treat, and after that another piece, and another...

Less than five minutes later and Threeways is drinking from a saucer of beer and nibbling on titbits, Krogan's grip on the creature is no more than a token gesture.









*OOC:*


Roll me some skill checks, any or all of the following- Nature, Diplomacy, Insight and one other of your own choosing- explain how you are going to use your choice of skill.


----------



## Pinotage (May 16, 2011)

Kazzagin frowned through a mouthful of meat, swallowed with half a choke, and, beer in hand, wandered towards the where he could spot the cut-purse moving through the crowd. He passed by the dwarf and his weasel, not letting his eyes linger too long. Had he been quicker in reacting to the cut-purses' intent, that weasel would've come in handy for a quick distration. As it is, he hoped that his best scowl and his father's impressive armor were enough to give the cut-purse pause.

He reached the would-be thief with a loud clearing of his throat. "That be nice work," he remarked, friendly enough, or at least he hoped. "I doubt he be seeing in coming. A quick movement of the wrist, out be the blade and away be the purse. Can't be saying I be seeing talent like that in my life." He clasped the cut-purse by the shoulder, probably gripping harder than he should've.

"My father be saying that each man should be looking after his own lot. I respect that he be wrong. Now I be thinking that you be returning that purse. I don't be liking to see another man's greed be affecting those around them. I be struggling to be digesting my food, and I don't be wanting that. Let's be not doing this." He growled a grin on his bearded face. "The name be Kazzagin," he finally remarked as he started to steer the cut-purse in the direction of his earlier victim.


----------



## ripjames (May 16, 2011)

Mardred is a little suprised when the Dwarf grips his shoulder and begins to force him back towards the Sneak.



> "My father be saying that each man should be looking after his own lot. I respect that he be wrong. Now I be thinking that you be returning that purse. I don't be liking to see another man's greed be affecting those around them. I be struggling to be digesting my food, and I don't be wanting that. Let's be not doing this." He growled a grin on his bearded face. "The name be Kazzagin," he finally remarked as he started to steer the cut-purse in the direction of his earlier victim.




Mardred Plasters one of his best smiles on his face.  







*OOC:*


 not sure what to roll here







and  says. "Now good sir, why would I be returning what was already mine, if he had wanted to keep this.... lets see 3 silver here he would have kept it somewhere more safe, like yourself there, I would have a much harder time of sneaking your purse. 







*OOC:*


Bluff check and perception check here


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

ripjames said:


> Mardred Plasters one of his best smiles on his face and  says. "Now good sir, why would I be returning what was already mine, if he had wanted to keep this.... lets see 3 silver here he would have kept it somewhere more safe, like yourself there, I would have a much harder time of sneaking your purse.




Mardred is still being pushed backwards... towards his original mark, Jimmy Numbnutz...









*OOC:*










*OOC:*


It's difficult to judge PC on PC action, you're attempting to Bluff Kazzagin with a '14', the problem being is Kazzagin spotted you with a (nayural 20) 22 on his Perception. Certainly you can see where Kazzagin's money purse is with your Perception check.





















*OOC:*


I think the rest is up to you two here- I'm happy for swords to be drawn, or else you talk this out- somehow. You can use skills of course on each other, if a skill check is 15 or over then it's believable, or else the other PC has to take notice of it and adjust their reaction. Roll 20 or over and you have to pay attention. For 25 and over- what the other guy says is true.


----------



## Pinotage (May 16, 2011)

Kazzagin's face turned a shade darker, thought it was difficult to tell with all the beard covering his facial flesh. "You be lying," he said matter-of-factly, and continued to drag the nameless cut-purse towards where he'd seen Jimmy Numbnutz disappear. He glanced at the beer in his other hand, and decided it was worth hanging on to it until this matter was sorted. He gave the assembled dwarves a brief glancing, silently wishing that they would get on with this. If he created a scene here, his father's armor would be a dead give-away, and the reception wouldn't necessarily be the best one. Best to handle this quietly and politely.

"I be thinking we can be finding the person in question. He be just outside there." It was clear from the direction he was drawing the cut-purse in where _there_ was. "We can be having a nice friendly talk. I even be bringing beer. Dwarf to dwarf. No?" One eye kept an eye on his own purse, lest the craftly little half-goblin find his fingers there as well.









*OOC:*


The dice seem to be favouring Kazzagin. Mardred's move!


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The dice seem to be favouring Kazzagin. Mardred's move!













*OOC:*


I'll say







Dwarves clear the decks, step out of the way, although a fair few of them stop to stare... "isn't that..."

Like a naughty school boy Mardred is dragged across the chamber...









*OOC:*


What's it to be Mike?


----------



## ripjames (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I guess I'll have to try harder







"Hold up my simple friend, I will be happy to return the purse I only  borrowed from Mr. Numbnutz over ther"  I point out our target. "Except for one thing, I have an important meeting I need to be getting to, so I was wondring, would you mind returning it for me, I really am sorry that I stole it.  Habit's of a misspent littlehood and all"









*OOC:*


Come on Dice.  Also I have already removed the gold so all that is in it is the silver, which I considered using to buy my new friend a drink with


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

A group of slightly inebriated Dwarves have taken root- the gaggle of drunks settle down for some free entertainment- several of them have already started taking bets.

By the sound of things the plate wearing Dwarf- Kazzagin, is the odds on favourite, the dishevelled stranger- Mardred is the 5-1 outsider, long odds in a two horse race.

One of the Dwarves staggers forward, and in a loud whisper states, while pointing at Kazzagin, "... and he zed summats about yer Mum!"

Another cries from the safety of the crowd- "sed she wuz bald..."

There's a collective in-take of breath, you could hear a pin drop...


----------



## hairychin (May 16, 2011)

Len's having the time of his life, the centre of attention, with the girl on his arm.  Then something else is drawing everyone's eye - looks like something's about to kick off.

'Worth having a look' thinks Len, leading Rita through the crowds that seem to be forming.

"I'll put 2 gold on the stranger." Len offers to anyone who will take the bet, after all the luck has been with him so far tonight.


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "I'll put 2 gold on the stranger." Len offers to anyone who will take the bet, after all the luck has been with him so far tonight.




"Awright Len, nice catch", it's Billy Nosoap, he takes the two proferred gold and marks a small pad, "4 to 1 'fraid Len, someone just put a lump on the weasely one- says the other guy's yella." Billy nods at Kazzagin.

"Lummy!" Billy notices Rita for the first time, "Damn, should'na took yer money- yer gunna need all you can get with that one... Still, more power to ya."

Billy turns back to the staring competition and offers some advice.

"Go...an, gi' it sum welly!"









*OOC:*


Note the rules update is now available in the OOC thread, go take a look and add any comments.


----------



## Goonalan (May 17, 2011)

A pocket of silence forms over the area, the crowd is swelling- only a fracas or some fine words are going to resolve the situation.

Kazzagin is hemmed in a little, and Jimmy is fast disappearing- exiting the Great Hall.

The silence gathers as even more Dwarves become aware of the stand-off. There's the odd cry-

"Who's that Dwarf? He's not a Bottom Worker..." Mardred's cover has been blown.

And to make matters worse a whole lot more Dwarves suddenly appear on the scene- gathered in clumps around the exits to the Great Hall, the tension rises, their Guildsmen, by which I mean Thieves.

And smack bang in the centre of the biggest scrum is Perry Tonne, one of the biggest, meanest bastards to ever stalk the halls, a Guild Lieutenant no less.

Perry looks daggers at Mardred, it seems the pair have some unfinished business.









*OOC:*


To recap- Mardred you're not in good books with the Guildsmen, exit the chamber and you're... well, it would be very unhealthy for you. Kazzagin somehow you've been thrust in to the spotlight- your biggest audience perhaps ever. You two need to resolve the situation before tomorrow AM, preferably by later tonight. Then comes the lottery- at least in an ideal world (for me).

Or else someone else needs to step in and remedy the situation, that's any of you with a will and a way.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

The sudden tension gave Thorgrim the final invitation to awake. Not really paying attention to the presumed boring meeting, Thorgrim performed the ancient dwarven art of sleep-drinking (including shouting cheers) for most of the evening.
Heavily blinking, he tries to make some sense of the things going on...
he barely remembered something about some strange poetry and weasel wrestling (perhaps the last stout was bad?) but at least the current situation didn't seem to involve other members of the RRC, the royal  rat-catchers...
with his uncle's reputation and his ragged armor, this was the closest thing to be a warrior fighting 'monster' he could achieve.

[sblock=OOC]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Weapon Prof (Waraxe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+4 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (May 17, 2011)

*Len*

Len may not be the brightest of chaps, but he knows when a fight's about to turn serious, and he senses it now - the unwanted newcommers had serious business, and Len still had a bet to win.

"Sorry friends, this 'ere's a private party for the Bottom Workers 'n' guests." Len clarifies to the threatening looking group at the doorway as he casually closes the gap to them.  "So unless your part of the entertainment, per'aps a troupe of exotic dancers, then I'd kindly ask ya t' depart."

The words are friendly (ish) but as Len continues to close on the group his look is serious, and his right had drops to the hilt of his axe (casually), with his left behind his back ready to pull his shield.  None of this is too subtle, making the threat apparent as her stares at each of the group in turn.









*OOC:*


Intimidate the group, and 'mark' the leader (assuming I can without a physical attack)


----------



## Pinotage (May 17, 2011)

Holding on to a beer in one hand and a suspected thief in another, Kazzagin was starting to feel like a goblin in a dwarven mine. It didn't help that the ruccus was starting to draw attention, and despite being a firm believer in looking after the downtrodden, the cut-purse's argument seemed reasonable. 







*OOC:*


Insight 10





 He hadn't seen him remove any coins from the stolen pouch, and if it was given back, no harm was done. Besides, he'd have a word with Jimmy NumbNutz himself in a minute and then he'd have both sides of the story.

He sharply let go of the cut-purse. "I be doing that then," he said sternly before glaring at the remainder of the ground. "Friendly disagreement," he grumbled, banging the flask of beer on his chest. "Ain't be seeing a couple dwarves quarrel before?" he asked the approaching crowd. 







*OOC:*


Intimidate 14





He had to make sure he didn't make this any worse. I could harm his chances of being selected. "I be taking the purse then," he said, holding out his hand. He wasn't going to let this go quite yet, but there would be another time and place to deal with it properly.









*OOC:*


I figure even with a +10 modifier on the Insight roll (given the earlier lie) against Mardred's Bluff, Kazzagin is inclined to believe him for now and attempt to return the purse to Jimmy Numbnutz.


----------



## Goonalan (May 17, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Len may not be the brightest of chaps, but he knows when a fight's about to turn serious, and he senses it now - the unwanted newcommers had serious business, and Len still had a bet to win.
> 
> "Sorry friends, this 'ere's a private party for the Bottom Workers 'n' guests." Len clarifies to the threatening looking group at the doorway as he casually closes the gap to them.  "So unless your part of the entertainment, per'aps a troupe of exotic dancers, then I'd kindly ask ya t' depart."
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Unlike the Paladin's Mark yours comes in to play when you physically attack creatures alas.







Perry Tonne gives Len the once over, looks him up and down and continues to chew on his beard, an equally large Dwarf saunters over to Len, being careful to show his hands are empty.

"No worries, bruvver... not ere ta spoil ya party. Jus' yerv got a gatecrasha- fella bein strongarmed by one-arm's lad (Kazzagin- you'll have to read his backstory). 'is names Mardred- heaz a bad'un pal, a real bad'un- disrespectful like, and... well, he ain't paid his dews! Nah wotta mean?" The Dwarf doing the chat is all smiles.

There are a dozen guildsmen parked in the corridor behind- ostensibly minding their own business, although most of them are now looking at you.

There are three other exits from the Great Hall, as you look about you notice that each exit has at least two more Guildsmen keeping close watch.

Clearly Mardred is indeed a "bad'un".









*OOC:*


Len has heard of Perry- while I'm loathe to say Len should be frightened, he's had a few beers and is swaning around the Hall with Miss Mineshaft 2011 after all. Len's not entirely dumb however, there's a lot of fire power idling at the moment, and this DM won't be pulling his punches.

Still waiting for Kazzagin to come up with a reply, or else... If nothing by tomorrow then the lottery begins, I know Mardred (Ripjames) has ideas- he's been messaging me today but he's at work at the moment.


----------



## Goonalan (May 17, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Holding on to a beer in one hand and a suspected thief in another, Kazzagin was starting to feel like a goblin in a dwarven mine. It didn't help that the ruccus was starting to draw attention, and despite being a firm believer in looking after the downtrodden, the cut-purse's argument seemed reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Iz zat it?" Asks an inebraited Dwarf, leaning in to Kazzagin- his breath stinks.

Behind the drunk the crowd are already dispersing, besides there's movement on the stage- it seems whatever argument the Council were having has been resolved.

The drunk Dwarf staggers off- singing something about 'a mowse wid clogson', or something like that.

As for Jimmy, he seems to be deep in conversation with one of the gaggle of Guildsmen by the exit.









*OOC:*


We'll see what Mardred gets up to when he Ripjames gets back from work later.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 LOL ok, not once, not twice, but three times I started posts to follow those already here, and every time, as I'm playing with my kids at the same time, they were usurped by other replies that nullified what I was doing!  I'm gonna have to be quicker on the draw with this crowd! You fellas rock.  







Having missed a goodly part of the recent ruckus while having her hair colored, Cinara wanders back into the hall after leaving a very happy Rancid Al at his chair-in-the-wall. Now a stunning blonde, she grabs the nearest available mug and moves toward the crowds, wondering what sort of fuss the fuss is all about. Across the hall it appears Guildmaster Earwax is huddling with his hands, possibly preparing to announce the lottery winners. Nearby, a skulk makes his way toward the door, while wagers are being placed on an apparent argument that may or may not come to fisticuffs. Not one for the typical male dwarven penchant for drunken brawling, Cinara makes her way nearer to Earwax, hoping to overhear some of the scuttlebutt likely being spoken as they decide upon who goes to the hold. Afterall, GOSSIP is much more interesting than simple inibriation. (Well, Nanna might disagree, as she always thought gossip passed while on the barrel was the best there was.)


----------



## Goonalan (May 17, 2011)

The Dwarves head back to their drinking, it seems there's not going to be a fight after all-













*OOC:*


This is an example of the battlemaps we'll be using, and if you dl the attachment then you can see one in all its glory- I'll update  them at the end of every turn of combat, indicating any Zones, or ongoing effects on bad guys/PCs etc. Also there may be enough room for a few captions here and there- see Rita on this map.

Hope these will serve our purpose.


----------



## Goonalan (May 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Having missed a goodly part of the recent ruckus while having her hair colored, Cinara wanders back into the hall after leaving a very happy Rancid Al at his chair-in-the-wall. Now a stunning blonde, she grabs the nearest available mug and moves toward the crowds, wondering what sort of fuss the fuss is all about. Across the hall it appears Guildmaster Earwax is huddling with his hands, possibly preparing to announce the lottery winners. Nearby, a skulk makes his way toward the door, while wagers are being placed on an apparent argument that may or may not come to fisticuffs. Not one for the typical male dwarven penchant for drunken brawling, Cinara makes her way nearer to Earwax, hoping to overhear some of the scuttlebutt likely being spoken as they decide upon who goes to the hold. Afterall, GOSSIP is much more interesting than simple inibriation. (Well, Nanna might disagree, as she always thought gossip passed while on the barrel was the best there was.)




Ignatius and the Council (all elder Dwarves) are it seems in cahoots with a number of the Union and/or Guild bosses. It's difficult to hear exactly what is being said but whatever it is the assembled bosses are not happy with it, there's a lot of head shaking going on.

An already torn, and slightly greasy, piece of paper is being passed around between the Council members- whatever it is written on the paper, well- there seems to be a lot of crossing out going on.

Master Ignatius suddenly turns round, his face screwed up- as if in pain.

Behind him a Council member gesticulates wildly at a Union/Guild boss- it's no good however, the bosses stomp off, muttering words that Nanna would be very unhappy about.

The Council Dwarf holding the piece of paper passes it to a colleague, who passes it to a colleague, who passes it... it's like a game of pass the parcel except nobody wants to be left holding the prize.

Eventually one of the Council members takes the paper and passes it to Ignatius, who nods and then looks down at the ragged piece of paper- he has no idea what it is.

The Council members meanwhile, almost as one, rush off stage.

Leaving Ignatius- his face screwed up in a rictus grin, except for his mouth gaping, eyes closed tight, head back- back further- back further still.

"AhChooo!"

He manages to get the piece of paper in place just in time, he sticks the sticky bollus in a side pocket and then looks behind him- he's alone.

"If I could have a little..." He begins.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40504969@N08/5731886070/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The map is outstanding; I'm truly impressed.
Forgive my ingnorance, but how do you actually paste the .jpg into the post proper (not as a thumbnail attachment)?


----------



## ripjames (May 18, 2011)

Mardred

Mardred looks around at all the people now starting even more daggers at him, this is not good.  Kazzagin has let go of his arm now and seems content with his beer he notices, but Perry Tonne is making him out in front of all those assembled as one of the worst dwarves alive, must be confusing me with himself.  This is not good, he can't be turned over to Perry Tonne, if he is he'll be killed for certain, maybe it would have been better to have paid my dues, maybe I should give up a life of crime, or the pretense of it anyway.

"Kazzagin, my wise friend, have you ever wanted a squire? For the chance to serve one as wise as yourself I would even give up most of my thieving ways and I could be useful to you, I am very good at finding and disarming traps"

(Bluff check, for some of that anyway)









*OOC:*


Ouch the dice are not with me


----------



## Goonalan (May 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> The map is outstanding; I'm truly impressed.
> Forgive my ingnorance, but how do you actually paste the .jpg into the post proper (not as a thumbnail attachment)?












*OOC:*


I upload the images to my free flickr account and then copy and paste the BBcode in to Enworld here.


----------



## Goonalan (May 18, 2011)

ripjames said:


> Mardred
> 
> "Kazzagin, my wise friend, have you ever wanted a squire? For the chance to serve one as wise as yourself I would even give up most of my thieving ways and I could be useful to you, I am very good at finding and disarming traps"
> 
> ...




Mardred, safe in the knowledge that he's not in a Union or Guild, and so therefore exempt from the lottery in the Great Hall, falls to one knee before Kazzagin and pledges his service.

Mardred can barely disguise his deceit throughout his stumbling, awkward offer of loyalty/penance to Kazzagin.

There's no way... absolutely no way that Mardred can be picked for the expedition, no way- none what-so-ever.









*OOC:*


Kazzagin, do you want a Squire, this could get amusing.







Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (May 18, 2011)

The crowd were easing off, but there were still a few people looking, most of them at the unfortunately cut-purse that was standing in front of him. He'd heard the call of 'One-Arm's son' and that had certainly made us his mind to dissolve this situation faster than orcish beer on your gut. And yet, he knew that the cut-purse was lying - it was clear that he'd done so on several attempts and he really couldn't be trusted. By the look of things, he was desparate. Kazzagin frowned deeply, the put his arm around Mardred's shoulders and walked with him to one side to find a quieter spot. Hopefully the show of friendship would make the crowd lose interest. He needed to hurry, though, as it appeared that things on the stage were drawing to some conclusion.

"You be thinking you can be a squire," Kazzagin started, "I be thinking that you can't be trusted." Though, truth be told there were signs of some sincerity in his voice. Threat of pain brought out all sorts of truths. "The pouch be needing to be returned," he continued, "After that we be seeing what can be done. You be with me until after the lottery be completed." As an afterthought, "You be squire on probation." He looked at the stage again. Perhaps if he got picked he would need a squire, but otherwise at least he had the cut-purse near him where he could keep his eyes out and resolve the matter of the borrowed or stolen purse. "What be your name?" he asked.









*OOC:*


Kazzagin will accept him for now as a squire.]


----------



## Goonalan (May 18, 2011)

Master Ignatius Earwax hovers near the front of the stage, a number of older dwarves, also at the front, signal for silence.

Eventually a hush settles over the Great Hall.

“Friends, Bottom Workers, fellow Dwarves... And so we the Council have concluded the lottery for places on the glorious expedition to the Lost Halls of the Tannheim. We have checked and re-checked the numbers drawn, furthermore we have consulted with the heads of the various Guilds and Unions that have been selected to participate in this...”

“Ger on wi it!” A young upstart from the Lumpers cries, and receives a fist in the mush for his efforts, “Mmm... sowy.”

“Ahem!” Ignatius tries again, “and so the following Dwarves, heroes one and all, have been selected- may the Lord Moradin watch over them and protect them.”

Silence...

More silence...

Ignatius looks a little flustered.

Eventually the ancient Dwarf looks behind him, “I've not got the paper... you must have...”

There's nobody behind Ignatius.

The audience continues to stare, open-mouthed, waiting, desperately waiting.

“Right then, and so...”

Master Ignatius turns to face the audience again, he seems to be patting down his pockets, rummaging for something, he quickly removes his hand from a pocket, then wipes it down his robe while pulling a face.

Then he realises what he has done. He fishes in the pocket again, brings out a sodden mess- the crowd are watching, waiting. He's suddenly very conscious that the list, such as it is, is now a ball of snotty paper- what's worse a ball of snotty paper in his hand.

He coughs heartily, brings his hand up to his mouth, and pops the paper in.

Then chews.

All the time small fiery explosions of panic are resounding in his brain, Ignatius chews some more, and contemplates life.

The crowd... are rapt.

“Without further... Err...” Master Ignatius stares out in to the crowd, shields his eyes against the glare... he spots a female Dwarf in a Chainmail bikini, he likes the look of her- great big... an idea, slowly, forms in Ignatius' head. 

He looks a little to the left of the chainmail bikini wearing Dwarf.

And then smiles- it's a thin smile, but right now it feels like an enormous weight has been lifted.

“Yes, well- first called is Leonard D Apricot, if you'd like to come up on to the stage young Dwarf...”

A smattering of applause, more nervous than warranted.

Ignatius scans the crowd, still with his thin smile.

“Second... is... Cinara Wastewater, yes you my dear- if you'd, that's it... careful on the steps.”

Again half-hearted applause, the majority of the crowd seem to be engaged in some mass whispered act of prayer. Certainly many of the assembled have their eyes closed.

“Third is...” Ignatius stands on tip-toes shields his eyes some more- ducks right and... spots someone else who's name he can remember.

“Third is, Krogan. Krogan Thundergut.”

The old Dwarf chuckles a little to himself, makes a wafting motion before his nose, and grins- impishly.

“Fourth is...” Ignatius is no-longer hiding it, he stalks the stage staring wild-eye in to the crowd- grinning all the while, a myriad Dwarves attempt to shrink behind their companions, or else frantically look elsewhere- a dozen or so take to whistling in order to allay suspicion.

“Fourth is, you there, behind- whassisname, Kassagin, yes that's it- I remember your father...”

Ignatius frantically circles his arm- indicating Kassagin should come and join the other shuffling Dwarves up on the stage.

“And last... who don't I... I mean, the final Dwarf selected to represent the Bottom Workers in our moment of glory is- you there. Yes, you- Wildaxe, I haven't forgot what you said about my beard at last years Stone's Throw Bar-B-Q, it's about time you learned some respect young Dwarf. Thorgrim Wildaxe I'm talking to you- there's no use trying to look away, I can see you. Now get up here- and stop shilly-shallying.”

Ignatius looks incredibly contented, folds his arms- takes a look behind him at the assembled would-be-adventurers, and grins some more.

“And so these brave souls will venture forth on the morrow, to vanquish innumerable foes, to rescue unimagined treasures, to fearlessly go... Nay, boldly go.”

An old Dwarf, a Council member, suddenly starts towards Ignatius, who looks flustered for a moment and then bends to listen, the old Dwarf whispers in Ignatius' ear- and then points toward one of the exits for the Great Hall.

Where Perry Tonne picks his at teeth with a very small ornate dagger.

Ignatius shakes his head.

The old Dwarf whispers some more- then holds up five fingers.

“How much... “ Ignatius whistles.

Then saunters back to his position.

“Sixth chosen is Margaret... What? Sorry about that- Mardred, whoever he is- never heard of him, what guild is he...”

And the rest is lost to the wave of applause, scratch wave, make that tsunami- the relief in the Hall is palpable, a hundred-or-so other Dwarves have suddenly become aware that they have not been chosen- they'll go back to the stink, and the stone, and their dull shallow lives- and they are over-joyed.

Mardred, in a daze, shuffles towards the stage- Dwarves press in on him patting his back, shaking his hand and mouthing words of encouragement, he's never... never, been this popular, or indeed popular at all before.

Mardred's black heart skips a beat, and the bastard thief finds himself smiling back.

“Speech!”

The shouts and hollers become frantic, and yet the applause rolls on- wave after wave...

Ignatius looks back at the six heroes-to-be, smiles at each in turn, and then indicates that the floor is theirs, that they must each say a few words...

“Remember”, Ignatius shouts across, “these could be your last words, we may never see you again- make them something to remember you by.”









*OOC:*


Each Dwarf selected for the mission is expected to come on stage, in any order after the names are drawn, and make a little speech- think of this as a Miss World competition, your speech should contain the following-  1) Your name,  2) the guild or union you represent (if you're not in a Guild or Union- Marded (perhaps) then you need to make one up),  3) why you think that you have been selected for this mission, 4) what you hope to achieve, 5) and finally, a rousing last line to stir up the Dwarven masses and fill them full of cheer.  Obviously you can dress it up a bit- make it sound glorious or funny, or... whatever really.  The best speech will receive a free Action Point- voted for by yourselves.















*OOC:*


Pinotage the message about some Attack Font... that's not from me, I don'yt even know what an Attack Font is. I know it says it's from me but... and once more, I don't know what an Attack Font is and I certainly didn't send the message. I built the map in maptools by the way. More, and better, to come.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim spews out his beer strong enough to even sprinkle Trevor Ginkle, who stands more than a few feet away. Grinning sheepishly, he makes his way up to Ignatius and the other 'chosen'.

"Dan't knaw what to say. Maybe som' of yah knaw meh. I'm Thorgrim Wildaxe, nephew of Urtrag Wildaxe...
I'm with the royal ratcatchers and I could tell yah som' stories... like the one time we thought we were huntin' the biggest meanes dire rat around the mountains but in truthe it was just a drunk filthy dwarf having to crouch on all fours..."
He suddenly stops, seeming to recognize someone in the crowd.
"... maybe this is't important. I think yah did well coosin' me becahse, becahse I know how to use these (he presents his twin waraxes).
With Moradin's help, we will find fame and glory... also for yah, and do... and do..."
Thorgrim isn't really able to remember the start of this meeting and what was discussed...
"... whatever we all agreed to do. What we want to do and what is necessary to do!"
With a stroke of memory and brilliance he adds calling:
*"Buttocks Up! Buttocks Up! Buttocks Up!"*










*OOC:*


May I suggest each of us takes a different speeching color as his/her own? It is kind of custom on this board and makes the posts easier to attribute to the various players. If we do, I would like to take either Lime or Cyan.







[sblock=OOC]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Weapon Prof (Waraxe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+4 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 18, 2011)

Pacing across the stage to the Buttocks-chanting Thorgrim, Cinara attempts to diffuse the confusion and embarrassment brought on by Earwax and Wildaxe.

"Yes, yes! Buttocks up! It's the Buttocks -up there-," she yells while pointing to the sky, "that will wonder in awe and shock at the things we Bottom Guilders will do in the days and weeks to come!"

"What's the difference between the Toppers an' us, anyway? Whatta they got that we ain't? Don't they eat, drink, and piss as we do?"

With her hand to her ear, hopefully this garners a "Yeah!" from the crowd.

"Don't they take husbands and wives? Worry 'bout their children and clan? Wish for better days as we do?"

More crowd coaxing.

"Don't a Topper fart, frolick, and f**k like we do?"

From the crowd comes a shout of "NO ONE farts like a Thundergut!" followed by guffaws and bellows.

"Aye! They do! So HOW are we actually different? I'll tell you. But it's a closely guarded secret, so listen close," she says while lowering her voice.

A hush falls over the crowd, dwarves straining not to miss Cinara's words.
Quietly, Cinara continues, "When a Topper tells another about what happened here this day, it'll start with <in a hoity-toity voice> 'Once Upon a Time.'" 

Then, a little louder, "But when we Bottomers tell our children the same story, it'll start with <with shout> 'You ain't gonna believe this sh*t!'"


"My name is Cinara Wastewater, daughter of the Forgeborn, heir to WasteWaterWorks and the Septic & Sewer Pumpers' Alliance. You all know me as Phelan's daughter. No longer! My father's shadow, while large..." holding for laughs... "will be filled with the Moradin's forgelight and shine brightly for these glorious dwarves to follow into the Hold. Great will our clans' names be on the tounges of all dwarves as we plumb the Tannheim's secrets and bring our rightful glory back to the Bottom! It is no surprise to me that I have been chosen, as Moradin himself has blessed me with his holy power. This is my day, a Wastewater day. Our day, this band of brothers' day! Your day! the Bottom Dwellers' day!! The first day of the future and the last of the past! Drink with me now! Today! For tomorrow hath not the balls to interrupt our revelry!"









*OOC:*


 I hope the presence of some colorful language doesn't offend anyone. 















*OOC:*


 Playing the only female, I'll take the pink-like color, should we want to color code per WD's comment (which I second).


----------



## hairychin (May 18, 2011)

*Len*

Len took to the front of the stage, having to speak in public twice in one night was not his idea of fun.

'Keep it simple, lad' he told himself, remembering his Pa's words.

"I'm Len" starts Len, "That's Leonard D Apricot, and most of ye knows me, a proud member of the Union of Recyclers, Creative Re-users and Alternative Processors"

"Me and me brave fellows 'ere are 'bout to go on this 'ere quest for alls Bottom Workers - my brothers and sisters. We been chosen special, by our brethren, by the council, by Master Earwax, 'n' some of us believe by the Gods." Len looks down at his tattooed hands, remembering the pain when his Pa marked him with them. For a moment he remembers it clearer than ever before, but still not why.

A moment passes but Len's still lost in his memory of that day, the crowd start to look at each other and grumble as Len's gone quiet. 

'Oh and name things, folks like names, and the namer always gets 'membered' - the only other bit of Pa's advice to Len on speeches comes back to him.

"A name, yeah, that's it, all such brave groups need a name, and I think its right that we be the Fellowship for the Rediscovery Of Tannheim Hold, or FROTH."

"So next time ye blow the head off a couple 'member us, out there, for yous all, and Bottoms Up!"

Hoping he did ok, he returns to his new companions at the back of the stage, and whispers to them, "It could 'ave been worse, the only other thing in me head was the Fellowship of Adventurers to Rediscover Tannheim."


----------



## Goonalan (May 19, 2011)

Ruddy cheeked the euphoric Dwarven crowd salute and roar at regular intervals. Three speeches in and not a dud as of yet, mighty entertainment for the Bottom Workers this evening.









*OOC:*


Just to say the following things-

Excellent work so far with the speeches- three to go, I'm gaming tomorrow night and so all speeches should be done by Friday (5 PM GMT) when the journey to the Lost Hold will begin. If you've not posted your speech by then... then, you're a very shy Dwarf.

Colours for different PCs speech is good- but also please try and put your PCs name first up for every turn you post- I wont remember who's colour is who because I am CP4, that's as colour blind as it gets.

Still waiting for pictures of your PCs from Ripjames & Ressurectah (from memory), unless you two are happy to keep the ones in the map posted previously.

Lovely so far, and if all goes to plan you'll be exploring by Monday, Tuesday at the latest...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 19, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just to say the following things-
> ...












*OOC:*


 I too am enjoying the speeches, and the quality of the game thus far is outstanding - kudos and thanks to you all!

Just a forewarning: I will likely experience a lull in my available time for a handful of days starting this Tuesday, as my parents are coming to visit (their grandkids)....  I also have my own game Friday night (but I'll be sure to check/post before then).

And for our DM - silly question, but one that's been in my brain since we started...  Is it [Goon-Al-An] or [Goo-Na-Lan]?  LOL


----------



## ripjames (May 19, 2011)

Margaret









*OOC:*


I always took it as Go On Alan 







With a tear in his eye, he finds he is loved after all, Hah mom see it is normal for people to like you.  he thinks to himself.  With a tear in his eye he takes to the stage to make his speech and stares for a second, as he cannot tell the assembled dwarves he isn't actually a member of their clan and is in the thieves guld no less.  Not now that they all like him.

"Umm... Lets see..."  he begins.  







*OOC:*


obviously never taken public speeking





  Not many of you know me as I tend to keep to myself for the most part.  I'm in the inventors guild and I am working on inventing a new marvel that will revolutionize how we do everything.  I call it the internet.  With if you will be able to see naked female dwarves at just a few key strokes on your personal computer, and find that special kink that you think only you like, but really lots of people like.  Well that's the most important thing it will be able to do anyway.  I still have a few details to work out with it though so i decided to take a break from the project and try to go on this quest with my good friend Kazzagin, but don't worry i will be back to finish it.  







*OOC:*


 Just a few minor detials for him to work out like electricity, microchips, the computer, telephone..  Just a few minor details, I hope this dosen't offend anyone but I did have to make up my own guild.. oh should I add a bluff check to this?


----------



## Goonalan (May 19, 2011)

ripjames said:


> Margaret
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


It is indeed 'go on Alan', and here's the story- at Uni I used to make short films and do a little photography- mainly of/about skateboarders... it was very popular at the time. Anyway the skateboarders were all cool kids- really cool, far too cool for me. Every time one of them did a cool trick- 'a 50/50 pop-shove-it fakey' for instance- one, or all, of them would shout 'go on Alan'. Foolishly a little way in I asked the cool kids chief 'who's Alan?' To which he replied- 'you are', thereafter whenever any of the cool kids saw me- at work, at rest or at play they would shout 'go on Alan', which would often cause me to drop whatever I was carrying and/or embarrass myself in some other way. Four weeks later the Internet arrived in my small part of the planet (yes, I'm from a time before the internet, and in fact PCs) and I had to give myself an on-line id- hence, 'go on Alan'.







The assembled Dwarves look confused, scratch their beards-

"Inter...Nut"
"Personal Comb?"

Not so much a hit as a near miss, Mardred continues to exude an air of mystery, leaving his audience mystified.

The Dwarf receives a half-hearted round of applause, the crowd's thinking- 'still, better him than me'.

The next speech is going to have to pick up the pace, and end with an upbeat call to arms, or something glorious.









*OOC:*


If you think you might want to use a Skill then use it- don't wait for me to tell you, they're your guys, you can do (more-or-less) anything you please with them. I may add or suggest but... in the end you decide.


----------



## Pinotage (May 19, 2011)

Kazzagin.

The elation followed nervousness as Kazzagin's name was called and, almost together with Mardred, he walked boldly onto the stage, his father's armor there for all to see. He could feel the stares, almost hear jibes and calls forming in the mouths of braver dwarves. You either hated or loved Kazzagin's father, but he was an honest and brave member of the Bottom Dweller Unions and that couldn't be denied. This could turn ugly. He had to speak quickly following Mardred's perplexing speech. Maybe the confusion would help to avert attention from his speech.

"Bottom Dwellers! Dwarves!" he called in a loud voice, putting all his charm behind it. 







*OOC:*


Charisma Check to charm the crowd.






"I be Kazzagin!" he announced very loudly after a brief pause. He could feel recognition dawning on the faces of some members of the crowd. Aethor One-Arm was notorious. Outspoken some would say, liar others. He'd achieved so much in the mines that Kazzagin wasn't sure if even he could believe half the tales.

"The Dark Mind Dwellers Union be knowing all about the depths of the earth," he continued, "And we be here to enlighten the Bottom Dweller's with the wealth and knowledge of Tannheim's Lost Hold." The union has originally been called simply the Dark Dwellers Guild. Those that spend months and years mining the very deepest and most dangerous of mines in the earth. It hadn't taken many years before it turned into The Dark 'You're out of your Mind' Dwellers Guild, largely due to the danger but also because the dark did things to your head. Now, decades later, it was simple The Dark Mind Dwellers. Many had forgotten where the name originally came from.

"For years the dwarves of the Bottom Dwellers be birthing new Dark Dwellers, brave spirits that be mining the dark and be bringing riches and wealth to all dwarves. They be the brave, the excentric, the excellent. They be your people. But today... today you... all you assembled here... be chosing something better. Far better."

"You be chosing those that be going further than the Dark Dwellers ever could. These be your fellow dwarves. Your choice." He spread his arms, indicating those that had been chosen with him.

"I be saying your choice be excellent! Tomorrow we be going down, to be showing the Dark Dwellers the courage of the dwarven spirit. Your spirit. And I be going with. To honor all fellow brothers and sisters. To be making the Bottom Dwellers rise up!" He needed to end this quickly before he starting repeating himself.

"We be yours, brothers. We be _you_. Bottom Dwellers unite with us! Raise your beer with us! Drink with us! Today be our day, a new day, the last day. We be Bottom Dwellers no longer. We be moving up! Bottom Dwellers move up!" He stood back, sweating behind his beard.


----------



## Ressurectah (May 19, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan steps up to the podium... (Hopefully Threeway is off from his finger by now. If not, he waives and flaps his arms while he speaks with him attached to his thumb). 
"Ahem, he he he he" with a big smile, Krogan starts his speech. The first one he has ever made in his life....
"My name is Krogan aaaa...he he Thundergut. I am from the Meatcleavers Guild. Aaaaa...I think I was chosen, because Rimrock didn`t want me no more in the mess hall ( I make a sad face,and a small pause...).. but that is o.k... I have a new friend"..and with a big smile, Krogan puts forth Threeways, like it is the most majestic site in the world. "He, he, and I see some very smart dwarfs next to me on this podium..I hope they will be my friends too". Krogan makes a hopeful look to each one of the chosen ones...
"Ahem... I am not big on words, but I will try to end this speech with something that my grandfather told me before each battle.." Now, for the first time, if you looked closely to Krogan, you could actually imagine this mountain of dwarf to be able to hurt something. The stature changed..the broad shoulders stretch out and the voice switched to something almost unnatural for a happy looking bear-dwarf.
" Ho there do I see my father.
 Ho there do I see my mother and my sisters  and my brothers.
 Ho there do I see the line of my people, back to the  beginning.
 Ho, they do call to me,
 they bid me take my place among them, 
 in the Halls of Moradin, where the brave may live ( at this point I unsheathe my great axe, raise it high in the air and scream the last word *charisma check*)...FOREVER!!!








*OOC:*



I understand if this is lame for you guys , but I really like that movie and I was waiting for a long time to use that part in something I enjoyed. It felt right. Besides, the text that you guys are posting is excellent. I wish we could all quit our day jobs and just do this and make a novel ;-) 














*OOC:*


 LOL


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 19, 2011)

ripjames said:


> Margaret
> 
> I'm in the inventors guild and I am working on inventing a new marvel that will revolutionize how we do everything. I call it the internet. With if you will be able to see naked female dwarves at just a few key strokes on your personal computer, and find that special kink that you think only you like, but really lots of people like. Well that's the most important thing it will be able to do anyway. I still have a few details to work out with it though so i decided to take a break from the project and try to go on this quest with my good friend Kazzagin, but don't worry i will be back to finish it.
> 
> ...




CINARA

After Margaret (?)(thought it was Mardred?) steps back, Cinara leans over and whispers, "Will there be...ahem...will there be _other_ naked females on your Intern-net to see, I mean, not just dwarves? I'm just curious is all...see, I have this friend.........."

Upon our glorious return, I pledge that there will be a union between the inventors' and septic & sewer pumpers' guilds. WasteWaterWorks will supply the means to get this Intern-net into every home, even the Toppers (whom we can charge extra even though they'll be farther from the hub). 









*OOC:*


 Thanks for sharing the Go-On-Alan story! Made me laugh!! I too am from a time before the Internet, but my father (and my grandfather if you can believe that...he was an engineer on ENIAC [go look it up if you don't know what it is]) was always on the cutting edge of things and bought us an Atari 800 when I was 8 back in '79. I tought myself MS-DOS and BASIC. We eventually moved up to an IBM PCjr with a cradle modem for the phone (where I found my first BBSs). Ah the good old days... LOL


----------



## Goonalan (May 19, 2011)

And the party goes on... and on... and on.

Tomorrow is the first day of your new lives- as adventurers, it seems it's going to begin with a hang-over. All of the Dwarves present want to buy you a beer, shake your hand, slap you on the back or offer you a nugget of advice, like-

"Always keep your feet dry..."
"Don't fire until you see the whites of their eyes..."
"Yellow snow is not for eatin'..."
"Shoot first, ask questions later..."
"Stout shoes are a must..."
"If there's no way around it- go through it..."
"Never leave a Dwarf behind..."
"You don't need to be able to run faster than the monsters, you just need to run faster than a few of your companions..."
"Don't stand next to the Barbarian when he goes cross-eyed..."
"Wrap up warm..."
"Only eat fish on a Fritag..."
"Learn to 'play dead'..."

And finally-

"Never take sweets from strangers..."

All good advice.









*OOC:*


Here follows a brief opportunity for you to ask any questions of those present- perhaps source a few rumours about what lies ahead. And in the meantime send me your votes 1-2-3, with 1 being the best, for the speeches, obviously you can't vote for yourself, and to make it a secret ballot then 'private message' me with your selection- free Action Point for the winner. The ballot box closes at 5 PM GMT tomorrow. At which time your journey begins...


----------



## hairychin (May 19, 2011)

*Len*

The speeches brought it home to Len.  Tomorrow he would be leaving the only home he'd ever known to face danger and possibly die.  He knew nothing of the path he had set forward on, knew nothing about The Lost Hold and it's dangers.

'Time to get serious' he thought.

Spotting Rita in the crowd he departed the stage - time to get serious!


----------



## Goonalan (May 20, 2011)

And so, the next day...

Having recovered somewhat from last nights celebrations the heroes are gathered in an ante-chamber, packed, stowed and ready to go.

You've been provided with a pile of mundane adventuring gear, all second-hand by the looks of things, and basically told to help yourself.









*OOC:*


Help yourself to any mundane adventuring equipment valued 10gp or less, although don't overload yourself because... Send me a list.







Also in the chamber are dozens of packs of iron rations, certainly enough for two weeks each- it's suggested you take plenty of food, you've been told that the journey to the Lost Hold will take three days.

All this info has been passed on to you by a red-faced bespectacled Dwarven clerk called 'Butters', who stutters and bows around the chosen one's.

Time passes, it's like you've been forgotten.

Eventually a gruff-looking robed Dwarf arrives- you've not seen this guy before.

Butters smiles weakly, mutters 'the Gaffer', and then scurries out of the room.

The Gaffer, for it is he, pulls down his hood, much of his face is still however hidden by a thick bandanna pulled up to his eyes, the Dwarf further wears a pair of darkened goggles.

The Gaffer removes a thick pair of nailed gloves, slowly unbuttons his thick over-coat to reveal a series of bandoliers packed with all manner of oddments, and beneath a thick cured-leather suit- clearly a specialist item, made specifically for the wearer.

The Gaffer sighs, and looks at each of you in turn.

Saunters forward, head down, till he's less than two feet away from the first of you (Len), he removes his goggles, he has piercing green eyes.

He sniffs at Len, at his armpit area, around his neck, and face- satisfied, he snarls a little and utters his first words.

In a gruff voice, the kind of voice you don't want to hear in the dark.

"Careful- women weaken legs, they try to steal your essence."

Which may or may not leave you utterly confused.

The Gaffer moves on down the line, to Krogan, and repeats the strange performance.

"Keep that weasel outta my way." The Gaffer offers.

Then to Mardred, he recoils suddenly- as if he's suddenly caught scent of something bad.

He stares intently at Mardred for a while longer, and then moves closer in to the Dwarf.

"I've got my eye on you..."

Then to Thorgrim, repeats the performance, and offers- "Good, good- suck that belly in soldier."

Then to Kazzagin, again the same performance, this time the Gaffer states- "About time, about bloody time- ya know what grows in the shadow?"

Kazzagin looks a little confused, but only for a moment, the Gaffer answers his own question.

"Nothin'."

Then moves on...

And suddenly comes up short.

He stares intently at Cinara, with her bleached blond hair.

He sniffs, recoils.

Sniffs, recoils.

Sniffs... and recoils.

Shakes his head.

"You've got to be... a wo-"

The Gaffer about-turns and marches a little away, turns back, looking at five of the six assembled Dwarves, avoiding eye contact with Cinara altogether.

The Gaffer sighs, shakes his head once more, and then with a shrug states-

"Three days hard clog to the Hold, ya do what I say- when I say, and we travel quiet- whispers in the halls lead to falls... Any questions?"

The Gaffer turns around and heads out of the ante-chamber, out in to a partially lit passage, then in to a smaller passage, and then another, until finally the passages cease and you're in the Underdark...





The Gaffer sets a fair pace, you find you can chat- in a whisper, if you hang a little way back...









*OOC:*


I'll be continuing your journey here, with fairly regular updates, over the next 24-or-so hours, feel free to chat, or otherwise contribute.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 20, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> "You've got to be... a wo-"




"Least he can tell that much by sniff alone..." Cinara whispers to no one in particular.

At some point shortly after the beginning of the march, Cinara matches pace with the paladin. "Tell me, Kazzigan, what does a paladin of freedom, well, do? Whom do you warrant are needing freedom? From what? Mind you, I'm merely curious and hope I do not offend."


----------



## Pinotage (May 20, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The Gaffer's words had left him cold. It's like he knew of the visage of Kazzagin's mind - the demon-wolf of his birth. And yet, yet, when the time came to even think of questioning the answer was not what he expected. Was the comment meant to give him more resolve in the shadow of the Underdark? It left him confused so that even by the time he'd gathered pretty much everything he owned and they departed down dark tunnels, he was still no neared to an answer. A puzzling man.

It was hard to keep too quiet in a set in plate armor, but at least further back from the Gaffer's silent movements there weren't too many complaints. Truth be told, he didn't know what to expect. Certainly, when the time came, he did not expect Cinara's questions. He looked around to see where his 'squire' had gone. "Mardred, you be helping the Gaffer up front. You be best suited to such work." Even with the purse returned to a one Jimmy Numbnutz, the matter had not been resolved to his satisfaction. Nevertheless, there was a time for everything and freedom didn't always come when one asked.

"It be liberty," he remarked, "The freedom to be choosing one's own path, without an other be hindering it. The freedom of person. The world be full of things that would be surpressing this personal freedom, even the law many be holding dear. Each man be his own person, each man holds his own freedom. I be holding this truth in Pelor's name, the sun god. The light holds freedom, the dark doesn't. Perhaps that is why I be chosen for this." He scratched a filthy beard in the half-light around them.

"It be not common to be seeing a dwarf such as yourself. Why be you down here?" He felt obliged to ask in return, but Cinara was a quizical beast, and Kazzagin felt that the journey would be easier if he knew those around him. "Further you be up, squire," he whispered harshly even though Mardred didn't really appear to be dawdling. A strange and dangerous man - what to do with him?









*OOC:*


I'll post an equipment list tomorrow for additional items taken down to the Lost Hold.


----------



## Goonalan (May 21, 2011)

The Gaffer's pace never lets up- he never falters, nor does he turn to look back at the six that tramp behind him, all his sense are focussed forward- to the path, the walls, the tunnels. He scans and searches every inch of the way looking for... anything, a clue that something is amiss- danger.

Through passages large and small, down seemingly endless tunnels that twist and turn and head back upon themselves, inclines, declines- stepped passages, narrow passes that skirt and circle larger caverns.

The Gaffer radiates alertness.

Here and there are chambers full of glowing fungi or phosphorescent mosses, through which the passing parties shadows stalk the walls like hulking giants- bowed in reflection, the weight of the stone overhead pressing down upon them.

The lit chambers however are few and far between, mostly the journey is through a grey dark that seems to fog the vision, to create shapes and signs before the eyes.

For Dwarves that have never left their Halls before the Underdark is a haunting place, a place in which religion can be found or, as easily, lost. It never changes and yet is different at every turn. It is a dangerous, cruel and unforgiving stone-scape which is at the same time stunningly, elegantly crafted, as if by mad gods, or sorrowful demons.

The Gaffer drinks in every last drop of his surroundings, and presses on.

And on.

And on.

Until, without warning, he suddenly stops in a clear low-ceilinged chamber, a little way ahead of his followers. In short order- in less than five minutes, he has established a very basic camp- a single glowing coal soon smokes, then smoulders. Minutes later a black mushroom pottage thickened with Dwarf bread, bubbles and simmers. Fresh, crystal clear and ice-cold water is set out- seven cups- each made of silver, each slightly smaller than the one before.

The Gaffer sits cross-legged, having removed his hood, bandanna and goggles, his green eyes twinkle, and most suspicious of all, he smiles.

In a calm voice, almost tender, he states- “eat, drink, talk- we are safe here”. He begins to pass around thin stone bowls for the meal.


----------



## hairychin (May 21, 2011)

*Len*

Len follows The Gaffer along steadily, the distance not really troubling him, nor the dark, nor the strange sights, sounds and smells of the Underdark.  But his right hand itches, almost painful.  If he didn't know better he would have sworn that the symbol of Marthammor Duin inked there all those years ago was burning the skin were it covered the back of his hand.

He walks on in silence, and when the Gaffer stops, is just as chatty as he eats.









*OOC:*


Len will just take the 2 weeks rations, waterskin, a coil of rope, bedroll, and flint and tinder.


----------



## ripjames (May 21, 2011)

Mardred

Mardred decided that the safest place was probably up by the gaffer and spent most of the day staying in the gaffer's shadow.  He was wearing the new set of camoflage clothing he picked up as well, better to hide in the shadows with.  They were ok but they did ride up in an ackward place, but he supposed he could get used to it.  He noticed that the others were chatty most of the day but he decided to follow the gaffer's example and keep and eye out and his mouth shut, as he had no intention of dying on this trip. 

When the Gaffer came to a halt Mardred almost actually bumped into him.

When the Gaffer set out the camp and had a sly smile for everyone Mardred examine what he had done.  







*OOC:*


insight check here







rest depends on what the insight gets me









*OOC:*


 WOOT!!! Natty on the insight 















*OOC:*


 also chose the camoflague clothing, 2 weeks rations, climbers kit, and extra rations, want an updated char sheet?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim looks carefully around as the group moves, his familarity with underground structures helps him to spot marls on the surroundings. He is quiete sure he could find his way back on his own..









*OOC:*


Thorgrim would like to take camouflage clothes, 2 provisions, and 4 hand/throwing axes in addition to his already listed equipment (which includes an adventurer's pack).

In the quick sheet, you also listed the wrong feat, I took Dwarven Weapon training, so he cannot only use all axes and hammers, but also gain a +2 on damage. I included the changes below.







[sblock=OOC]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 21, 2011)

ripjames said:


> Mardred
> 
> When the Gaffer set out the camp and had a sly smile for everyone Mardred examine what he had done.
> 
> ...






The camp site seems well chosen, and well placed with only two routes to watch- likewise the low cavern will obviously prevent larger creatures coming this way. Lastly the area seems to have been used before for this very reason- stalagtites and stalagmites cleared, there also seems be a number of very small natural chimneys- it's very defendable, perhaps even cosy.

The Gaffer even has a smile for you, it's a simple smile- drawn from simple pleasures, if you were to guess then you'd say the Gaffer was at home, away from the hustle and bustle of the Dwarven Halls. The Gaffer seems to have relaxed, he's at peace in this environment, sure of himself and his abilities. Whats more his smile seems genuine, welcoming- he's certainly an odd character, but perhaps easily explained- the Gaffer doesn't like orders, jobs, bustle, noise etc. He does like to be out in the Underdark- he doesn't even mind a little company.

And yet... and yet there's something else, something about the way the Gaffer moves, particularly when he's aware that you, or any of your comrades, are watching. The Gaffer seems to be hiding something...









*OOC:*


As to your character sheet then that's fine- you make the changes, I don't need a copy.















*OOC:*


And Mike, I still need your votes for the speeches- 1-2-3, and you can't vote for yourself.


----------



## Goonalan (May 21, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim looks carefully around as the group moves, his familarity with underground structures helps him to spot marls on the surroundings. He is quiete sure he could find his way back on his own..
> 
> ...




Thorgrim thinks he would have no problem finding his way back home from here, in fact he's heard of this place, the Gaffer has been following West Route (Deep) #3, for the most part- although he's perhaps taken an hour off the walk with a few short-cuts here and there. You are certainly of the opinion that the Gaffer is very good at his job, he's obviously spent a lot of time in the 'dark.









*OOC:*


Thanks for fixing the quicksheet, my bad.















*OOC:*


Oh, and I still need votes from you Dad for the speeches- there's a Bonus Action Point at stake here...


----------



## Goonalan (May 21, 2011)

A watch rota is is quickly hashed together, the cavern remains warm-ish, particularly with the well-vented fire which burns all night. You take it turns to remain awake in pairs- one keeping watch of the passage ahead, the other keeping an eye on the passage behind.

The only event of note, throughout the whole of the rest period, comes during Mardred's watch with the Gaffer, a little in to the stint the Gaffer stands and excuses himself- a call of nature. The Gaffer heads out of sight to complete his toilet, which is only odd because the rules of the 'dark are generally that one should stay within sight, at all times, of someone within the group.

Mardred doesn't have time to react to this- one moment the Gaffer is within sight, the next he has shuffled around a corner, and... well, he's gone- but only for a few minutes.

Still Madred makes a mental note of this odd activity- perhaps the Gaffer is just a little shy.

And so the second day in the Underdark begins.

The passages in places are tighter, and twistier, Thorgrim makes a mental note that they are now travelling off-route, this is a new direction one he has never travelled, and they're heading down- steadily, mostly imperceptibly, but certainly down; and more to the North than the West.









*OOC:*


Thorgrim (Ranger) or any other Dwarf trained in Dungeoneering can make a check at this point to receive some additional information about the route they're taking. The same PCs can also make a Dungeoneering check to remember the route they are taking, if they wish- please indicate which roll is for which if you are making two checks.







The route you are taking is much less travelled, in places it seems virgin, travel is much slower- stalactites and stalagmites are everywhere. The going is tough- not so much the climbing and scrambling, but the constant twisting left and right as you weave through the stone-scape, after a while your head begins to buzz. It's getting warmer now- even the more athletic members of the group are beginning to sweat up, it's hard work.

And yet the Gaffer plods on, again he never looks back, Madred wandering close to him, and in silence again, if anything the Gaffer's tread seems to be even lighter, whereas after five or six hours of the trek some of you are plodding. The Gaffer, you note, is still wrapped tight in his thick overcoat, hooded, face hidden behind his bandanna.

The caverns seem to blur in to each other, even those that are beautiful to the eye, your journey becomes monotonous... tough. At odd times you suddenly realise you are breathing hard, or else slightly out of breath.

Half way through the second day, half way through your journey, and you're feeling it.





Warmer still...









*OOC:*


Ressurectah (Zoki) I'm still waiting on your votes too for the speeches, send me a private message- same for ripjames and Walking Dad.


----------



## Goonalan (May 21, 2011)

The second day is relentless, chamber after chamber, it becomes difficult to mark the passing of time, which is always a problem in the Underdark- generally the Dwarves have to rely on their internal rhythms- but this...

In your particular occupations you have hard days at work, but it's nothing to your time on the trail, the temperature continues to rise, the deeper you get, and it's now easy to see how deep you are going.

There are scree's that have to be scrambled down, stepped ledges, natural stairways and steep slopes which leave calves and thighs aching, and your head dizzy from constantly having to concentrate on your next step.

It gets no better the deeper you go.

And yet... and yet you go on, just as the Gaffer goes on- faultless, seemingly with ease, still wrapped in his overcoat. The Dwarf never tires, seemingly.

And then... then it all changes, you drop down the last step of a series of descending scrambled blocks and there's a breeze, a cool breeze, which leaves the slick of sweat on your forehead cool to the touch.

There's moisture in the air.

The Gaffer looks back at you, smiles, circles his arm forward, takes a swig of cool water and, still smiling, moves forward- in to the cool breeze which unknots your muscles, and causes you too to grin.

The relief.

Less than two hundred yards later, and...





“We camp here.” The Gaffer states, and sets about his business, finding suitable shelter for the fire from the cool wind.

Less than ten minutes later, fat plates of flat fungi have been cut in to slivers along with a mixture of dried meats, in a metal pan wild garlic and other herbs and spices are cooking- the former are added to the later, then water for the gravy- the mixture is allowed to bubble and fume for over an hour. It smells... divine. The Gaffer meanwhile prepares a simple bread with flour, fungi, salt, spices and water- a flat bread which he cooks on the blade of his axe balanced over the blaze. 

And when it's done the curry tastes like fire, although surprisingly sweet- and filling, an hour after you've finished it you feel like you could hit the trail again.

You feel surprisingly well with the world, even after the day you've had, the Gaffer seems to have been an excellent selection for your guide through the Underdark.

You of course have time to chat if you wish.


----------



## hairychin (May 21, 2011)

*Len*

Len sits back, stretches out his short legs and rubs his stomach with satisfaction and takes a moment to look around at his new companions.  He's hardly said a word since they set off.

"So, does any of you know what the f*!k we're supposed to do when we get to The Lost Hold?"









*OOC:*


During the trek Len will have tried to take notice of the route and his surroundings - rolls to follow


----------



## Pinotage (May 21, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

For a dwarf, tiring of the dark was rather unusual, but then Kazzagin had always favored the lighter areas and the sun than the darkness. The deeper they travelled and the more curious the Gaffer's behaviour became the more restless Kazzagin's spirit became. The rest and food was good, but uneasiness was something Kazzagin always lived with. The demon-wolf was never far from his eyes.

In a quiet moment when he found Mardred alone, he asked, "Can you be telling anything strange about the Gaffer? Be he excentric or lies there a darkness there?" It wasn't like Kazzagin to distrust people, but the darkness was making his mind spend far too much time with itself. "As squire, you be training to serve and obey, and through your example be showing others the same. I say you be keeping a close eye on the Gaffer."

His other companions were just a quiet through the darkness, and he was glad for Leonard's words. "No," Kazzagin replied, "I have not heard of it myself. I be thinking the Council thinks it be full of treasure, but then where be the dwarves that were there? I think it be dangerous, but believe we be finding something that will help all Bottom Dwellers." 







*OOC:*


Kazzagin will take a lantern, 4 pints of oil, 2 torches, a climbers kit, two handaxes, 10 days extra rations, a waterskin, 50 ft. of hempen rope and 4 sunrods.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim starts to enjoys the meals, but out of habit, tries to remembers the specifics of the fungi used to prepare them

"Nah, Len, but I dan't think it will be easy. If they want me, I bet their are some critters to be slain."

[sblock=OOC]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> During the trek Len will have tried to take notice of the route and his surroundings - rolls to follow
















*OOC:*


The route on the map, starting in the Dawnforge Mountains (right-hand side of the map) is odd in that the Dwarves usually content themselves to inhabit the deep places beneath the mountains. You are heading in to the Nentir Vale, a place mostly unexplored, this is not the traditional home of the Dwarves- holds have been established here but they are few and far between, and mostly lost to time. Certainly a 'Lost Hold' could remain lost here for some time. The point being this is not Dwarf territory, this is the Underdark proper, there's nowhere to run to down here...

Len retains a good memory of the route taken so far, his chances of finding his way back- should he need to are good.







The Gaffer hears Len's questions and chuckles.

"I'll tell you what I know about the Tannheim, for whatever good it will do. The rumour is the Tannheim were a 'specialist' clan, they were interested in dangerous things that were best kept secret, dangerous and powerful. They chose a life of isolation, even during their glory years, which were certainly more than a century ago. The Tannheim had as many friends on the topside, the humans and the like, as they had in the Halls, perhaps more."

The Gaffer scratches his chin.

"They were a strange bunch for other reasons, or so it was said, they worked for others- any creatures that had power and new knowledge, they constructed devices for specialist customers- the Lords of Nentir, and particularly Fallcrest made use of their skills. But they were not alone, they made deals with Tieflings and others."

The Gaffer lets this new information sink in, before continuing on-

"They created, it is said, great forges- forges that were possessed of intelligence, they crafted mighty magic items using strange metals that were said to come from beyond the stars. You asked what you should do here, I suggest find these forges... if they exist. If you could relight them, well... you and your kind would have the key to great power, should you be able to control them."

The Gaffer shakes his head some more....

"But it will not be easy, the story goes the Tannheim clan were wiped out in a single night... although how anyone would know this- whatever it was that destroyed them, well it may lurk still within the halls. There are a thousand stories about why, and how, and... But the one that I favour is a creature beyond death now stalks the Lost Forge- a Lich, a creature already death that commands powers to destroy- something happened, some internal problem, some corruption- that's what I believe, but... I've never been there, not inside- what do I know."

One last thing...

"There are Dwarves there, I have never seen them, but... I can smell them, they are not like me or you, they are not like the Tannheim, they are... I don't know, odd- I smell their jumbled minds- wild and uncontrolled, maddened. I don't know who they are... but I fear them."

The Gaffer returns to silence...









*OOC:*


Just a note, waiting for votes from ripjames only- at present two PCs with 2 Pts each, two with 3 Pts each, and two with 10 Pts each... A close finish but clearly a consensus.


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim starts to enjoys the meals, but out of habit, tries to remembers the specifics of the fungi used to prepare them
> 
> "Nah, Len, but I dan't think it will be easy. If they want me, I bet their are some critters to be slain."












*OOC:*


Not sure which the Dungeoneering roll is for- I'll presume it's for remembering the route, if so you've got it locked.


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

And after another quiet night, eerily so, in the Underdark you're on the move again- this time wading waist deep through crystal clear (very) cold water. Here and there blind fish sense your approach and dart quickly away, like shiny silver arrows.

The Gaffer sticks close to you this time, cautioning you to follow close in his wake, “there are deep spots”, he warns, “step where I step”.

And on it goes, through chamber after chamber, likewise partially submerged- there's no further down you can go. The days travel, save for the water, is much easier- certainly cooler and less of a struggle.

Even your whispers echo here however, sound travels remarkably, and with clarity- you are reduced to travelling in absolute silence.





For hours and hours until, it's all over...


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

You emerge in to a chamber, a massive chamber- perhaps the largest chamber you have ever seen.

You've only been travelling for perhaps six hours, a short day.

The Gaffer moves swiftly to establish his camp- this time in a blind cavern out of the way- hidden from the main route. This done he ushers you a little forward in to the huge cavern and points, adding "stick to the wall... it's straight ahead. I will camp here- for ten days, and then..."

He leaves the rest unsaid.

And that's it, save perhaps for a shy acknowledgement, the Gaffer looks suddenly melancholy, and shuffles back the way you came, until he is gone from sight, and you are- for the first time- truly alone.

You head forward, cautiously, following the left-hand wall until your lights begin to catch and shimmer on something smooth and flat- more water ahead, but what's this- the remains of some sort of building, a gatehouse of sorts.

Suddenly you stop.

A noise, odd because save for the sounds of your passing, and the eerie natural noises of the caverns you have not heard any other sounds in the last two-and-a-half days.

It's chanting- Dwarven chanting- a dirge of some kind, although the sound is terribly muffled, montone- if there are words in there then they are hidden, strangled, choked.

More cautious still you edge forward, a great lake- impassable to the side of the gatehouse, which you can now see is a ruin.

You edge closer still, the sound grows louder, although if anything less clearer- now just a low drone. 

You edge closer...

The sound is coming from within the gatehouse itself, you're certain.

Closer...

Until.


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

Rising out of the Underdark lake, the once-mighty tower is now little more than a trio of crumbling walls. Built of massive blocks of rough-hewn stone, the tower must have once been several stories in height. 

Through the broken stone door, you can see the rotten remains of collapsed timbers (now no more than a muddy mess) and debris in a pile in the centre of the chamber some three or four feet high. A cold wind whistles through the stones, the low chanting seems to rise and fall with the wind.

You move closer, allow your light to search out and illuminate all within.

The interior of the tower is littered with debris: thick wooden beams, broken slate shingles, and fallen stone blocks. The half-collapsed roof leaves much of the tower cloaked in shadows. Statues — four in all — stand in the dark corners of the tower. Each depicts a dwarf arrayed in battle armour.

At the far side of the tower a rusty metal gate hangs awkwardly there seems to be a passage beyond, through the ruined building.

The chanting is definitely louder within the tower, though still muffled.

It is readily apparent that the statues are the source of the muffled chanting. 

There are no creatures present, save perhaps for a lone rat (not monstrous in any way) which sits up to stare back at you.

goonalan









*OOC:*


The triangles represent area of difficult terrain, they take two squares to move through- however you are not in combat so move where you wish.

Your adventure begins here- what do you wish to do? Please make any rolls, use the grid to describe movement (if you wish to be specific), if you wish to search then please suggest locations- do not simply state- “I search the tower...”, better would be, “I move in to investigate the (whatever)”. Describe what skills you are using and how if need be. 

If you have any problem seeing the maps then get back to me asap, note check out the large map, if I say so myself (and I built it), it's lush.







Cheers Goonalan, and good luck.


----------



## hairychin (May 22, 2011)

*Len*

With shield to the fore, and axe in hand, Len moves steadily and carefully into the tower, hopefully followed by at least a couple of his companions.  Circling around the northern end of the room, avoiding the rubble.  Len has all his senses aware, both for a change in the strange chanting and anything they may want to jump out at him (he'd heard others tell that that's what always happened if you were at either the front or the back of your group). <Perception check>

He's heading to the iron gate, to take a quick peak at what's beyond, and to establish whether the gate could be re-set in a time of need, to make this room defensible. <Dungeoneering? check>









*OOC:*


Here goes boys and girls!


----------



## Ressurectah (May 22, 2011)

Krogan

Krogan looks about and waits for some of the smarter dwarfs to make the first move. He was never much a follower, he is used to bash something and ask the questions later, but weird stuff like the statues singing, always creeped him up. And when Krogan is in this state, he tends to be very jumpy. Just in case, Krogan arms himself...








*OOC:*


 Beside standard adventuring kit, Krogan has 3 weeks ration ( spent one already), 2 picks and a meat cleaver 








> With shield to the fore, and axe in hand, Len moves steadily and carefully into the tower, hopefully followed by at least a couple of his companions. Circling around the northern end of the room, avoiding the rubble.



 I be next in line, looking closely at the statue, half-expecting it to attack us at any moment. And wishing it did, cause then I could destroy it and stop that damned chantin`!


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

hairychin said:


> With shield to the fore, and axe in hand, Len moves steadily and carefully into the tower, hopefully followed by at least a couple of his companions.  Circling around the northern end of the room, avoiding the rubble.  Len has all his senses aware, both for a change in the strange chanting and anything they may want to jump out at him (he'd heard others tell that that's what always happened if you were at either the front or the back of your group). <Perception check>
> 
> He's heading to the iron gate, to take a quick peak at what's beyond, and to establish whether the gate could be re-set in a time of need, to make this room defensible. <Dungeoneering? check>
> 
> ...




And... nothing happens, Len makes his way cautiously around the rubble pile, all the while keeping an eye on the Dwarven statues- there's nothing much to see, at least that Len can see. The statues are some seven feet tall and have taken a beating- age and environment, they are the source of the chanting sound that's for sure- but how... Again, Len's cursory check (Perception 12) is not enough to work this out.

As to the gate, it is broken, battered and twisted- not actually connected to either wall, it looks, if anything, to have been proped where it is. It is so old and rusted that it would serve as no obstacle at all- one swift kick, or even a hefty nudge would have it down. As a defense it is useless.

Beyond the gate is a natural walk-way, beyond that water, the walkway heads north-east following a natural ravine- there is no-one about, nothing stirs, save a lone rat that scurries away.









*OOC:*


Good roll for the dungeoneering, alas the Perception- no-good.


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan
> 
> Krogan looks about and waits for some of the smarter dwarfs to make the first move. He was never much a follower, he is used to bash something and ask the questions later, but weird stuff like the statues singing, always creeped him up. And when Krogan is in this state, he tends to be very jumpy. Just in case, Krogan arms himself...
> 
> ...




Krogan follows Len in to the chamber, nothing moves- nothing stirs.









*OOC:*


A Perception check would help with 'looking closely at the statue'. Remember to include some rolls people... That's what you're here for, a bit of exploring.







http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ty+Tower-+Len+_amp_+Krogan+wander+in.jpg.html

Updated map attached- 003


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan
> 
> I be next in line, looking closely at the statue, half-expecting it to attack us at any moment. And wishing it did, cause then I could destroy it and stop that damned chantin`!
> 
> Perception 15




But what's this, that's odd- the statues are very clever indeed, like complex wind sculptures, the moths of the statue seem to take in the air- the natural breezes which move off the lake and down the ravine ahead. From there the wind rushes through the statues- which must be hollow inside, and escapes through a myriad tiny holes- producing the droning effect.

However, something is amiss- the stautes mouth has been blocked by rags and stones, now you look so have many of the tiny openings, this is why the statues are making the droning sound.

Clearly the Tannheim were very good engineers, alas someone since then has seen to spoil their work...

From the sound you preseume all of the statues are similarly impeded.

 Which leaves the following questions unanswered-

What would it sound like if all of the statues were allowed to function as they were designed?

And, perhaps more importantly-

Who blocked them up, and why?


----------



## Pinotage (May 22, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin gave the dark a tentative look and then strode forward into the ruined gatehouse. He took position in front of the rubble before turning around to face Mardred. "You be looking. Finding a way to be turning the chant off. Though not be turning it off. It may be a defense." He then turned to look more closely at the statues, more out of curiousity than anything else. Perhaps they bore some religious significance or perhaps he recognised the strange chant. 







*OOC:*


Religion Check.






The place already unnerved him and he'd only arrived here now. What possible significance could these statues hold. Either a defense or perhaps a lure. If the Lost Hold of Tannheim had been wiped out in one day, what purpose would leaving the statues on serve? He shuddered inside his plate armor, hoisting his shield higher on his arm, while resting the battleaxe head on the rubble in front of him. "This be strange," he muttered to himself.

[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 22, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin gave the dark a tentative look and then strode forward into the ruined gatehouse. He took position in front of the rubble before turning around to face Mardred. "You be looking. Finding a way to be turning the chant off. Though not be turning it off. It may be a defense." He then turned to look more closely at the statues, more out of curiousity than anything else. Perhaps they bore some religious significance or perhaps he recognised the strange chant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm... there's something about the chanting, the muffled sounds, and yet difficult to tell with the sound no more than a drone. That said Kazz is reminded of religious rites and passages, there's something to it, and yet with the sound so corrupted...

But wait, Kazz has heard of this kind of thing before- not an alarm system but a warning to those that would approach, or else a reminder to those that would defend. Kazz wouldn't be surprised if the statues were indeed religious in purpose, that there chants would serve to mark out the territory of the Tannheim within the Underdark, and at the same time provide spiritual succour to the original defenders within the gatehouse. Kazz doubts the statues would have off and on switches- like the stone itself their words would mark this place forever.

The Gaffer did say the Tannheim were 'strange', perhaps they were also very spiritual...

 The only way to really find out would be to unblock the statues of course.

Oh and so far only one statue has been examined... 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/

Updated map in gallery.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Reluctantly, Thorgrim joins the others in examining the room. But he tries concentrates more on the ground as he moves adjacent to another statue. There he is distarcted by the rags:
"These are cloth rags. And the air is humid from the near lake. They are not rotten away, so this changes cannot be very old."

[sblock=OOC]

Move to AK 20

Passive perception is enough to notice the rags in the openings.

Perception check to look for tracks. Has anyone come through recently (besides us).

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 23, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Reluctantly, Thorgrim joins the others in examining the room. But he tries concentrates more on the ground as he moves adjacent to another statue. There he is distarcted by the rags:
> "These are cloth rags. And the air is humid from the near lake. They are not rotten away, so this changes cannot be very old."




Thorgrim spots nothing untoward on the ground- no tracks, however he's certain that the rags and stones used to block up the wind-holes on the statues are indeed a new addition.

Somebody wanted the things muffled. he's certain, alas his investigation reveals no new information.

Updated Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/


----------



## Goonalan (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alas Mike (ripjames) I believe got caught up in a tornado at the weekend, he is struggling I think with getting any internet (I've had a message sent from his i-phone)- wires are down etc. I also know that a couple of the other guys have family/work related activity on Tuesday-Wednesday this week. Therefore the rest of you feel free to have a look about, and if you want Mardred to do something then mention it and I will bot him for the moment.

We seem to have slowed down, and here was I thinking we've got to the action- am I doing something wrong?

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (May 23, 2011)

Mardred.









*OOC:*


In fact let's get Mardred in play as of now.







Mardred sighs, scampers in to the chamber and pays close attention to Kazzagin's orders.

"Yeah, right..." he mutters as he makes a circuit of the chamber checking each of the statues en route.









*OOC:*


Passive perception checks for all four statues follow, and...







"That's odd... d'ya see- all the statues point towards the middle, except for this one."

Madred indicates the southern Dwarf Statue, which is indeed pointing in a slightly different direction.

"I'll check it out... gimme a sec..."









*OOC:*


Perception check for Southern statue.







"Hey, there's something here- looks to be some kind of button, or at least... Well I think it is? What do you reckon fellers?"

Mardred turns and pointedly stares at Kazzagin, but he's also happy to take orders from anyone else...

New map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/


----------



## Ressurectah (May 23, 2011)

*Krogan*



Goonalan said:


> "That's odd... d'ya see- all the statues point towards the middle, except for this one."
> 
> Madred indicates the southern Dwarf Statue, which is indeed pointing in a slightly different direction.
> 
> ...




"Aye, Mardred, let`s see what that will do. But first, maybe you could check to see if it was used recently? Either way, I am a eager to see something happening. Maybe this damn statues will stop chanting...or at least lets open up these holes and make the sound clearer."









*OOC:*


I will wait to see what happens when the button is pushed, and if  A) something moves, shifts or appears - ready action  to charge B) nothing significant happens I will remove the cloth from the statue closest to me.


----------



## hairychin (May 23, 2011)

*Len*

With one eye on the statue, one on the way ahead, and one on the rubble in the room, Len makes sure of the grip on his axe.

'Wait a minute' he thinks, there something wrong with that, but can't quite work uot what it is.









*OOC:*


Just ready to pounce (well more like rumble) into action


----------



## Goonalan (May 23, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> "Aye, Mardred, let`s see what that will do. But first, maybe you could check to see if it was used recently? Either way, I am a eager to see something happening. Maybe this damn statues will stop chanting...or at least lets open up these holes and make the sound clearer."
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hairychin said:


> With one eye on the statue, one on the way ahead, and one on the rubble in the room, Len makes sure of the grip on his axe.
> 
> 'Wait a minute' he thinks, there something wrong with that, but can't quite work uot what it is.
> 
> ...




Mardred shakes his head- he's not sure when the button was last pressed, if ever.

"Here goes nothing..."

And indeed nothing happens for a while, and then...

GRIND

A section of the wall opens up to reveal a web filled, low ceilinged (four feet high) chamber. Light floods in, and illuminates what looks to be the remains of a dead dwarf, and a chest...









*OOC:*


See map, especially the Large Map.







goonalan


----------



## Ressurectah (May 24, 2011)

*Krogan*

Well, now we are talking! Something happening! After removing all the cloth from the northern statue
Krogan will move to AE 30 to examine (perception check ) the body of the dwarf and move to the chest afterwards if he finds nothing suspicious ( like unnatural death - poison, spell or something). Starvation, or weapon is cool for Krogan...
Krogan also noticed that the statue to the south is now aligned to the rest of the statues.









*OOC:*


Paul, I seam to notice that there is something orange on the left shoulder of my statue.. is that something important?


----------



## Goonalan (May 24, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Well, now we are talking! Something happening! After removing all the cloth from the northern statue
> Krogan will move to AE 30 to examine (perception check ) the body of the dwarf and move to the chest afterwards if he finds nothing suspicious ( like unnatural death - poison, spell or something). Starvation, or weapon is cool for Krogan...
> Krogan also noticed that the statue to the south is now aligned to the rest of the statues.
> 
> ...




Krogan sets to work removing the cloth from the north statue, unblocking what holes he can find, and... well certainly the sound increases, however it is still very difficult to tell what the now cloth-free statue is singing or chanting.

And Krogan is now certain that it is indeed a chant, mostly drowned out by the other three muffled statues, but it's certainly a chant of some kind.

Krogan for some reason feels good about himself, it passes of course, but for a moment the Dwarf Barbarian grins- pleased with himself.

Korgan moves in to the secret chamber, has a look at the body of the Dwarf, which alas turns out to be no more than a skeleton. He uses the best of his knowledge to try and figure out how the Dwarf died- alas there are no clues to help him.

The Dwarf wears leather armour, rotten but without puncture wounds, undergarments and clothes which have likewise rotted away, and a pair of fairly intact boots. A necklace (of sorts) hangs around the Dwarf's neck, Krogan quickly identifies it as being nine crusty Elf ears threaded on a strip of leather. The Dwarf clutches a small rotten bag in one hand- thieves tools spill out as Krogan lifts the body.

There are no obvious signs of violence, although Krogan is not trained in medical work, best guess- the Dwarf starved in here...

The chest however turns out not to be a chest but a metal coffer, it doesn't look to be affixed to the floor, it does however have a marvelously sculpted metal lock- designed to resemble a dragons head, complete with open maw (within which is the keyhole).

Korgan could of course just smash the thing open- he's good at that.









*OOC:*


Korgan's eyes are playing him up, the DM has not moved the statue in the South.







And finally...









*OOC:*


Korgan did notice something on the statue to the north, it is indeed something very important- it's a snail.















*OOC:*


Had a message from Mike he'll be back in business in two days or so, he was indeed subject to a Tornado. Also Larry & Pino should be back on Thursday- family business.















*OOC:*


Is it me or is this really slow?







New maps

goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (May 24, 2011)

Mardred

Mardred quickly moves over to the secret chamber, squeezes past Korgan and bends to look at the coffer.

"Ere, le'me check it out."

Mardred sets to work, checking the coffer, and in particular the lock for traps...









*OOC:*


See Perception check below.







"Nah! Safe as 'ouses- let's drag it out and have a proper look."

Mardred drags the chest out of the chamber- nothing untoward happens, thank Moradin Mardred is an expert at this kind of thing.


----------



## Goonalan (May 24, 2011)

Mardred

Mardred cracks his knuckles and then sets to work on the lock.









*OOC:*


Here comes the Thievery check.







There's a satisfying click.

"Simple as that fellas"

Mardred kicks open the lid, within is a single wooden box, swathed in white silk. Mardred gingerly lifts the box out, "bugger, it's 'eavy!", and then begins to unwrap the silk. The silk is emblazoned with dwarven sigils warding against death and destruction, and ring a crude image depicting the destruction of a city (or perhaps of the world?) in a rain of fire. 









*OOC:*


The box is only 8 inches by 4 inches by 6 inches, but weighs getting on for 20lbs.







Mardred grins at Krogan, "dangerous", he chuckles.

And then opens the wooden box.

Inside the box are three small pouches, each marked with a stylized skull and weighing — amazingly — over 5 lbs each. 

Mardred lifts a pouch out and puts the box back down, he grins some more, and then opens the pouch-

Marder's face is illuminated by a golden glow.

The pouches contain what appear to be iron filings that sparkle with the light of a starry sky. However they're moving- the fillings are in constant motion, moving top to tail in seemingly random directions- millions of them at at once.

The effect is a little hypnotic, Mardred opens his hand for all to see.









*OOC:*


Imagine a bunch of sparkly iron fillings behaving like mexican jumping beans- constantly moving top-to-tail, in random directions over and under each other.







What's going on here?

Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/


----------



## hairychin (May 24, 2011)

*Len*

"Not sure I've seen the likes of that afore", Len steps back into the room to take a closer look, wracking his limited brain as to any memory of its like, "Don't look natural t' me".  <Arcana check>

"Any of yous got any bright ideas?"

"Get it, 'bright' ideas!"  Len chuckles at his own clever(!!) pun.









*OOC:*


On the pace of this - I'm sort of conscious that I need to leave time for others to post, without really knowing whether/when anyone will be.  Are we agreeing a strict one post per day.  If so I will feel free to post at this rate irrespective of others, but I don't want to seem to be over-posting.


----------



## Goonalan (May 25, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Not sure I've seen the likes of that afore", Len steps back into the room to take a closer look, wracking his limited brain as to any memory of its like, "Don't look natural t' me".  <Arcana check>
> 
> "Any of yous got any bright ideas?"
> 
> ...




Alas Len is not known for his magical and alchemical knowledge- he giggles slightly as the strange iron fillings continue to dance.









*OOC:*


Feel free to over-post I'm bored, I'll be honest I don't get this- I started out saying the ability to post every day, and yet... nope, I just don't get it.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim investigates the equipment of the dead dwarf as Mardred is messing around with the metal box.
Are the boots still intact enough to use?
Can one still discern the skin color of the elf ears?
Had he really no weapon with him?

After indulging his curiosity, he will try something else:
Will the door close again if the button is pushed again?

On his way back to the button, he nearly stumbles about the skeletons on the ground... has no one noticed them yet? (26 AI-AJ; 25 AL)

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim investigates the equipment of the dead dwarf as Mardred is messing around with the metal box.
> Are the boots still intact enough to use?
> ...












*OOC:*


Hurrah!







The Leather armour and clothing are beyond repair, and ancient.

The Thieves Tools are, except for the bag, all present and correct and seem to have suffered little, if at all, over the ages- certainly they are good enough to use.

The boots... but what's this a piece of paper falls out as Thorgrim slides of the Dwarf's right boot off, he puts the paper aside until he has finished his checks. The boots themselves are worn thin, and would tear easily if worn.

The dried Elf ears are a mixture of pinky-white (4), and grey (5). The grey was probably once a darker colour.

The Dwarf is unarmed, there's no weapon within the chamber, nor on the Dwarf's person.

Thorgrim moves to the statue with button, presses it again- nothing happens.

Then he remembers the paper, carefully unfolds it and reads the following- written in Davek (the Dwarven tongue)-

"At the gates of gilded blood,
one click sinister, then shun both extremes.
Keep to the centre, keep your life."









*OOC:*


More clues, but to what... 







Hmm... but what's this, Thorgrim inspects the partial remains of several Skeletons, part buried within the rubble- they look to be picked clean, perhaps the work of vermin- the bones snap and break easily- they're ancient. Perhaps caught in the towers collapse...









*OOC:*


Glad to have you back Walking Dad, I was beginning to despair.


----------



## Goonalan (May 25, 2011)

WHUMP

Suddenly the centre of the stony rubble pile rises up several inches, and then as suddenly collapses- rocks, dirt and debris tumble in to the crater.

And that's not all, a pair of Beetles scurry forth.

Each of the creatures is four-or-so feet long, and two-or-so feet hight, and covered in a shiny black carapice. Along the joins, between the armoured ridged plates that make up the creatures exoskeleton, are seering red to gold bulging bands.

Fire Beetles, and at close quarters, this could prove dangerous.









*OOC:*


As a free action you are allowed to make a Monster Knowledge check, normally I wont be telling you the names of the enemies you face- save at times like this when it's obvious to you what the creatures/monsters are. Fire Beetles are Natural Beasts- that means you can make a free Nature Check at any time and I will tell you what you know- obviously the higher the better on your rolls.

Other creatures require other Monster Knowledge checks, and so-
Abberation = Dungeoneering
Elemental = Arcana
Fey = Arcana
Immortal (Devils, Demons & Angels) = Religion
Natural = Nature
Shadow = Arcana
Undead = Religion

For the most part you will have to guess from my description as to which of the above a creature belongs- warning, you can find out some useful stuff from these checks, do not dismiss them lightly.







Back to the action-

The Beetles look for targets, prepare to sally forth or else warm you up a little.









*OOC:*


Roll Initiative, and make any Nature checks you wish.







Map to follow-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Glad to be here. Had some problems to connect to EN World during the day (it is currently 2 past midnight where I live).


----------



## Goonalan (May 25, 2011)

Mardred

Mardred quickly drops the pouch (safely), and readies himself for action, at the same taking a moment to see what he knows about Fire Bettles.









*OOC:*


Nature check 18- need 20 or higher for the good stuff.







Madred screams a warning to the others- "fire breathers, don't get too close together, beware!"


----------



## Ressurectah (May 25, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will leap into the action, attacking the nearest firebeatle. He will heed the warning from Mardred, but getting too close is the only way Krogan knows how to fight... 









*OOC:*


When we determine the initiative sequence, I will explain my actions.


----------



## Goonalan (May 25, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan will leap into the action, attacking the nearest firebeatle. He will heed the warning from Mardred, but getting too close is the only way Krogan knows how to fight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


No problems- Free Nature check if you want it?















*OOC:*


I'm going to Message the others and see where they are, I'll post the map again when I've got all of the Initiative rolls.















*OOC:*


Below is the combat style stats, just to show you the format, when it's full I'll post it again.







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/33

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1
Fire Beetle #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (May 25, 2011)

*Len*

Len moves in carefully, trying to remember anything that Dick Gloom, from the Fire Beatle Wranglers guild, had told him of them, but his mind kept bringing back the image of the bandaged Cog Robbins, and that was just a toilet that was to blame!


----------



## Goonalan (May 25, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Len moves in carefully, trying to remember anything that Dick Gloom, from the Fire Beatle Wranglers guild, had told him of them, but his mind kept bringing back the image of the bandaged Cog Robbins, and that was just a toilet that was to blame!




Alas Len remembers nothing specific about the creatures, not even how to spell 'Beetle'. Clearly the chunky Dwarf is somewhat addled.


----------



## hairychin (May 25, 2011)

Len

Spellung was never his strong point!!


----------



## Pinotage (May 25, 2011)

Kazzagin watched in curiousity as the others continued their work of searching the room. He, himself, watched the area carefully, looking for signs of danger, but at the same time it was good to see the six of them working together so efficiently. It gave him hope that perhaps he would return from this alive, or at least be able to become something of a legend like his father was assumed to be. Baggage, notwithstanding.

Shield and axe raised up to cover his body and face as the two massive beetles ripped themselves out of the ground, right near where he was standing. He heard Madred's almost strangled cry, thankful for some hint of what they were facing. At least, but the look of things they were spread out, but that meant he couldn't help his allies as much as he wanted. Shifting shield and battleaxe into position he prepared to take the battle to the two beetles. This would not be the end of any of them.[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 26, 2011)

Cinara









*OOC:*


I've messaged Larry again, I'm certain he said he would only be off Tuesday and Wednesday, although... Regardless, here's Cinara's Initiative roll.







Cinara quickly looks left and right, she's been daydreaming again about those experimental 'GBH Beard Straighteners' she saw in Rancid Al's knapsack, "Blonde's come first..." she yells and then readies herself for the fight.


----------



## Goonalan (May 26, 2011)

And so the six intrepid Dwarves unleash their implements (of death and destruction) and set aboout the Fire Beetles, knowing full-well should they fail to take them down then one or two of there number could soon resemble charcoal briquettes.









*OOC:*


Combat begins see tab below, remember-

Move
Minor
Standard
Free

And make sure you indicate which square you are moving too, plenty of explanation if needed please.

First group to attack are-
20 Thorgrim*
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara

I'll try to keep to the Initiative order but if you don't post within 24 hours then I'll skip you and move down the line to someone who has posted their actions. Having said that remember other people are going to move about, I know- it's difficult to get right, do the best you can- if your action is nullified by someone with a higher Initiative's action then I'll either try to reinterpret your actions some how, or else ask you to post again (within 24 hours).

Note the second group to attack will be my Fire Beetles, and the third group will be Len, and all of the first group again.

Message me in the OOC forum if you need greater clarity or wish simply to ask questions.








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim*
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/33

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1
Fire Beetle #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

[/sblock]

Map

goonalan


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim curses that he hasn't the time to properly draw both weapons. Holding one waraxe with both hands, he takes a swing at the nearest fire beetle. It is a devastating blow that fully draws of his weapon training and great strength.

[sblock=OOC]

I assume we start with weapons sheathed?

minor: draw waraxe
move: move up-left, up-right to 24 AK (should give no OAs)
standard: Marauder Rush vs Fire beetle 1 (targets AC)

sorry, damage should be 21. I forgot the bonus for wealding a versatile weapon two-handed.

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim curses that he hasn't the time to properly draw both weapons. Holding one waraxe with both hands, he takes a swing at the nearest fire beetle. It is a devastating blow that fully draws of his weapon training and great strength.
> 
> ...




The waraxe punches straight through the Beetles carapice and keeps on going, through the large insects abdomen, wrecking one side of the creature completely. A fizzing yellowy-gold gunk drips and seethes from the wound, the Beetle lurches and chirrups wildly... makes strange choking hiccuping sounds, more of the gunk foams and froths around its mandibles, drips onto the floor.

The Beetle suddenly plants its legs and draws back its head, it's mandibles spread wide, mouth parts out the way it's great maw opens as if it is about to yawn... or else spit flame.









*OOC:*


Bring it on, and what a first hit.







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin*
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/33

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 21 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Fire Beetle #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1 Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

[/sblock]

New Map

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/?g2_page=2


----------



## Pinotage (May 26, 2011)

Kazzagin didn't hesistate too long. No sooner had his fellow dwarf land a stunning strike against the other beast, did Kazzagin's challenging roar draw the attention of its partner. With shield held high he leapt towards the edge of the pit, jumping over boulders to clear the space quickly. His mighty battleaxe sang through the air, blazing the white light of Pelor. "Urguh!" he grunted as the axe bit into carapace, splashing ichor on the cold stones beneath his feet. "Pelor's might be with me," he growled as he bashed the monster's head away with his shield.









*OOC:*


Minor - Divine Challenge on Fire Beetle #2 (Marked)
Move - To AH24
Standard - Holy Strike 21 vs. AC - Damage 10 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 27, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin didn't hesistate too long. No sooner had his fellow dwarf land a stunning strike against the other beast, did Kazzagin's challenging roar draw the attention of its partner. With shield held high he leapt towards the edge of the pit, jumping over boulders to clear the space quickly. His mighty battleaxe sang through the air, blazing the white light of Pelor. "Urguh!" he grunted as the axe bit into carapace, splashing ichor on the cold stones beneath his feet. "Pelor's might be with me," he growled as he bashed the monster's head away with his shield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The second Fire Beetle edges backwards slightly, legs kicking the air momentarily- it has no where to go only retreat in to the hole behind it. It holds firm as Kazzagin wrenches his Battleaxe free, more of yellowy goop drips from the wound- the creature makes a series of low-pitched clicks and whirs...









*OOC:*


Krogan is up next.








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan*
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/33

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 21 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 10 Hit Points. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1 Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2 Hit 10 damage.

[/sblock]

New Map

goonalan


----------



## Ressurectah (May 27, 2011)

*Krogan*

Ok, so Krogan will draw his axe as a minor action, then charge with all of his might and perform a devastating overhead attack (hopefully . Moving to AH26 in a straight line (10feet is enough for a charge, right?)
' GAAAAAARRRRRGGHHHH '









*OOC:*


That is a battle cry for now, I will work on that ;-)


----------



## Goonalan (May 27, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Ok, so Krogan will draw his axe as a minor action, then charge with all of his might and perform a devastating overhead attack (hopefully . Moving to AH26 in a straight line (10feet is enough for a charge, right?)
> ' GAAAAAARRRRRGGHHHH '
> 
> 
> ...




The Fire Beetles are bruised, broken and battered, their tough shells smashed and cracked in places, both are bloodied, and bleeding yellowy gunk... 









*OOC:*


Mardred is up next, then Cinara- I've heard from Ripjames (Mardred); I think he should be in play this evening. As for Larryfinnjr (Cinara), then no reply so far... If I hear nothing by midday tomorrow then I'll play them this turn.








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred*
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/33

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 21 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1 Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2 Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2 Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

[/sblock]

New Maps

goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Marderd









*OOC:*


No sign of ripjames so here goes-







Mardred spins a dagger out and takes a step backwards, cocks his arm- takes aim, and lets it rip, the dagger hurtles towards the second Fire Beetle.

"Come on lads!" Mardred shouts, and looks for somewhere to hide.









*OOC:*


Minor: Draw Dagger.
Move: Ambush Trick to AI-30 gain Combat Advantage against Fire Beetles.
Standard: Ranged Basic Attack with Combat Advantage vs FB#2.
Free: Sneak Attack if hit with the above.







Mardred's daggers spins way wide, actually sticking in to Korgan's armour briefly- no damage. Mardred cringes and mouths 'sorry' as Krogan looks round at him, a little perturbed.



[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara*
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/33

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 21 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1 Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2 Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2 Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2 '1' Miss. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Cinara









*OOC:*


Again, no sign of Larryfinnjr, so here goes, actually I was waiting for Cinara to make her move- you'll see below.







Cinara draws he Warhammer, and hefts her shield. Then moves forward trying to look as menacing as possible...









*OOC:*


Interrupt- this was what I was waiting for.







Suddenly the collapsed stone portal groans and... splits, clearly it has seen better times- Cinara's foot shoots through the gap and is caught in the jagged ravine.









*OOC:*


Make an Athletics check to continue Move or else leg is caught and movement ends.







That's not enough, Cinara's leg is caught as the stone moves slightly and clamps tight to her lower limb.

"I'm stuck", Cinara yelps and is forced to try again to prise herself free, this time bringing her warhammer to bare as a lever to attempt to widen the gap.









*OOC:*


Making a Dungeoneering check this time to free her trapped limb- this in place of her Standard Action.







She's free, and stumbles a little forward.









*OOC:*


Minor: Draw Warhammer.
Move to AH23 INTERRUPTED- Athletics check to avoid trapping leg- FAIL.
Standard: Dungeoneering check to use warhammer to lever out leg- SUCCESS.
Free: Shift to AG23.  








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1*
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/33

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 21 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck- Fail. Dungeoneering check with Warhammer to lever out leg- SUCCESS, and shift to AG23.



[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=3


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Fire Beetle #1

The creature's huge maw fills with yellowy gunk- which is swiftly sucked in, and then as swiftly spat out- some chemical reaction takes place and Thorgrim is engulfed in a Fire Spray.









*OOC:*


Standard: Fire Spray vs Thorgrim.
Hit for 7 Fire damage.







Thorgrim is engulfed in flame, burnt and singed.

The Beetle holds position and clicks and whirrs some more.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2*
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/34
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 21 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Fire Beetle #2

The second Fire Beetle gulps once, twice- hiccups and chews, it's gorge fills with yellow gunk- it repeats the trick of its compatriot, flames lick out and wash over Kazzagin & Krogan.









*OOC:*


Standard: Fire Spray vs Kazzagin & Krogan.
Krogan Hit for 9 Fire damage.







Krogan is left burnt and scalded- caught within the flame, Kazzagin ducks behind his shield and avoids all hurt.

The Beetle holds steady...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/25
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 21 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.


[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=3

Note the flames are gone in a second, I just put them on to show you where they were.









*OOC:*


Len- you're on.


----------



## hairychin (May 28, 2011)

*Len*

Len loosens his swinging arm and moves into one of the fire beetles, and they better beware as this time he knows how to spell.









*OOC:*


Beetle no.1, Len moves to AL26







Len leads with his shield for a shield bash.









*OOC:*


Encounter power: Shield Bash, hopefully to push target and leave it prone


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Len loosens his swinging arm and moves into one of the fire beetles, and they better beware as this time he knows how to spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Len's Shield slams into the Fire Beetle, and crushes completely the creatures head, destroying it in an instant and sending its ruined body skittering away down the rubble slope.

But what's this- Mardred screams at Kazzagin, just in time a Stirge flutters down in to the chamber, having made its way from the cliffs above. 

Mardred's warning is just enough of a warning.

But alas, the second Stirge arrives somehow below the radar, unspotted, it flutters frantically towards Krogan, unseen.









*OOC:*


Kev, try to remember to include your character sheet in your post.















*OOC:*


Thorgrim hold off your attack for the moment- Stirges.








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1*
24 Stirge #2
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/25
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #1
Stirge #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

[/sblock]

Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Stirge #1









*OOC:*


No need for checks to identify this creature, as I said previously some monsters are known to you- that said more details can be garnered by taking a Free Action to identify any extra details with a Knowledge Monster Check, again Nature.







The creature flutters down and launches it's attack at Kazzagin, attempting to land on him and dart it's proboscis in to the juicy Dwarf.









*OOC:*


Move: Fly to AG24
Standard: Bite Kazzagin- Miss.







Alas the creature is swatted away and has to content itself with hovering before Kazzagin, trying to find a way through the Dwarf's defences.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
24 Stirge #2*
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #1
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/25
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #1
Stirge #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.


[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Stirge #2

The second Stirge descends the cliff unseen, and flutters down to attack a totally unprepared Krogan.









*OOC:*


Move: Fly to AG27.
Standard: Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage, and Grabbed (DC 12 Escape) and Ongoing 5 damage- Blood Drain.







The Stirge latches on and grips tight- it's proboscis darting in to Korgan's neck, it begins to drink deep Dwarf blood.









*OOC:*


Korgan is Grabbed, and therefore Immobilised- DC12 to Escape, and at the start of his turn takes 5 damage (Save ends).








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
24 Stirge #2
20 Thorgrim*
19 Kazzagin
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
8 Fire Beetle #2
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/20 Grabbed (DC12 Escape) Ongoing 5 damage.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 19 Hit Points- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #1
Stirge #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.


[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Thorgrim you're on...







New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=3


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Groaning about his burning skin, Thorgrim moves to the second beetle, drawing his second waraxe on the way.
His two swings are nearly to fast to follow...

[sblock=OOC]

minor: draw waraxe
move: move to 24 AJ (should give no OAs)
standard: Twin Strike vs Fire beetle 2 (targets AC)
att includes CA for flanking

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 26 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Groaning about his burning skin, Thorgrim moves to the second beetle, drawing his second waraxe on the way.
> His two swings are nearly to fast to follow...
> ...




The first waraxe plunges down and through the beetles carapace, spraying the Dwarf Ranger with gunk, the Beetle lets out a high pitched screech, attempts to reverse, and is caught by the second waraxe blow.

The creatures legs go from it and slithers backwards, back down the hole from which it emerged- quite dead.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
24 Stirge #2
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin*
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/20 Grabbed (DC12 Escape) Ongoing 5 damage.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1
Stirge #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin-


[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Kazzagin- you're on...







Here's the map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=3


----------



## Pinotage (May 28, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The stirge came out of nowhere, flying down from the ceiling while Kazzagin was using his enormous shield to block the blast of fire from the beetle. He shifted his attention for only a moment to assess the situation around him, but Thorgrim's twin waraxes made up his mind for him. "Foul beast," he growled as he turned to face the strige behind him. "You be strong, Krogan," he called as he took the battle towards the strige in front of him. He hoped his encouraging cry would assist Krogran in escaping his predicament. Empowered by Pelor's holy light, he swung his axe at the stirge, cutting neatly into the creature's body. "Krogran, you be escaping. You be doing it now!" He bellowed almost too loudly for his own liking, the heat of the battle on him.









*OOC:*


Minor - Divine Challenge on Stirge #1 (Marked)
Minor - Divine Mettle on Krogran (+2 Save)
Move - None
Standard - Holy Strike 23 vs. AC Stirge #1 - Damage 10 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The stirge came out of nowhere, flying down from the ceiling while Kazzagin was using his enormous shield to block the blast of fire from the beetle. He shifted his attention for only a moment to assess the situation around him, but Thorgrim's twin waraxes made up his mind for him. "Foul beast," he growled as he turned to face the strige behind him. "You be strong, Krogan," he called as he took the battle towards the strige in front of him. He hoped his encouraging cry would assist Krogran in escaping his predicament. Empowered by Pelor's holy light, he swung his axe at the stirge, cutting neatly into the creature's body. "Krogran, you be escaping. You be doing it now!" He bellowed almost too loudly for his own liking, the heat of the battle on him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazzagin's axe swings hard and connects with the Stirge, tracing a line of hurt along the weird insectoid flyer, the Stirge is buffeted badly but is still in the fight. It hovers before Kazzagin still- looking for an opening.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
24 Stirge #2
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion*
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/20 Grabbed (DC12 Escape), Ongoing 5 damage, +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- 


[/sblock]

Unseen by the adventurers, creeping out from beneath the fallen stone portal, now split, comes a silvery-blue scorpion, a full six feet long from the tips of its pincers to the end of its wicked-looking barbed tail.









*OOC:*


Hold Krogan, the Scorpion is in play.







New Map- 

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## Goonalan (May 28, 2011)

Scorpion

Undetected by Cinara, and unspotted by the other Dwarfs, the Scorpion low to the ground siddles forward and attempts to lock it's pincers around Cinara.









*OOC:*


Move to AF21 from beneath stone portal.
Standard: Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- Woo-hoo, a natural 20.
Cinara takes 8 damage and is Grabbed by the Scorpion, and takes 5 Lightning damage at the start of your turn until you escape the Grab.







The scorpion grips tight, it's clawed pincers digging in to Cinara's lower limbs, the terrified Dwarf looks back to see the new enemy and notices a burst of electricity crackle around the strange scorpions mandibles and mouth parts...

The creature's great stinger arches over its back, looking for an opportunity.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
24 Stirge #2
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan*
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/21 Grabbed (DC14 Escape), Ongoing 5 Lightning.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. Grabbed (DC12 Escape), Ongoing 5 damage, +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2
Scorpion

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. 


[/sblock]










*OOC:*


Krogan you're up next- You take 5 damage at the start of your turn- already applied- which makes you on 15 HP and Bloodied. You are Grabbed (DC12) by Stirge #2- Athletics or Acrobatics to escape (as a Move Action), you can't make a Save to end the damage as it only ends when you escape the grab.







The new map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=3


----------



## Ressurectah (May 29, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will rip the stirge of its back (athletics check to brake free), toss it on the ground and slice it open...

Lets open it up and see what is there...


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan will rip the stirge of its back (athletics check to brake free), toss it on the ground and slice it open...
> 
> Lets open it up and see what is there...




The Stirge is indeed grabbed and yanked free, it flutters and recovers quickly- alas not quickly enough as Krogan's slices with his greataxe- bloodying the creature in and instant. One of the Strige's wings is part-severed, if flutters frantically and produces a series of high pitched 'eeeping' sounds.

It's not happy, and perhaps not long for this world.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
24 Stirge #2
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan
9 Mardred*
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/21 Grabbed (DC14 Escape), Ongoing 5 Lightning.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2  Damage 14 Hit Points- Bloodied.
Scorpion

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- 

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I'll wait until tomorrow some time for ripjames to see if he can post... I've had a message from larryfinnjr- very apologetic, family crisis which is going to last a little longer- I will continue to bot Cinara until he's back.







New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King









*OOC:*


Mardred is next up...
My but we're moving quickly now.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


No ripjames still, so here goes...







Mardred

Mardred shuffles forwards, grabbing another dagger out as he goes... takes aim- real good this time, no repeat of his previous failure, and launches the blade at the Stirge still bothering Krogan.









*OOC:*


Move: Ambush Trick for Combat Advantage over Stirge #2 to AG30.
Minor: Draw dagger.
Free: Backstab for +3 To Hit and extra 1d6 damage.
Standard: Basic Ranged Attack with Dagger on Stirge #2.
With Sneak Attack damage if Hit- can I use Backstab & Sneak Attack in the same round? Never played an Essentials Rogue.







The dagger strikes home, and with terrible effect, the Stirge plummets and hits the dirt, Mardred pointedly winks at Krogan-

"Go get 'em Krogan..." Mardred yells, and points in the general direction of the other Stirge and the Scorpion.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara*
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/21 Grabbed (DC14 Escape), Ongoing 5 Lightning.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab FB#2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- 


[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Maps coming next time, after Cinara.


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Cinara

A sudden bolt of electric blue surges from the Scorpion's mouth parts and strikes Cinara, her elemental heritage deflects some of the hurt.









*OOC:*


5 Lightning damage- she resists 2 points of damage but is reduced to 18 HP.







"Watch the hair..." Cinara yells as the Scorpion's stinger wavers and then lurches towards her.

First up Cinara attempts to rip herself free of the creatures hold- that's it, she somehow manages to wrench herself free, a smile flickers across her face but is swiftly wiped away- the Scorpion's stinger lashes out at Cinara.









*OOC:*


Immediate Reaction- Reactive Sting.







Cinara is stung!









*OOC:*


Taking 6 more damage leaving her on 12 HP and Bloodied, and Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage- thinks are looking desperate for her.







Cinara hefts her warhammer, she's not done, she can take the beast- and with the power of the earth coursing through her feet and up to her arms she strikes...

Smashing in to the beast, and sending it scuttling backwards.









*OOC:*


Also next To Hit vs Scorpion at +1.







Cinara breaths deeply and lets the spirits of elements flow through her, healing her body and spirit. She is no longer bloodied.









*OOC:*


Cinara now on 22HP but is still Immobilised and next turn will take ongoing Poison damage.







"Guys, a little help here- please..."









*OOC:*


Move: Acrobatics Check to escape Grab.
Standard: Warhammer Earth's Endurance vs Scorpion.
Minor: Healing Word Self
Saving Throw vs Immobilised & Poison







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/22 Immobilised, Ongoing 5 Poison.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion Damage 9 Hit Points.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab FB#2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- Escape Grab- Success. Scorpion Reactive Sting Cinara- Hit 6 damage & Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Earth's Endurance Scorpion- Hit 9 damage and Pushed 1 back, next attack on Scorpion +1 To Hit. Healing Word +3 HP Self. Save vs Immobilised & Ongoing Poison- Fail.

Len-  

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=3









*OOC:*


That was busy, Len you're up.


----------



## hairychin (May 29, 2011)

*Len*

Hearing Cinara's shout for help, Len abandons all his complex, well thought out, and general absolutely genius tactics, and instead charges straight at the nasty scorpion.









*OOC:*


Charge straight across to AF21 with a Melee Basic at the end, marking the scorpion.







[sblock=LDA]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage, and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage, and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage, and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment:[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Hearing Cinara's shout for help, Len abandons all his complex, well thought out, and general absolutely genius tactics, and instead charges straight at the nasty scorpion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CRUNCH!

Len's battleaxe does a little surgery on the scorpion, Len has to lean hard on the beast to lever his axe free. The creature's hard exterior shell is split open wide- it staggers, bloodied- perhaps looking for reverse gear.



[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1*
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/22 Immobilised, Ongoing 5 Poison.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion Damage 23 Hit Points- Bloodied. Marked (Len)

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab Stirge #2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- Escape Grab- Success. Scorpion Reactive Sting Cinara- Hit 6 damage & Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Earth's Endurance Scorpion- Hit 9 damage and Pushed 1 back, next attack on Scorpion +1 To Hit. Healing Word +3 HP Self. Save vs Immobilised & Ongoing Poison- Fail.

Len-  Move. Charge (with +1 To Hit) Scorpion- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied & Marked.

Turn #3

Stirge #1-


[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Stirge #1

Is still looking for the sweet taste of Dwarf blood- and of limited intelligence, certainly not put off by its partner's demise- it swoops in to alight, and bite at Kazzagin some more.

Alas Kazzagin is too heavily protected the Stirge is buffeted back.

The creature flutters up in to the air, it's still within reach, but only just- another move will take it away from you.









*OOC:*


Standard: Bite Kazzagin- Miss.
Move: Shift up 1 square.








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
20 Thorgrim*
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/22 Immobilised, Ongoing 5 Poison.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion Damage 23 Hit Points- Bloodied. Marked (Len)

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab Stirge #2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- Escape Grab- Success. Scorpion Reactive Sting Cinara- Hit 6 damage & Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Earth's Endurance Scorpion- Hit 9 damage and Pushed 1 back, next attack on Scorpion +1 To Hit. Healing Word +3 HP Self. Save vs Immobilised & Ongoing Poison- Fail.

Len-  Move. Charge (with +1 To Hit) Scorpion- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied & Marked.

Turn #3

Stirge #1- Bite Kazzagin- Miss. Shift up 1 square.

Thorgrim- 


[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=4









*OOC:*


Thorgrim you're up...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim moves moves forward, focusing his attention on the vulnerable parts of the stirge, then, catapulted up by wiry muscles he makes a cross-swing with both axes on it in midair.

[sblock=OOC]

minor: Hunter Quarry on Stirge 1
move: move to 23 AH -> Highjump (should give no OAs)
standard: Twin Strike vs Stirge 1 (targets AC)

I don't think that was successful 

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 26 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim moves moves forward, focusing his attention on the vulnerable parts of the stirge, then, catapulted up by wiry muscles he makes a cross-swing with both axes on it in midair.
> 
> ...




Thorgrim comes to earth with a bump, alas his waraxes were both short of their target.

It's down to Kazzagin...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin*
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/22 Immobilised, Ongoing 5 Poison.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points & Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion Damage 23 Hit Points- Bloodied. Marked (Len)

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck- Fail. Use Warhammer & Dungeoneering check to lever foot out- Success. Free Shift.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab Stirge #2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- Escape Grab- Success. Scorpion Reactive Sting Cinara- Hit 6 damage & Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Earth's Endurance Scorpion- Hit 9 damage and Pushed 1 back, next attack on Scorpion +1 To Hit. Healing Word +3 HP Self. Save vs Immobilised & Ongoing Poison- Fail.

Len-  Move. Charge (with +1 To Hit) Scorpion- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied & Marked.

Turn #3

Stirge #1- Bite Kazzagin- Miss. Shift up 1 square.

Thorgrim- Move AH23. Twin Strike Stirge #1- Miss & Miss.

Kazzagin- 


[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## Pinotage (May 30, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

If there was one thing Kazzagin wasn't good at, then it was jumping in plate armor. He didn't even consider trying to mimic Thorgrim's feet, instead growling, mostly to Mardred, "Take care of that thing..." He then turned his attention briefly to Cinara to see that she was still healty, before turning his attention to the beleaguered scorpion. The thought did cross his mind that lightning and armor didn't mix, but hopefully this would finish soon. Using his shield as protection from pincers and sting, he struck out with his battleaxe, striking hard into the creature's carapace.









*OOC:*


Minor - Divine Challenge on Scorpion (Marked)
Move - To AE21
Standard - Holy Strike 16 vs. AC Scorpion - Damage 7 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 30, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> If there was one thing Kazzagin wasn't good at, then it was jumping in plate armor. He didn't even consider trying to mimic Thorgrim's feet, instead growling, mostly to Mardred, "Take care of that thing..." He then turned his attention briefly to Cinara to see that she was still healty, before turning his attention to the beleaguered scorpion. The thought did cross his mind that lightning and armor didn't mix, but hopefully this would finish soon. Using his shield as protection from pincers and sting, he struck out with his battleaxe, striking hard into the creature's carapace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alas Kazzagin's blow is mistimed, but just by a fraction of a second, the Scorpion rears back and his battleaxe misses the beast.









*OOC:*


May as well include the Scorpion's turn here-







Scorpion

The creature is bruised, battered and almost broken- it turns tail and scuttles off, at speed.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin*
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan*
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/22 Immobilised, Ongoing 5 Poison.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points.
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion Damage 23 Hit Points- Bloodied. Marked (Kazzagin)

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck- Fail. Use Warhammer & Dungeoneering check to lever foot out- Success. Free Shift.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab Stirge #2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- Escape Grab- Success. Scorpion Reactive Sting Cinara- Hit 6 damage & Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Earth's Endurance Scorpion- Hit 9 damage and Pushed 1 back, next attack on Scorpion +1 To Hit. Healing Word +3 HP Self. Save vs Immobilised & Ongoing Poison- Fail.

Len-  Move. Charge (with +1 To Hit) Scorpion- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied & Marked.

Turn #3

Stirge #1- Bite Kazzagin- Miss. Shift up 1 square.

Thorgrim- Move AH23. Twin Strike Stirge #1- Miss & Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Scorpion. Move AE21. Holy Strike Scorpion- Miss.

Scorpion- Move away. AoO Kazzagin & Len.




[/sblock]









*OOC:*


AoO for Kazzagin and Len please, with Combat Advantage for both- the creature is running.

If the Scorpion is still alive it will move a further 11 squares.

Then its Krogan up.







New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## Pinotage (May 30, 2011)

The carapace is like stone and Kazzagin's axe slams into it without cutting through it. The jolt sends waves of shock through his arm, but it appears the scorpion suffers from more. It chitters and turns and Kazzagin, trained and prepared for situations like this, takes one step forward, smashes a pincer out of the way with his shield, and coming under the swinging tail, slams his battleaxe neatly into where the creature's nerve-center would be. The axe bites and cuts, cleaving to the carapace and sending the creature twitching for a second or two before it lay still on the ground. He turns to see the last stirge and the mad eyes of Krogan. The battle was won.









*OOC:*


OA 18 vs. Running Scorpion. Damage 14 hp.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 30, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Quick post now - will fix later with more detail.




Too slow- the scorpion is dead, crushed by Kazzagin as it attempts to flee... cue Kazzagin's speech.

Which just leaves one Stirge left, fluttering high overhead, more than likely it's about to get as far away as it can from you guys, besides it'll be back to take advantage of the bodies of the recently fallen.









*OOC:*


Krogan you're up, you need to jump to hit the Stirge...









[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan*
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/22 Immobilised, Ongoing 5 Poison.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/15 Bloodied. +2 on Saves.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 10 Hit Points.
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck- Fail. Use Warhammer & Dungeoneering check to lever foot out- Success. Free Shift.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab Stirge #2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- Escape Grab- Success. Scorpion Reactive Sting Cinara- Hit 6 damage & Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Earth's Endurance Scorpion- Hit 9 damage and Pushed 1 back, next attack on Scorpion +1 To Hit. Healing Word +3 HP Self. Save vs Immobilised & Ongoing Poison- Fail.

Len-  Move. Charge (with +1 To Hit) Scorpion- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied & Marked.

Turn #3

Stirge #1- Bite Kazzagin- Miss. Shift up 1 square.

Thorgrim- Move AH23. Twin Strike Stirge #1- Miss & Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Scorpion. Move AE21. Holy Strike Scorpion- Miss.

Scorpion- Move (Run) away. AoO Kazzagin with Combat Advantage Scorpion- Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

Krogan-

[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King









*OOC:*


And we're winding down- start to think about what comes next, certainly there's a large hole in the chamber now- from which the Fire Beetles emerged, and funnily enough there's an opening beneath the fallen portal- discovered by Cinara- from which the Scorpion emerged.


----------



## Ressurectah (May 30, 2011)

*Krogan*

Pissed that his kill was stolen by his team member (not really, but let`s say I am..), Krogan zeroes in the remaining stirge. The sound of his wings starts to annoy him more than those damn statues, but this he can manage.. with this sound he can do something about it. He remembered the game his father played with him when he was a kid... he would jump as high as he can, while his father would keep something delicious attached on a peace of stick, laughing his ass off while Krogan tried to grab it. Actually, he was furious at his father right now, and he decided that this Stirge will be a suitable target for payback!
With the running start, Krogan stretches his arms, positions his axe in upward motion and with the precision of a cat, takes down the wretched Stirge...








*OOC:*


 I got critical.. Is that (2d12+6)30+ 1d12 dmg?.


----------



## Goonalan (May 30, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Pissed that his kill was stolen by his team member (not really, but let`s say I am..), Krogan zeroes in the remaining stirge. The sound of his wings starts to annoy him more than those damn statues, but this he can manage.. with this sound he can do something about it. He remembered the game his father played with him when he was a kid... he would jump as high as he can, while his father would keep something delicious attached on a peace of stick, laughing his ass off while Krogan tried to grab it. Actually, he was furious at his father right now, and he decided that this Stirge will be a suitable target for payback!
> With the running start, Krogan stretches his arms, positions his axe in upward motion and with the precision of a cat, takes down the wretched Stirge...
> 
> 
> ...




CRUNCH!

And that's the end of that, the final Stirge departs in several directions at once, Krogan grins.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Once Mighty Tower

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Stirge #1
20 Thorgrim
19 Kazzagin
18 Scorpion
10 Krogan
9 Mardred
8 Cinara
7 Len

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/17.
Kazzagin 31/31
Krogan 34/10 Bloodied.
Len 29/29
Mardred 25/25
Thorgrim 33/26

Monsters

Fire Beetle #1 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Fire Beetle #2 Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #1 Damage 41 Hit Points- DEAD.
Stirge #2 Damage 31 Hit Points- DEAD.
Scorpion Damage 37 Hit Points- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Thorgrim- Draw Waraxe. Move to AK24. Marauder's Rush FB#1- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge FB#2. Move to AH24. Holy Strike FB#2- Hit 10 damage.

Krogan- Draw Greataxe. Charge- Howling Strike FB#2- Hit 9 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AI30. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage FB#2- '1' Miss. 

Cinara- Draw Warhammer. Move to AH23- INTERRUPTED as stone door collapses, Athletics Check or stuck- Fail. Use Warhammer & Dungeoneering check to lever foot out- Success. Free Shift.

Fire Beetle #1- Fire Spray Thorgrim- Hit 7 Fire damage.

Fire Beetle #2- Fire Spray Kazzagin & Krogan- Hit Krogan only for 9 Fire damage.

Len- Move to AL26. Shield Bash FB#1- Hit 16 damage & DEAD.

Turn #2

Stirge #1- Move (Fly) to AG24. Bite Kazzagin- Miss.

Stirge #2- Move (Fly) to AG27. Bite with Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & Grabbed (DC 12 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5 HP damage- Blood Drain.

Thorgrim- Move AJ24. Twin Strike with Combat Advantage FB#2- Hit & Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Kazzagin- Divine Challenge Stirge #1. Divine Mettle Krogan. Holy Strike Stirge #1- Hit 10 damage.

Scorpion- Move AF21. Claws with Combat Advantage Cinara- '20' Hit 8 damage and Grabbed (DC 14 to Escape) and taking Ongoing 5HP Lightning damage.

Krogan- 5HP Blood Drain & Grabbed. Athletics Check to break Grab- Success. Howling Strike Stirge #2- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Mardred- Draw Dagger. Move Ambush Trick to AG29. Ranged Basic Dagger with Combat Advantage & Backstab Stirge #2- 17 damage with Sneak Attack- DEAD.

Cinara- Escape Grab- Success. Scorpion Reactive Sting Cinara- Hit 6 damage & Immobilised & Ongoing 5 Poison damage. Earth's Endurance Scorpion- Hit 9 damage and Pushed 1 back, next attack on Scorpion +1 To Hit. Healing Word +3 HP Self. Save vs Immobilised & Ongoing Poison- Fail.

Len-  Move. Charge (with +1 To Hit) Scorpion- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied & Marked.

Turn #3

Stirge #1- Bite Kazzagin- Miss. Shift up 1 square.

Thorgrim- Move AH23. Twin Strike Stirge #1- Miss & Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Scorpion. Move AE21. Holy Strike Scorpion- Miss.

Scorpion- Move (Run) away. AoO Kazzagin with Combat Advantage Scorpion- Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Move AH25. Desperate Fury Stirge #1- Miss (Re-roll take 5 HP damage) & '20' Crit- 31 damage- DEAD.

ENCOUNTER COMPLETE.

[/sblock]

And the chamber returns to silence, well.. not quite silence, still the muffled sounds of three of the statues, and the one statue which chants (un-muffled).

Cinara is quickly about her business- "we should take a moment here, I need to recover my spirit, and Krogan looks like he needs a little bit of TLC." Cinara grins.









*OOC:*


Over the next 10 minutes Cinara will use three Healing Words as directed below, please adjust your character sheets for all those using surges.







Mardred wanders over to the hole from which the Beetles emerged, and then eyes the other Dwarves, 'anyone fancy taking a look?' He enquires.

Cinara meanwhile heads back over to the fallen stone portal, "someone give me a hand over here to shift this..." It's going to take quite an effort to move the stone portal but Cinara is certain she wishes to take a look- please help her out, and add any skill checks you are using.

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King









*OOC:*


83 XP each


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim takes a moment to get his breath normal again as he puts his axes away. His skin still itches, but it seems the burns were less severe than they appeared in the first moment.

"'Take a look?' You mean 'jump down that unstable hole'? Sorry lad, but I'm goin' to help the lass."
Thorgrim says as he moves toward the stone portal and tries his best...

... which isn't much. He must have chosen a very bad point for leverage.

[sblock=OOC]

will use a healing surge during short rest

Hadn't I rolled a 1 last round, too? 

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 9
Milestones: 0.5

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (May 30, 2011)

*Len*

Len wipes the gore from his axe and shield, his Pa always told him to put his toys away clean. Whilst sat watching others recuperate, he hears Cibara talking about lift ing something, and remembers 'I'm good at that'. So goes over to lend a hand or two.










*OOC:*


Look at those biceps







*OOC:*


----------



## Pinotage (May 30, 2011)

No sooner had the last stirge fallen that Kazzagin takes a step or two forward to check on Cinara's health. It appears that the dwarf's injuries are not that severe and enough for her to continue. He looks to Mardred when the question comes. "The be good. If the beetles be taking down others before us, there be clues in the bodies that may be down that hole. I think we be looking. You be going." He pointed the stained battleaxe at Mardred before strapping it away and removing his heavy shield.

"I be having rope," he continued, "We can be lowering you down, so that we can be pulling you up again, be it needed." He removed a rope from his heavy pack and then stood near the edge of the hole. "I hope it be not too deep, or be unstable," he remarked before handing Mardred the one end of the rope. "Be safe, squire," he said.









*OOC:*


Strength Check to assist Madred down the hole.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 83)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim takes a moment to get his breath normal again as he puts his axes away. His skin still itches, but it seems the burns were less severe than they appeared in the first moment.
> 
> ...






hairychin said:


> Len wipes the gore from his axe and shield, his Pa always told him to put his toys away clean. Whilst sat watching others recuperate, he hears Cibara talking about lift ing something, and remembers 'I'm good at that'. So goes over to lend a hand or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*




Thorgrim seems to have worked out the point of leverage, where best to grip the thing... only, well. Thorgrim puffs out his cheeks and... oh something just went, suddenly dizzy- need to sit down now.

Thorgrim sits down quickly arrayed before him a vast vista of stars- no, not a meditative effect, but tiny twinkling bursting, popping molecules of pain. Thorgrim surreptitiously feels around his groin area, it seems his hernia is back- and beginning to exert its power once again.









*OOC:*


Never remind the DM you've rolled two '1's in a row with physical checks- there's bound to be some fallout. Thorgrim will be walking funny for the next thirty minutes in game.







Meanwhile Len stomps over, spits on his hands and lifts first one-half, and then the other half of the stone portal out of the way- he barely breaks a sweat.

Beneath the stone portal is a low hollow, a nest of sorts- the scorpions lair- within which, for all to see are two items-

A heavy leather sack, split in places, from which coins tumble- gold and silver, a little while later you get to count them- 235 silver pieces, 15 gold pieces and 1 platinum piece (the platinum piece a Tannheim coin- adding to its value).

The second item is a battleaxe, scratch that a beautiful battleaxe- the edge of the blade seeming dipped in a stylised bluish flame- Dwarven runes run the course of its intricately carved haft, they read 'Aim True'.

So beautiful is the axe that it fair takes Len's breath away...


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> No sooner had the last stirge fallen that Kazzagin takes a step or two forward to check on Cinara's health. It appears that the dwarf's injuries are not that severe and enough for her to continue. He looks to Mardred when the question comes. "The be good. If the beetles be taking down others before us, there be clues in the bodies that may be down that hole. I think we be looking. You be going." He pointed the stained battleaxe at Mardred before strapping it away and removing his heavy shield.
> 
> "I be having rope," he continued, "We can be lowering you down, so that we can be pulling you up again, be it needed." He removed a rope from his heavy pack and then stood near the edge of the hole. "I hope it be not too deep, or be unstable," he remarked before handing Mardred the one end of the rope. "Be safe, squire," he said.
> 
> ...




"Moradin's knee caps... What the- I'm going, I'm going."

Kazzagin helps Mardred down the hole- the Dwarven Rogue disappears from sight for a second- heads off somewhere left, then reappears, heads off somewhere right and disappears again.

There's a noise form down the hole- Mardred is saying something, only you can't quite make out what it is... You strain to hear, playing out a little more of the rope.

What follows next is much easier to hear.

Mardred screams...

There follows a 'WHUMP' noise and the hole before collapses in upon itself.

Clearly the tunnels below have or are collapsing also.









*OOC:*


Kazzagin you need to make an appropriate skill check- Athletics or Acrobatics to avoid being sucked in to the hole with the collapse- possibly buried to your waist.

Others need to make checks (with whatever skills you deem fit) to get Mardred out- remember Mardred has a rope tied around his waist, and Kazzagin holds the rope.







Quickly your squire cannot breath and is being crushed down there.

        *GM:*  HP and Surges after first Encounter are as follows-
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/29 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8


----------



## Ressurectah (May 31, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will whip the yellow gunk from his many notched greataxe. Satisfied that he managed to pulverize that annoying bird, with a big smile he started to take out Threeways out of the sack, so that the little creature could share his enjoyment with battle over in their favor. While doing so, Krogan heard the screams of Mardred and quickly rushed to help Kazzagin with the rope and his balance.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 31, 2011)

Cinara

"Madred!"

Fearful that not only the floor below might be collapsing on the thief, Cinara is worried that our own floor could fall in as well. <fast Dungeoneering check to determine if we may be at risk, too> [edit - obviously I know nothing of Tannheim construction efforts!]

Knowing she doesn't have as much to add with physically aiding those rushing to the rope, Cinara kneels down, places her hand upon the ground, closes her eyes, and whispers a prayer to the Great Forge and calls upon the stone to speak, looking for Madred's exact location below. <Stone Speak, +5 to percep to detect hidden creatures, with a hope she can reach out to him for a likely much-needed Healing Word across the gap.>











*OOC:*


 Gents, my sincere apologies for missing all the fun, but a family emergency came up that coincided with my parents' visit. I apologize for my sudden dissappearance, but as of today, I'm back on the grid. I've done my best to catch up on what I've missed...seems Cinara's been slacking as much as her owner.  If there's a chance for a quick, succinct summary of what happened since getting to the front door, I'd reaaaly appreciate it.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*



Goonalan said:


> ...Meanwhile Len stomps over, spits on his hands and lifts first one-half,  and then the other half of the stone portal out of the way- he barely  breaks a sweat...




Thorgrim breaths heavily before saying:
"'Gahd thin' I loosened for yah, right?"



Goonalan said:


> ...
> 
> What follows next is much easier to hear.
> 
> ...




"I said that damned thin' isn't secure. Hold on, Kazz!"
Thorgrim bellows as he moves as quickly as his can at the moment to hold the dwarf fast. But he stumbles and falls on the floor just before the hole...

[sblock=OOC]

He is cursed...

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 9
Milestones: 0.5

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (May 31, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Everything started to happen really quickly. "Mardred!" Kazzagin called as the squire started screaming down in the hole. It wasn't like Mardred to scream like some elf woman, so something must be amiss. Half a thought of jumping down into the hole crossed his mind before he remembered the rope and started to pull as hard as he could. "Come on! You be coming out!" He grunted and strained, while his feet slipped ever closer to the hole itself.









*OOC:*


Athletics Check to keep hold of Mardred and prevent himself from slipping into the hole. I've only included the Armor Check Penalty for his plate armor, as he is not currently using his shield.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 83)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Gents, my sincere apologies for missing all the fun, but a family emergency came up that coincided with my parents' visit. I apologize for my sudden dissappearance, but as of today, I'm back on the grid. I've done my best to catch up on what I've missed...seems Cinara's been slacking as much as her owner.  If there's a chance for a quick, succinct summary of what happened since getting to the front door, I'd reaaaly appreciate it. 
















*OOC:*



The Gaffer has this to say en route-

"I'll tell you what I know about the Tannheim, for whatever good it will do. The rumour is the Tannheim were a 'specialist' clan, they were interested in dangerous things that were best kept secret, dangerous and powerful. They chose a life of isolation, even during their glory years, which were certainly more than a century ago. The Tannheim had as many friends on the topside, the humans and the like, as they had in the Halls, perhaps more."

The Gaffer scratches his chin.

"They were a strange bunch for other reasons, or so it was said, they worked for others- any creatures that had power and new knowledge, they constructed devices for specialist customers- the Lords of Nentir, and particularly Fallcrest made use of their skills. But they were not alone, they made deals with Tieflings and others."

The Gaffer lets this new information sink in, before continuing on-

"They created, it is said, great forges- forges that were possessed of intelligence, they crafted mighty magic items using strange metals that were said to come from beyond the stars. You asked what you should do here, I suggest find these forges... if they exist. If you could relight them, well... you and your kind would have the key to great power, should you be able to control them."

The Gaffer shakes his head some more....

"But it will not be easy, the story goes the Tannheim clan were wiped out in a single night... although how anyone would know this- whatever it was that destroyed them, well it may lurk still within the halls. There are a thousand stories about why, and how, and... But the one that I favour is a creature beyond death now stalks the Lost Forge- a Lich, a creature already death that commands powers to destroy- something happened, some internal problem, some corruption- that's what I believe, but... I've never been there, not inside- what do I know."

One last thing...

"There are Dwarves there, I have never seen them, but... I can smell them, they are not like me or you, they are not like the Tannheim, they are... I don't know, odd- I smell their jumbled minds- wild and uncontrolled, maddened. I don't know who they are... but I fear them."

Three days later arrive at the remains of the tower you are in at the moment-

Rising out of the Underdark lake, the once-mighty tower is now little more than a trio of crumbling walls. Built of massive blocks of rough-hewn stone, the tower must have once been several stories in height. 

Through the broken stone door, you can see the rotten remains of collapsed timbers (now no more than a muddy mess) and debris in a pile in the centre of the chamber some three or four feet high. A cold wind whistles through the stones, the low chanting seems to rise and fall with the wind.

You move closer, allow your light to search out and illuminate all within.

The interior of the tower is littered with debris: thick wooden beams, broken slate shingles, and fallen stone blocks. The half-collapsed roof leaves much of the tower cloaked in shadows. Statues — four in all — stand in the dark corners of the tower. Each depicts a dwarf arrayed in battle armour.

At the far side of the tower a rusty metal gate hangs awkwardly there seems to be a passage beyond, through the ruined building.

The chanting is definitely louder within the tower, though still muffled.

It is readily apparent that the statues are the source of the muffled chanting. 

There are no creatures present, save perhaps for a lone rat (not monstrous in any way) which sits up to stare back at you.

The PCs investigate

The statues are chanting- Dwarven prayers, they are complex wind chimes (of a sort) all of them have been blocked up by rags and stone, Krogan clears one out- it is indeed some sort of religious chant but difficult to make out.

Mardred discovers one of the statues is pointing in a slightly different direction to the others, he finds a button and presses it, the secret door opens.

Inside a dead Dwarf- unarmed, skeletal- find a set of Thieves Tools and a piece of paper which states-
Then he remembers the paper, carefully unfolds it and reads the following- written in Davek (the Dwarven tongue)-

"At the gates of gilded blood,
one click sinister, then shun both extremes.
Keep to the centre, keep your life."

Also within a chest/locked metal box, Mardred drags it out and gets to work-
There's a satisfying click.

"Simple as that fellas"

Mardred kicks open the lid, within is a single wooden box, swathed in white silk. Mardred gingerly lifts the box out, "bugger, it's 'eavy!", and then begins to unwrap the silk. The silk is emblazoned with dwarven sigils warding against death and destruction, and ring a crude image depicting the destruction of a city (or perhaps of the world?) in a rain of fire.
That’s not all-
Mardred grins at Krogan, "dangerous", he chuckles.

And then opens the wooden box.

Inside the box are three small pouches, each marked with a stylized skull and weighing — amazingly — over 5 lbs each. 

Mardred lifts a pouch out and puts the box back down, he grins some more, and then opens the pouch-

Marder's face is illuminated by a golden glow.

The pouches contain what appear to be iron filings that sparkle with the light of a starry sky. However they're moving- the fillings are in constant motion, moving top to tail in seemingly random directions- millions of them at at once.

The effect is a little hypnotic, Mardred opens his hand for all to see.
OOC: 	Imagine a bunch of sparkly iron fillings behaving like mexican jumping beans- constantly moving top-to-tail, in random directions over and under each other. 


Then the floor collapses, a pair of Fire Beetles appear, and... from post #107 we’re in combat.

Now you know everything.


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan will whip the yellow gunk from his many notched greataxe. Satisfied that he managed to pulverize that annoying bird, with a big smile he started to take out Threeways out of the sack, so that the little creature could share his enjoyment with battle over in their favor. While doing so, Krogan heard the screams of Mardred and quickly rushed to help Kazzagin with the rope and his balance.






larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Madred!"
> 
> ...






Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim breaths heavily before saying:
> "'Gahd thin' I loosened for yah, right?"
> ...






Pinotage said:


> Everything started to happen really quickly. "Mardred!" Kazzagin called as the squire started screaming down in the hole. It wasn't like Mardred to scream like some elf woman, so something must be amiss. Half a thought of jumping down into the hole crossed his mind before he remembered the rope and started to pull as hard as he could. "Come on! You be coming out!" He grunted and strained, while his feet slipped ever closer to the hole itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lots of things happen at once, not all of them good- Kazzagin grimaces and strains keeps the rope in hand and slowly, too slowly- hand-over-hand, begins to haul the rope in, there's a lot of earth however it seems between Mardred and him. Perhaps as much as ten feet of rope have been played out when the collapse happened, Kazzagin has only reeled a foot of it in.

Krogan is quick on the scene, and doubles the effort- Mardred comes quicker now- another foot is reeled in (eight left to go until he's out).

Cirana is quickly on the scene, there's little she can do to help the physical effort, that said by looking at the movement of the sones and soil she can pinpoint fairly accurately Mardred's location beneath the surface- if she had something long and thin there's a chance she could punch through to the buried dwarf and create an air-hole effectively.

Either way her efforts are having an effect, the rope comes quicker now, another two feet (six to go).

Thorgrim alas is on the floor, he seems to be clutching at his groin area, certainly his eyes are watering profusely.









*OOC:*


Waiting on Len, I'll roll for Mardred after- you need to get the poor fool to the surface, if he's not out by the end of the next round then he starts losing Surges- this round he's holding his breath, trying to keep his mouth closed etc.


----------



## hairychin (May 31, 2011)

*Len*

Tucking the shiny blue axe in his belt Len rolls up his sleaves as he makes his way to the hole.  He spits on his hands and takes a firm grasp of the rope 'Lets sees what we can do 'ere', he says, and puts his back into it.


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Tucking the shiny blue axe in his belt Len rolls up his sleaves as he makes his way to the hole.  He spits on his hands and takes a firm grasp of the rope 'Lets sees what we can do 'ere', he says, and puts his back into it.




And the rope comes up from the dirt, another two feet of it- that's only four feet to go...

Mardred.

Down below Mardred is in a very dark world and panicking alightly (actually a lot), he has no idea which way is up and yet he seems to be being pulled in one direction- he figures that must be the way to go.

Mardred however knows he's not the most Athletic Dwarf and so attempts instead to reach out with his hands along the rope and make himself as streamlined as he possibly can.









*OOC:*


Like superman, his arms before him.







He begins to kick with his feet also- like a swimmer.









*OOC:*


That's good- all checks to pull Mardred free have now been reduced, almost there and we're effectively in a new round- anyone can try again.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 31, 2011)

Cinara

Knowing the rope must be making its way through loose earth and also have a fix on where Mardred is located, Cinara slides to the opposite side of her stronger kin. On all fours, she makes her hand an arrowhead, her arm the shaft, her shoulder the bow. She thrusts her into the loose soil as far as it will go along the rope line, waiting to hopefully come in contact with her trapped companion. The moment flesh meets flesh, she'll attempt to lock hands with him upon the rope in an effort to help secure him to the rope. She'll also prepare a Healing Word for the same moment, expecting him to already be injured from the initial cave in.


----------



## Pinotage (May 31, 2011)

Sweat started to form in his hair and his beard as Kazzagin strained against the weight of the dirt. "You be coming, Mardred," he called, trying to encourage the drowning dwarf to hold tight. His mind turned to the rope. How much had he drawn back? How much was still to come? He strained harder, thinking there was even more rope, or imagining it. Grunting he leaned back, putting his body weight behind the pull as well.









*OOC:*


Athletics Check to keep hold of Mardred and pull him from the hole.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 83)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Sweat started to form in his hair and his beard as Kazzagin strained against the weight of the dirt. "You be coming, Mardred," he called, trying to encourage the drowning dwarf to hold tight. His mind turned to the rope. How much had he drawn back? How much was still to come? He strained harder, thinking there was even more rope, or imagining it. Grunting he leaned back, putting his body weight behind the pull as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The rope comes up much easier now, and so does Mardred, in to the reach of Cinara who grabs at Madred's hands- and grips tight, she pulls- the tips of Mardred's fingers break the surface... one more pull, who's going to be the hero?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 1, 2011)

Cinara

Mardred will not die. Not here, not today. Her head thrown back to the sky, a near primordial voice erupts from Cinara's mouth:

"Lord of the Soulforge, hear my prayer! Burn the dross from our hands and legs; leave nothing but iron behind, that we may have the strength to tear Mardred's flesh from stone and soil!"

Cinara's strength comes not from within, but from without.

<not sure if it's needed, but throwing in a Religion check to maybe see how well my prayer is received>

WOOT! If there were ever time for a crit roll, I think it's here! 









*OOC:*


 Goonalan - thank you so much for the summary post - was exactly what I needed!


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 1, 2011)

*Krogan*

While pulling the rope with Kazz, Krogan was confident that Mardred will be fine. Not so much as to which state he was expecting to find Mardred when we pull him up, but as for the words of Cinara. He could swear that there was a warm and tingly sensation on the back of his neck when she spoke that prayer... The Big one is close to this girl..Krogan will remember that.
Giving one last pull, Krogan realized he was glad that this group shows promise... maybe, just maybe we could actually pull this adventure off.









*OOC:*


Together with Kazz, I make one last pull so that M could take his breath once again...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Mardred will not die. Not here, not today. Her head thrown back to the sky, a near primordial voice erupts from Cinara's mouth:
> 
> ...






Ressurectah said:


> While pulling the rope with Kazz, Krogan was confident that Mardred will be fine. Not so much as to which state he was expecting to find Mardred when we pull him up, but as for the words of Cinara. He could swear that there was a warm and tingly sensation on the back of his neck when she spoke that prayer... The Big one is close to this girl..Krogan will remember that.
> Giving one last pull, Krogan realized he was glad that this group shows promise... maybe, just maybe we could actually pull this adventure off.
> 
> 
> ...




And bursting from the ground comes Mardred, spitting dirt and now he's in the clear struggling- fighting off invisibile enemies (and shrugging off loose dirt which has got everywhere), like some frenzied weasel hanging off a barbarian's finger.

Till...

<FLOP>

Mardred lets go the rope and collapses back to the floor (clear of the hole)... the Dwarf lies there testing limbs, he has still not opened his eyes.

And when he does it's slowly at first, with one arm to shield his vision- standing around him staring down are the five of you, expectant...

"Am I dead... is this the 'all of Moradin, will I be foetid by dusky Dwarven maidens with tickly beards?"

Mardred doesn't wait long for your answer- he has one of his own.

"Who's bluddy stupid idea was that? You...", Mardred points at Kazzagin, "You can shove it up yer wotnot Mr. 'igh-almighty- I'm me own Dwarf me. I dun some bad fings, of which I ain't proud, but we all din grow up wid a silver spatula in our gob-hole." Mardred is building up a head of steam.

"So I say- I ain't your squire... I be born again, an you don't get to shove me down 'oles- not when I don wanna go, you need me as much as I need you... square-deal, we're in dis togevver. Right!"

Madred doesn't wait for an answer, he's back on his feet, and clearly fine.









*OOC:*


He was underground for just over ten seconds- not quite 2 turns.







"Right, what's the plan? We done here? We moving on? Do you want me to look afta that bag o'money?"









*OOC:*


In your next posts then please provide answers to the above questions- if you want Mardred to do something then suggest it to him, in whatever style you wish.















*OOC:*


Until ripjames reappears then I'm (obviously) playing Mardred.















*OOC:*


16 XP each, that was a Skill Challenge- obviously.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Holding his... side, Thorgrim moves carefully to the others:
"'Dah we still want tah try out what happens when all statues sin' togethar?"

[sblock=OOC]

How does the map look right now? Same as before or did some ground cave in?

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 9
Milestones: 1

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Holding his... side, Thorgrim moves carefully to the others:
> "'Dah we still want tah try out what happens when all statues sin' togethar?"
> ...




New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King









*OOC:*


Looking for a consensus as to what to do next...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 1, 2011)

An expression of relief clouded Kazzagin's hairy face as Mardred emerged from the hole in one breathing piece. He immediatly bent down to uncoil the rope, easing the tension that would allow Mardred to breathe. He was about to say something when Mardred spluttered into an angry tantrum.

Kazzagin's face flushed for a moment behind his beard, but he quickly recovered. "It be your idea to be going down, though it need be not you that be the doing the going down. I be thinking you be best suited for it. Either way, I be thinking we have an agreement." It was for the best - he wasn't the kind to instruct others in his ways, and having Mardred as a squire put some strain on the use of the word 'squire'.

He turned to his companions as he stowed his rope and readied his shield and battleaxe again. "We be here to investigate this place, not to be finding trouble. The more trouble we be finding the less of us be surviving. I think we be leaving alone what can be left alone and finding that which be worth finding."

[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

Mardred

Mardred smiles behind his beard, "fair enuff Kazz- I've 'ad a look at the gate ahead, it jus' needs liftin' free- its only jus' 'anging on, jus' needs one of ya big fellers ta lift it free..."

"I don' mind 'avin a sneg (slang for 'look') ahead, see wot a kin see, any of you lot fancy a sneak wid me?"









*OOC:*


The gate is indeed just hanging on, someone has just wedged it in place... Anyone else coming for a sneak? Or do you have other ideas?


----------



## hairychin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Len*

"Aye 'tis time to move on, 'n' maybe not stickin' our noses down wheres we don't need t'" Len agrees with Kazz's 'stay out of trouble' policy.

"But if some of ya wanna move 'head all quiet like, Len be waitin' 'ere, as he's always been a bit clunky."

Len does however go to the gate and attempt (preferably with help) to lift it out of the way.

"If ya needs any help, just yell." he adds to any who are intending to head on 'all quiet like'.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

Mardred

The gate is lifted away, Mardred winks at his compatriots and heads off.









*OOC:*


Anyone who wants to join in the sneaking needs to state here and make a Stealth check, and any other checks they want to make.







Mardred shuffles forward, he's only a little ahead of Len in the door way to the chamber.

The back of the tower opens before a narrow, rocky defile that wends its way deeper into the depths. A stone bridge once spanned the ravine and the tumbling river (20 feet) below, but has long since fallen into ruin, leaving an intimidating gap some 7 feet across. 

A pair of trails are cut into the walls of the ravine: The wider of the two climbs up the side of the ravine (the side you are on), while the smaller trail, across the fallen bridge, follows the ravine at the river’s bank. 

The chill air is thick with cloying mist here, and in the distance you can hear a cascading waterfall.

Mardred continues to edge forward, tight to the cavern wall- silently, slowly- edging foward step-by-step...

He pushes on.









*OOC:*


Just to note the trail on this side climbs, therefore the distance to the river below increases- see notes on the map. Also note that the edge of the trail on your side is crumbling- obviously unstable- Dwarves can spot this kind off thing.

Here follows a map or two as Mardred moves forward.

Do not post for a minute or two please.







Mardred takes his time, constantly looking around.









*OOC:*


Making multiple Perception checks.







Mardred suddenly comes to a halt, takes a knee- breathing hard, not from exertion but from tension, he's spotted something, a pair of somethings, and now he doesn't want to be here.

New Maps-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=4

And on the next page.

A pair of Dwarves, ragged and wild looking, armed with crossbows. They look to be guards, and every now and then they look in his direction, although clearly he's not been spotted.

Mardred holds his breath, and then begins to back away- he's coming home.









*OOC:*


Another Stealth check and one more Perception check for fun.







Safely Mardred shuffles his way slowly back to you, and tells his tale, adding-

"It's a long run, wiv no cover- dem crossbows are gunna make der mark if der any gud wid 'em."









*OOC:*


Over to you guys, you can move up a good way without being spotted of course but once around the bend and it gets obvious, and as Mardred states- quite a distance you have to cover to get to them.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 1, 2011)

Cinara

Little time to reply right now... thinking range group head around southern ledge to square AH51 while melee group moves up to where Mardred stopped. Melee team bum rushes while range team hounds from afar?  Just thinking out loud....


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Little time to reply right now... thinking range group head around southern ledge to square AH51 while melee group moves up to where Mardred stopped. Melee team bum rushes while range team hounds from afar?  Just thinking out loud....












*OOC:*


Just a note to say the southern trail at AH51 is about 50+ feet below where the Dwarves are at on the northern trail- the Dwarves will be impossible to see unless they are at the edge of the northern trail.

To reiterate the southern trail follows the river, at river level. The northern trail climbs upwards- hence the drop increasing to the river, and therefore the southern trail.

The outer edge of the mapped area are cliffs- it goes stright up.

See my half-arsed diagram- northern side rises, southern side same level, obviously I've drawn it as a straight, the actual layout is a, well... as you see- with curves.

Diagram here-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=5

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## hairychin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Len*

"Err, before I goes rushing in, shield to the 'fore 'n' all that, I just got a couple o' simple questions:

Why build the bridge in the first place?

And where does the other path go?

Maybe we should find some ways over there 'n' takes a look.  Mayhaps there's 'nother way in.  Whats d'ya thinks?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Err, before I goes rushing in, shield to the 'fore 'n' all that, I just got a couple o' simple questions:
> 
> Why build the bridge in the first place?
> 
> ...




Mardred

Mardred thinks hard, "probs dey built da bridge to get to the water, dat path is on the same level..."









*OOC:*


This is true if the original Tannheim wanted to get to the water for any reason then the other path is perfect for it, otherwise they'd be throwing a bucket over the edge to gather water, not impossible but not ideal. You'd have to have a long line if you were fishing...







"I din't see where it went, an I don't fancy sneaking down der on me own, I'll take a sneg if'n I ad some 'elp. Dats provided we cun ger across." Mardred finishes.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 2, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just a note to say the southern trail at AH51 is about 50+ feet below where the Dwarves are at on the northern trail- the Dwarves will be impossible to see unless they are at the edge of the northern trail.
> ...












*OOC:*


 Bah, I should have paid more attention before MY half-arsed reply...  Never even took the time to welcome Mardred back from the dead.....  







Cinara, a few minutes earlier...

"Mardred. As you rose to the surface, I was overwhelmed by a feeling of rebirth. Maybe it's the spark of the Forge in me. Maybe it's simply because I be a lady. Either way, you've been given another chance to make your mark in the Dark. May the Soulforger cast you in his likeness and may you find the spark within you. Welcome back."  

And later, in response to Len...

"Aye, I think we should check the other path before we force a dealing w/ our lost brothers over yonder by the falls. I'm not particularly light of step, though......"


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 2, 2011)

*Krogan*









*OOC:*


On a chance that I look like a complete fool, I have to ask...
Did we remove the cloth from all the statues to hear the chanting?
If so, could someone write me what did they chant about..and if not, me and Threeways are more than happy to to do that, while Mardred is scouting ahead and the rest of the gang is formulating a plan...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> On a chance that I look like a complete fool, I have to ask...
> ...












*OOC:*


Look up serendipity in the dictionary, you'll find a picture of me grinning, actually that's not a grin, it's a little bit more mischevious than that. Thank you Krogan.







While five Dwarves hang around the exit of the chamber, watching the trails and in planning mode, Krogan... well.

The muffled chanting suddenly gets louder, and clearer, particularly when Krogan clears the third statue's blockages- he can't hear your shouts.

It's good to see that Krogan's weasel is helping, it is firmly affixed to his thumb- teeth sunk in to Krogan's flesh, the barbarian doesn't mind at all.

The Dwarven Statues sing heartily-

"Onward Moradin's soldiers, marching as to war
With the Hammer of Moradin, smiting all before."

Krogan turns around to grin at you.

And despite yourself you realise that you are tapping along to the beat- it's infectious, and uplifting.

Krogan goes one further, he sings-

"Kazz, the loyal Mouser, leans against the po;
Furry and she rattles see Miss Mineshaft go!"

Obviously Krogan didn't go to Sundag Skool, he doesn't know the words.

And still you tap away to the tune, genuinely moved, or else enthused.









*OOC:*


You are +1 on all rolls, until you fail on a roll i.e. fall to hit, a save or a skill check.







Mardred suddenly gets your attention-

"Wun ov dem iz cumin'"

And sure enough, each of you takes it in turns to peer around the corner to the trail, a ragged-ass crossbow wielding Dwarf approaches along the path.

The creature seems to be shouting back every twenty feet or so to his companion, obviously you can't hear what he's saying- particularly now Krogan has cleared the fourth statue, as one you turn to stare at Krogan.

Krogan has his arms spread as if playing some invisible instrument of some sort, his head down- nodding backwards and forwards furiously- shaking his great mane of hair...

He surfaces a second to punch his fist in the air and mutter the phrase-

"Hard Rock!"

Meanwhile the ragged ass Dwarf approaches, he's about eighty feet away and closing quickly now...









*OOC:*


Map later.







New Maps-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=5










*OOC:*


Again, thank you ressurectah- absolutely in character.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 2, 2011)

Cinara

Loud enough to be heard over the tune, Cinara rasps, "Mardred, come back inside the gate, quickly!"

Grabbing Mr. Rock Music by the arm, she points to the doorway. "Our grey brothers approach - on guard!"

I take a position on or about AI26 and wait for the team to pounch on the incoming guard.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Len*

"Me thinks an ambush is called for folks"









*OOC:*


Len retreats to AN27 and flattens himself against the wall, awaiting the Dwarf's arrival


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Loud enough to be heard over the tune, Cinara rasps, "Mardred, come back inside the gate, quickly!"
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Mardred rushes back inside, and the DM apologises- on maptools set up as I have it if the players are hidden from the enemy then all you will be able to see is what's in the plyares vision i.e. no enemy. I had to hang Mardred out a bit so that the enemy were in his line of sight (and vice-versa) in order to make them visible.

Maptools is set in player vision mode becase in the DM vision then all the other elements of the map become visible, and all my tricks and traps etc. that are just off the map waiting to be dragged in.

Sorry about that- my bad.







Mardred wonders what the plan is- Cinara's ambush sounds good, he looks for somewhere to hide...

Is there any more to the plan?

Where are the others hiding, or if not hiding then what are they doing?

Mardred looks for answers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Undaunted by his last mishaps, Thorgrim draws his axes and readies himself to charge, ones the enemies move in sight.

[sblock=OOC]

minor: draw waraxe
move: draw waraxe
standard: prepare charge using Marauder's Rush

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 9
Milestones: 1

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Marauder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 2, 2011)

Kazzagin's head flipped backward as the last of the clothes fell from the mouths of the status. "This be not good," he remarked to himself, but it was good to see everybody else jump into action so quickly. Lifting his shield into readiness and gripping his battleaxe tightly, he took an ambush position close to where the dwarf was going to approach. "I be thinking," he whispered quickly to his allies, "that we be catching the dwarf. That we be finding answers. This dwarf perhaps be the only friend in miles of tunnel."

[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

And around the corner our guy comes, did I say ragged Dwarf- that's not the half of it, let's start from the top down.

The Dwarf is missing clumps of hair and beard, his skin is in places rubbed raw, with dried blood here and there. His eyes are milky white with pinprick irises, as he opens his mouth you can see stumps of teeth and gaps, and bloody gums- he slavers.

His clothes are matted with filth, about the only thing that seems to have been kept in good working order is the crossbow he clutches in his hands, cocked and ready to fire.

He opens his mouth to speak and in a slurred, almost drunken, voice states- Now! Dead are you." Then snorts and drools.

He sees you, and you see him; but you knew he was coming, he only heard the sounds.

You have a surprise round- that's one action each, and just to make it quicker I'm going to roll initiative for you all.









*OOC:*


Whoops, we'll take Len's first roll







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/29 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1

Actions To Date

Turn #1





[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Remember one action only, you have a surprise round on the guy, and you're +1 on all rolls until you miss....







New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 3, 2011)

The dwarf rounding the corner surprised Kazzagin likely as much as the dwarf was surprised by their presence. He'd not expected to see something is such a disheveled state, let alone a dwarf. The Gaffer had said he feared these dwarfs, and Kazzagin could see why. The wild look was certainly unsettling.

Raising his shield high, he called out the dwarf. "You be surrendering or you be facing me in battle." The power of his challenge rang through the room. He knew they had to finish this quickly before the dwarf could escape or call for aid. _Pelor guide me!_









*OOC:*


Minor - Divine Challenge on ragged dwarf. Marked.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hairychin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Len*

Len's understanding of the situatin is limited, but there's one thing he definately knows how to do, and that's CHaaaaarge!

Shield to the fore, hoping he can knock the scruffy little fella out rather than cause lasting damage.









*OOC:*


Charge to AN31, using Shield Bash at the end (can be used as a charge attack







And Len pushes the dwarf over.









*OOC:*


Len pushes the dwarf to AN33 and knocks him prone


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Len's understanding of the situatin is limited, but there's one thing he definately knows how to do, and that's CHaaaaarge!
> 
> Shield to the fore, hoping he can knock the scruffy little fella out rather than cause lasting damage.
> 
> ...




Len slams his shield in to the ragged Dwarf, it doesn't have quite the effect he wanted, the Dwarf is winded sure enough but pushed no where- he stands firm, or at least stays where he is- he is however knocked Prone.









*OOC:*


Racial Power Stand Your Ground








[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/29 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 15 (non-lethal) damage taken & Prone.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


From OC Thread







Thorgrim

Thorgrimm will charge the enemy, ending on 30 AM or AN (one will be free, he is next in line and doing a Marauder's rush attack. Rolls are below.

Another glorious miss. I hope the curse will be lifted soon.

Alas Thorgrim's axe is wayward, even against the recumbent Dwarf.









*OOC:*


He rolled another '1'.







Kazzagin (from above)

Calls for the Ragged Dwarf to surrender delivering his Combat Challenge, alas the strange kin seems in no mood for debate, or surrender- he scurries hard to regain his feet.









*OOC:*


You can make Skill Checks to see if there's anything you can note about the Ragged Dwarf if you wish.







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/29 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 15 (non-lethal) damage taken & Prone. Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

Krogan is next to join the fun (remember this is a surprise round you only have one action), but first the new map-

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Not that it makes a difference here, but my Init mod is only +1, not +2. Still last either way... 















*OOC:*


 Is it OK to pre-post an action that seems likely will take effect? As of now, we're waiting for Krogan, then DM plays Mardred (which we know will be quick in reply). Hoping it's ok, I'll put my upcoming turn here. If not OK, then simply ignore it and I'll repost on my turn. 















*OOC:*


 This is my Army drill weekend, so I'll be out most of the day Sat and Sun...will be sure to catch up at night though. 







Cinara

Should the proned raggedy dwarf keep to his square, Cinara will make a run for AP32 (7 squares) and will throw a look Eastward to see if there are any friends enroute. <Perception> ((edit: should be roll of 21 due to chanting))

And does this creature of a dwarf resonate anywhere in her skull? Any stories of old, nuggets of wisdom regarding them she can recall? <History>

[sblock=Cinara]

Cinara Wastewater
Played by Larryfinnjr
Dwarf Warpriest Level 1 xp: 99

Perception: 14 Insight: 19 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 14 Reflex 13 Will 15
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 10 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 19 Cha 8

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 10

Resist: Acid/Cold/Fire/Lightning 2.
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison, +2 vs Ongoing damage.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +9, History +7, Insight +9, Religion +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -2, Arcana 0, Athletics -3, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -2, Streetwise -1, Thievery -2.

Feats: Forgeborn Heritage.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

Earth Domain- All allies within 5 gain +2 to Saves vs Ongoing damage. Subject of Healing Word takes half-damage from next attack (before end of your next turn).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Warhammer): +2 vs AC 1d10 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +2 vs AC 1d6 damage.

Burden of Earth (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage, and Pushed 1 square. Regardless of hit or not next attack against target by you or ally is at +1 To Hit, before end of your next turn.

Earth's Endurance (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. Regardless of hit or not you or ally within 5 squares gains +2 to AC until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Smite Undead (Warhammer): +6 vs Will 2d10+4 Radiant damage and you Push the target 6 squares (including Con bonus) and the creature is Immobilised until the end of your next turn. Miss: Half damage. This is a Channel Divinity Power- can only use 1/Encounter.

Earthen Hail (Warhammer): +6 vs Fortitude 1d10+4 damage and enemies in Blast 3 (including target) take 3 (Con bonus) damage. Regardless of hit or not you and all allies within 3 squares gain +2 to AC & Fortitude until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Healing Word: One target in Close Burst 5. Use once/Round but twice/Encounter. Target spends a Healing Surge and Heals an additional 1d6 Hit Points. Earth Domain the target takes half damage from next attack before the end of your next turn.

Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn.

Stone Speak: You make a Perception check with a +5 bonus to detect secret doors, hidden objects or creatures within 10 squares.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions
Elemental Legacy: You hit with an attack. Your attack deals an extra 3 Acid, Cold, Fire or Lightning damage.

Stone's Resolve: You or one ally in Close Burst 2. Target gains Resist 5 All until the end of your next turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use 1/Encounter. 

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Nimbus of Holy Light (Warhammer): Enemies in Close Burst 1 +6 vs Will 1d10+4 Radiant damage. Regardless of hit or not each ally within 2 squares gains +2 to all Defences until the end of the Encounter.

Conditions:

Equipment: chainmail, heavy shield, warhammer, throwing hammer, adventurer's kit, 15gp

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Is there a way to save a message "template" that includes our characters inside the sblock coding? Or does it have to be hard-typed each time?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not that it makes a difference here, but my Init mod is only +1, not +2. Still last either way...
> ...




        *GM:*  Your +2 on Init because the statues are chanting and everyone is +1 on all rolls until you fail a skill check, to hit or save- you are buoyed by the chanting.

Pre-post no probs.

I save my message template (if I understand you right) in open office or any other word processor and then C&P it in each time. If I've not got one around I 'quote' a previous entry and then C&P it and then back up and use that as my template. Is this what you mean?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 3, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Your +2 on Init because the statues are chanting and everyone is +1 on all rolls until you fail a skill check, to hit or save- you are buoyed by the chanting.
> 
> Pre-post no probs.
> 
> I save my message template (if I understand you right) in open office or any other word processor and then C&P it in each time. If I've not got one around I 'quote' a previous entry and then C&P it and then back up and use that as my template. Is this what you mean?












*OOC:*


 Bah - forgot the chanting already!  and you answered my question - C&P seems the way to go... just didn't know if EnWorld had a template system at all, a la a sig block (but the data for a character sheet is too large). Thanks! 















*OOC:*


See edit in post #194


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 4, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan doesn`t understand why is everybody fighting? This chanting is awesome! All he wants to do is bang his head and sing to this song.... although, strangely enough, he wishes that there are more dwarfs close to him.. much more, since he has an urge to mosh (moshing?).









*OOC:*


The threat doesn`t seam to be something that the rest of the gang coulden`t handle, so Krogan will continue to do what he was doing.. at least this round that is...






[sblock] test [/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 4, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan doesn`t understand why is everybody fighting? This chanting is awesome! All he wants to do is bang his head and sing to this song.... although, strangely enough, he wishes that there are more dwarfs close to him.. much more, since he has an urge to mosh (moshing?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dammit I can't give you any XP- well worth waiting.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Should the proned raggedy dwarf keep to his square, Cinara will make a run for AP32 (7 squares) and will throw a look Eastward to see if there are any friends enroute. <Perception> ((edit: should be roll of 21 due to chanting))
> 
> And does this creature of a dwarf resonate anywhere in her skull? Any stories of old, nuggets of wisdom regarding them she can recall? <History>




Mardred

Mardred rushes forward, not sure quite how to react his instincts say slay the Dwarf but his friends... well, he'll see.

Cinara

Rushes past the Ragged Dwarf (no OA as surprise round) and looks desperately to the north east, the direction from which the Dwarf came, and sure enough the second Ragged Dwarf is watching his compatriot being knocked down.

He's seen it all...

[sblock=Cinara History Check]
History is not going to get you far here, although... the Dwarf is broken- within and without, the essential Dwarfness of the creature seems to be gone. You figure something terrible happened here... and the effect continues yet. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/29 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 15 (non-lethal) damage taken & Prone. Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Ragged Dwarf #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- 


[/sblock]


New Map

The Forges of the Mountain King

Len, you're on... the Dwarf is snarling spitting and trying to get to its feet, it's not about to make friends.


I messed up on the Initiative- it should have been +6 = 15.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 4, 2011)

*Len*

Len knows they've got to get this fella down afore 'is mate and any others that may be around gets too close, or get too many chances with them there crossbows. He feints with 'is shields and follows through with 'is shiny new axe.









*OOC:*


Standard: Shield Feint
Move: None
Minor: None







[sblock=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 4, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Len knows they've got to get this fella down afore 'is mate and any others that may be around gets too close, or get too many chances with them there crossbows. He feints with 'is shields and follows through with 'is shiny new axe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At the last moment the ragged Dwarf, rolls wide of Len's axe...

Ragged Dwarf #1

... and leaps to his feet, the strange creature snarls and barks- like a dog, except the bark is pronounced "DEAD!!", and "DEAD-DEAD-DEAD!!"

He spills his crossbow and grabs out his Warhammer, then in one slick move attempts to brain Len, which is pretty much what happens- Len staggers

[sblock=Ragged Dwarf #1 Combat]
Move: Stand
Free: Drop Crossbow
Minor: Draw Warhammer
Standard: Warhammer Len- 13 damage
[/sblock]

Ragged Dwarf #2

Runs, as Cinara watches the second Dwarf runs back the way he came from... Bugger!


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/16 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 15 (non-lethal) damage taken & Prone. Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Ragged Dwarf #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhemmer Len- Hit 13 damage. 

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=5

Thorgrim is in play... although I've just remembered he's away- Kazzagin, can you step in...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Ragged Dwarf #2
> 
> Runs, as Cinara watches the second Dwarf runs back the way he came from... Bugger!












*OOC:*


 How far away is Dwarf #2 from Cinara? I can't see him on the most recent map.... No need to make a new one - just need the number of squares away. Also, does it seem he's running in fear or with a purpose? <Insight check?>


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 5, 2011)

The dwarf seemed... odd. Crazed, even. Something was not right with its mind. It appeared to be not a dwarf at all. Something else. The whole situation made Kazzagin very uncomfortable. This dwarf was trapped - something must have done this to it. To him. But what?

The time for too many questions was later as Kazzagin approached his mark, sliding past Mardred and bringing his battleaxe down near the dwarf. Unfortunately the close quarters of his allies was not something he was used to, and a last minute bump send his axe crashing into the floor at the ragged dwarf's feet. "You be better than this," he remarked to the dwarf. "You be a dwarf. You be fighting this madness."









*OOC:*


I believe the dwarf takes 5 hp radiant damage from Kazzagin's Divine Challenge.

Move - to AO31
Minor - None
Standard - Holy Strike 11 vs. Ragged Dwarf #1 - Miss






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How far away is Dwarf #2 from Cinara? I can't see him on the most recent map.... No need to make a new one - just need the number of squares away. Also, does it seem he's running in fear or with a purpose? <Insight check?>




You have no idea, he's out of sight- he double moved at a run... he was over 100 feet away when you spotted him, possibly nearer 120 feet (24 squares).


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The dwarf seemed... odd. Crazed, even. Something was not right with its mind. It appeared to be not a dwarf at all. Something else. The whole situation made Kazzagin very uncomfortable. This dwarf was trapped - something must have done this to it. To him. But what?
> 
> The time for too many questions was later as Kazzagin approached his mark, sliding past Mardred and bringing his battleaxe down near the dwarf. Unfortunately the close quarters of his allies was not something he was used to, and a last minute bump send his axe crashing into the floor at the ragged dwarf's feet. "You be better than this," he remarked to the dwarf. "You be a dwarf. You be fighting this madness."
> 
> ...




The strange dwarf continues to spit and curse, clearly unimpressed by your efforts...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 Chanting +1
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/16 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 Chanting +1
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 20 (non-lethal) damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazzagin).
Ragged Dwarf #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- 

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King

Krogan, would you believe it we're round to you again.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> You have no idea, he's out of sight- he double moved at a run... he was over 100 feet away when you spotted him, possibly nearer 120 feet (24 squares).



 








*OOC:*


 DOH! What a waste of a(nother) crit! Level 1 character scoring a 30 on a skill check unassisted... Madness! Something tells me my first try at combat will result in maiming myself..... LOL 







Cinara (in advance of Mardred)

Knowing something is rightly amiss with this dwarf and certain that the next few moments should be free of additional ragged dwarves given the distance, Cinara shifts adjacent to the downed dwarf at AO33. 

- If Len has not yet made him unconscious, Cinara channels the power of stone through her warhammer in an attempt to finish the job. (and if it hits, Kazzigan is +2 AC until the end of my next turn.)

- If Len has downed the creature, she instead follows up w/ a Heal check to identify, if possible, what's beset the dwarf.

Lastly, in either case, an encouraging passage from the Book of Forgelore infuses Len with some needed healing. ((edit: add 1 to the heal due to chant))









*OOC:*


 Move: shift to AO33. 













*OOC:*




Std: Earth's Endurance OR Heal check.

Minor: Healing Word 







[sblock=Cinara]
Cinara Wastewater
Played by Larryfinnjr
Dwarf Warpriest Level 1 xp: 99

Perception: 14 Insight: 19 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 14 Reflex 13 Will 15
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 10 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 19 Cha 8

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 10

Resist: Acid/Cold/Fire/Lightning 2.
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison, +2 vs Ongoing damage.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +9, History +7, Insight +9, Religion +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -2, Arcana 0, Athletics -3, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -2, Streetwise -1, Thievery -2.

Feats: Forgeborn Heritage.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

Earth Domain- All allies within 5 gain +2 to Saves vs Ongoing damage. Subject of Healing Word takes half-damage from next attack (before end of your next turn).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Warhammer): +2 vs AC 1d10 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +2 vs AC 1d6 damage.

Burden of Earth (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage, and Pushed 1 square. Regardless of hit or not next attack against target by you or ally is at +1 To Hit, before end of your next turn.

Earth's Endurance (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. Regardless of hit or not you or ally within 5 squares gains +2 to AC until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Smite Undead (Warhammer): +6 vs Will 2d10+4 Radiant damage and you Push the target 6 squares (including Con bonus) and the creature is Immobilised until the end of your next turn. Miss: Half damage. This is a Channel Divinity Power- can only use 1/Encounter.

Earthen Hail (Warhammer): +6 vs Fortitude 1d10+4 damage and enemies in Blast 3 (including target) take 3 (Con bonus) damage. Regardless of hit or not you and all allies within 3 squares gain +2 to AC & Fortitude until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Healing Word: One target in Close Burst 5. Use once/Round but twice/Encounter. Target spends a Healing Surge and Heals an additional 1d6 Hit Points. Earth Domain the target takes half damage from next attack before the end of your next turn.

Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn.

Stone Speak: You make a Perception check with a +5 bonus to detect secret doors, hidden objects or creatures within 10 squares.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions
Elemental Legacy: You hit with an attack. Your attack deals an extra 3 Acid, Cold, Fire or Lightning damage.

Stone's Resolve: You or one ally in Close Burst 2. Target gains Resist 5 All until the end of your next turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use 1/Encounter. 

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Nimbus of Holy Light (Warhammer): Enemies in Close Burst 1 +6 vs Will 1d10+4 Radiant damage. Regardless of hit or not each ally within 2 squares gains +2 to all Defences until the end of the Encounter.

Conditions:

Equipment: chainmail, heavy shield, warhammer, throwing hammer, adventurer's kit, 15gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Thorgrim

Just to keep things moving- sorry Walking Dad just trying to move it along.

Thorgrim attempts to bring the ragged Dwarf down with a combo of waraxes, and relying on his Quarry- he lands both attacks, leaving the ragged Dwarf bloodied and breathing hard- but the fight is still in him, he's not going to surrender.

[sblock=Thorgrim Combat]
Minor: Quarry ragged Dwarf #1.
Standard: Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/16 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 Chanting +1
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 36 (non-lethal) damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Challenge (Kazzagin). Quarry (Thorgrim).
Ragged Dwarf #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

Not needed- same.

Still waiting on Krogan...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 5, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will ready his Axe and ready his action to charge at the crazed dwarf if the opportunity presents itself.  Right now, all of the remaining party members are around the target, and charging in + wielding his huge axe, seams a little too much. 

[sblock=actions]minor action - draw the axe
move action - move to al30
standard action - ready for charge if Thorgrim shifts[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Mardred

Mardred shifts backwards and takes aim, trying to catch the ragged Dwarf with the handle end of his dagger, a knockout blow, alas Mardred's aim is off...

[sblock=Mardred Combat]
Move: Ambush Trick Move AM29.
Standard: RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1
Free: Sneak Attack.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/16 Surges 11/11
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 36 (non-lethal) damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Challenge (Kazzagin). Quarry (Thorgrim).
Ragged Dwarf #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara (in advance of Mardred)
> 
> Knowing something is rightly amiss with this dwarf and certain that the next few moments should be free of additional ragged dwarves given the distance, Cinara shifts adjacent to the downed dwarf at AO33.
> 
> ...




Cinara connects with ragged Dwarf, still not enough to bring the creature down, although the strange creature staggers and has to put a hand out to steady himself against the wall.

A whispered prayer and Len recovers his stride (Healing Surge +3).

Note- Kazzagin +2 on AC also.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 AC+2
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 43 (non-lethal) damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Challenge (Kazzagin). Quarry (Thorgrim).
Ragged Dwarf #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King

Len, you're up...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks, good rolls! But he does 1d12+2 damage with each attack.
You don't apply str, but the other bonuses normally (the +2 comes from Dwarven Weapon Training).


----------



## hairychin (Jun 5, 2011)

*Len*

Len takes a short step to make room for his companions, and attempts to knock whats left of the sense out of the raggety dwarf.









*OOC:*


Move: Shift to AO32
Standard: Shield Feint


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Len takes a short step to make room for his companions, and attempts to knock whats left of the sense out of the raggety dwarf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually you don't get Combat Advantage unless there's an ally opposite, but you hit anyway.

THUNG!

The sound reverberates, and the ragged Dwarf sinks first to his knees, and then slumps forward- unconscious.

A ragged cheer breaks out from amongst the assembled Dwarfs, but before anyone can... what's that.

A great bellowing noise comes from along the trail, like the sound of someone in pain, or else very angry about something.

You turn to stare- thumping along the trail is an Ogre, a nine foot tall giant, the creature must weight 600-700lbs easy, and is armed with a greatclub, actually a huge length of timber adorned with nails...

Scampering behind the Ogre comes the second ragged Dwarf- grinning like a chimp, it's crossbow already loaded.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 AC+2
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim-

[/sblock]

New Map

The Forges of the Mountain King

Thorgrim you're up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim grimly prepares his only ranged weapon as he concentrates on the approaching giant...

[sblock=OOC]

minor: Hunter's Quarry on Ogre
standard: stow waraxe
move: draw handaxe

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 9
Milestones: 1

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Marauder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim grimly prepares his only ranged weapon as he concentrates on the approaching giant...
> 
> ...




Thorgrim prepares for the Ogre's arrival... Kazzagin makes his move.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin*
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 AC+2
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- Quarry (Thorgrim). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin-

[/sblock]

No new map- same positions.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 6, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Great leering Dwarves, with misshapen faces, each forty feet tall and made of solid stone chasing you around your room...




Cinara wonders if there's any resemblance between the chanting statues seen in the entry chamber and the ones from her dreams. Or if there's any similarity to the ragged dwarves we're seeing now....


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 6, 2011)

As troubling as the ragged dwarf's condition was to Kazzagin, the appearance of the ogre and the second dwarf was even more so. The only good news was that it appeared that the second dwarf hadn't alerted an entire contingent of other dwarves, instead fetching only the ogre.

Moving forward past his allies, he stood at the front line, taking a wide stance and holding his shield in such a way as to cover his entire body. He would await the ogre here, and fend it off. This was going to be one of his biggest challenges yet.









*OOC:*


Move - to AL35
Minor - None
Standard - Total Defense - +2 on Defenses






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara wonders if there's any resemblance between the chanting statues seen in the entry chamber and the ones from her dreams. Or if there's any similarity to the ragged dwarves we're seeing now....




Alas ther's no resemblance, but keep that memory alive...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> As troubling as the ragged dwarf's condition was to Kazzagin, the appearance of the ogre and the second dwarf was even more so. The only good news was that it appeared that the second dwarf hadn't alerted an entire contingent of other dwarves, instead fetching only the ogre.
> 
> Moving forward past his allies, he stood at the front line, taking a wide stance and holding his shield in such a way as to cover his entire body. He would await the ogre here, and fend it off. This was going to be one of his biggest challenges yet.
> 
> ...




Kazzagin makes his stand, and suddenly realises he's teetering on the edge of the trail, the stones are crumbling here- the footing is clearly unsafe (I described this previously). Kazz better keep his balance where he is or else he's going in to the ravine...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 AC+2 Total Defence
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- Quarry (Thorgrim). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map

The Forges of the Mountain King

Krogan's up... will he actually do anything this turn?


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 6, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan saw the look in the eyes of his companions. He could not see what was coming, but he didnt need to. He saw the sweat on Cinaras brow, the resolve on Kazz movement, when he put his helmet back on.. he knew something serious was happening...








*OOC:*


Move to AM 33...
Perception check to see what is going on further north..






And there it was... a challenge! HA HA HA..."Come on you big sack of meat.. I got a nice toy for you... HA HA HA" 
PULL BACK KAZZ.. WE SHOULD FIGHT IN THE TOWER ENTRANCE.. I LIKE TO MOVE AROUND WHEN I FIGHT... DONT WANT TO BE STUCK BETWEEN HIS CLUB AND A 20FT FALL TO THE WATER! "








*OOC:*


I am shouting, because I am half deaf from the chanting...
Add +1 chanting bonus to the roll







[sblock=sheet]Dwarf Barbarian Level 1

Perception: 10 Insight: 10 Low-light Vision

AC 17 Fortitude 16 Reflex 14 Will 10
Initiative: +3 Speed: 5
Str 19 Con 14 Dex 16 Int 8 Wis 10 Cha 8

Hit Points: 29 / 34 Bloodied: 17
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 10

Resist:
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +7, Athletics +8, Endurance +8.
Other Skills: Arcana -1, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal 0, History -1, Insight 0, Intimidate -1, Nature 0, Perception 0, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise -1, Thievery +2.

Feats: Versatile Expertise (Axe & Heavy Blade).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Barbarian Agility- +1 to AC & Reflex when not wearing Heavy Armour/tier.
Rageblood Vigour- Drop enemy to 0 HP to gain 2 (Con bonus) Temporary Hit Points.
Rampage- On Critical Hit grants free Basic Melee Attack. Once/Round. Must be using Barbarian Attack Power.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. High Crit.
Ranged Basic Attack (None):
Howling Strike (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+1d6+4 damage. High Crit. Can use this power in place of a Charge attack, if Raging can Charge an extra 2 squares with this power.
Pressing Strike (Greataxe): You Shift 2 squares and can Shift through enemies. +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage, and the target is Pushed 1 square. High Crit. If Raging this attack does an extra 1d6 damage.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Desperate Fury (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 2d12+6 damage (Con bonus included in damage). Miss: You can take 5 damage to re-roll the attack, if the re-roll misses you take an additional 5 damage. High Crit.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Swift Charge: You reduce an enemy to 0 HP. You Charge an enemy. Free Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Swift Panther Rage (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 3d12+4 damage. Miss: Half damagee. Regardless of hit or not you enter the Rage of the Swift Panther- you gain +2 to Speed and can Shift 2 squares as a Move Action. See other effects on attacks above. High Crit.

Conditions: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan saw the look in the eyes of his companions. He could not see what was coming, but he didnt need to. He saw the sweat on Cinaras brow, the resolve on Kazz movement, when he put his helmet back on.. he knew something serious was happening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure enough, tramping down the trail towards the luckless Dwarves is an Ogre, harrying the creature from behind comes a second of the ragged Dwarves, this one is grinning. There's really nothing else to see, or else that's all Krogan can see.

Mardred

Behind Krogan Mardred heads out to see what he can see, or rather to ready his blade and pick his moment- when the Ogre gets closer yet.

[sblock=Mardred Combat]
Move: AM32.
Standard: Ready Action throw Dagger at Ogre.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #1
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 AC+2 Total Defence
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- Quarry (Thorgrim). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King

Cinara's up, and then it's Len... and then...


----------



## hairychin (Jun 6, 2011)

*Len*









*OOC:*


Posting early as after today I won't be able to post for 2 weeks.  Will be in the Masai Mara, and not back until the 23rd.  GM will 'bot' in my stead, unless someone wants to take control for a while.  If so, then Len is a simple chap, who knows what he's good at, lifting, moving, defending, and clobbering.







"Come on guys, lets makes sure we's gots some space t' s'round this big fella.  'N' not t' fall in water - never was a fan o' the monthly bath"

Len grabs the arm of his now unconscious foe, and drags him into the tower room, taking up a position similar to earlier, and readying 'imself for another bit o' clobberin'.









*OOC:*


Move to AN25, with the dwarf pushed behind him


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 6, 2011)

Cinara

Hearing the barbarian's bellows and seeing the rocks start to cascade into the water below under Krogans feet, Cinara ushers the team back to the entrance as well.

"No sense us keeping out in the open...could be more crossbow a'comin'. Let's get our arses back to the singin' statues and have them come to us."









*OOC:*


  Just a reminder, Cinara is a warpriest - all melee attacks. She's not gonna take the limelight over striker damage, but she's not a 'wait in the back' kinda gal either. 















*OOC:*


  Player to player - can Len hide outside the gate so once the ogre passes him and enters the foyer, he can engage the crossbowman from behind and provide flank vs. the ogre?  















*OOC:*


  Move: to AL30
Really nothing else to do at this point - don't even think the ogre can get to us with a double run...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Hearing the barbarian's bellows and seeing the rocks start to cascade into the water below under Krogans feet, Cinara ushers the team back to the entrance as well.
> 
> ...




Cinara hot foots it pack inside the tower... will it be too late?

New Map- on hold for now.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Posting early as after today I won't be able to post for 2 weeks.  Will be in the Masai Mara, and not back until the 23rd.  GM will 'bot' in my stead, unless someone wants to take control for a while.  If so, then Len is a simple chap, who knows what he's good at, lifting, moving, defending, and clobbering.
> ...




Len likewise heads for safer ground... will it be too late?

He drags the unconscious ragged Dwarf with him.

New Map- on hold for the moment.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

The Ogre

The Ogre continues to thunder along the path, as it cruches against the edge of the trail small landslides are set loose- rocks and gravel skitter down the sides and plunge in to the water below.

"Ooooooooooorrrrggghhhaa!!!"

It charges straight at Kazzagin...

However before it gets there Mardred lets a dagger fly- here's hoping, the Dwarf misses, and instinctively hides his face behind the wall as a the creature's greatclub- a weapon slightly more than twice his height, comes down on Kazzagin.

Smashing into the Dwarf with full force, leaving Kazz broken and bloodied- his armour crunched, bent and busted.

What's worse the force of the blow reverberates down- the greatclub like a hammer to Kazz's nail...

        *GM:*  Kazz make a saving throw immediately- Failure and you are smashed through the loose rock at the edge of the trail and sent crashing down in to the water, Success and you are left prone on the edge of the trail clinging on for dear life. Not a good place to stand my friend.     

[sblock=Ogre Combat]
Move: AE44 (It moves 8 squares)
Standard: Charge Kazzagin- Hit 20 damage.
[/sblock]

Meanwhile...

Ragged Dwarf #2

The Dwarf shuffles forward, and then aims- he's very good at this... he aims... at Korgan.

Thung!

The bolt is spat out of the crossbow, and phew, goes high and wide.

[sblock=Ragged Dwarf #2]
Move: Z51.
Standard: Crossbow Krogan (note -4 to hit from long range and cover (Kazz))- Miss.
Minor: Reload.
[/sblock]

You're in trouble guys...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/11- Bloodied Surges 13/13 AC+2 Total Defence
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- Quarry (Thorgrim). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss.

[/sblock]

Waiting on Save from Kazz (Immediate Reaction) and then Thorgrim up next, with Kazz to follow- should be interesting.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=6

Good luck, you're going to need it.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


  Crazy as it sounds, I'm honestly scared of this thing! ME, Larry. I'm reading the words, and I'm like, "Holy , this thing's gonna kill us all!"  THAT's good writing, my friends!  















*OOC:*


  and I honestly didn't think that thing could make it to Kazz in one turn...move of 8 I guess, eh?  Who'da thunk?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim valiantly strides forward, his handaxe hold high. Like a flash, the large rotating bringer of death cuts through the air, hitting the ogre... and just plops onto it's hide and falls do to the ground without doing any damage!
"Oh ..." Throrgrimm utters as he draws his second waraxe again. 

[sblock=OOC]

move: 33 AN
standard: basic ranged with handaxe vs ogre AC
minor: draw waraxe

at least not a 1 ...

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 9
Milestones: 1

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Marauder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

The Ogre 

The nine-foot tall beast is a mixture of scar tissue and crooked tattoos, the creature wears the remnants of leather armour stitched together patched and repaired- and then torn afresh. Around its neck a thick leather collar with a short chain attached- the Dwarves, perhaps, keep the giant in bondage, a door guard perhaps- but what door.

It plants its feet, left leg shifting for purchase on the crumbling ground, hefts its greatclub, and with its ham hock forearms lifts and balances the weight of the weapon, snuffling it tilts the great bludgeon higher- tendons strain until it is in position, lofted high above its head.

The Ogre’s face is half rictus grin, half-sad and violent imbecile- its porky nose snuffling, its popping piggy eyes glaring and its open mouth sucking in air feverishly. Its violent gawps punctuated by its lolling fat tongue, which flops out letting loose great slicks of saliva that fall to mat its chest.

The beast knows nothing of the things that you hold dear- of love, of friendship, of gentleness and of calm; it has no peace. The Ogre knows only anger, cruelty, hatred, hurt and death- it cannot be persuaded, it can only be overcome- it is the monster, come to destroy.

        *GM:*  I'm working late today, please post however I wont get around to catching up till 9 PM or so this evening- when I will catch up.

Next up Kazzagin- still waiting on a save as an Immediate Reaction to the hit, then your turn proper. Followed by Krogan, Mardred (me) and Cinara.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 7, 2011)

The massive ogre lumbered with surprising speed, coming around the corner. Kazzagin felt possitively small against the massive creature, but if he was going to stand and be counted amongst the Dark Mind Dwellers and those that supported Aethor One-Arm, this was his battle to hold the line. He grimaced behind his shield and held his line as the creature roared and charged down on him. Crumbling rocks gave Kazzagin pause, and for half a second a spasm of fear made him consider fleeing.

The greatclub swung and battered down onto his shield. The massive power and force behind the blow crush his shield arm against his armor, knocking the wind out of his and battering the plate around the impact. He grunted as air left his body, and with a surge of adrenaline and pain passing through him he felt the ledge give way beneath him. Tumbling down he took one deep breath, wishing that the crumbling ledge would take the ogre down with it. And then the cold water enveloped him and the world turned to water and cold.









*OOC:*


Immediate Reaction - Save 4. Fall into water. Not sure what options are open to him on his own action until I've read a few more 4e rules. Will post an action later, though I don't think it will hold up the action.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 11 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The massive ogre lumbered with surprising speed, coming around the corner. Kazzagin felt possitively small against the massive creature, but if he was going to stand and be counted amongst the Dark Mind Dwellers and those that supported Aethor One-Arm, this was his battle to hold the line. He grimaced behind his shield and held his line as the creature roared and charged down on him. Crumbling rocks gave Kazzagin pause, and for half a second a spasm of fear made him consider fleeing.
> 
> The greatclub swung and battered down onto his shield. The massive power and force behind the blow crush his shield arm against his armor, knocking the wind out of his and battering the plate around the impact. He grunted as air left his body, and with a surge of adrenaline and pain passing through him he felt the ledge give way beneath him. Tumbling down he took one deep breath, wishing that the crumbling ledge would take the ogre down with it. And then the cold water enveloped him and the world turned to water and cold.
> 
> ...




I'll just add what happens next...

SPLADOOOOOOOOSH!

Kazz's ears pop, as do his joints, the water is deep but the force...

        *GM:*  Kazz takes 6 points of damage, down to 5 HP from memory. The Immediate Reaction moment is now over and it round to your turn proper, although see below.     

Kazz finds himself standing on the sandy, rocky bottom of the river- in eight or so feet of water, and wearing platemail and with a heavy shield in one hand. The water is clear, and seemingly without any beasties he can see- perhaps this could prove to be a safe place to stay.

Then Kazz remembers- water = drowning.

[sblock=Kazz situation]You may need to get to the surface (now or some time soon) which is going to require an Athletics check, as does all movement under or in water. You're holding your breath- that's good, I may ask you for endurance checks to continue to do so. The current will push you out of the ravine and in to the lake at the rate of 2 squares per turn... All movement against the current counts as difficult terrain (but why would you want to go against the current).[/sblock]

Map et al latter on.
What do you wish to do?


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 7, 2011)

*Krogan*









*OOC:*


Here goes something crazy....






Krogan saw the predicament that Kazz was in and he needed to act fast! Not much for a tactician, his instincts and natural ability to get in stupid situations which potential could bring him great gain (or utter demise) kicked in!
This massive ogre was a death sentence, sent to us to deal with...And by Moradin, we WILL deal with it!
Charging like it was the last charge of his life, Krogan furiously raised his Grataxe and took the biggest swing of his life! And as the Ogre was preparing for this devastating attack, something strange happened...
Krogan was actually aiming to the crumbling ground beneath his heavy left foot...








*OOC:*


Charge to AK 35







Leaving his heavy axe firmly buried beneath the legs of the Ogre...Krogan then shifts to the right side of the Ogre, and using his muscular legs( placing both of his legs firmly on the wall, pushing with his body leaning on the Ogre), full body strength and a Greataxe beneath Ogres legs, Krogan gives his best to topple the Ogre over the edge of the ravine..... ( Moradin help us!) GAHAHAHHHHAHAHHA!!!!








*OOC:*


Shifting to AJ35, rolling for athletics check, spending action point for push..lets see where will this get us..Goonalan..your turn  





)


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim valiantly strides forward, his handaxe hold high. Like a flash, the large rotating bringer of death cuts through the air, hitting the ogre... and just plops onto it's hide and falls do to the ground without doing any damage!
> "Oh ..." Throrgrimm utters as he draws his second waraxe again.
> ...






Pinotage said:


> The massive ogre lumbered with surprising speed, coming around the corner. Kazzagin felt possitively small against the massive creature, but if he was going to stand and be counted amongst the Dark Mind Dwellers and those that supported Aethor One-Arm, this was his battle to hold the line. He grimaced behind his shield and held his line as the creature roared and charged down on him. Crumbling rocks gave Kazzagin pause, and for half a second a spasm of fear made him consider fleeing.
> 
> The greatclub swung and battered down onto his shield. The massive power and force behind the blow crush his shield arm against his armor, knocking the wind out of his and battering the plate around the impact. He grunted as air left his body, and with a surge of adrenaline and pain passing through him he felt the ledge give way beneath him. Tumbling down he took one deep breath, wishing that the crumbling ledge would take the ogre down with it. And then the cold water enveloped him and the world turned to water and cold.
> 
> ...




Thorgrim's hand axe spins out of his hand and thuds in to the Ogre (not for any damage)- it does not break the skin, nor produce a bruise- Thorgrim looks up, and up and... <gulp> the Ogre doesn't look happy

Meanwhile (as above) Kazzagin finds himself at the bottom of the river, on few hit points and mostly out of the fight.

        *GM:*  See my previous post for your options Kazz, what's it to be?     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/6- Bloodied Surges 13/13 AC+2 Total Defence Underwater
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- Quarry (Thorgrim). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map- after Krogan's turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Here goes something crazy....
> ...




Krogan's Greataxe alas has little purchase (minimum damage on your rolls- the dice are against you- also I believe the power is to attack a creature... but let's roll with it).

Krogan levers himself in to place and pushes, but the Ogre is a massive beast, it pushes back... one leg kicks the air for a second and then... thumps back down to earth.

The Ogre is a little off-balance (-2 to hit) but is otherwise in fine fettle...

        *GM:*  I like your style, and getting the Ogre off the edge would be a winner- providing Kazz gets out of the way, the dice however were not in your favour there, a better to hit roll, more damage and a skill check more than 5 above the Ogre's check and the Ogre would be in trouble- that's not to say over the edge however... 

A further clue delivering big damage to a creature on the edge of the trail, any creature (including you guys) will cause them to lose their balance and make a check of some kind- massive damage like the Ogre did to Kazzagin (20+) and all that's left is a saving throw or it's over the edge...     

Mardred

"What do we do? What do we do?" Mardred screams... and then shuffles backwards a little, draws his dagger and takes aim- right. Between. The. Eyes.

The Dagger soars...

Over the Ogre and over the edge to plop gently in to the water at the bottom of the ravine.

Mardred grabs out another dagger, he's not done- although his hands are now shaking furiously...

Lets fly again, the dagger describes a low arc as he releases it...

THUNG!

The dagger lands embedded in the Ogre's forehead... the creature stands there for a second... then a second more, then slowly staggers right...

The Ogre does a comical little dance- its legs moving in a half-a-dozen different directions at once, its arms flapping like some giant bird trying to lift to soar with two feathers and 500lbs of excess ballast...

"Bug'rit!" The Ogre states and topples head first off the ledge...

SPLAAAAAADOOOOSH!

        *GM:*  The Ogre is effectively Prone, beneath the surface and doesn't know up from down. He cannot be seen.

I've also move Kazzagin two squares along in the river, the drift is two squares/turn- still waiting for Kazz's move- fighting the thing underwater would be difficult, just to say- I'll have to check the rules.     

[sblock=Mardred Combat]
Move: Ambush Trick AN32 Combat Advantage over Ogre.
Free: Backstab +3 to hit 1d6 extra damage
Free: Sneak Attack if hit 2d8 damage
Standard: Ranged Basic Attack Dagger Ogre- Miss.
Minor: Draw Dagger.
Action Point: Ranged Basic Dagger Ogre (this time with Sneak Attack only)- Crit 25 damage- Ogre off the edge and in to the river, Mardred rocks!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/6- Bloodied Surges 13/13 AC+2 Total Defence Underwater
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 38 damage taken. Quarry (Thorgrim). Prone & Underwater.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. 

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara-

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=6

Epic!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 7, 2011)

He sank quickly, the pain in his arm and chest flaring with each passing second in the cold water. His body landed softly on the bottom of the river, the water tugging him deeper into the lake. With a mouth full of air he at least had time, but not much. Fighting through the pain, he righted his body and used his powerful legs to kick towards the surface. Arms flailing as much as he could, he tried hard to get up, to take one breath that would give him seconds and hope. The armor was too heavy, though, as he clung to the bottom, his desperation starting to grow.









*OOC:*


Minor - Second Wind - 7 hp recovered.
Move - Swim Check to reach the surface - 1
Move - Swim check to reach the surface - 5






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 12 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> He sank quickly, the pain in his arm and chest flaring with each passing second in the cold water. His body landed softly on the bottom of the river, the water tugging him deeper into the lake. With a mouth full of air he at least had time, but not much. Fighting through the pain, he righted his body and used his powerful legs to kick towards the surface. Arms flailing as much as he could, he tried hard to get up, to take one breath that would give him seconds and hope. The armor was too heavy, though, as he clung to the bottom, his desperation starting to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazzagin feels slightly better, certainly his aches and pains have begun to fade, replaced by cold determination...

No matter how hard he tries he cannot gain buoyancy, should he leave his Shield behind (would then be +2 on Athletics checks, and remember you have an Action Point and after this encounter concludes you'll get it back).

[sblock= Kazzagin Underwater]
You can manage 3 turns underwater and then we start with the Endurance checks as you run out of breath. You need an Athletics check DC12 to Move 2 squares, if you double Move and make both DC12 checks then you move 5 squares in total. Also each turn you move 2 squares downstream- which is the direction you want to go anyway (I presume). The Ogre will be making the same checks next turn, although he has to find his feet first- the Ogre however moves a much greater distance than you, same as on dry land- water is effectively difficult terrain (half movement). Hope this is understandable, if not message me. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Kazzagin 31/12- Bloodied Surges 13/12 AC+2 Total Defence Underwater
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 38 damage taken. Quarry (Thorgrim). Prone & Underwater.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara-

[/sblock]

No new map.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 7, 2011)

Cinara

Things are happening so fast! No time to think, no time to discuss. But there's always time to pray....

OOC: move to AM30

Cinara drops her shield. She whispers, "Lord of the Forge, hear my prayer..."

OOC: move to AN31

She breaks into a trot. "Yours is the fire of life..."

OOC: move to AO32.

A burst of speed. "Let your fire burn within me now..."

OOC: move to AP33.

A well placed leap just before the ledge. "And keep me warm..."

OOC: jump to AQ34.

A plunge into the river. "Amidst the cold depths below."

Hoping to land on her feet or at least in control, Cinara reaches out through the water to her companion, filling him with Moradin's healing power and strengthening him against what may come in the moments to follow.









*OOC:*


 move and leap into the gap of water between the bridge outcroppings in an (likely ill-fated) effort to bottleneck further movement downstream.
Minor: Healing Word on Kazz (Kazz takes only half damage from next hit before the end of my next turn)
Minor: Stone's Resolve on Kazz - Kazz has DR5 until end of my next turn














*OOC:*



EDIT: oooookay, so, yeah, Moradin himself thinks I'm nuts.... and somehow I've managed to channel Mercury himself in my jump!  (For all I know, maybe that's Moradin's answer!)


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Things are happening so fast! No time to think, no time to discuss. But there's always time to pray....
> 
> ...




Cinara plunges in to the water- freezing cold, almost enough to take her breath away, she takes a little hurt (see below- 3 damage) but manages just to control her landing and remain the right way up.

The water is crystal clear, and stuck on the bed of the river only five feet away is Kazzagin, you work your magic and Kazzagin feels Moradin's blessing (Kazz back on 25 HP, I believe), and soon after Moradin's shield (DR 5 All).

And there you are... two of you stuck underwater and an Ogre behind the both of you... good luck.

Alas Moradin was not going to get his feet wet, you should no better than to prey to him and then go aqua Dwarf, he doesn't approve- it's not natural, he still hasn't forgiven water for erosion- all Moradin's lovely stone turned to sand!

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 AC+2 Total Defence Underwater- 2 Turns left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/26 Surges 11/10
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 38 damage taken. Quarry (Thorgrim). Prone & Underwater.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=6

Len's up- somebody can play him as I'm not going to get him killed, first to message gets to bot Len.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Fighting Underwater

When fighting underwater, the following modifiers apply:

Creatures using powers that have the fire keyword take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.

Characters using weapons from the spear and crossbow weapon groups take no penalties to attack rolls with those weapons while fighting underwater. Characters using any other weapon take a –2 penalty to attack rolls.

Creatures move using their swim speed. A creature without a swim speed must use the Athletics skill to swim, as described in the Player’s Handbook.

Aquatic: Creatures native to watery environments have the aquatic ability. They gain a +2 bonus to attack rolls against opponents that do not have this ability. Aquatic monsters, such as sahuagin, are noted as such.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh why not...given that most of you are probably asleep by now..... 

Len

"...and stay 'dare, ya mangy excuse for a dwarf! Cinara, so...HEY! where ya goin' lassy?! Wha... ARE YA MAD????"

Moving back out of the foyer, Len watches as the blonde wonder launches herself with a perfect double-somersault and pike into the ravine below. Where's Kazzigan? And the ogre? Another movement to the edge and he can see the thrashing beast attempting to right itself and the edge where the ground gave way... only one reason Cinara must have jumped in....

"Yer mine now, beastie. Nuthin' forces ma friends to take a bath an' gets away wi' it!"

With a smirk and an oath under his breath, Len rushes for the ogre, leaping from the edge, shield held fast, blade held high over his head, making for the greatest sweeping arc a Bottom Guilder's ever seen or done.

"Git some roooooooope!!!!"









*OOC:*


 Move: to AN30
Move: to to AN34
Minor: combat challenge the ogre - potential for OAs, ogre is -2 hit anyone else
AP: charge and leap from edge of AL36 to land in AL37, Daily Shove&Slap - don't care much about the pushing and shifting, I'm hoping the attack either keeps the beast off his feet or at least unable to find Up.

Athletics check for jump
If ogre is hit, using battle axe daily power for extra cold dmg















*OOC:*


 not even going to bother with the damage dice  ... EDIT: no, take that back (as DM pointed out to me!) - still half damage on miss  















*OOC:*


 hope I at least captured Len's spirit.... 







[sblock=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Oh why not...given that most of you are probably asleep by now.....
> 
> Len
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  First off Minor not needed for combat challenge- Len's a Fighter anything he attacks gets marked- if he so wishes.     

Len leaps off the ledge his battleaxe before him, and lands perfectly (1 HP damage only), delivering a swift axe blow to the Ogre...

        *GM:*  He can't use his Daily Power with a charge attack- he can use it next round however...     

His battleaxe suddenly jolts and stings the Ogre who is partially encased in ice- slowing the beast.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 AC+2 Total Defence Underwater- 2 Turns left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/25 Surges 11/10 Underwater- 3 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 52 damage taken. Quarry (Thorgrim). Slowed & Marked (Len) & Prone & Underwater- 3 Turns left.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow, Ogre and then ragged Dwarf #2 up next.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Ogre

The Ogre is a ponderous beast, it also doesn't know up from down- it does its best to get itself the right way around, thrashing the water, albeit in a slo-mo manner, as it attempts to do so...

The Ogre's head pops out of the water, it can touch the bottom- stand in the river.

The beast spits out a fountain of water at no-one in general, sucks in air and then tries to smash it's greatclub down on Len... the creature makes a practice swing to get in tune.

It makes no odds, the Ogre is just making waves, Len gets splashed a little.

[sblock=Ogre Combat]
Move: Stand with Athletics check- Success.
Standard: Angry Smash (make two attack rolls- take the best) Len- Miss & Miss.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 AC+2 Total Defence Underwater- 2 Turns left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/25 Surges 11/10 Underwater- 3 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/33 Surges 9/8

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 52 damage taken. Quarry (Thorgrim). Slowed & Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow- Ragged Dwarf #2 next.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Ragged Dwarf #2

The smile slips from the strange Dwarf's face, however not for long- the humanoid scampers forward a short distance and then sights his Crossbow, on Thorgrim... and takes aim, he's very good with his Crossbow.

His grin returns, he fires-

The bolt thuds into Thorgrim's breast and smashes through rips, grazing something rather important- his heart, every breath is red hot iron and stinging nettles, a blood bubble bursts from Thorgrim's mouth and slicks his armour...

[sblock=Ragged Dwarf #2]
Move: AA48
Free: Aimed Shot +2 to hit & 1d6 extra damage
Standard: Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage.
Minor: Reload.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 AC+2 Total Defence Underwater- 2 Turns left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/25 Surges 11/10 Underwater- 3 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/8 Surges 9/8 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 52 damage taken. Quarry (Thorgrim). Slowed & Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=6

Thorgrim you're up, and in a bad way- 8 HP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim growls angry and hacks through the shaft of the bolt. Pain and rage lend him speed as he clears the whole distance in mere heartbeats and swings his axe at the crossbowman.

[sblock=OOC]

minor: second wind
move: 38 AI
standard: move to 43 AF
AP: charge to 47 AA, Marauder's Rush


[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 16 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 7 / 9
Milestones: 1

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: 0 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Marauder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions: bloodied, +2 all defenses

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 8, 2011)

He wasn't sure if he was fated to die in these waters, but when the sounds of not one but two splashes of water reached his ears, he had hope. He briefly though about dumping his shield, but with the massive ogre this close, he had to keep it. If only he could reach the surface for one breath of air. He kicked away again, but the current kept him unbalanced and he barely moved off the ground as his feet slipped, not once but twice. _Pelor, bring me your sunshine!_ he prayed. The current pulled him closer to Cinara and he briefly indicated deeper into the lake. Perhaps the best option wasn't to fight, but to hold on until they could walk out of this water. If that time ever came...









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Swim Check to reach the surface - 1
Move - Swim check to reach the surface - 6






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 25 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


  Is the area of the fallen bridge (where Cinara currently stands) "filled in" vertically down below the water line, or is it a broken suspended span? I'm trying to determine if we can get "shelter" from the current by moving to AQ 31 or 32 or AT 34.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim growls angry and hacks through the shaft of the bolt. Pain and rage lend him speed as he clears the whole distance in mere heartbeats and swings his axe at the crossbowman.
> 
> ...






Pinotage said:


> He wasn't sure if he was fated to die in these waters, but when the sounds of not one but two splashes of water reached his ears, he had hope. He briefly though about dumping his shield, but with the massive ogre this close, he had to keep it. If only he could reach the surface for one breath of air. He kicked away again, but the current kept him unbalanced and he barely moved off the ground as his feet slipped, not once but twice. _Pelor, bring me your sunshine!_ he prayed. The current pulled him closer to Cinara and he briefly indicated deeper into the lake. Perhaps the best option wasn't to fight, but to hold on until they could walk out of this water. If that time ever came...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thorgrim covers the distance in quite a run- alas the Ragged Dwarf brings his crossbow up just in time to parry Thorgrim's blow.

Up close the creature smells... funny, unhealthy and unclean, and not at all like a Dwarf should- of the earth, work or stone.

Kazzagin meanwhile continues to drift downstream, suspended as he is in the current, he still can't reach the surface- although he clings forlornly to his heavy shield still. He floats a little by Cinara...

Mardred, up top, screams at Krogan- "Help Thorgrim- get the Dwarf..."

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 1 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/25 Surges 11/10 Underwater- 3 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/16 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 52 damage taken. Quarry (Thorgrim). Slowed & Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King

Krogan's up next, then Mardred, Cinara and Len- feel free to post ahead of time.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is the area of the fallen bridge (where Cinara currently stands) "filled in" vertically down below the water line, or is it a broken suspended span? I'm trying to determine if we can get "shelter" from the current by moving to AQ 31 or 32 or AT 34.




        *GM:*  Sorry, only just spotted this, it's an arched bridge- there really is little shelter, however you remember when you approached the tower initially- look at some of the early pictures, then there was a beach to the West of the tower.

See image below- that's the only way out of the water shown, and places where shelter is available from the current- to the side of the tower.

The Forges of the Mountain King


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 9, 2011)

Posting ahead of Krogran figuring his actions shouldn't affect Cinara's.

Cinara

Feeling/sensing/seeing/knowing Kazz is having problems getting to the surface, Cinara reaches down, gets Kazz' attention, and cups her hands for him to step into. She's not strong in the sense of pure brawn, but she hoped it will be enough to help him to the surface for some air and help propel him westward toward the beach. Unfortunately, all she managed to do was push her own feet deeper into the sands and silt at the bottom....

Then, not fully knowing Len has jumped in the water and thinking she is likely the only thing between the ogre and Kazzigan at this point, she pushes off from the bottom hard as her stubby legs can muster toward the creature. Kicking with all her might, she finally makes her way to the horrific beast and unleashes stone rain upon it, laced with some additional freezies couresty of her forgeborn heritage.

[sblock=Combat round] 
Minor: Strength check to assist/lift Kazz
Move: Athletics check to move to the surface at AO36
Move: Athletics check to move to AN38
AP: Earthen Hail + Elemental Legacy (Len and Cinara are both +2 AC and Fort until end of Cinara's next turn)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cinara]
Cinara Wastewater
Played by Larryfinnjr
Dwarf Warpriest Level 1 xp: 99

Perception: 14 Insight: 19 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 14 Reflex 13 Will 15
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 10 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 19 Cha 8

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 10

Resist: Acid/Cold/Fire/Lightning 2.
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison, +2 vs Ongoing damage.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +9, History +7, Insight +9, Religion +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -2, Arcana 0, Athletics -3, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -2, Streetwise -1, Thievery -2.

Feats: Forgeborn Heritage.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

Earth Domain- All allies within 5 gain +2 to Saves vs Ongoing damage. Subject of Healing Word takes half-damage from next attack (before end of your next turn).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Warhammer): +2 vs AC 1d10 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +2 vs AC 1d6 damage.

Burden of Earth (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage, and Pushed 1 square. Regardless of hit or not next attack against target by you or ally is at +1 To Hit, before end of your next turn.

Earth's Endurance (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. Regardless of hit or not you or ally within 5 squares gains +2 to AC until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Smite Undead (Warhammer): +6 vs Will 2d10+4 Radiant damage and you Push the target 6 squares (including Con bonus) and the creature is Immobilized until the end of your next turn. Miss: Half damage. This is a Channel Divinity Power- can only use 1/Encounter.

Earthen Hail (Warhammer): +6 vs Fortitude 1d10+4 damage and enemies in Blast 3 (including target) take 3 (Con bonus) damage. Regardless of hit or not you and all allies within 3 squares gain +2 to AC & Fortitude until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Healing Word: One target in Close Burst 5. Use once/Round but twice/Encounter. Target spends a Healing Surge and Heals an additional 1d6 Hit Points. Earth Domain the target takes half damage from next attack before the end of your next turn.

Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defenses until end of next turn.

Stone Speak: You make a Perception check with a +5 bonus to detect secret doors, hidden objects or creatures within 10 squares.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions
Elemental Legacy: You hit with an attack. Your attack deals an extra 3 Acid, Cold, Fire or Lightning damage.

Stone's Resolve: You or one ally in Close Burst 2. Target gains Resist 5 All until the end of your next turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use 1/Encounter. 

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Nimbus of Holy Light (Warhammer): Enemies in Close Burst 1 +6 vs Will 1d10+4 Radiant damage. Regardless of hit or not each ally within 2 squares gains +2 to all Defenses until the end of the Encounter.

Conditions:

Equipment: chainmail, heavy shield, warhammer, throwing hammer, adventurer's kit, 15gp
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Leaving Len's next action to someone else...I didn't have the best of luck my last try... LOL


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 9, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will start running towards Thorgrim and ragged dwarf. While doing so, he will grab his axe from the ground and try to land a blow to dwarfs side. Hopefully averting the heat from Thorgrim and onto himself..









*OOC:*


minor - pick up the axe
movement- double move/run.. whatever will get me there..
standard- charge with howling strike


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 9, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan will start running towards Thorgrim and ragged dwarf. While doing so, he will grab his axe from the ground and try to land a blow to dwarfs side. Hopefully averting the heat from Thorgrim and onto himself..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=Krogan's Run]Alas the only way to get to him is to run, these are the rules for run-

–5 Penalty to Attack Rolls: You have a –5 penalty to attack rolls until the start of your next turn.

Grant Combat Advantage: As soon as you begin running, you grant combat advantage to all enemies until the start of your next turn.

I'm going to presume that you do this, unless you come up with a better idea before we get round to the Ragged Dwarf again.[/sblock]

Krogan heads forward as fast as he can go, constantly looking behind him- aware of the what's going on below in the river, in seconds he's in the face of the second Ragged Dwarf, alas his axe blow is high wide and handsome- and in the process he's left himself exposed- easy to hit.

Mardred

Mardred meanwhile shuffles to the edge of the ledge and stares down in to the ravine, the Ogre's head and shoulders are above the water- if he could only, he takes aim and...

THUNG!

Not quite as good as the last time but...

"GRRRROOOAAAGGHH!"

Below the Ogre growls and tries to remove the second dagger from just behind his ear.

Mardred claps his hands, then looks around to see that nobody is watching him- he performs a little dance, beneath his feet the rock cracks a little, he suddenly goes statue still and reddens, looks again to make sure no-one is watching.

Mardred grins- he's doing his bit.

[sblock=Mardred Combat]
Move: Ambush Strike AL35.
Standard: Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- 14 damage
Free: Sneak Attack.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 1 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/25 Surges 11/10 Underwater- 3 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/16 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 66 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Thorgrim). Slowed & Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=7

Cinara's up.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Posting ahead of Krogran figuring his actions shouldn't affect Cinara's.
> 
> Cinara
> 
> ...




Cinara swims furiously, thrashing the water to a foam, gulps air at the surface and then swims against the tide to the Ogre, using all of her balance and straining her muscles she manages to maintain her position and (with Combat Advantage) manages to connect with her warhammer- delivering a brief burst of icy damage to augment her weapon's effect.

"BUGG'RIT!"

The Ogre cries again and flails in the water, one arm numbed he shakes it furiously to be free of the ice that has formed around his elbow...

The creature is battered and bruised, and yet has more than enough strength left to fight on... this is going to go down to the wire.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 1 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/25 Surges 11/10 Underwater- 3 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/16 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 84 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Thorgrim). Slowed & Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

The Forges of the Mountain King

Next up Len, then the Ogre and then the Ragged Dwarf. I'm not rolling for Len so someone better step in- Pinotage please...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 9, 2011)

That is o.k.. I am up close and personal..just the way i like it...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 9, 2011)

*Len*

Len smirked beneath the water as he watched the ogre bleed. It couldn't be easy for the massive beast to fight while its head was above the water. The water played funny tricks with your eyes. Either way, it was time to recycle this ogre as only UNCRAP could do.

He spun in the water, streamlining his body to avoid the current, like a spear thrown at a target. He effortlessly came up behind the ogre which he could see was already slipping in the sand from its wounds. Driving his feet firmly into the sand, he slammed his shield into the back of the ogre's knee. The force buckled the ogre over, just enough for Len to push off from the bottom and drive his cold and unforgiving battleaxe into the small of the ogre's back.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) to remain where he is - 25
Standard - Shield Feint vs. Ogre AC - 22. Damage - 10 hp

Not sure if the axe has been added to the values in his character sheet. If not, the Shield Feint is 23 vs. AC and 11 hp damage.






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kazzagin*









*OOC:*


Posting now as Kazzagin's action is unlikely to affect anything else.






He stumbled below the water in the current, vaguely catching sight of shapes and forms leaving him behind and the darkness looming ever closer and deeper in the lake. _I be the son of Aethor One-Arm! I be not letting this happen!_ He struggled to right himself, the weight of his armor too heavy and keeping him down. He spent too much time looking after Dark Mind Dwellers, and devoting himself to Pelor that water had never featured in his mind. A futile kick brought him nowhere as his feet stomped up clumsy dirt.

_I be the son of Aethor One-Arm! I be not letting this happen!_ As the current dragged him like a rag across the floor he started to grow ever more frantic, kicking more wildly and trying something, anything that would get him out of this mess and closer to the surface. Again he floundered. His eyes looked around, everywhere, anywhere for something that might help. He need to get back - he needed to kill that ogre and protect the other dwarves. The Dark Mind Dwellers depended on it.

The current pulled him further past the dark walls of an even darker tower. His breath was slowly fading. _I be the son of Aethor One-Arm! I be not letting this happen!_ He kicked crazily at anything beneath him, determined to get to the surface, armor and all. Luck! Sheer Luck! His foot found a stone on the ground, something solid. And with the remaining desparate strength he kick against in, finding enough grip and footing to launch himself upwards for a breath of precious air.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 2
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 2
Action Point - Athletics Check (Swim) - 13

Really starting to think that the DiceBot hates me... All Hail the DiceBot!?






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 25 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 10, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Really starting to think that the DiceBot hates me...











*OOC:*



It even channeled its hatred through me as Cinara tried to help you up!  I hear if you pay for a subscription, you get +1 to all your rolls....  LOL  















*OOC:*


  Well played w/ Len, too!  Actually to ALL of you, well played! I'm just LOVING the care everyone is putting into their turns. This is a VERY enjoyable romp!!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Len smirked beneath the water as he watched the ogre bleed. It couldn't be easy for the massive beast to fight while its head was above the water. The water played funny tricks with your eyes. Either way, it was time to recycle this ogre as only UNCRAP could do.
> 
> He spun in the water, streamlining his body to avoid the current, like a spear thrown at a target. He effortlessly came up behind the ogre which he could see was already slipping in the sand from its wounds. Driving his feet firmly into the sand, he slammed his shield into the back of the ogre's knee. The force buckled the ogre over, just enough for Len to push off from the bottom and drive his cold and unforgiving battleaxe into the small of the ogre's back.
> 
> ...




Len's axe cuts under the Ogre's guard, which is beginning to lose its edge, the great creature is sliced across its belly which produces a ribbon of red in the water. The beast is fading fast, but still has a little left in store- particularly as its icy limbs have since thawed.

The creature shuffles and it's feet and attempts to steady its balance, fighting against the current, before launching another Greatclub attack- a thrusting smack towards Len.

Len, alas, has no more to avoid the blow and takes it full force, his back and head are smashed in to the wall behind, for a second his limbs go limp, his eyes droop and he struggles to keep in his breath (Len makes an Immediate Endurance check), it's not enough- a stream of bubbles follow. Len's eyes blink open as he watches his air supply race to the surface- he must surface as soon as or he will begin to drowned.

The Ogre maintains it's position, unaffected by the current.

[sblock=Ogre Combat]
Free: Recharge Angry Smash (two attacks- take best).
Standard: Angry Smash- Greatclub Len- Hit 20 damage.
Move: Athletics check to stay in position. [/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 1 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/5 Surges Bloodied 11/10 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/16 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 95 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Thorgrim). Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

[/sblock]

New Map-

Next time.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ragged Dwarf #1

The Dwarf quickly steps back, and from point blank range, almost, fires its crossbow aimed straight for Thorgim's gut- it hits, and Thorgrim is left staggering clutching at the spot, ony a few inches of the crossbow boltjut from the wound... It's getting nasty now.

[sblock=Ragged Dwarf #2]
Move: Shift Z49.
Standard: Crossbow Thorgrim witb Aimed Shot
Free: Drop Crossbow
Minor: Draw Warhammer.
[/sblock]



[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 The Ravine

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 1 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/5 Surges Bloodied 11/10 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/2 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 95 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Thorgrim). Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=7

Note- Len must surface or else make an Endurance check, or else loses a Healing Surge as he drowns.

Kazzagin you're next, followed by Krogan, Mardred (me) and Cinara- last big push... maybe!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 10, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Kazzagin you're next, followed by Krogan, Mardred (me) and Cinara- last big push... maybe!












*OOC:*


 Pinotage posted for Kazz' turn in #255 ahead of time... figuring that Krogran will be engaged w/ the dwarf, I'll wait until you post again for Mardred.... 















*OOC:*


 Also, as I missed the first enounter in the foyer, will the end of _this_ encounter be a milestone? i.e., i've currently used my one and only AP so far?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Pinotage posted for Kazz' turn in #255 ahead of time... figuring that Krogran will be engaged w/ the dwarf, I'll wait until you post again for Mardred....
> ...




Got it, and yes...

Hang on, I've missed Thorgrim...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Posting now as Kazzagin's action is unlikely to affect anything else.
> ...




Light and glorious air, a prayer answered... Kazzagin lives.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/5 Surges Bloodied 11/10 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/2 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 95 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Thorgrim). Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.

Krogan's up...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

But I think while we're waiting a little bit of Mardred wouldn't hurt.

Mardred scurries about on the trail, looking for a safer place to stand. In his hand is... his last dagger, the rest have been lost to the river now, after this- well, he'll just have to get his bow out.

He balances his last Dagger, can't help but grin again- he's peering down at the pock-marked Ogre's head- 'I did that', he thinks to himself.

And let's the dagger fly...

And that's the last of Mardred's daggers.

He stamps his foot- the ledge crumbles and Mardred edges back just in time and grabs out his shortbow.

"KILL IT!" He screams at the swirling water below.

[sblock=Mardred Combat]
Move: Ambush Trick AK36 Combat Advantage Ogre.
Standard: Dagger Ogre (Cover)- Miss.
Minor: Draw Shortbow
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/5 Surges Bloodied 11/10 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/2 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 95 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Thorgrim). Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim-

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- 

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Thorgrim, Krogan and Cinara to attack.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/?g2_page=7

Come on, let's finish this...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 10, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Come on, let's finish this...












*OOC:*


 "I'm not dead yet... I feel happy!" 







Cinara

"Why won't you just lie down and sleep wit' the fishes!?"









*OOC:*


 Std: Burden of Earth, regardless of hit or miss, next attack by ally vs. ogre is at +1
Move: athl check to stay afloat if ogre still alive / or to move west toward Kazz if ogre dead
Minor: none


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim feels the life pumping out of his body but still continues swinging at the ragged dwarf. Now with a bit more success ...

[sblock=OOC]

minor: quarry on ragged dwarf
move: shift to 48 Z
standard: Sudden Strike


[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 2 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 7 / 9
Milestones: 1

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: 0 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Marauder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions: bloodied

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 11, 2011)

*Krogan*

" You should have kept that crossbow..you waz good with that...now it is my turn!" Krogan said to the dwarf moment before he stuck his axe in the belly of the enemy.. That block that dwarf tried to make was not nearly enough for the might of Krogans blow...








*OOC:*



Shift to AA48
Attack with Desperate fury..







[sblock=sheet] [FONT=verdana, geneva]Dwarf Barbarian Level 1

Perception: 10 Insight: 10 Low-light Vision

AC 17 Fortitude 16 Reflex 14 Will 10
Initiative: +3 Speed: 5
Str 19 Con 14 Dex 16 Int 8 Wis 10 Cha 8

Hit Points: 34 / 34 Bloodied: 17
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 10

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +7, Athletics +8, Endurance +8. 
Other Skills: Arcana -1, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal 0, History -1, Insight 0, Intimidate -1, Nature 0, Perception 0, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise -1, Thievery +2.

Feats: Versatile Expertise (Axe & Heavy Blade).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Barbarian Agility- +1 to AC & Reflex when not wearing Heavy Armour/tier.
Rageblood Vigour- Drop enemy to 0 HP to gain 2 (Con bonus) Temporary Hit Points.
Rampage- On Critical Hit grants free Basic Melee Attack. Once/Round. Must be using Barbarian Attack Power.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. High Crit.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Howling Strike (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+1d6+4 damage. High Crit. Can use this power in place of a Charge attack, if Raging can Charge an extra 2 squares with this power.
Pressing Strike (Greataxe): You Shift 2 squares and can Shift through enemies. +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage, and the target is Pushed 1 square. High Crit. If Raging this attack does an extra 1d6 damage.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Desperate Fury (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 2d12+6 damage (Con bonus included in damage). Miss: You can take 5 damage to re-roll the attack, if the re-roll misses you take an additional 5 damage. High Crit. 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Swift Charge: You reduce an enemy to 0 HP. You Charge an enemy. Free Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Swift Panther Rage (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 3d12+4 damage. Miss: Half damage[/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva]e. Regardless of hit [/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva]or not you enter the Rage of the Swift Panther- you gain +2 to Speed and can Shift 2 squares as a Move Action. See other effects on attacks above. High Crit. [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, geneva]Dwarf Barbarian Level 1

Perception: 10 Insight: 10 Low-light Vision

AC 17 Fortitude 16 Reflex 14 Will 10
Initiative: +3 Speed: 5
Str 19 Con 14 Dex 16 Int 8 Wis 10 Cha 8

Hit Points: 34 / 34 Bloodied: 17
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 8 / 10

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +7, Athletics +8, Endurance +8. 
Other Skills: Arcana -1, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal 0, History -1, Insight 0, Intimidate -1, Nature 0, Perception 0, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise -1, Thievery +2.

Feats: Versatile Expertise (Axe & Heavy Blade).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Barbarian Agility- +1 to AC & Reflex when not wearing Heavy Armour/tier.
Rageblood Vigour- Drop enemy to 0 HP to gain 2 (Con bonus) Temporary Hit Points.
Rampage- On Critical Hit grants free Basic Melee Attack. Once/Round. Must be using Barbarian Attack Power.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. High Crit.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Howling Strike (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+1d6+4 damage. High Crit. Can use this power in place of a Charge attack, if Raging can Charge an extra 2 squares with this power.
Pressing Strike (Greataxe): You Shift 2 squares and can Shift through enemies. +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage, and the target is Pushed 1 square. High Crit. If Raging this attack does an extra 1d6 damage.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Desperate Fury (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 2d12+6 damage (Con bonus included in damage). Miss: You can take 5 damage to re-roll the attack, if the re-roll misses you take an additional 5 damage. High Crit. 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Swift Charge: You reduce an enemy to 0 HP. You Charge an enemy. Free Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Swift Panther Rage (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 3d12+4 damage. Miss: Half damage[/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva]e. Regardless of hit [/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva]or not you enter the Rage of the Swift Panther- you gain +2 to Speed and can Shift 2 squares as a Move Action. See other effects on attacks above. High Crit. [/sblock]
[/FONT]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 11, 2011)

Huzzah Thorgrim! Huzzah Krogan! HUZZAH!!

Guess at this point we need to wait and see whether either the ogre (or the dwarf for that matter!) are still standing before Len takes his turn....

Otherwise, once they're dropped, the 3 in the water make for the beach, while the 3 still on the ledge carry dwarf #2 back to the tower and we regroup there?

Here's hoping we've got at least one of these buggers down........


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> "I'm not dead yet... I feel happy!"
> ...




And Cinara connects again, the Ogre is lost- panic ensues, the creature flails forlornly- trying to turn away- get away, it's out of its element and almost done for.

It's head bobs under the water, every now and then, half-heard screams and cries mixed with tremendous clouds of bubbles- the beast has lost control... clinging on to life by the slenderest of threads, a trapped animal...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/5 Surges Bloodied 11/10 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/2 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2
Ogre- 104 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Thorgrim). Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim-

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- 

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

[/sblock]

New Map to follow when others resolved.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Thorgrim Wildaxe*
> 
> Thorgrim feels the life pumping out of his body but still continues swinging at the ragged dwarf. Now with a bit more success ...
> 
> ...




Thorgrim's first waraxe catches the ragged Dwarf a glancing blow, the creature grins and drools a little- seemingly unconcerned.

His second waraxe wipes the smile from the ragged Dwarf's face altogether, he rips in to the humanoid's right bicep mangling flesh and muscle- Thorgrim rips and rakes the blade free- severing tendons. The Dwarf's right arm hangs limp- useless...

The creature's face shows pain, it screams-

"Dead gods live- death comes soon- the glow!"

Each word is hard come by- the creature sounds and seems almost incapable of reasoned speech...

What is this strange abomination? How did this happen? And to a Dwarf?

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/5 Surges Bloodied 11/10 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/2 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 19 damage taken. Quarry & Weakened (Thorgrim). 
Ogre- 104 damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- 

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

[/sblock]

New Map to follow Krogan's turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> " You should have kept that crossbow..you waz good with that...now it is my turn!" Krogan said to the dwarf moment before he stuck his axe in the belly of the enemy.. That block that dwarf tried to make was not nearly enough for the might of Krogans blow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan's greataxe connects and opens up a great gash in the ragged Dwarf's belly, instinctively the creature attempts to protect the wound with his right arm, but the limb is dead.

The impact of the blow also sends the humanoids backwards, it's head clunks as it connects with the wall of the Ravine, the beast-Dwarf, chokes off jumbled words-

"Dead gods- kill! The glow!"

Then slicks blood down itself- it giggles and froths at the mouth- a bloody foam.

Thorgrim and Krogan almost have to turn aside as long grey sausages of intestine slither from it's belly wound to pool on the floor.

And still it giggles and chokes, attempting to heft it's warhammer to make an attack...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
16 Ogre
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/5 Surges Bloodied 11/10 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/2 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry & Weakened (Thorgrim). 
Ogre- 104 damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Len).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len-

Ogre-

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- 

[/sblock]


New Maps, the Ragged Dwarf's last stand-

060 The Ravine- The ragged Dwarf's last stand

New Maps, the Ogre's last stand-

061 The Ravine- The Ogre's last stand

Len's up next, and +4 To Hit the Ogre (+3 from his Shield Feint last time and +1 from Cinara).


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 11, 2011)

*Len*

Pain flares in Len's muscles and bones as the ogre lands a heavy blow. _Ya gonna git what's comin' to ya!_ Already struggling with the length of time he's been underwater, he focuses his mind on one thing and one thing only - the ogre in front of him. He'll worry about drowning and dying later.

Still reeling from his previous attack, Len fails to relent in his pursuit of victory. Shield and axe make a powerful combination - he uses the shield to bask a kneecap, the ogre now seriously unbalanced in the water while Len's footing is firm. A few tentative prods and cuts with the battleaxe give him the opportunity he's looking for. He places one foot on the ogre's knee, launches himself upward as the ogre's arms flail wildly and unbalanced. He reaches a higher vantage point and aims for the neck. The blow cuts deeply. Len tumbles backward, the water making the summersault all too easy. In a fraction of a second he's on the bottom, shield raised. Just waiting. Waiting for the ogre to fall. _Come on, ya great oaf. Fall damn ya! _









*OOC:*


Minor - Second Wind - 7 hp back
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) to remain where he is - 16
Standard - Shield Feint 24 vs. AC Ogre - Damage 9 hp

Ignore those last rolls - he's already used his action point. Endurance Check 9 vs. Drowning. Lose 1 Healing Surge.






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 0
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Pain flares in Len's muscles and bones as the ogre lands a heavy blow. _Ya gonna git what's comin' to ya!_ Already struggling with the length of time he's been underwater, he focuses his mind on one thing and one thing only - the ogre in front of him. He'll worry about drowning and dying later.
> 
> Still reeling from his previous attack, Len fails to relent in his pursuit of victory. Shield and axe make a powerful combination - he uses the shield to bask a kneecap, the ogre now seriously unbalanced in the water while Len's footing is firm. A few tentative prods and cuts with the battleaxe give him the opportunity he's looking for. He places one foot on the ogre's knee, launches himself upward as the ogre's arms flail wildly and unbalanced. He reaches a higher vantage point and aims for the neck. The blow cuts deeply. Len tumbles backward, the water making the summersault all too easy. In a fraction of a second he's on the bottom, shield raised. Just waiting. Waiting for the ogre to fall. _Come on, ya great oaf. Fall damn ya! _
> 
> ...




The Ogre suddenly looks pained, tries desperately to reach up with his hand to the rent on his neck- his greatclub abandoned sinks to the bottom of the river. The great beast thrashes once emitting a fog of blood and bubbles... and then nothing- stillness.

The Ogre slowly sinks to the bottom.

Meantime Len's chest grows tight, he blinks furiously, as gravity- such as it is beneath the water, begins to press down upon him- his chest burns- he needs air, quickly.

[sblock=Len] Needs to surface next turn, if he fails then another Endurance check, harder than last time, on failure the loss of another Healing Surge.[/sblock]

The Ogre is dead- now to get the Dwarf's the hell out of dodge.

Remember you move an extra 2 squares down stream anyway.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #2*
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/2 Surges 9/7 Bloodied.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry & Weakened (Thorgrim). 
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- 

Thorgrim-

Kazzagin-

Krogan-

Mardred-

Cinara-

[/sblock]

Next up ragged Dwarf #2, then the New Map.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Ragged Dwarf #2

The creature spills his crossbow and does his best to lever his warhammer in to position, the blow when it comes- aimed at Thorgrim is half-hearted, and yet- if it connects... and it does...

Thorgrim slumps against the wall of the ravine, slides first to his knees, and then face forwards on to the floor- a trickle of blood from his left ear, where the ragged Dwarf's warhammer connected.

[sblock=Ragged Dwarf #2 Combat]
Free: Drop Crossbow
Minor: Draw Warhammer
Standard: Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- Dying!
[/sblock]

The ragged Dwarf gibbers and giggles some more, his ragged beard now stiff with blood- the twinkle in his eyes seems to grow as the strange humanoid shifts it's attention to Krogan.

"Next!" It gargles, spitting out fresh blood.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8 Chanting +1
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/-3 Surges 9/7- Dying.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry & Weakened (Thorgrim). 
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Drop crossbow. Draw warhammer. Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- dying.

Thorgrim-

Kazzagin-

Krogan-

Mardred-

Cinara-

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...he+Ravine-+Ogre+dead_+Thorgrim+dying.jpg.html

Thorgrim- Death Saving Throw please.

Kazzagin, Krogan, Mardred and Cinara please...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 11, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The air tasted good, if air could be tasted. The vantage from above the water at least gave him a view of where he was. From here he saw the combined power of Cinary and Len take down the powerful ogre, though he didn't see the attacks Len made from the bottom of the river. From here too he could see the tower looming above him and the directions he needed to go in. Thanking Pelor for fresh air, he renewed his efforts to swim around the tower and to the beach. His armor was still too heavy though, and he merely managed to drift with the light current roughly in the direction he was aiming for in any case.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 8 
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 8

Not sure how to interpret the swimming rules, but a failure by 4 or less as in this case means he just stays afloat about the water and get dragged by the current?






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 25 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The air tasted good, if air could be tasted. The vantage from above the water at least gave him a view of where he was. From here he saw the combined power of Cinary and Len take down the powerful ogre, though he didn't see the attacks Len made from the bottom of the river. From here too he could see the tower looming above him and the directions he needed to go in. Thanking Pelor for fresh air, he renewed his efforts to swim around the tower and to the beach. His armor was still too heavy though, and he merely managed to drift with the light current roughly in the direction he was aiming for in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I agree...     

Kazzagin goes bob, bob, bobbing along- carried by the current...

New Map- not needed, we'll see it when others move off.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2011)

*Thorgrim Wildaxe*

Thorgrim lies on the rock, bleeding...

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=sheet]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 2 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge Value: 8 Surges per day: 7 / 9
Milestones: 1

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: 0 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History  +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0,  Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Dwarven Weapon Training.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Marauder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+8 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal  an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active  until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as  Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+2 damage. Regardless of  hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same  target. +6 vs AC 2d12+6 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end  of your next Round.

Conditions: bloodied, dying

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 12, 2011)

Posting out of turn as I'm sure it will have no effect on anyone else.

Cinara

"C'mon, Len, I still hear the sounds of battle from up above, hurry...."









*OOC:*


 With 2x Athletics checks plus current will attempt to move as far west as possible.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 12, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan was unable to stop the previous blow from the dwarf, but he will make sure that that is his last one...
Raising his axe in an upward arc, Krogan found a clear opening in dwarfs defenses...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 12, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan was unable to stop the previous blow from the dwarf, but he will make sure that that is his last one...
> Raising his axe in an upward arc, Krogan found a clear opening in dwarfs defenses...












*OOC:*


Or not...















*OOC:*


I must inform you guys that I am leaving today to Zagreb on my first module in my MBA studies. I will be there until next saturday, so my posts will be sporadic. I know I will have internet connection in the school, but in the apartment that we rented there is none. Since my classes start from 9am and finish at 7 pm, I guess there will be enough time to post... ;-)


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan was unable to stop the previous blow from the dwarf, but he will make sure that that is his last one...
> Raising his axe in an upward arc, Krogan found a clear opening in dwarfs defenses...




At the last moment the ragged Dwarf raises his warhammer and parries the blow- his strength has returned, his arm no-longer useless, the creature grins- looks sidewards and down at Thorgrim bleeding out on the cold stone floor and barks-

"DEAD, dead, DEAD, dead- next you", and nods at Krogan.

Mardred

Mardred rumbles forward, loading his shortbow as he progresses, comes to a halt and... fires.

Alas the arrow 'thunks' against the stone wall of the ravine, well wide... things are getting desperate.

[sblock=Mardred Combat]
Move: AH41
Standard: Shortbow Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/-3 Surges 9/7- Dying.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied.
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Drop crossbow. Draw warhammer. Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- dying.

Thorgrim- Death Save- 2 (1 Fail).

Kazzagin- Drifting in the river, failing Athletics checks to swim.

Krogan- Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move AH41. Shortbow Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Cinara-

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Ravine-+The+ragged+Dwarf+fights+on_.jpg.html

Cinara up (I'll post this in a moment), then Pinotage with Len please...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Posting out of turn as I'm sure it will have no effect on anyone else.
> 
> Cinara
> 
> ...




Cinara swims as fast as she can in an attempt to get out of the river... alas not fast enough.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 Underwater- 3 Turns left
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 Underwater- 3 Turn left
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/8
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 Underwater- 0 Turns left.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/-3 Surges 9/7- Dying.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied.
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Drop crossbow. Draw warhammer. Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- dying.

Thorgrim- Death Save- 2 (1 Fail).

Kazzagin- Drifting in the river, failing Athletics checks to swim.

Krogan- Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move AH41. Shortbow Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Cinara- Swim- one Fail, one Success + drift.

Turn #8

Len- 

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- 

[/sblock]


New Map-

064 The Ravine- Set adrift

Pinotage with Len please...

Thorgrim another Death Saving Throw please...

        *GM:*  Just to state, there's a strong possibility we are about to witness the death of Thorgrim- he needs a DC15 Heal Check to stabilise, as a Standard Action...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 12, 2011)

*Len*

His lungs were bursting and it didn't help that the massive lumbering ogre's body slumped down nearly on top of him. He brushed the body aside, floundered in the water and then kicked to get away. His foot caught on the ogre's body, dragging him back down but he managed to shake it free after a brief tug. _Dang beast! Ya git what come to ya!_

Kicking harder, he launched off the bottom and reached the surface with ease taking in a deep breath. His head bobbed up above the water and he quickly checked around to see where everybody was. He spotted Mardred on the ledge above, and Cinara and Kazzagin floating downstream. "Ya be holdin' tight, Mardred!" he yelled, "We be comin' for ya." He looked downstream again. "Aye, lass, ya think ya can be helpin Kazz get hisself outta the water?" he called to Cinara.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 11
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 26 - Swim diagonally up to AN36






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 12 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 0
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
*Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 12, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

"I be coming!" he called back, hoping that his words were true. His allies needed him, and his monumental failure to defend them in this battle was starting to weigh on his mind as much as his armor in this water. Steeling his resolve, he continued to make way towards the edge of the tower. If he could reach it, he could grab hold and drag himself along the wall rather than trying to swim the whole way.

He made the first bit of ground easily enough, if he could just reach the tower edge he could drag himself around the corner. Unfortunately he focus on grabbing hold of the wall meant he wasn't as coordinated as he need to be and before long he was floundering beneath the water again. His hands reached out to grab the rock on the side of the tower to steady himself and pull his way along.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 20 to AS27
Move - Athletics Check (Swim) - 6 to AU25

Athletics Check to grab hold of rock on side of tower, if possible. Not sure how it would work to drag himself along the wall rather than swim back to the beach.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 25 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> His lungs were bursting and it didn't help that the massive lumbering ogre's body slumped down nearly on top of him. He brushed the body aside, floundered in the water and then kicked to get away. His foot caught on the ogre's body, dragging him back down but he managed to shake it free after a brief tug. _Dang beast! Ya git what come to ya!_
> 
> Kicking harder, he launched off the bottom and reached the surface with ease taking in a deep breath. His head bobbed up above the water and he quickly checked around to see where everybody was. He spotted Mardred on the ledge above, and Cinara and Kazzagin floating downstream. "Ya be holdin' tight, Mardred!" he yelled, "We be comin' for ya." He looked downstream again. "Aye, lass, ya think ya can be helpin Kazz get hisself outta the water?" he called to Cinara.
> 
> ...




Len breaks the surface and gasps down great lungfuls of cold air- a blessed relief, the current continues to take him out of the ravine.

Meanwhile, back up top, on the trail-

Ragged Dwarf #2

The humanoid eyes Krogan and then attempts to deliver an over-head blow with its warhammer- and does so, smashing hard in to Krogan's shoulder- bending and buckling armour and chipping the bone beneath.

"Glow DEAD!" The strange creature recites, as blood begins to pour from it's nose.

Krogan is bloodied.

[sblock=Ragged Dwarf #2 Combat]
Standard: Warhammer Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/8- Bloodied.
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/-3 Surges 9/7- Dying- Death Save Failures = 1.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied.
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Drop crossbow. Draw warhammer. Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- dying.

Thorgrim- Death Save- 2 (1 Fail).

Kazzagin- Drifting in the river, failing Athletics checks to swim.

Krogan- Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move AH41. Shortbow Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Cinara- Swim- one Fail, one Success + drift.

Turn #8

Len- Swim- Fail. Swim- Success + Drift.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Warhammer Krogan- Hit 13 damage Bloodied.

Thorgrim- 

Kazzagin- 

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

Thorgrim for the Death Save please.

Krogan to go now... and we're in trouble, Thorgrim has already failed one Death Save.

New Map after Kazzagin's turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> "I be coming!" he called back, hoping that his words were true. His allies needed him, and his monumental failure to defend them in this battle was starting to weigh on his mind as much as his armor in this water. Steeling his resolve, he continued to make way towards the edge of the tower. If he could reach it, he could grab hold and drag himself along the wall rather than trying to swim the whole way.
> 
> He made the first bit of ground easily enough, if he could just reach the tower edge he could drag himself around the corner. Unfortunately he focus on grabbing hold of the wall meant he wasn't as coordinated as he need to be and before long he was floundering beneath the water again. His hands reached out to grab the rock on the side of the tower to steady himself and pull his way along.
> 
> ...




The current continues to cause Kazz to drift on... however from somewhere the Dwarf seems to find a new seam of strength ('20'), he manages to keep himself above the water as long as he can- until he's beyond the tower, out of the current.

His arms are like lead, no use... he sinks, and yet with a mighty effort claws himself back up again to breach the surface- clinging on to the tower- a sheer wall, the beach is not so far away.

        *GM:*  Note- there is no current beyond the tower (where you are), you can climb the tower but that requires a succesful Athletics check (DC10), once again this counts as difficult terrain and you have to climb 2 squares- in practical terms it takes you one successfull Climb check, and one whole movement phase to climb up to the top of the tower. Remember the Tower is a broken shell- you then can jump down without harm as another Movement Action, this would put you inside the tower.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/8- Bloodied.
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/-3 Surges 9/7- Dying- Death Save Failures = 1.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied.
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Drop crossbow. Draw warhammer. Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- dying.

Thorgrim- Death Save- 2 (1 Fail).

Kazzagin- Drifting in the river, failing Athletics checks to swim.

Krogan- Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move AH41. Shortbow Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Cinara- Swim- one Fail, one Success + drift.

Turn #8

Len- Swim- Fail. Swim- Success + Drift.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Warhammer Krogan- Hit 13 damage Bloodied.

Thorgrim- 

Kazzagin- Swim- '20'. Swim- Fail but hold on to Tower with Athletics check.

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

065 The Ravine- Kazz clings on to the Tower. Thorgrim only just clings on to life.

Thorgrim Death Save please...

Krogan, what's it to be- try to kill the Dwarf, or try to save Thorgrim?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 12, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> you can climb the tower but that requires a succesful Athletics check (DC10), once again this counts as difficult terrain and you have to climb 2 squares- in practical terms it takes you one successfull Climb check, and one whole movement phase to climb up to the top of the tower. Remember the Tower is a broken shell- you then can jump down without harm as another Movement Action, this would put you inside the tower












*OOC:*


 Oh well this is good news! Can Cinara try to climb the tower side at AQ31 and plop down on the edge of the bridge? This post will attempt to do exactly that... if you don't think that's possible, then she'll just swim swim swim around to Kazz. 















*OOC:*


 Option 1: drift to AQ31 and climb -- obviously this was a horrible failure, but it was her first choice if it were possible.

Option 2: drift and swim fast as she can around the tower toward Kazz.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 12, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Thorgrim Death Save please...
> 
> Krogan, what's it to be- try to kill the Dwarf, or try to save Thorgrim?












*OOC:*


 How many battles have you been in that have gone this down to the wire, folks!? This is such a nail-biter! I'm chompin' at the bit wondering if we'll all survive. I'm even feeling like a personal failure for not being there for Thorgrim. Krogran's got a tough choice, one that's even harder to make without knowing if Thorgrim makes or fails his second death save. Life and death in the balance... good show!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Oh well this is good news! Can Cinara try to climb the tower side at AQ31 and plop down on the edge of the bridge? This post will attempt to do exactly that... if you don't think that's possible, then she'll just swim swim swim around to Kazz.
> ...




Cinara tries to grab at the Tower wall, alas the current takes her, she manages to swim back towards the tower but cannot get close enough.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len
15 Ragged Dwarf #2
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan*
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/8- Bloodied.
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/-3 Surges 9/7- Dying- Death Save Failures = 1.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 40 damage taken- Bloodied.
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Drop crossbow. Draw warhammer. Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- dying.

Thorgrim- Death Save- 2 (1 Fail).

Kazzagin- Drifting in the river, failing Athletics checks to swim.

Krogan- Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move AH41. Shortbow Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Cinara- Swim- one Fail, one Success + drift.

Turn #8

Len- Swim- Fail. Swim- Success + Drift.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Warhammer Krogan- Hit 13 damage Bloodied.

Thorgrim- 

Kazzagin- Swim- '20'. Swim- Fail but hold on to Tower with Athletics check.

Krogan- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- Grab to Climb- Fail. Swim- Success & Fail + Drift.

[/sblock]

New Map-

066 The Ravine- Synchronised Dwarf swimming team

Thorgrim for the Death Save.

Krogan for the action- Fight the Ragged Dwarf or try to Heal Thorgrim?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thorgrim's second death save (1 failed).

Do we have no one with remaining healing powers in the group?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thorgrim's second death save (1 failed).
> ...












*OOC:*


 Verflixte DiceBot!

At this point I'm thinking unless Krogan or Mardred pop a DC15 heal check on you, there's nothing else. I'd hoped Cinara could climb the tower before having to swim around it (curse the DiceBot again!)...now it's going to take her a number of turns to get to Thor. Cinara's used both her Healing Words and her Heal 9 doesn't help him this far away......  Fingers crossed!

And the killer is Krogan/Ressurectah's post saying his replies would be sporadic for a week starting today as he's enroute to Zagreb. And so, we wait.......  

Unless....  can Krogan "delay" until Mardred goes? Thinking maybe/hopefully Mardred can take out ragged dwarf #2 from range taking away the choice for Krogan to have to decide between trying to heal Thor and combat. Will that work, DM?


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 12, 2011)

*krogan*

Here we go... Krogan will finish off the dwarf. It is n his blood to pursue until death. If Moradin is looking, he will need to help us now.


Now that the dwarf is finally dead, I will aproach to Thor and put preassure on his worst wound. I know I can't use my heal check, bit maybe I could help Mardred with a bonus... God speed Mardred..


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Here we go... Krogan will finish off the dwarf. It is n his blood to pursue until death. If Moradin is looking, he will need to help us now.
> 
> 
> Now that the dwarf is finally dead, I will aproach to Thor and put preassure on his worst wound. I know I can't use my heal check, bit maybe I could help Mardred with a bonus... God speed Mardred..




Krogan screams wildly as his greataxe- at last, smashes through the ragged Dwarf's defences and splits the foul creature's skull. The maniac Dwarf topples forward...

Krogan is quickly to Thorgrim- the Ranger has lost a lot of blood, Krogan however is no medic, he simply does his best to staunch the flow of the blood.

        *GM:*  An extra +1 to Mardred's Heal Check.     

Mardred is over to Thorgrim at a run... he moves swiftly, although he too is not trained in the healing arts... he frets even as he works...

"It's not working... he's dying- CINARA... KAZZAGIN... HE'S DYING!"

[sblock=Mardred Combat]
Move: Run Z48
Standard: Heal Check stabilise Thorgrim- Fail.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Ravine

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Len*
15 Thorgrim*
15 Kazzagin
14 Krogan
13 Mardred
13 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/8- Bloodied.
Len 29/12 Surges Bloodied 11/8 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Thorgrim 33/-3 Surges 9/7- Dying- Death Save Failures = 1.

Monsters

Ragged Dwarf #1- 52 (non-lethal) damage taken- Unconscious. 
Ragged Dwarf #2- 53 damage taken- Dead.
Ogre- 113 damage taken- Dead.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Len- Charge Shield Bash Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 15 non-lethal damage & knocked Prone.

Thorgrim-  Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #1- '1' Miss.

Kazzagin- Combat Challenge Ragged Dwarf #1.

Krogan- Moshing.

Mardred- Move AN30.

Cinara- Move (Run) AP32. Perception...

Turn #2

Len- Shield Feint Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Stand. Drop Crossbow. Draw Warhammer. Warhammer Len- Hit 13 damage. Combat Challenge- 5 Radiant damage from Kazzagin.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Run out of sight.

Thorgrim- Quarry ragged Dwarf #1. Twin Strike ragged Dwarf #1- both Hit 16 damage & Bloodied.

Kazzagin- Move AO31. Holy Strike Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Krogan- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ambush Trick Move AM29. RBA Dagger Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Miss.

Cinara- Shift AO33. Earth's Endurance Combat Advantage Ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied still. Healing Word +3 Len.

Turn #3

Len- Shift A032. Shield Feint ragged Dwarf #1- Hit 9 damage- KO'd.

Ogre- Double Move.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Unconscious.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Double Move.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ogre. Stow Waraxe. Draw Handaxe.

Kazzagin- Move AL35. Total Defence.

Krogan- Move AM33. Perception check- Ogre and Dwarf on their way.

Mardred- Move AM32. Ready Action.

Cinara- Move AL30.

Turn #4

Len- Move AN25 dragging ragged Dwarf #1 with him.

Ogre- Move. Charge Kazzagin. Mardred OA Dagger Ogre- Miss. Charge Kazzagin Greatclub- Hit 20 damage & Bloodied & knocked of ledge in to the river.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move Z51. Crossbow Krogan-Miss. Reload Crossbow.

Thorgrim- Move AN33. Hand Axe Ogre- Miss. Draw Warpick.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Second Wind 7HP back and +2 to all Defences. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Charge Howling Strike to AK35 and smash the ground beneath the Ogres feet- Hit but minimum damage & Krogan shift. Action Point and attempt to Push the Ogre off balance- contested Athletics check, Krogan 24 vs Ogre 22- the Ogre shifts a little... but not enough.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AN32. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack Ogre- Miss. Draw Dagger. Action Point. Ranged Basic Attack Dagger with Sneak Attack Ogre- Crit 25 damage- the Ogre Saves '1' and falls head first off the ledge taking another 13 damage.

Cinara- Move & Drop in to river AQ34. Healing Word +6 HP Kazzagin. Stone's Resolve DR5 Kazzagin.

Turn #5

Len- Move AN30. Move AM35. Action Point Charge and Leap down (1 HP damage to Len) on Ogre Battleaxe- Hit 7 damage and 7 Cold damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ogre- Athletics check to Stand- Success. Angry Smash Greatclub (Underwater) Len- Miss & Miss.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd

Ragged Dwarf #2- Move AA48. Aimed Shot Crossbow Thorgrim- Crit 25 damage- Bloodied. Reload.

Thorgrim- Second Wind & +2 on all defences. Move AI38. Move AF43. Action Point. Charge Marauder's Rush Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Kazzagin- Drift downstream 2 squares. Swim to surface- Fail. Swim to surface- Fail.

Krogan- Grab Axe. Run. Charge Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AL35. Ranged basic Attack Dagger with Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover) with Sneak Attack- Hit 14 damage & Bloodied.

Cinara- Lift Kazzagin- Fail. Move (Swim) & Surface AO36. Move (Swim) AN38. Action Point. Earthen Hail Combat Advantage Ogre- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied and +2 AC & Fort for Cinara & Len.

Turn #6

Len- Athletics against current- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 11 damage & Marked.

Ogre- Angry Smash Len- Hit 20 damage and Bloodied. Len Endurance check- Fail= out of breath. Ogre Athletics check- stay in position- Success.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Shift back Crossbow with Aimed Shot Thorgrim- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Quarry Ragged Dwarf #2. Shift Z48. Sudden Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit & Hit 19 damage & Weakened.

Kazzagin- Attempt to surface- Fail. Attempt to surface- Fail. Action Point. Attempt to surface- Success.

Krogan- Shift AA48. Desperate Fury Ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick AK36. Dagger Combat Advantage Ogre (Cover)- Miss. Draw Shortbow.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ogre- Hit 9 damage, next attack +1 To Hit. Swim check- Success.

Turn #7

Len- Second Wind 7HP back +2 all defences. Swim Check- Success. Shield Feint Ogre- Hit 9 damage- Dead. Endurance Check- Fail = -1 Healing Surge.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Drop crossbow. Draw warhammer. Warhammer Thorgrim- Hit 5 damage- dying.

Thorgrim- Death Save- 2 (1 Fail).

Kazzagin- Drifting in the river, failing Athletics checks to swim.

Krogan- Howling Strike Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Mardred- Move AH41. Shortbow Ragged Dwarf #2- Miss.

Cinara- Swim- one Fail, one Success + drift.

Turn #8

Len- Swim- Fail. Swim- Success + Drift.

Ragged Dwarf #1- Ko'd.

Ragged Dwarf #2- Warhammer Krogan- Hit 13 damage Bloodied.

Thorgrim- Death Save 7 (Fail x2)

Kazzagin- Swim- '20'. Swim- Fail but hold on to Tower with Athletics check.

Krogan- Howling Strike ragged Dwarf #2- Hit 13 damage- Dead. Help Mardred with Thorgrim.

Mardred- Move (Run) Z48. Heal Check stabilise Thorgrim- Fail.

Cinara- Grab to Climb- Fail. Swim- Success & Fail + Drift.

Turn #9

Len- 

Thorgrim- 

Kazzagin- 

Krogan- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Thorgrim, it seems you posted while I was doing my post- didn't see you had made your second roll, we need your third now...

Len- Pinotage can you continue with Len please. And straight after try and get Kazzagin out of the water and around to the fallen Thorgrim.

Cinara- you may as well do your turn as soon as also.

Krogan and Mardred are on hold until Thorgrim has done his two Death Saves.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+The+Ravine-+Thorgrim+could+be+dying.jpg.html

Blimey, it's all down to Thorgrim and his two Death Saves.

Here's the scene-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/068+The+Ravine-+Help+Thorgrim.jpg.html


Good luck.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 13, 2011)

Cinara

Hearing Mardred yell, Cinara knew it was dire indeed. With whatever reserves she has left, she lunges once again for the tower wall. Somehow finding purchase on the crumbling surface, she spiders her way up the wall.

"Thorgrim! Hear me now! Moradin has no interest in meeting you face-to-face quite yet. Steel yourself and hold on!!"









*OOC:*


 not sure where I would end up after coming over the wall or how far, if any, she can move toward Thorgrim.......


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thorgrim's second death save (1 failed).
> ...




        *GM:*  Sorry, only just seen this entry.

Yes- Kazz has a Lay on Hands... he's miles away from you however.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Hearing Mardred yell, Cinara knew it was dire indeed. With whatever reserves she has left, she lunges once again for the tower wall. Somehow finding purchase on the crumbling surface, she spiders her way up the wall.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  You're up and over... but miles away, your first move action gets you up the wall- to the top. The second move gets you down from the wall and about 5 squares more (at a run). Which still leaves you two Moves at a run away from Thorgrim.

It's all down to Thorgrim's third Death Save, and only Len goes before then- and he can do nothing...

Thorgrim, sorry about the confusion but the result is- we need your third Death Save.     

New Map- will post after Len & Thorgrim's posts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

Thorgrim dies an unfortunate death in the caves below his homeland. May he remembered as valiant and buried with his uncle's axe. At least, he now joins his father and mother.









*OOC:*


Thorgrim's last (?) Death save.
And another 1


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 13, 2011)

*Len*

Len watched as Cinara climbed upward, heaving her lithe body up the stones to the level above. He paused in looking a little too long before the current dragged him passed the rocks. "Yeah, yeah," he muttered to himself as he gripped the rock and with great agility and discipline climbed the short distance to the top.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Athletics Check (Climb) - 23
Move - Athletics Check (Climb) - 19 - To AO33






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 12 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 0
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
*Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 13, 2011)

"I be hating water from now on," he cursed beneath his breath, swallowing another mouthful as he gripped onto the side of the tower. At least here the current wasn't as strong. Taking a deep breath, and using pounds of muscle, he reached for a higher point on the rock, braced his legs and started the short climb upward. It wasn't without its trouble - one foot-hold broken, another slip of the hand, and ages to drag his soaking wet plated body over the top of the wall. He almost rolled off the other side. "Never again, I be swearing," he cursed again as he landed on the other side, and got to his weary feet. "This be feeling much better."









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - Athletics Check (Climb) - 11 
Move - To AO23






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 25 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Thorgrim dies an unfortunate death in the caves below his homeland. May he remembered as valiant and buried with his uncle's axe. At least, he now joins his father and mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"NOOOOOOOO!"

Mardred screams even as Cinara comes racing towards them, Krogan is left on his knees cradling the lifeless form of Thorgrim... the moments pass like ages.

Cinara, who has yet to give up hope, scrambles in the dirt- checking and re-checking the motionless Thorgrim, after ten minutes of fruitless labour even she has to concede- his spirit has departed.

Kazzagin and Len have now made it to the spot, the five stand around, unable to give voice to their feelings- being a hero it seems comes at a terrible price, their collective hopes and dreams- easy victories, gold and glory, are shattered.

Death lives under the mountain, death lives in the stone and the shadow, death and pain, and hurt, and suffering...

Thorgrim's body is eventually taken up, carried with ceremony back the way the Dwarf's came. The two ragged Dwarves (one dead, one alive but still unconscious) are also taken- Len carries one beneath each arm. The Dwarves head back to the camp a little way off- where they left the Gaffer.

The Gaffer of course is surprised to see them but holds his tongue, and becomes all businesslike when he spots Thorgrim. 

The body is swiftly prepared, as is the custom, rocks are gathered for the cairn, a service held with prayers from Cinara and Kazzagin, followed by final words...

And when it's done the five Dwarfs remaining, and the Gaffer, return swiftly to the fire- it seems colder in the caverns then ever before, there they mutter and eat, knowing that they must return. Each casting dark glances at the ragged Dwarf- now gagged, wild-eyed and awake.

        *GM:*  Things to do-

1. Last words for Thorgrim please.
2. Anything you wish to do with the dead ragged Dwarf?
3. Same but for the one alive?

Remember to make any skill checks you need to for whatever actions you are doing- I like skill checks they tell me how well you are doing something.     

Five to go...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

The Gaffer stands up-

In the centre of the circle of Dwarves is Thorgrim, his body, save for his face now entirely covered with stones.

"I never new 'im, an' yet he seemed a good lad. Quiet, even thoughtful. I hear he was brave- charged down that abomination..."

The Gaffer casts a sidewards glance at the dead ragged Dwarf.

"It's a pity he had to go this way... but that's the price you pay sometimes, for wanting to be an 'ero. My Moradin bless him and keep him safe- back to the stone from whence he came..."

The Gaffer sits back down, and waits for any of the others present to say a few words.

        *GM:*  You have until approx 8PM GMT tomorrow to add anything you wish... then we'll move on to the ragged Dwarves.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 14, 2011)

Cinara

"It wasn't 'is time. Moradin now looks upon his face in disbelief, and grief. Welcome will he be in the great mead halls of the Wildaxe, but all will know he was cut down by ANOTHER DWARF!"

Cinara turns from Thorgrim's face and stares at the dwarf monster bound and gagged on the ground. Drawing her sacred hammer from her belt and sweeping a piton from a nearby pile of supplies, she bounds over to the beast and rips the wad of cloth from its mouth.

"What ARE you, dwarf? What has beset your mind to turn against your own? What do you guard in the Hold? Whom do you serve? SPEAK, foul creature, else I will drive this spike through your eye with one mighty blow!"

The ragged thing's face twists into a mad grin and it just spits in Cinara's face, laughing and gurgling....

[sblock=OOC] Intimidate check. Not sure if the chanting bonus still applies (not included in my roll). At first I thought of waxing religious, but she's way more mad (mostly at herself for letting a comrade fall) then pious right now.... [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC2] Just an FYI, Cinara surely retrieved her shield before heading back to the Gaffer's camp. [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin stood around the stone mound that once was Thorgrim, his face solemn and fairly expressionless. Inside his mind was riddled with feelings of remorse, regret and even guilt. If he'd not falled off that stupid ledge, then perhaps things would not have turned out the way they were. But life was full of ifs, and there was very little you could do about any of them. He'd given himself to Pelor, and Thorgrim was not with Moradin.

"May Pelor be blessing and lighting your path on your journey, Thorgrim, and may Moradin be breaking every stone that be in your path." His words were soft spoken, but quickly as Cinara was venting her anger at the bound ragged dwarf. "You be the best. I be not knowing you well, but when I be fighting beside you, I be calling you brother. Above all you be a dwarf, and a Bottom Dweller. Your name will not be forgotten." He bowed on one knee before the grave and spent a quiet moment in prayer.

Standing up, he approach Cinara. "That be true. If you not be speaking, I be helping her." He stood tall next to the dwarf, but even to himself the grief of the moment made his words sound hollow. "We be needing answers. Who be you dwarves, where you be coming from, and what be awaiting in this hold." He knew it would likely be a futile effort, but at least he could try. Every little would help; every little could be the difference between saving a life and losing it.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None

Intimidate - 12 vs. Ragged Dwarf






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 99)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 25 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "It wasn't 'is time. Moradin now looks upon his face in disbelief, and grief. Welcome will he be in the great mead halls of the Wildaxe, but all will know he was cut down by ANOTHER DWARF!"
> 
> ...






Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin stood around the stone mound that once was Thorgrim, his face solemn and fairly expressionless. Inside his mind was riddled with feelings of remorse, regret and even guilt. If he'd not falled off that stupid ledge, then perhaps things would not have turned out the way they were. But life was full of ifs, and there was very little you could do about any of them. He'd given himself to Pelor, and Thorgrim was not with Moradin.
> 
> "May Pelor be blessing and lighting your path on your journey, Thorgrim, and may Moradin be breaking every stone that be in your path." His words were soft spoken, but quickly as Cinara was venting her anger at the bound ragged dwarf. "You be the best. I be not knowing you well, but when I be fighting beside you, I be calling you brother. Above all you be a dwarf, and a Bottom Dweller. Your name will not be forgotten." He bowed on one knee before the grave and spent a quiet moment in prayer.
> 
> ...




The ragged Dwarf squirms before you, it's mouth a rictus grin- inside the dark orifice of its maw you can see the beast has at some point taken to filing down it's teeth- they're ragged, and jagged- what few are left.

You look again at the creature, a mixture of terrible anger and perhaps a little fear, confusion, maybe even a little pity. The creature is broken- inside and out- the clothes it wears are no more than ragged strips patched and repaired- smeared with viscera, dung and... worse.

The patchwork beard and hair, the sunken hollow cheeks- this creature is not sentient, it knows little of civilisation, of order- it is a dark feral beast, corrupted in some way.

You are certain that the beast will tell you nothing.

You are however certain that there are clues here, part of a larger story, clearly something is amiss and the broken wretch before you is all the evidence you have... 

        *GM:*  What other skills could you employ, and how, to examine the ragged Dwarf- there's more to this, you're just not seeing, it yet... Again run through your skills- see what you come up with.     

The Gaffer wanders over... sniffs the air once or twice- "he smells bad- smells broken, not like a Dwarf at all, something else."

The Gaffer continues to stare down at the simpering wretch, whio continues to gurgle and giggle.

"How'd 'e get like that?" The Gaffer asks, and stares at you, "I mean what's wrong wi' 'im?"

The Gaffer shakes his head and looks away, back at the body of Thorgrim.

        *GM:*  Oh and another 116 XP each- that should put you 215 XP in total, and an Action Point for each of you. Also please tell me about who's getting/needs Healing Surges.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter 

Turn: 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

Len
Kazzagin
Krogan
Mardred
Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/25 Surges 13/11 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/8- Bloodied.
Len 29/12 Surges 11/8- Bloodied. 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7

Monsters


Actions To Date

Turn #1


[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

Suddenly, the Gaffer gasps and takes a few steps back.

He was the only one seeing shadowy grave mist rising from the cairn and felt the cold hand of unlife brushing the living world.

The others are unprepared as they hear a gravely voice, that still sounds a bit like Thorgrim, but with much more (or less ?) power in it.

"Speak, ragged thing, for something far worse than you and your kind has entered the caves. Moradin sends his regards to your masters. He has send the soul reaver to harvest what was originally his. Thorgrim Wildaxe is dead, replaced by a divine agent of death, *Grim, the Reaver*."

Now the others turn and see the body of their former companion. Gone are burly muscles and hearty stamina, replaced with wiry arms and resilience of a tomb stone. Most colors has left him, only his hair looks even darker and his eyes got a reddish glimmer. No loner he wears armor and weapons, only the black camouflage clothes and a silvery amulet depicting a raven sitting on an anvil...

"Oh Cinara, you were wrong. Moradin wanted to met me, but to send me back bringing his 'message'."


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 14, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan takes a step back from the new Thorgrim.. this Grim Raver guy.. He doesn`t know if he should trust him.. as a matter of fact he will unleash Threeways to sniff him out so that he can make sure!
Krogan is starting to feel odd about this whole ordeal. First the broken dwarves, then the Ogre, then the ressurected Thorgrim....that is enough to put him on a razors edge...

Oy, Cinara.. what does The Big M(Moradin) say about this stuff.. should I put the Raver guy back to sleep? 









*OOC:*


Krogan needs couple of healing surges, plus the help from Cinaras healing buffs. Btw, does anyone have a healing potion?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*Grim*



Ressurectah said:


> ...
> 
> Oy, Cinara.. what does The Big M(Moradin) say about this stuff.. should I put the Raver guy back to sleep? ...




"It is simply Grim for you, Krogan. You seem more eager to destroy me now than to stop my bleeding before."
Grim says, well, grimly, pointing at the blackish residue on his cloth were the punctured wound of the crossbow bolt killed him.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 14, 2011)

*Krogan*



Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




K, ... Grim... I did my best to stop the bleeding..I kilt dem dwarf, that is what I do. I never learned anything except wielding this ( points at his Axe) and this ( points at his cleaver)...If you spent more time with your axes, maybe you would still be alive...









*OOC:*


What is Threeways doing? I miss the little guy ?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 14, 2011)

Threeways, as soon as he is brought out of his sack, begins to squirm a nd recoil, from two sources- the ragged Dwarf (dead & alive), but more so from Grim...

In fact the weasel does all it can to get back in the big, or else as far away as it can from Grim.

Grim meanwhile stares down at the ragged Dwarf, who on sighting the ex-Ranger begins the thrash and chafe at his bonds- trying to wriggle away on the hard stone floor, while at the same time trying to get free.

The creature continues, gets more frantic as Grim approaches, it begins to make mewling noises- like a cornered animal, interspersed with sniffs in Grim's direction.

        *GM:*  Just to hammer it home- the ragged Dwarfs are imbecilic, warped and broken- there is nothing that you can do to make them speak coherently, your answers do not lie in asking them questions- they are ragged shells that bark 'death' and 'kill' a lot- think of them as five year olds with nasty (but limited) vocabularies. There are clues to be had here, just not by trying to get them to speak.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*Grim*

"No, Krogan, it wasn't your fault. The dwarf-thing just had a lucky shot. I have also only known the way of the axe before, but I was blessed with new capabilities now. Let my axes and armor be buried. They belong to a former life."
Grim explains. Then he looks at the disgusting if somewhat pitiful ragged dwarf. "I start to doubt that he understands us at all.  But it is sometimes hard to think and remember things now for me. Perhaps this will become better ... or maybe I will find my final peace after this mission."


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 14, 2011)

*Len*

Len isn't sure what to make of the new arrival. It may be Thorgrim reborn, but this is just strange. "How do we know ya be sayin' ya are who ya are? How can ya be trusted." He stands forward, his shield and the cold battleaxe ready but in no threatening way. He'd been unnerved by the whole appearance. "Maradin just sent ya? Just like that?"









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None

Len uses 2 healing surges to bring his health back to 29/29.






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 6 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin watched in horror, fascination and a little strange relief as Thorgrim rose from the grave, changed in ways he could not image. His eyes were wide. "Pelor's judgement be upon you," he muttered as the apparition that was Thorgrim began to speak. He looked towards his companions, seeing Len prepare for the worst. It wasn't a bad idea - he slid his hand onto the haft of his battleaxe. Here, in this darkness, in this place of death, anything could happen and nothing could be trusted.

"I be with him. Who be you? How can we be trusting you? Most here be followers of Moradin and not one be knowing what is going on here. This be not Pelor's way. Can you be giving us a sign from Moradin?" He shifted the battleaxe onto the floor and rested both arms on it. Water spilit out of some hidden recesses of his armor - it was turning out to be difficult to get everything out. It was going to be uncomfortable. "Speak, ghost - we be hearing your answer."









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None

Kazzagin uses a healing surge to bring his health back up to full.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim chuckles:
"Yes, Moradin sent me... bu the had help to reach this place of darkness. No, Pelor had nothing to do with it. Maybe he doesn't approve, but I don't serve him, never did. I now serve the father of the mountains and the queen of winter." He points at the pedant with the anvil and the raven around his neck.
"See, you don't have to trust me ... again, but don't give lightly help away in this dark place. You are many, I'm just one, so you are in no danger. Give me the benefit of trust, so I can proof myself to you."

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for taking me so long to respond. Had to go to bed. The children were calling.[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 15, 2011)

Cinara

"The Queen of Ravens. What business has she here in the dark? Grim, has Thorgrim passed on or are you he recast in her image? Are you here willingly or at her demand? And what does Moradin want of you? It is unlike the Forgemaster to interfere with the souls of his making."

"And what of this thing?" Cinara takes a long look at the ragged dwarf, truly looking it over for the first time. "Are you and it connected in some way? What has happened here? It obviously is no longer a dwarf by our standards...it is changed, maligned."

"Maybe it has been affected in some way by the Underdark itself?"

[sblock=OOC]
I don't know if Cinara is still under the effect of the chanting. If so, all her rolls are +1. 

And huzzah for finding an elegant solution for WD to continue playing!    [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

*Grim*

"I'm Thorgrim as this is Thorgrim's body and I have his memories. But I was re-forged by the great soul-smith Moradin who took a favor from the Ravenqueen to bring me back to you as Grim.

And the Tannheim souls were of his making before his corruption. Sometimes a miscast item has to be broken down before it can be cleanly reforged. Let us free their souls and send them back to their maker! This is his will!" Grim tries to explain, searching for words to say the impossible truth.

[sblock=OOC]
Goonalan, please stop me if I go to far.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 15, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "The Queen of Ravens. What business has she here in the dark? Grim, has Thorgrim passed on or are you he recast in her image? Are you here willingly or at her demand? And what does Moradin want of you? It is unlike the Forgemaster to interfere with the souls of his making."
> 
> ...




Cinara looks hard at Grim, he has changed somewhat from Thorgrim the Dwarf she knew, albeit briefly, as to the changes then... Cinara suspects that Grim is as he states Thorgrim, only some new aspect, charged with a task to complete... Alas Cinara cannot fathom the puzzle with certainty- this much she knows, Thor/Grim is back...

        *GM:*  Sorry if that's a muddle but your Religion 12 is not helping things.     

Cinara moves over to inspect the ragged Dwarf, the dead one, notices for the first time that the Dwarf has a number of 'Honour Raings' hidden away in its matted beard- the creature is covered in filth.

'Honour Rings' are rewarded in civilised Dwarven societys for acts of bravery, they are usually awarded to martial Dwarves that have proven themselves in battle. Now Cinara looks she sees that both of the ragged Dwarves have a fair collection of Honour Rings, the rings are of course valuable- most are made of base metals but edged, etched or chased in silver or gold.

There are ten of the rings between the two Dwarves, each with a value of 15gp, however value aside this new information leads Cinara to think again- these were once stout Dwarven guards, Tannheim- most likely, they fought well and defended their kin. They were once honourable Dwarves, and now... now they are nothing more than babbling wrecks.

Something terrible happened here, something befell the Tannheim...

Which leads Cinara to consider the following questions-

What happened here?
How did whatever it was leave the Tannheim corrupted?
How many more of them are there in the hold?

        *GM:*  The above are the results of your Perception, Insight and Dungeoneering checks. Funnily enough the skill I wanted you to use, and thought I was hinting at... you didn't attempt. And no, I'm not going to tell you what it is, but it is a skill that two of you are trained in...     

Just an update now Healing Surges have been spent-

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter 

Turn: 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

Len
Kazzagin
Krogan
Mardred
Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7

Monsters


Actions To Date

Turn #1



[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Oh, and I need a seperate Perception check from each of you... I'm not going to tell you what for.

Lastly I will be happy to finish off this section, and get back to the adventure once I have had your perception checks (even Grim, and this is a new/different check Cinara). Although feel free to continue your investigations as regards Grim and the ragged Dwarves, clearly there is more you can discover.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 15, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  The above are the results of your Perception, Insight and Dungeoneering checks. Funnily enough the skill I wanted you to use, and thought I was hinting at... you didn't attempt. And no, I'm not going to tell you what it is, but it is a skill that two of you are trained in...
> 
> *GM:*  Oh, and I need a seperate Perception check from each of you... I'm not going to tell you what for.
> 
> Lastly I will be happy to finish off this section, and get back to the adventure once I have had your perception checks (even Grim, and this is a new/different check Cinara). Although feel free to continue your investigations as regards Grim and the ragged Dwarves, clearly there is more you can discover.












*OOC:*


 I'm assuming you meant Heal... and I considered it, but I was trying to capture more what Cinara might actually _do. _She's a warpriest, a sly combatant first, a healer second. She really wasn't in the mood to consider the ragged dwarves' actual medical/physical/mental problems. She damn near killed the prisoner, too and likely would have it it wasn't for Grim's sudden appearance! 















*OOC:*


 Is Cinara still under the benefit of the chanting? She never did miss in combat... or was that just for one encounter?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim looks around and waits if the other have another question for him.

[sblock=OOC]
Goonalan, gave me a signal when I should include a quick sheet.

Hm, maybe I have more dice-luck now  .[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 15, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you meant Heal... and I considered it, but I was trying to capture more what Cinara might actually _do. _She's a warpriest, a sly combatant first, a healer second. She really wasn't in the mood to consider the ragged dwarves' actual medical/physical/mental problems. She damn near killed the prisoner, too and likely would have it it wasn't for Grim's sudden appearance!
> ...




The effect continues...

        *GM:*  And yes I meant Heal, I didn't think you would want to heal the Dwarfs, although by now you should be having twinges of pity (I hope). I meant Heal Check to see if you can recognise what is wrong with the creatures. 

To recap you have met and fought some strange Dwarfs, you think (99%) they may be Tannheim, and from the Honour Rings were once good guys (99%)- like yourselves. 

Even if you feel no sympathy wouldn't you be concerned that whatever it is that has befallen them isn't medical- are you walking in to a disease ridden Hold- are you going to share the same fate. The stories are the place fell in a night... isn't that a little worrying!     

Waiting on other Perception checks- Len, Kazz & Krogan.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 15, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Cinara moves over to inspect the ragged Dwarf, the dead one, notices for the first time that the Dwarf has a number of 'Honour Raings' hidden away in its matted beard- the creature is covered in filth.
> 
> 'Honour Rings' are rewarded in civilised Dwarven societys for acts of bravery, they are usually awarded to martial Dwarves that have proven themselves in battle. Now Cinara looks she sees that both of the ragged Dwarves have a fair collection of Honour Rings, the rings are of course valuable- most are made of base metals but edged, etched or chased in silver or gold.
> 
> ...




Cinara

"Look here, men," Cinara points to the ragged dwarves' beards. "These aren't simple creatures. There were once warriors, honored not once but multiple times. The Gaffer's story was that the Tannheim fell nearly overnight. Could they have gotten sick? After this many years, are they even _alive_ as you and I? Well, maybe not as you Thorg....er, Grim."

Calling on her practical and divine training in the healing arts, Cinara inspects the dwarves for hints as to what may have taken place....


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 15, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Look here, men," Cinara points to the ragged dwarves' beards. "These aren't simple creatures. There were once warriors, honored not once but multiple times. The Gaffer's story was that the Tannheim fell nearly overnight. Could they have gotten sick? After this many years, are they even _alive_ as you and I? Well, maybe not as you Thorg....er, Grim."
> 
> Calling on her practical and divine training in the healing arts, Cinara inspects the dwarves for hints as to what may have taken place....




You start by looking at the dead Dwarf- beneath the patched clothing you note that the creature's skin in places is incredibly red- sore looking, as if it were covered in rashes- in several places the skin is flaked and bloody- the Dwarf has been itching.

In other places (much fewer) the skin has a shrivelled look- not dry but rather the scar tissue left after intense heat- burns. 

The redness is mostly on the hidden parts of the body, the shrivelled burnt areas (only a few of them) are on the hands, neck, head and face- the exposed areas of the body.

The Dwarf also looks malnourished and...

"Moradin be blessed..."

The dead Dwarf you've just noticed has a small-ish sixth finger on its left hand.

This is... You've never...

The second (alive Dwarf) bears out your findings, the Dwarfs have been infected, or diseased, or... something has happened that has left them looking like they do, something terrible.

The alive Dwarf has no oddities that you can find, save perhaps for a slight hunch...

Weird.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 15, 2011)

*Len*

Len walks a little closer as Cinara examines the body. "What do ya think?" He looks at the Gaffer, as if considering something the odd dwarf had said earlier. "Ya mentioned forges? Aye? Great magical forges? I wonder if they na leaked? Magic leaking can cause all sorts of things? Yea?" He looks over at Cinara. "Not sure if this is natural or not, but it looks magical ta me." He shrugs his shoulders and then looks at the Gaffer. "How long have ya been down here? Do you have marks like these? Cinara can inspect ya."









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 6 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Kazzagin takes a lingering look at Grim, and then nods. "You be right. We cannot be turning help away. But we be watching you. Thorgrim be one of us. You be not yet." His gaze lingers a little longer before he turns away and walks over to inspect Cinara's finds with his own skills.

"This be interesting. Very interesting." He nods sagely at Len's comments. The warrior was very perceptive. "Gaffer, do you be allowing us to inspect you. I be taking a look, if you not be minding. Then I think we be giving these poor dwarves the burial they deserve as honored warriors and dwarves. This be not they fault." He looked around the darkness. "The longer we be staying in the place, the more dangerous it gets. It be taking a goblin a day or so to notice you, but when it does, you be in trouble."









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 15, 2011)

*krogan*

perception check...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 15, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin takes a lingering look at Grim, and then nods. "You be right. We cannot be turning help away. But we be watching you. Thorgrim be one of us. You be not yet." His gaze lingers a little longer before he turns away and walks over to inspect Cinara's finds with his own skills.
> 
> "This be interesting. Very interesting." He nods sagely at Len's comments. The warrior was very perceptive. "Gaffer, do you be allowing us to inspect you. I be taking a look, if you not be minding. Then I think we be giving these poor dwarves the burial they deserve as honored warriors and dwarves. This be not they fault." He looked around the darkness. "The longer we be staying in the place, the more dangerous it gets. It be taking a goblin a day or so to notice you, but when it does, you be in trouble."
> 
> ...




The Gaffer hurriedly moves back when Cinara and Kazz come close- slaps away a helping hand.

"Yer not lookin' at me with yer prying eyes, I don't needs you poking and prodding me- I ain't got any of that stuff- whatever it is. I'm as normal as normal is... like her." The Gaffer nods towards Cinara, his eyes pleading- clearly flustered, scared and perhaps even a little upset.

You leave Gaffer be, for now (perhaps).

Kazz moves over to look at the ragged Dwarves, confirm Cinara's findings... and even spend a moment pondering Len's ramblings- they do seem to be burnt, and... well, who knows what could have happened, and yet...

This is certainly beyond your knowledge, you are both however fairly certain that the Dwarves themselves are not carriers of some disease but were instead exposed to some... and here your explanation ends as your knowledge falls short.

Something terrible happend to the Tannheim, you are convinced you need to find out what.

        *GM:*  If there are no more questions, or things you want to do, then I will move you back to the trail- although I need to know what you are going to do with your prisoner? The Gaffer is happy to feed the thing- if that's what you want?     

And very well played by the way.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin shrugged his shoulder. "So it be," he remarked, turning away from the Gaffer. Where the Bottom Dwellers found him and what his story was could perhaps wait for another time. He walked over to Cinara and once beside her, said, "What do we be doing with it?" He looked over at the live ragged dwarf and walked closer as something occured to him. "Do you be wanting to die?" he asked the dwarf, trying to determine if through the madness he could see some sign of recognition and indication of desire.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 16, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin shrugged his shoulder. "So it be," he remarked, turning away from the Gaffer. Where the Bottom Dwellers found him and what his story was could perhaps wait for another time. He walked over to Cinara and once beside her, said, "What do we be doing with it?" He looked over at the live ragged dwarf and walked closer as something occured to him. "Do you be wanting to die?" he asked the dwarf, trying to determine if through the madness he could see some sign of recognition and indication of desire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Sorry, synchronicity.     

Alas the Dwarf just squirms away from you, gibbers a little, and continues to look forlorn and yet frightening at the same time...

It's disconcerting for all of you to see how low your form has sunk from civility.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

*Grim*

"It is noble of you to ask this, but look at him, Kazzagin. He was most likely once like you before he was changed... mutated by something. I f you would be in his situation, not even able to speak and think for yourself, would you want tom continue that ... existence. I will not call it living.

When you have answered the question for yourself and think he should be released from this torture, I will release his soul as it is Moradin's will."

Grim says, looking down at the wretched thing that was a dwarf before.

[sblock=OOC]
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 16, 2011)

"Very well," Kazzagin said, a hint of sadness and regret in his voice. "I be doing it," he continued, "Quickly." He looked over at Cinara and Len, before walking up to the bound ragged dwarf. "I be quick," he said. "Mardred," he suddenly said, looking at the dwarf that was once his squire, only briefly. "This be not the work for an axe. Do you be having a dagger?" He takes a dagger from Mardred, leaning the ragged dwarf forward. "I'm sorry," he said, before plunging the dagger in between the two shoulder blades, a quick death. He cleaned the dagger quickly, and passed it back. "Let us be ending this," he said and stood ready to return to Tannheim.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

*Grim*

*"No!"*

Grim calls as Kazzadin asks for the dagger and before he can take it.

"My touch will free him without having to cut him open. Let me do as Moradin asked me to do."

[sblock=OOC]
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 duplicate post...disregard


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 16, 2011)

Cinara...

... watches the tete-a-tete between Kazz and Grim in fascination. How does the former Thorgrim _know_ Moradin's will? What touch does he possess now as a risen tool of the Queen of Ravens that can _free_ the Tannheim? Until now, the _Kvan-che_ had only been stories of myth to her, yet here she was apparently facing one, one that supposedly knew of her ForgeFather more than she. Suddenly, she felt small, insignificant before her god and Grim. For years, she had always thought the divine spark was alive in her, that she _knew_ what the Soulforger expected of her. But did she? Does she? What does her Forgeborn Heritage mean to her? Mean to _any_one? She will have to find time to deal with these questions and speak with Grim one-on-one... when there was time.

Now the fortune and future of a lost dwarf and his kin lie in the balance. Kazzigan's offer of release is a proper one by any means. But Grim.... what is it he can do for them? Unsure what to believe is 'right' she whispers to her Rock, "Father, my faith is tested this day...I know not to believe in Grim, who professes to be your instrument. I do not deem myself worthy to hear from you, but if you would provide your lowly servant a sign of your approval of Grim and attendance to my prayer, I would be most grateful."


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 16, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara...
> 
> ... watches the tete-a-tete between Kazz and Grim in fascination. How does the former Thorgrim _know_ Moradin's will? What touch does he possess now as a risen tool of the Queen of Ravens that can _free_ the Tannheim? Until now, the _Kvan-che_ had only been stories of myth to her, yet here she was apparently facing one, one that supposedly knew of her ForgeFather more than she. Suddenly, she felt small, insignificant before her god and Grim. For years, she had always thought the divine spark was alive in her, that she _knew_ what the Soulforger expected of her. But did she? Does she? What does her Forgeborn Heritage mean to her? Mean to _any_one? She will have to find time to deal with these questions and speak with Grim one-on-one... when there was time.
> 
> Now the fortune and future of a lost dwarf and his kin lie in the balance. Kazzigan's offer of release is a proper one by any means. But Grim.... what is it he can do for them? Unsure what to believe is 'right' she whispers to her Rock, "Father, my faith is tested this day...I know not to believe in Grim, who professes to be your instrument. I do not deem myself worthy to hear from you, but if you would provide your lowly servant a sign of your approval of Grim and attendance to my prayer, I would be most grateful."




Almost imperceptibly (almost) the stone moves beneath Cinara's feet, a sign- at least in the past, she has taken as Moradin's approval. Whatever Grim is now then the Forge Father has had some hand in it- Grim's return is his doing, Cinara is persuaded of this...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 16, 2011)

*GM:*  Just to move us on a little, although I hope Grim will indeed tell us about how he 'ends' the ragged Dwarf. But for now I'll tell you about those Perception Checks I got you to make earlier, and about where the trail goes to...     

A little later the five Dwarves, and Grim, head back to the scene of Thorgrim's death, and there they discover, well... something odd. The Dwarves spent some considerable time at this point on the trail it's only now however- when they return that they (Cinara & Grim) put two-and-two together and make their discovery.

New Map- the hidden stair.

069 The Ravine- The Hidden Stair

Up the side of the ravine is a hidden stair, the rocks have been shaped, but only slightly, to create a set of steep stairs that head up in to a darkened cave. They stair has clearly been manufactured some time ages past, a secret entrance perhaps- but to where.

The trail however continues to climb high along the sheer cliff, wending its way towards a mighty waterfall, the opening of which is about twenty feet below the ledge. The waterfall tumbles and hurtles down to the base of the ravine, making a deafening noise.

The perilous path wends its way to the head of the ravine where it terminates before the crashing waterfall. To the left of the waterfall is a mighty set of copper portals, stained a sickly green patina of verdigris and flanked by another pair of enormous Dwarf granite statues- this pair are silent.

The doors are shut tight- seemingly.

New Map- the end of the trail, the great doors.

070 The Ravine- The End of the Trail

        *GM:*  Just to reiterate, finish off with Grim and the ragged Dwarf and then you have the two places above to investigate, or else... well, it's up to you what you do and where. Feel free to chat here, or in the OC forum- there are no enemies in sight.     

New Map- here's the big picture.

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/071+The+Ravine-+The+Big+Picture_+Large.jpg.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

*Grim*
*
Releasing the ragged dwarf:*

Grim knees besides the ragged dwarf, moving with un-dwarven speed. He presses one of his hands on it's forehead and the other on it's heart. The creature tries to scamper away, but is held by Grim's intense stare.

"My touch will free you, poor cousin. Even if I may not save your life, your soul will not suffer any longer!"

The ragged dwarf seems to get paler under the touch, the veins blackening near Grim's hands, but his eyes seem to be peaceful and far away...
Dwindling, he looks for a moment like a dried out fruit, the life gone, before crumbling to black dust and ash.

"Ash to ash, dust to dust. May the Queen bring your soul quickly to the Soulsmith to be purged of your corruption."

As Grim gets up again, his skincolor seems more normal and his cheeks seem less gaunt.

"It is done!"


*New ways:*

Grim looks for inscriptions on the portals and for differences between these statues and the singing ones... beside their silence.

[sblock=OOC]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

Walking Dad;5594947

[B said:
			
		

> New ways:[/B]
> 
> Grim looks for inscriptions on the portals and for differences between these statues and the singing ones... beside their silence.




The great portals are featureless, whether that is something to do with time and the environment, or rather the portals are without feature... you are unsure.

That said there's a certain perverse logic, a clan that doesn't appreciate visitors having a front door without an inscription.

As to the statues, they are larger sturdier versions of those you have seen previously- not hollow like the last, and therefore not wind instruments. The two surly looking stone dwarves are some twelve feet tall, and must weight several tons each.

The door and the statues look to be as old as... their surroundings.

        *GM:*  If you wish to investigate further then do not hesitate, however feel free to add dice rolls, as I've stated before (and will do again- no doubt). The dice measure your success, or perhaps your certainty- I will always tell you a little of what you wish to know but the dice (and skill checks et al) help me to tell you more... when there is more to be found.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, forgot to add a roll. Done.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 17, 2011)

Quick reply for Cinara:

-Perception on doors
-Perception on statues (do I recognize _these_ from my childhood dreams?)
-Recommend theivery checks on both by someone trained
-She's interested in the cave and would like to explore there before moving forward past the statues


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Quick reply for Cinara:
> 
> -Perception on doors
> -Perception on statues (do I recognize _these_ from my childhood dreams?)
> ...




Grim, Cinara and Mardred investigate the end of the trail-

The statues are just that- statues (and not the one's from Cinara's dream), they serve no function except to mark the entrance. Dwarfs, as you well know, go for this kind of thing.

The doors however are of the finest construction, although ancient- they feature drop slots- Mardred explains that they have to be lifted and then pushed to open, and... well, Mardred would bet his life- they're not locked. Admittedly it would take quite a shove to get them open- possibly the combined effort of all of them but...

Mardred shrugs, "they're not locked... which is just...", Mardred shrugs some more- not what he expected at all.

As things are going so well Mardred decides to backtrack the group to the hidden stairs, he spits on his hands and climbs up, as quietly as he can- the going is surprisingly easy, Mardred noses around a second- listens, and then pokes his head inside to have a look around.

And this is what he sees-

New Map- inside the cave.

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/072+The+Cave-+Mardred+takes+a+look.jpg.html

Within is a dank, dark chamber- a natural cave between ten and twelve feet high, with a number of what look to be shallow pools, the ceiling drips, stands of off-white fungi shed a little light, the pools are clogged with algae and scum- spiders webs, some of them huge, curtain the chamber.

It smells bad in here, of rot and decay, Mardred thinks he can see a passage heading off to the north east... he thinks, it's a bit... eerie.

The only sound the drip of water.

        *GM:*  So, what's it to be?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin stares up at the massive doors and wonders alound. "I be thinking this be a well-guarded way. They be having an ogre, and two of them ragged dwarves. I be thinking it can only get worse." He steadies his shield, making sure the strap is tight on this arm and then looks nervously at the waterfall and the water below. The ledge gave him the creeps - like thinking of a orc mother.

Returning to the cave he listened to Mardred's report. "I be thinking not many travel this road, though there might not be going anywhere. Either it be well hidden or it be dangerous with creatures that be lurking in the water and ceilings. Dangerous but more dangerous than be the doors?" The last sentence is have asked and half stated. He scans his mind to see if he can recall anything about the description Mardred had given him.









*OOC:*


Minor - None
Move - None
Move - None

Nature check 21 to determine if he knows something about creatures that might lair in that kind of cave.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin stares up at the massive doors and wonders alound. "I be thinking this be a well-guarded way. They be having an ogre, and two of them ragged dwarves. I be thinking it can only get worse." He steadies his shield, making sure the strap is tight on this arm and then looks nervously at the waterfall and the water below. The ledge gave him the creeps - like thinking of a orc mother.
> 
> Returning to the cave he listened to Mardred's report. "I be thinking not many travel this road, though there might not be going anywhere. Either it be well hidden or it be dangerous with creatures that be lurking in the water and ceilings. Dangerous but more dangerous than be the doors?" The last sentence is have asked and half stated. He scans his mind to see if he can recall anything about the description Mardred had given him.
> 
> ...




The webs mean spiders... Kazz thinks, but there's no sign of any large arachnids, in fact the cave seems relatively clear- the webs are unbroken afterall. This thought gives Kazz a feeling of safety, but it soon passes- there's something... the smell is the foetid smell of death and decay- fungi and plant-life, and yet there's another scent, a headier scent.

The scent of dead bodies, sweet on the tongue, the scent of rotting flesh.

The source however is not apparent.

New Map- not needed, Kazz is in the entranceway to the cave.

Do you wish to enter?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


 sorry for the quick replies, but I'm on a bit of a vacation right now (long weekend)...I'll be back in earnest come Sunday night (my time). Cinara would be most interested in surveying the cave and see where it goes.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> sorry for the quick replies, but I'm on a bit of a vacation right now (long weekend)...I'll be back in earnest come Sunday night (my time). Cinara would be most interested in surveying the cave and see where it goes.




The Dwarves cluster at the top of the stair, taking it in turns to peer inside the cave, except for those at the back who are minding their own business and doing nothing.

"We're exposed here..." Cinara states.
Mardred nods.
Grim looks grim, and Kazz peers again inside.

And there they stay- doing nothing!

        *GM:*  Come on, I realise its the weekend but... anyone want to do anything?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

Mardred sneaks a little ahead, as the Dwarves move through the chamber- there's nothing much to see here, breaking the spiders webs send dozens of small spiders scurrying for cover.

The pools of water are indeed shallow, no more than 12 inches deep at their deepest point.

Other than that the cave is dirty and seemingly unused, the only strangeness is the smell (of rotting flesh), which increases in intensity as Mardred moves forward.

Ahead is a narrow natural passage which splits to go east, and south east.

What's to be done?

New Map-

073 The Cave- Mardred takes a look ahead


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey all.  Herobizkit here, filling in for ripjames/Mardred.  I've read the IC thread, but will need a few posts to adjust to the story and the character.  I'll try and play him as loyally to ripjames' original concept as I can.







Mardred eyes the two passages looming before him.  He decides to play it safe and peer around the corner leading southeast.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hey all.  Herobizkit here, filling in for ripjames/Mardred.  I've read the IC thread, but will need a few posts to adjust to the story and the character.  I'll try and play him as loyally to ripjames' original concept as I can.
> ...





Mardred edges forward- the cave is certainly of a natural construction, there are loose rocks on the floor- lots of them in places, particularly in the places where the passage narrows... odd.

"Sh..." Alas Mardred keeps stubbing his toe, or else kicking loose rocks as he progresses, hardly the most stealthy of approaches.

Behind him he can hear his comrades doing their best to shuffle up, to keep him in sight, alas they are having problems too with the surface.

"Whoah!" Mardred can't help himself as lurching out of the balck before him comes another Ogre... no, I mean... a dead Ogre- a huge animated undead creature, the stench of rotting flesh is...

The creature rips and scratches its way through the narrower parts of the passage- sending crumbling rock and mud to the floor... ah that explains it.

The Zombie Ogre lurches forward, its rotting hide armour intermingled with its rotting flesh, it paddles and waves its huge fists before it- Mardred makes a mental note not to get too close to the beast.

        *GM:*  Your genial DM now rolls initiative for the creature and you guys.     

        *GM:*  Remember knowledge checks can be used, although this creature is certainly a member of the Undead and so Religion is the check you need to make- this is a free action.     

New Map-

074 The Cave- Dead Ogre needs killing

The huge Zombie lurches forward, brings both hands together, fingers-interlocked, and then raises them above his head- a fleshy hammer, he smashes down both fists on to Mardred's skull... crushing Mardred's head down and almost snapping his neck, the blow comes with such force it leaves Mardred sprawled on the floor and clutching his skull- "Where am...", Mardred looks up... "Oh!"

[sblock=Zombie Ogre Combat]
Move: T66
Standard: Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage and knocked Prone.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogre Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre
19 Mardred*
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/2 Surges 7/7- Bloodied & Prone.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Mardred, you're up... or down, but it's your turn next- this is a nasty scenario- and welcome to it.

Krogan and then Kazz to follow.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...he+Cave-+Mardred+gets+Zombie+Smashed.jpg.html

Mardred has a lie down.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 19, 2011)

Mardred's eyes widen as the lumbering form of the Zombie Ogre melts from the shadows and is upon him in an amazing display of speed.  With an unnatural strength, the creature slams Mardred with a two-fisted pommel, hitting him hard enough to make his vision blur.  Mardred slumps to the floor (prone?)... he looks left and right for an exit, but quickly realizes the Ogre's long arms have him trapped... he does the only thing he can do... curl into a ball and call to the others.









*OOC:*



Hit takes Mardred to 2/25, bloodied.
Minor Action - Second Wind.  HP +6, Defense +2; HP now 8/25
Standard Action - Total Defense, Defense +4


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Back from my weekend... Happy Father's Day to anyone celebrating today!

Welcome Herobizkit! I'm sure Goonalan is happy not to have to bot Mardred anymore. 

And CRAP! another ogre! and another nearly downed character! and another initiative roll making me last! OI!! 







Cinara

"<Insert now-famous potty mouth here>! Another one?! MARDRED look ou.... ow........ ooooooo, that'll leave a mark................"

What in the hells would create such a foul creature?

[sblock=Cinara]
Cinara Wastewater
Played by Larryfinnjr
Dwarf Warpriest Level 1  xp: 215

Perception: 14 Insight: 19 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 14 Reflex 13 Will 15
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 10 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 19 Cha 8

Hit Points: 29 / 26 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 8

Resist: Acid/Cold/Fire/Lightning 2.
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison, +2 vs Ongoing damage.

Action Points: 0
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +9, History +7, Insight +9, Religion +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -2, Arcana 0, Athletics -3, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -2, Streetwise -1, Thievery -2.

Feats: Forgeborn Heritage.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

Earth Domain- All allies within 5 gain +2 to Saves vs Ongoing damage. Subject of Healing Word takes half-damage from next attack (before end of your next turn).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Warhammer): +2 vs AC 1d10 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +2 vs AC 1d6 damage.

Burden of Earth (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage, and Pushed 1 square. Regardless of hit or not next attack against target by you or ally is at +1 To Hit, before end of your next turn.

Earth's Endurance (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. Regardless of hit or not you or ally within 5 squares gains +2 to AC until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Smite Undead (Warhammer): +6 vs Will 2d10+4 Radiant damage and you Push the target 6 squares (including Con bonus) and the creature is Immobilized until the end of your next turn. Miss: Half damage. This is a Channel Divinity Power- can only use 1/Encounter.

Earthen Hail (Warhammer): +6 vs Fortitude 1d10+4 damage and enemies in Blast 3 (including target) take 3 (Con bonus) damage. Regardless of hit or not you and all allies within 3 squares gain +2 to AC & Fortitude until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Healing Word: One target in Close Burst 5. Use once/Round but twice/Encounter. Target spends a Healing Surge and Heals an additional 1d6 Hit Points. Earth Domain the target takes half damage from next attack before the end of your next turn.

Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defenses until end of next turn.

Stone Speak: You make a Perception check with a +5 bonus to detect secret doors, hidden objects or creatures within 10 squares.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions
Elemental Legacy: You hit with an attack. Your attack deals an extra 3 Acid, Cold, Fire or Lightning damage.

Stone's Resolve: You or one ally in Close Burst 2. Target gains Resist 5 All until the end of your next turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use 1/Encounter. 

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Nimbus of Holy Light (Warhammer): Enemies in Close Burst 1 +6 vs Will 1d10+4 Radiant damage. Regardless of hit or not each ally within 2 squares gains +2 to all Defenses until the end of the Encounter.

Conditions: +1 all die rolls (chanting)

Equipment: chainmail, heavy shield, warhammer, throwing hammer, adventurer's kit, 15gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The smell is overwhelming, growing impatient in Kazzagin's nostrils with each passing second. And then it strikes, a massive lumbering form that once was an ogre, but Kazzagin doesn't care. Mardred is hurt, and Kazzagin must stand to defend him. He moves swiftly over the rocky terrain, trying to get close enough, his voice calling a challenge at the massive beast. He jumps forward, charging straight at the beast, his axe swinging powerfully and true. The ogre's hide is tough, but it bleeds. This battle was not going to be good. To constrained and too narrow. "We be falling back. Mardred get yourself back and let us be moving to more open terrain. We be killed in this tunnel..."









*OOC:*


Unlikely that Krogan's going to affect Kazzagin's action, so here goes. This is going to hurt.

Move - To Q65
Minor - Divine Challenge vs Zombie Ogre - Marked
Standard - Charge to S65 with Melee Basic Attack 26 vs Ogre - Damage 6 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred's eyes widen as the lumbering form of the Zombie Ogre melts from the shadows and is upon him in an amazing display of speed.  With an unnatural strength, the creature slams Mardred with a two-fisted pommel, hitting him hard enough to make his vision blur.  Mardred slumps to the floor (prone?)... he looks left and right for an exit, but quickly realizes the Ogre's long arms have him trapped... he does the only thing he can do... curl into a ball and call to the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mardred lies in the dirt, eyes blinking rapidly- at the oncoming Dwarves, his friends- come to save him.

Mardred crosses his fingers.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogre Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre
19 Mardred
18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/8 Surges 7/6- Bloodied & Prone. +4 all Defences.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre-

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- 

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

No map needed.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Back from my weekend... Happy Father's Day to anyone celebrating today!
> ...




        *GM:*  Very little as it turns out- obviously you've no of Zombies- the reanimated corpses of the dead, this guy just looks to be a bigger version of the same, as far as you know- an Undead creature that needs putting to rest.     









*OOC:*


Just spoke to Krogan who's up next, he'll post in the morning- I'll wait on him as he's been away all weekend and just got in. Also he could AP and get in to the mix.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 20, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan heard the mighty Ogre! He wished he could be closer, but he tough that he could make it before the creature strikes again. Running as fast as he can, he jumps in the action with a satisfied smirk on his face... This time, he will get a chance to smack some sense into this creature.. or just smack his head away from its body... 








*OOC:*



Sorry for the wait guys.. I came late last night form my trip and had to finish off some business that was waiting for me... 
So, Krogan will double move and use his AP to charge the creature...to S65
I attack the Ogre this time, disregard the comment of the attack






[FONT=verdana, geneva][sblock=sheet]Dwarf Barbarian Level 1

Perception: 10 Insight: 10 Low-light Vision

AC 17 Fortitude 16 Reflex 14 Will 10
Initiative: +3 Speed: 5
Str 19 Con 14 Dex 16 Int 8 Wis 10 Cha 8

Hit Points: 34 / 34 Bloodied: 17
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 6 / 10

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +7, Athletics +8, Endurance +8. 
Other Skills: Arcana -1, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal 0, History -1, Insight 0, Intimidate -1, Nature 0, Perception 0, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise -1, Thievery +2.

Feats: Versatile Expertise (Axe & Heavy Blade).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Barbarian Agility- +1 to AC & Reflex when not wearing Heavy Armour/tier.
Rageblood Vigour- Drop enemy to 0 HP to gain 2 (Con bonus) Temporary Hit Points.
Rampage- On Critical Hit grants free Basic Melee Attack. Once/Round. Must be using Barbarian Attack Power.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. High Crit.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Howling Strike (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+1d6+4 damage. High Crit. Can use this power in place of a Charge attack, if Raging can Charge an extra 2 squares with this power.
Pressing Strike (Greataxe): You Shift 2 squares and can Shift through enemies. +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage, and the target is Pushed 1 square. High Crit. If Raging this attack does an extra 1d6 damage.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Desperate Fury (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 2d12+6 damage (Con bonus included in damage). Miss: You can take 5 damage to re-roll the attack, if the re-roll misses you take an additional 5 damage. High Crit. 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Swift Charge: You reduce an enemy to 0 HP. You Charge an enemy. Free Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Swift Panther Rage (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 3d12+4 damage. Miss: Half damage[/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva]e. Regardless of hit [/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva]or not you enter the Rage of the Swift Panther- you gain +2 to Speed and can Shift 2 squares as a Move Action. See other effects on attacks above. High Crit. [/sblock][/FONT]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan heard the mighty Ogre! He wished he could be closer, but he tough that he could make it before the creature strikes again. Running as fast as he can, he jumps in the action with a satisfied smirk on his face... This time, he will get a chance to smack some sense into this creature.. or just smack his head away from its body...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Krogan rushes forward, leaving the other Dwarfs behind him, dodging in and out, till he's at the Ogre Zombie, and screaming.

Krogan's greataxe thumps in to the creature and sends out a curtain of viscera... you get the feeling that the Zombie is hardly injured at all.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogre Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/8 Surges 7/6- Bloodied & Prone. +4 all Defences.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre- 13 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- after Kazz.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The smell is overwhelming, growing impatient in Kazzagin's nostrils with each passing second. And then it strikes, a massive lumbering form that once was an ogre, but Kazzagin doesn't care. Mardred is hurt, and Kazzagin must stand to defend him. He moves swiftly over the rocky terrain, trying to get close enough, his voice calling a challenge at the massive beast. He jumps forward, charging straight at the beast, his axe swinging powerfully and true. The ogre's hide is tough, but it bleeds. This battle was not going to be good. To constrained and too narrow. "We be falling back. Mardred get yourself back and let us be moving to more open terrain. We be killed in this tunnel..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz scoots forward, unleashes his Combat Challenge, and then rushes forward in to the action.

075 The Cave- Zombie gets smashed

Len you're on, followed by Grim.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 20, 2011)

*Len*

The sounds of battle were unmistakable. Len cursed under his breath. "What 'ave they got themselves inta this time?" He shook his head and dashed around the corner to spot the massive ogre. "Moradin be good! Can't get any worse." He knew he was to far away to get close enough, and besides between Kazzagin and Krogan the area was a little cramped. Stopping near the ogre, he drew out his throwing hammer. "Oi, ya big oaf, I git some hurtin' comin' your way."









*OOC:*


Move - To M63
Move - To Q65
Minor - Draw Throwing Hammer

Since I didn't state anything to start with, I'm assuming Len has only his shield ready, so he can draw the throwing hammer. Normally I'd specify these things as I do for Kazzagin, but missed it for Len.






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 6 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Waiting to see what Grim does before posting - too many variables me thinks....

If half the party is right on top of this thing, I wonder if we can circle 'round behind it?

Oh, and Pinotage, if you want someone else to take over for Len, don't feel like you have to carry him alone.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The sounds of battle were unmistakable. Len cursed under his breath. "What 'ave they got themselves inta this time?" He shook his head and dashed around the corner to spot the massive ogre. "Moradin be good! Can't get any worse." He knew he was to far away to get close enough, and besides between Kazzagin and Krogan the area was a little cramped. Stopping near the ogre, he drew out his throwing hammer. "Oi, ya big oaf, I git some hurtin' comin' your way."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Len waits to and aims- ready to get in to the attack.

        *GM:*  Remember you can take free actions to make Religion checks to identify any info you have regarding the creature- also remember not all players know all of the 4e ins and outs- so you may be helping someone with the info.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogre Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim*
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/8 Surges 7/6- Bloodied & Prone. +4 all Defences.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre- 19 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

075 The Cave- Zombie versus Dwarves

Grim's up, followed by Cinara...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim moves very fast and sure between Cinara and the (un)dead ogre. His eyes seem to briefly flare in a cold blue light as he stares at the creature...

[sblock=OOC]

move: to O65
standard: Penance stare
 vs will, psychic damage. There has to be enough room for a creature to
 stand in to pull it, right? So, no pull.

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Drak Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim moves very fast and sure between Cinara and the (un)dead ogre. His eyes seem to briefly flare in a cold blue light as he stares at the creature...
> 
> ...




Alas Grim staring at the Undead monster has no effect, the Zombie Ogre makes ready to bring the pain...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogre Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/8 Surges 7/6- Bloodied & Prone. +4 all Defences.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre- 19 HP damage taken. Marked Kazz.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

076 The Cave- The Grim stare is ineffective

        *GM:*  The bad guy has done more damage this round than all of you combined (so far)... don't let it get as desperate as last time... there's only one of them!     

Cinara, then the Zombie Ogre comes out to play again... can't wait- Kazz get ready.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 21, 2011)

Cinara

"Guess we're takin' it down where it stands...I'll try to circle around...."

"Mardred - feel the healing power of the stone!"









*OOC:*


 Minor: Healing Word Mardred - surge plus 4













*OOC:*



Double Move: first 4 squares to M67... hoping to get around behind the ogre... will be double running, so can cover 14 squares total - move her whereever makes most sense as the fog of war lifts.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Guess we're takin' it down where it stands...I'll try to circle around...."
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I'll forgive you the fact that you are actually 6 squares away from Mardred- the Healing Word gets through.     

Mardred feels much better, well again in fact, no longer bloodied.

Cinara winks and then heads around the corner... doesn't get far- there's a second Zombie Ogre, the great ragged brute- a mass of glistening raw flesh turns to stare at the oncoming Dwarf.

Cinara swears it smiles.

New Map-

077 The Cave- Double Trouble

Cinara, what next- you've used your Minor and moved 3 squares so far of your movement, I figure this new information may change your actions!

Just to remind you, the Ogres are up next... I think you are very fortunate you looked around the corner, I nearly got you all...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #1
20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 Prone. +4 all Defences.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 19 HP damage taken. Marked Kazz.
Zombie Ogre #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 (3 squares only).

[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 21, 2011)

Cinara

"Hear me brothers! FALL BACK! Another beast comes this way! I'll hold the line until you are clear!"









*OOC:*


 Move (continued) one more step back to L65. Hoping the narrow pass makes it difficult for the ogre to fight.
Standard: TOTAL DEFENSE


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Hear me brothers! FALL BACK! Another beast comes this way! I'll hold the line until you are clear!"
> 
> ...




Cinara shuffles back and readies herslf, the thing is going to hit hard...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #1*
20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/10 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 Prone. +4 all Defences.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 19 HP damage taken. Marked Kazz.
Zombie Ogre #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1-

Zombie Ogre #2-

Mardred- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Zombie Ogre #1

"Aaaaaaargghhhh!"

The two-handed over head blow comes again- at Kazz...

Kazz assumes the position, the position being sprawled on the floor clutching his head (Prone).

[sblock=Zombie Ogre #1 Combat]
Free: Recharge Zombie Smash on 56- 
Standard: Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage & Prone (Bloodied).
[/sblock]

Zombie Ogre #2

"Aaaaaaargghhhh!"

The second of the huge mountains of rotten flesh shambles forward, and then breaks into some sort flesh jiggling charge, right armed cocked- ready to deliver its slam...

THUNK!

Several things happen at once, the Ogre Zombie swings its meaty fist- Cinara ducks and the offending limbs passes over her head- harmlessly.

Then the 'Thunk!' the Zombie Ogre's forward movement is suddenly arrested, it kicks the air- it's wedged tight in to the gap.

You have Combat Advantage against Zombie Ogre #2, until it gets free.

[sblock=Zombie Ogre #1 Combat]
Move: N69. 
Standard: Charge Cinara- Miss & Wedged in.
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Nearly- nearly a crit for Kazz, and a Crit would be 38 damage... and if ZO#2 had rolled a little higher, like a '6' instead of a '4', then Cinara would be unconscious right now. May I suggest that Total Defence et al versus a creature with +13 To Hit is... I'll be honest here- does anyone know what kills Undead? If not I would keep making the Monster Knowledge checks as Free Actions- although only one of you have had a go at this as of yet... You're all going to die! You're all going to die! You're all going to die! You're all going to die! Unless you suddenly find your A-game that is.

Come on- make me eat my words...     


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #1
20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred*
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/9 Surges 13/10- Bloodied & Prone. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 Prone. +4 all Defences.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 19 HP damage taken. Marked Kazz.
Zombie Ogre #2- wedged all Have Combat Advantage.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/078+The+Cave-+WEDGED.jpg.html

Mardred you're up...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*   does anyone know what kills Undead? If not I would keep making the Monster Knowledge checks as Free Actions- although only one of you have had a go at this as of yet...












*OOC:*


 Well Cinara did get a 17 on her Religion check which would normally provide a decent amount of info at lvl1, but that didn't turn up very much...I'll retcon another one here for her last turn (a 19 now)... and, out of character, for her to deal any radiant damage, she has to be in melee... so, I'll be honest, I guess I'm missing something other than using terrain to our advantage by getting behind a bottleneck. Someone smarter than me (or Cinara!) got a good idea?


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 21, 2011)

*Krogan*









*OOC:*


I know what kills zombies! Damage ;-)
All jokes aside.. radiant damage is the way to go, as far as I know... now, the only question is how the hell are we gonna dish out more than 250 dmg!
I suggest to fall back to the cave section where there can be only one Zombie on us at the time. But that also means that only 2 melee characters can be active at the time unless we fall back all the way to the entrance of this cave where is a larger section for us to maneuver. Anyone that has some radiant powers would be our best bet of victory, and we should protect that character at all costs. Also, I think that they suck at will defense! Paul if this is too much info, disregard the comments and we will roll whatever checks we need to confirm/deny this. So.. bottleneck (as Larry said) is the way to go, to maximize our chances of survival. This is tough, but with a little luck of the dice we will all get trough!(M,L,K 56 on a map num. 74, and ranged char in the back.. I think we have a shot for running here, since Zombie 2 is wedged...)
And for the record.. If I am going to die, I am gonna take one of those sons of biatches with me!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Well Cinara did get a 17 on her Religion check which would normally provide a decent amount of info at lvl1, but that didn't turn up very much...I'll retcon another one here for her last turn (a 19 now)... and, out of character, for her to deal any radiant damage, she has to be in melee... so, I'll be honest, I guess I'm missing something other than using terrain to our advantage by getting behind a bottleneck. Someone smarter than me (or Cinara!) got a good idea?




[sblock=Reply]No, you've got the answer there- I'm just not sure all of the players know that... If I'm honest I was wondering why you didn't just Ready an Action to hit it with the Smite Undead- it's against Will very low score with Undead (and Zombies- compared to others anyway), and sends it away and Immobilised. Or even move up and AP then Smite Undead...

I don't know if Pinotage knows about Radiant damage? 

The other strangeness, from my POV, is how cautious you guys are, as in encounter powers seem to get saved- it looked that way (seemingly) in the previous fights too. I'm sad by nature, but see my sig in which I catalogue the damage output for adventuring parties in various scenarios, if I were to generalise (and there are another 16 or so adventures I have done this for and not posted yet- up to mid-Paragon level). Then mostly encounter powers have been all used up by round three or four with low level guys, and damage output in rounds 1-3 are staggering, with the PCs averaging something like 3-4x the bad guys by rounds 2 & 3. By round 4 you have either entered the attrition phase (grindy), or else you have broken the back of the encounter, or else it's time for Daily powers to get spent, or to flee.

I'm not saying this is how it works, I'm saying observably this is how it generally plays out in the 20 or so games (scenarios) I have catalogued (actually over 80 sessions now- 400+ hours of play).

It's odd from my perspective (seemingly) seeing this version of 4e (PBP), which seems to engender (so far) a degree more caution, or lese less short-termism. I wonder is it do with the immediacy- when you're round a table someone taking a big hit sends a shockwave through the players, and usually leads to big hits- Encounters and Action Points get spent at low levels. At higher levels there's usually a Daily Splurge. 

Round the table a PC goes from full to a handfull of HP then the room lights up- guys shouting the odds, stomping and swearing and... the big guns get served.

The same to a lesser extent with the opening, the Controllers get their Burst and Blasts in (particularly if there are multiple (many) targets, then some monster gets concentrated fire/attacks and taken down.

I appreciate you're in a tight spot (again- it's a terrible scenario for that) but I'm fretting already that another one of you is going to get killed... hence the wedged Ogre.

Cheers Goonalan.[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 21, 2011)

Mardred grimaces as Kazz suffers the same crushing blow that nearly killed him a short moment ago.  Feeling bolstered by a sudden rush of healing energy, Mardred pops up like a cat and flings a dagger towards the Zombie Ogre...









*OOC:*


Move action to stand, At-Will: Ambush Trick.  Burn action point for Encounter: Backstab, fling a dagger






... and manages a cheer (which sounds more like a squeak) when the dagger hits true.









*OOC:*


I didn't build this character from scratch, and I've only played a handful of 4e games IRL.  The guy doesn't even have a Daily! lol  But yeah, hope  @ripjames  won't be disappointed if he ends up going squish.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred grimaces as Kazz suffers the same crushing blow that nearly killed him a short moment ago.  Feeling bolstered by a sudden rush of healing energy, Mardred pops up like a cat and flings a dagger towards the Zombie Ogre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The dagger 'thunks' in to the Ogre Zombie's forehead, the creature looks left, then right- trying to see where the dagger had landed- black ichor (foul blood) begins to ooze from the wound.

The Zombie Ogre gets it, and makes ready to pound Kazzagin in to the ground next turn.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #1
20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred
18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/9 Surges 13/10- Bloodied & Prone. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 37 HP damage taken. Marked Kazz.
Zombie Ogre #2- wedged all Have Combat Advantage.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- 

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grimm-

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

079 The Cave- Mardred hits the spot

Krogan is up next, followed by Kazz.

Happy hunting...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 21, 2011)

*Krogan*

Judging by the last fight that we had, Ogres are quick on their feet and there is nothing Krogan could do to outmaneuver them AND not leave the others form the group to suffer in his stead. He could dodge and duck from this creature, but he wasn`t about to leave Kazz to die. Filling his hart with  hatred towards this foul creature, Krogan grasped the hilt of his axe until his knuckles were as white as the bones of his forefathers.









*OOC:*


This was a tough decision. Mardred decided to stay and fight, so will I. If anyone has a power that will make these creatures stop in their tracks and help us better position ourselves, use it. 















*OOC:*


Krogan goes balistic. (Swift panther rage)
After attack, shift to U65.. my power allows me to shift 2 as a move action


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Judging by the last fight that we had, Ogres are quick on their feet and there is nothing Krogan could do to outmaneuver them AND not leave the others form the group to suffer in his stead. He could dodge and duck from this creature, but he wasn`t about to leave Kazz to die. Filling his hart with  hatred towards this foul creature, Krogan grasped the hilt of his axe until his knuckles were as white as the bones of his forefathers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SMASH!

Krogan steps back to see what he has wrought, a good half of the Ogres flesh- sliced down from its face to its left knee hangs down, it's as if the creature is being unpeeled to observe the bones beneath.

A monstrous blow that leaves Krogan seething with fury, but light on his feet- particularly for a Dwarf.

The Ogre staggers, incapable of sound...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #1
20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/9 Surges 13/10- Bloodied & Prone. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6 Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 66 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Kazz.
Zombie Ogre #2- wedged all Have Combat Advantage.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grimm-

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

I take it all back... you're my heroes.

New Map-

080 The Cave- Krogan hurt Zombie Ogre bad

Take a look at that Health Bar... not good.

Kazz you're up- finish him!

Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy! Easy!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The first thought that went through Kazzagin's head was one of pain. His arm flared as the blow struck, still not fully recovered from the previous ogre that had done the same thing. Muscles and bone almost bent as his shield buckled from the blow, and his knees gave way to the force. He landed on the ground behind his shield, a moment of panic hitting him.

Quickly regaining control he jumped up and took a deep breath, dodging a clumsy strike from the ogre. He manuevered into position, waiting for those massive flailing arms to give way. A moment later he moved in for the strike, but the creature was faster than he imagined and his axe one bit cold stone. He needed to push, though, and without a second thought he swung on the backswing again, calling on Pelor for further aid. Again the blow missed, leaving Kazzagin fearing what was next.









*OOC:*


Move - Stand Up from Prone
Minor - Second Wind -  7 hp back
Standard - Radiant Smite 8 vs Ogre - Miss
Action Point - Holy Smite 13 vs Ogre - Miss






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 16 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 9 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2011)

*Len*

Len sees the opening around the zombie and he takes it. Kazzagin is flailing about like a dwarf after a night of ale. "Git yerself together, Kazz!" he calls as the throwing hammer thumps to the ground. Anybody that was looking could swear there was a grin on Len's face as he charged in with the cold weapon in his hand. The cut was deep and strong, burning the undead flesh with icy frost. "Git back, ya beast! Yer about to be destroyed!"









*OOC:*


Free - Drop throwing hammer
Minor - Draw battleaxe
Standard - Charge to S65 with Shield Bash 30 vs Ogre - Damage 17 hp on Critical Hit
Free - Combat Challenge on Ogre






[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 6 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
*Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Post pending tomorrow, but go ahead and resolve the action...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz quickly regains his feet, feeling a little better now, he swiftly readies his battleaxe and swings furiously... damn! The battleaxe ricochets off the cavern wall and nearly takes Krogan's kneecaps off.

Krogan looks cross-eyed at the Paladin, the Barbarian drools and snorts, Kazz makes a mental note not to do that again.

And takes aim again- this time muttering a very short prayer to Pelor to guide his strike... damn! Closer this time but... no cigar.

Kazz makes ready for the Ogre's onslaught.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #1
20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/16 Surges 13/9 +2 all Defences. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6 Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 66 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Kazz.
Zombie Ogre #2- wedged all Have Combat Advantage.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Ogre- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Ogre- Miss.

Len- 

Grimm-

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- no new map until after Len's attack.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Post pending tomorrow, but go ahead and resolve the action...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Len lets his Throwing Hammer drop, grabs out his Battleaxe and charges in to the Ogre, and connects- a perfect hit, his Battleaxe momentarily sparkles as it is rimed with ice which bites deep in to the wound.

The Zombie Ogre staggers back (Pushed 1 square), flaps at the air for a moment and then falls Prone. Perfect- just enough room for someone to move in to and attack the creature again, and while it is Prone (with Combat Advantage).

The Zombie Ogre tries desperately to right itself but has very little energy left (less than 5 HP).

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #1
20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim*
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/16 Surges 13/9 +2 all Defences. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6 Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 84 HP damage taken- Bloodied & Prone. Marked Len.
Zombie Ogre #2- wedged all Have Combat Advantage.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Ogre- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Ogre- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Ogre- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm-

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Zombie+Ogre+#1+is+not+quite+dead+yet.jpg.html

Next up Grimm...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim focuses his will on the already hurt ogre again. The beast cannot be stronger than a servant of the Queen and the Mountain Father!

As the beast falls down, finally dead, dark energy bleeds from it's form to be absorbed by Grim. Holding it, he moves to assist Cinara...

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Penance stare
 vs will, psychic damage.
Free: Dark Reaping
move: to 62L (avoiding AOs)

Edit: ranged will be at -4 right?? Glad I rolled good enough to hit any way (I hope)

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Drak Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim focuses his will on the already hurt ogre again. The beast cannot be stronger than a servant of the Queen and the Mountain Father!
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Let's say the Ogre was not Pushed one square last time, or else your attack and Dark Reaping are all out of range of the Zombie.

Your -2 to hit because of it being Prone, you can see over half the creature so there's no cover issue.     

Grim affixes the beast with a deathly stare, the Ogre Zombie cannot help itself, it looks up- transfixed.

It takes but a moment, one second the creature is still attempting to right itself, the next it's head smacks in to the stone floor and it lies still... it's unlife energy spent.

A shimmering cloud of twinkling blackness takes flight from the remains of the beast, the cloud wends its way to Grimm, and is nonchantly swallowed by the strange Dwarf, who then scurries off.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/16 Surges 13/9 +2 all Defences. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6 Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Dark Reaping damage next Hit.

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- Dead.
Zombie Ogre #2- wedged all Have Combat Advantage.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Ogre- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Ogre- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Ogre- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Ogre- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

082 The Cave- Grimm stares ZO#1 down (and to death)

Cinara you're up... and then it's the remaining Zombie Ogre.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Cinara

"HA! Seems we've got this ogre-thing licked finally, boys! Huzzah! For the Forge!!"

Cinara swings her warhammer wide in hopes of driving the undead beast back with her divine power...and hopes it connects.......









*OOC:*



OK, so unsure if a 18 Will (forgot to add in CA) is a hit or not... so, option one - assumes it hits:
Standard: Smite Undead, 14 dmg (radiant) and the ogre is pushed 3 squares and immobilized until end of my next turn
Free: Elemental Legacy: adds 3 extra acid damage
Move: to O65
Minor: Healing Word on Kazz, heal surge + 7hp

option two - on miss from Smite Undead (please let it have hit!):
Standard: Smite Undead, miss
AP: Burden of Eath, miss (and should only be a 10 b/c if Smite Undead missed, chant bonus ends)
Move: shift to M64 to allow others to get a crack at it


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "HA! Seems we've got this ogre-thing licked finally, boys! Huzzah! For the Forge!!"
> 
> ...




Option 1. Works.

Cinara smashes the Zombie Ogre with her Warhammer...

"FUMMMM!"

The creature comes unstuck in an instant, the blow however is radiant in nature- the impact point glows with a spectral light and burns clean through the beast leaving a ragged gaping hole.

        *GM:*  An extra 10 damage from the Radiant energy for a total of 27 damage.     

The creature, like a cork out of a bottle, careens down the corridor, flailing wildly as it goes, and taking a little extra damage as it thumps from wall to wall.

        *GM:*  It's actually Pushed 6 squares (3+Con Bonus).     

The foul Undead is left impaled winded and unable to move, it needs to recover itself.

        *GM:*  Immobilised.     

Cinara then scurries south and spends the last of her Healing Words to bring Kazz up to almost full.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2*
19 Mardred
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/8 +2 all Defences. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6 Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Dark Reaping damage next Hit.

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 33 HP damage taken. Immobilised.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...2+takes+a+beating+courtesy+of+Cinara.jpg.html

Next up, Zombie Ogre #2, then Mardred.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Zombie Ogre #2

Looks down at the hole burnt through his abdomen, then tries to move- he cannot as of yet.

The great beast joins its hands together and awaits any fool who tries to get close to it...

[sblock=Zombie Ogre #2 Combat]
Immobilised till end of Cinara's next round.
Standard: Ready Action.
[/sblock]

No new map needed.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
19 Mardred*
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 all Defences.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/8 +2 all Defences. 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/6 Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Dark Reaping damage next Hit.

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 33 HP damage taken. Immobilised.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kazz-

Len- 

Grimm- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Mardred up next, then Krogan, then Kazz...


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 22, 2011)

Mardred sizes up the situation... _best wait for the armored men to cut the beast off._









*OOC:*


Delay action until after Grim's action.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 22, 2011)

*Krogan*

His blood lust not satisfied, Krogan continues to dash forward. Running down the corridor, he makes a left turn and then charges the beast... Krogan is determined to brake his axe on the next one...His blow is going to be so awesome, that the last one he made will be soon forgotten...
GAAAAAAAAAAARRRHHHHHHH!!!!









*OOC:*


+2 on speed should allow me to reach the beast with a charge attack ending at R73. If not, scratch my action and wait for the rest to regroup and continue our attack together.














*OOC:*


I guess all that excitement got to the point that Krogan didn`t concentrate enough on the attack...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> His blood lust not satisfied, Krogan continues to dash forward. Running down the corridor, he makes a left turn and then charges the beast... Krogan is determined to brake his axe on the next one...His blow is going to be so awesome, that the last one he made will be soon forgotten...
> GAAAAAAAAAAARRRHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan skids around the corner and spots the second Zombie Ogre, he charges and...

WHUMP!

Is met full force by an over-head two-handed blow from the creature.

        *GM:*  Readied Action- Zombie Smash Krogan.     

        *GM:*  I'll take the second roll for the Save vs Prone- because I'm nice.     

Krogan staggers the last few feet, his helm crushed around his head- and swats wildly with his Greataxe- missing by a good margin.

Krogan is suddenly not very well, these Ogres, Zombie or otherwise- they hurt bad!

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/8 +2 all Defences. 
Krogan 34/9 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Dark Reaping damage next Hit.

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 33 HP damage taken. Immobilised.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz-

Len- 

Grimm- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/084+The+Cave-+Krogan+takes+the+pain.jpg.html

Next up is Kazz and the Len...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Krogan skids around the corner and spots the second Zombie Ogre, he charges and...
> 
> WHUMP!
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 Hello Insult. Meet Injury. DOH! 

And Cinara's out of Heals - Krogan may need a Lay on Hands...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 22, 2011)

I couldn`t go out of this world without saying ... *I solo charged Zombie Ogre*


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hello Insult. Meet Injury. DOH!
> ...






Ressurectah said:


> I couldn`t go out of this world without saying ... *I solo charged Zombie Ogre*












*OOC:*


Glorious!

LOL







Just wanted to add, because I appreciate the map is a little difficult to see that, Kazz can get in to the ZO#2 with a move and a charge, as can Len. However once one of them has done this then the other has to Run and then Charge to get in to the fight...

Hope that's understandable- the first is okay with Move-Charge, the second would have to be Run-Charge.

Unless you use Action Points of course.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The beast fell. Kazzagin looked at Len and nodded seriously in thanks. His face was streaming with sweat, and the pain of his injuries was evident. "We be helping Krogan. This be not finished." He jumped over one of the dead orgre's arms, and then dashed around the corridor to see the blow that staggered Krogan. Kazzagin cursed silently and made his was closer. "I be here. You be fighting well, Krogan. Pelor be with you." He lightly touched Krogan on the shoulder, giving him strength.









*OOC:*


Move - To V70
Move - To S74
Minor - Lay on Hands - Kazzagin spends a Healing Surge for Krogan

With a little luck Kazzagin can use his Daily next round and there'll be another Healing Surge for somebody whose's wounded.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 22, 2011)

this is not the post you're looking for...move along.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The beast fell. Kazzagin looked at Len and nodded seriously in thanks. His face was streaming with sweat, and the pain of his injuries was evident. "We be helping Krogan. This be not finished." He jumped over one of the dead orgre's arms, and then dashed around the corridor to see the blow that staggered Krogan. Kazzagin cursed silently and made his was closer. "I be here. You be fighting well, Krogan. Pelor be with you." He lightly touched Krogan on the shoulder, giving him strength.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan feels a new surge of energy, he remains bloodied, but only just- if only someone else could take the next hit and not him...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len*
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Dark Reaping damage next Hit.

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 33 HP damage taken. Immobilised.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- 

Grimm- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

085 The Cave- Kazz to the rescue

Len's up next, then Grimm- and just to say that Len can Move and Charge from where he is to get to the Zombie Ogre, he doesn't have to run or even use his action point, obviously he can use his action point once he's there...

It's ten squares to the Ogre for Len-

T66- U67- V68- V69- V70 First Move over
Charge
V71- U72- T73- S73- R72 Bingo!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Len



"C'mon Mardred, the fight's 'round the corner!"

Moving with haste to join the fray, Len follows the sound of battle around the southern path and see his target. He squares himself to charge, but at the last minute decides it's high time to put the smack down on something.

"It's high time I put the smack down on something...."

With a swagger only an Apricot could muster, he makes his way up to the zombie, certain its doom will come at his hands.

"You doom comes at m'hands, zombie...."

Putting all his bravado and swagger into the maneuver, he crashes his shield into the great beast, sure it will fall before him.

"Fall b'fer me, ya oaf!"

And the swing goes wide...VERY wide... so much that he takes a giant chunk of rock off the nearby wall, which, somehow, makes its mark square on the ogre's nose, drawing a bleed........


And now that this narrator has completely gotten Len off his game for the second time, he'll tuck tail in embarassment and drown his miserable dicebot luck in homemade peanut butter chocolate bars........









*OOC:*



Move: to V70
Standard: move to R72
AP: Shove & Slap - horrible horrible........................... 7pts dmg







[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 6 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
*Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim uses his deathly stare again, enhancing it with the energy absorbed from the other ogre's demise...

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 66L
standard: Penance stare (no pull)
 vs will, psychic damage.
Free: Dark Reaping extra damage (necrotic)

no good charge attack, but I can reach him next round 

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Drak Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Len
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Len looks dumbfounded all that for... a bloody nose, the Ogre Zombie grins down at him- particularly as Len has just marked the creature.

        *GM:*  Why didn't you just Charge the thing with a +1 To Hit, then Action Point and Daily- two attacks for the price of one...      

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim*
Mardred
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Dark Reaping damage next Hit.

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 40 HP damage taken. Immobilised. Marked by Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

After Grims turn.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 22, 2011)

"May be, Len, but I'm not suicidal!"

Mardred dashes north and around the bend, coming up on the Ogre's rear.

"Mind yerself, Grim," Mardred says as he passes by.









*OOC:*


Double Move to L67, and let's hope that necrotic damage doesn't heal undead like radiant damage hurts it...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim uses his deathly stare again, enhancing it with the energy absorbed from the other ogre's demise...
> 
> ...




Even with its back turned the Zombie Ogre can feel Grimm's icy menace, the massive undead beast shivers, and just for a second cowers- it is bloodied.

The creature however is unaffected by Grimm's Necrotic powers.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred*
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 54 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Immobilised. Marked by Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

086 The Cave- Grimm's deadly gaze

Next up Mardred, then Cinara- can you take down the beast before it gets another chance to smash up a Dwarf?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> "May be, Len, but I'm not suicidal!"
> 
> Mardred dashes north and around the bend, coming up on the Ogre's rear.
> 
> ...




Mardred scurries out of the way... forgoing heroics- he wants to see who gets squished next...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 54 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Immobilised. Marked by Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

087 The Cave- Mardred runs

        *GM:*  Not Move- Ambush Strike followed by Action Point attack with Combat Advantage, I think I'm going to have to teach you all the meaning of terror.     

Cinara's up...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Cinara

Not one to be left out of a fight, Cinara rounds the northern loop to get into flank with her brothers-in-arms. Seeing her quarry, she charges the mighty beast with her half-pint size and somehow manages to connect. The Tannheim chant is still working through her!

Emboldened by her success, she summons divine magicks from the Forge to cut through the ogre's undead defenses... and scores another holy strike! 

"All that is evil eventually falls before the might of Moradin!"










*OOC:*


 Move: to M67
Standard: charge to O70 w/ melee basic (hit should be 23, forgot CA), 10 dmg
AP: Nimbus of Holy Might, 12 radiant dmg, no extra effects (no one in range)















*OOC:*


 I didn't charge and AP w/ Len b/c I forgot that APs allow another standard action even after a charge... no need to be threatening the players now! you're scary enough! LOL 















*OOC:*


 <drum roll> is 32 damage enough to fell this thing or does it get one last swipe?  Duhn duhn duuuuuuuuuuuhn........


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Not one to be left out of a fight, Cinara rounds the northern loop to get into flank with her brothers-in-arms. Seeing her quarry, she charges the mighty beast with her half-pint size and somehow manages to connect. The Tannheim chant is still working through her!
> 
> ...




The first blow from her Warhammer connects, this in itself is a surprise, clearly Moradin is aiding Cinara- it thumps in to the great lumbering brute's back causing things within to crack, burst and pop.

The Zombie Ogre staggers a little.

The second blow rips through the Zombie Ogre, the beast explodes from the front- showering Len, Krogan and Kazz in viscera.

The beast has a hole nearly two feet in diameter clean through it.

Cinara waves to her blood (and worse) covered friends, who feebly smile back.

The Ogre Zombie totters... once, twice...

And then catches itself, regains it's footing and then looks for its next target...

        *GM:*  In answer to your question, <drum roll> It can take 32 points of damage- just, check out the health bar.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 98 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- 86 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked by Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

[/sblock]

New Map-

088 The Cave- Cinara is looking particularly Radiant

Next up... Zombie Ogre.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

Ogre Zombie #1

Yes- you read that correctly.

Kazz hears something, looks hard left... "Pelor... NO!"

The first Zombie Ogre is back on its feet- the fiery pinpricks of its eyes glowing with new vigour. The brute's face and much of its body devoid of flesh- organs, fat, sinew, tendons and muscles strain and jiggle as it plods relentlessly towards you...

[sblock=Ogre Zombie #1 Combat]
Free: Rise Again- all conditions ended, the creature reanimates.
Move: Stand.
Standard: Move U70
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Larry, I note you have changed your status to read- 'eats Zombie Ogres for dinnah'- I do hope you are hungry...     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2*
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 86 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked by Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2-

[/sblock]

New Map-

089 The Cave- Dead, but not down

Next... Zombie Ogre #2, I want you to know I'm not enjoying this, not a bit... Who am I kidding- I said they were dangerous.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

Ogre Zombie #2

The Ogre Zombie staggers some more... tries to interlace its fingers again for the big bash- but just can't seem to get it right.

It groans, staggers again, and whips out one huge fist at Len...









*OOC:*


Collective in-take of breath.







And misses.









*OOC:*


And breath again.







[sblock=Zombie Ogre #2 Combat]
Free: Recharge Zombie Smash needs a '6'
Standard: Slam Len- Miss
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 86 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked by Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan-

Kazz-

[/sblock]

No New Map- same as previous.

Krogan you're up, followed by Kazz- and now what are you going to do?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 23, 2011)

Posting the double, read on.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 23, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Not Move- Ambush Strike followed by Action Point attack with Combat Advantage, I think I'm going to have to teach you all the meaning of terror.











*OOC:*


I already used my AP this combat, to do this:

 *OOC:*   Move action to stand, At-Will: Ambush Trick.  Burn action point for Encounter: Backstab, fling a dagger.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 23, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan was about to puke, when those mighty arms descended upon him. Barely keeping it together, he managed to stay on his feet and after couple of seconds, he was back in a fight, although he was not sure if his collarbone was shattered or not...the amount of pain was evident...
Raising it`s axe, Krogan was about to take away the last breath of this creature...









*OOC:*


Will this be enough? I am hoping for a miracle . If so... In the next round I will cut off the beast head and/or arms


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Will this be enough? I am hoping for a miracle . If so... In the next round I will cut off the beast head and/or arms





        *GM:*  I wont comment on the Attack, I'm at work at the moment. I do want to comment on the above. When the Ogre Zombie dies it dies- any more damage you do to it is useless, it's dead.

A round later (that's 6 seconds real world), it opens its eyes as it is effectively healed (raise undead)- whatever the state of its body... it re-rolls Initiative so you don't know when it's going to get up.

So let's get this clear- it's going to get back up, no matter what you do, read on though-

And Ogres don't have eyes so as much burning pinpricks of light, so...

That said you can stand next to the thing and "Ready an Action" for it to awake, you'd have Combat Advantage (Prone), and I'll give you an extra +2 To Hit because I'm generous that way, but... when it's up, it's up. Even if all the flesh is gone and it's an Ogre Skeleton...

Remember it's a smushed up shambling corpse to begin with- it's not precision engineering.

Now in the one round it's dead you can beat on it- but its 6 seconds people, if you want to sever its head then make a very good To Hit roll and do lots of damage because if you don't- well, that heads still hanging on. Same with any other part of the body- you are not going to dismember the thing in 6 seconds, not unless you all roll '20's and the other Zombie Ogre waits for you finish...  

Have fun- and play nicely you guys.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 23, 2011)

*Krogan*



Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  I wont comment on the Attack, I'm at work at the moment. I do want to comment on the above. When the Ogre Zombie dies it dies- any more damage you do to it is useless, it's dead.
> 
> A round later (that's 6 seconds real world), it opens its eyes as it is effectively healed (raise undead)- whatever the state of its body... it re-rolls Initiative so you don't know when it's going to get up.
> 
> ...




Sounds good...
I just wanted to clarify that I wasn't trying to abuse the rules or anything, I just figured if I take one of his arms off, maybe it wouldn't hit so damn hard! ...
And by the way... are there any rules in 4th ed on coup de grace?
p.s.. I did come from the meat cleaving guild.. I should say that I have experience with this type of stuff....


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 23, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> are there any rules in 4th ed on coup de grace?












*OOC:*


 From the Compendium:
Sometimes, you have the opportunity to attack a foe who is completely defenseless. It’s not chivalrous to do so, but it is viciously effective. This action is known as a coup de grace.

COUP DE GRACE: STANDARD ACTION

Helpless Target: You can deliver a coup de grace against a helpless enemy adjacent to you. Use any attack power you could normally use against the enemy, including a basic attack.
Hit: You score a critical hit.

Slaying the Target Outright: If you deal damage greater than or equal to the target’s bloodied value, the target dies. 









Ressurectah said:


> p.s.. I did come from the meat cleaving guild.. I should say that I have experience with this type of stuff....












*OOC:*


 LOL! He's got a point.......


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> From the Compendium:
> ...




        *GM:*  Remember though you can't kill a dead creature, as stated previously until the creature animates again it is just a piece of meat- so chop at it by all means. 

You can only coup de grace it when it is reanimated.

Hope that's clear.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan was about to puke, when those mighty arms descended upon him. Barely keeping it together, he managed to stay on his feet and after couple of seconds, he was back in a fight, although he was not sure if his collarbone was shattered or not...the amount of pain was evident...
> Raising it`s axe, Krogan was about to take away the last breath of this creature...
> 
> 
> ...




Alas Krogan swings high and wide, a miss.

The Ogre Zombie staggers a little before him- buffeted by the swish of Krogan's greataxe... the show goes on.









*OOC:*


Krogan you do know you are on 17 HP only and as far as I can tell still have your second wind left...







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 86 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked by Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz-

Len- 

Grimm- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Zombie Ogre #1- 

[/sblock]

No New Map- nobody has moved since last time.

Kazz is up, then Len, then Grimm, then Mardred, then Cinara...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 23, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin looked behind him and saw the lumbering form of the first ogre approach. "This not be good..." he said to himself, then catching Krogan's attack out of the corner of his eye. "Goblins' missing beard," he cursed. "Another be coming. That beast be standing up!" His call carried some sound of alarm. He considered closing to the beast to hold it off on his own, but this beast in front of him offered an avenue of escape. If they could not hold the other one.

He didn't give it any more thought. A massive arm came swinging over towards Len and Krogan. Both weaved and ducked beneath the massive arm and Kazzagin used the distraction to dive around them and come underneath. He drove his axe deeply into the ogre's flesh under the arm, holy power from Pelor burning the undead flesh.









*OOC:*


Move - To Q73
Minor - Divine Challenge Ogre Zombie #2
Standard - Holy Strike 21 vs Ogre Zombie #2 with Combat Advantage - Damage 13 hp (23 hp with Radiant Vulnerability)

I think that takes care of Ogre Zombie #2 for now. Cinara, care to run Len again?






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 23, 2011)

PLEASE KINDLY DISREGARD ALL OF BELOW.... LEN SHOULD HAVE RAN OFF TO JOIN MARDRED AND GRIM.... THERE'S NO REASON FOR LEN TO ENGAGE #1 AGAIN AND GET SQUISHED BETWEEN 1 & 2 WHEN/IF THE 2ND ONE STANDS BACK UP... WE SHOULD REGROUP AT THE BOTTLENECK, OR EVEN AS FAR BACK AS THE SPIDERWEB CAVE.

**NOT trying to get out of a missed attack - I'd ask to recant this even if I'd critted.**




Len

"'aven't we killt that one a'eady?! 'ow do we keep 'em down??!"

With a shrug, Len rounds the corner again, ping-ponging between the not-so-dead-undead-reanimated ogres and tries to bring some much needed hurt to the risen thing... 










*OOC:*


 Move: charge to U72
Standard: Shield Feint, likely a miss... that's 3 epic fails for me running poor Leonard. 















*OOC:*


 Goonalan, the risen ogre - is it the original beast? bloodied or at full hit points again? or is it a new creature (like an ogre skeleton?) 







[SBLOCK=Len]Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 6 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 0
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. (+1 to both, see Axe)
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
*Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage) (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage (+1 to both, see Axe), and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
Equipment: 
Frost Weapon
Level 3 Uncommon
A thin layer of frost coats the business end of this weapon.

Price: 680 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will • Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily • Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## hairychin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Len*









*OOC:*


Hi all. I'm back from my travels - thanks for covering for me. I'm trying to catch up on what's happened, but there seems to be an awful lot, and damned good too.  I'll jump in at Len's next turn


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 24, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin looked behind him and saw the lumbering form of the first ogre approach. "This not be good..." he said to himself, then catching Krogan's attack out of the corner of his eye. "Goblins' missing beard," he cursed. "Another be coming. That beast be standing up!" His call carried some sound of alarm. He considered closing to the beast to hold it off on his own, but this beast in front of him offered an avenue of escape. If they could not hold the other one.
> 
> He didn't give it any more thought. A massive arm came swinging over towards Len and Krogan. Both weaved and ducked beneath the massive arm and Kazzagin used the distraction to dive around them and come underneath. He drove his axe deeply into the ogre's flesh under the arm, holy power from Pelor burning the undead flesh.
> 
> ...




The second Ogre Zombie sags and slides down the cavern walls to the ground... you've been here before though...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len*
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 109 HP damage taken- DEAD (For a bit).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- 

Grimm- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Zombie Ogre #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

090 The Cave- Dead-ish

Note the other Ogre is in U70, with Maptools in Player's View it only shows what the players can see- what with the Ogre being around the corner you can't see much of it.

Len's up next, I'll talk to him and see if he's up to speed or wants someone to take his turn- if you have the time then message him with the plan... you may want to explain what's going on also. Although he'll probably figure it.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 24, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hi all. I'm back from my travels - thanks for covering for me. I'm trying to catch up on what's happened, but there seems to be an awful lot, and damned good too. I'll jump in at Len's next turn












*OOC:*


 Thank ya Jee-sus! Welcome back, oh hairy one... i've mucked up Len quite enough, thank you, and would GLADLY have you re-take the reins!  

We're in the middle of a good trouncing and, IMHO, we need to retreat to at least the bottleneck ITVO Mardred and Grim, or even further back to the spidery cave to allow maybe a 3-man melee front. By all means, take over where I'd just left off just a few posts down.....


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 24, 2011)

[sblock=News]
I'll have a chat to hairychin, see how caught up he is and then we'll get this thread moving again- hopefully this evening, if not tomorrow morning- my time.
Keep watching.

Cheers Goonalan
[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Len*









*OOC:*


I'm mostly up to speed, though not quite sure where we should be falling back to, if someone can suggest a location I can take it from there.

Also, I know these things will re-animate, but is there a reason why we can't separate the limbs from the body whilst it's not moving, and tie them up at opposite corners of the cave? Not sure if this was suggested!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 24, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm mostly up to speed, though not quite sure where we should be falling back to, if someone can suggest a location I can take it from there.
> ...




        *GM:*  Krogan also came up with this idea, here are the rules-

You can indeed seperate the limbs from the body but you have six seconds between the time they die and the time they reanimate, basically one round of attacks- only they reroll Initiative and so animate at a new time in the next round.

They are huge 600lb eight feet tall Ogres, if you want to hack a limb off then roll high with big damage- its doable (especially with a butcher in the party- Krogan), but still difficult. When they are 'dead' they take no damage, when they come alive- they get HPs back and all effects are cancelled- Marks etc. and all their powers are refreshed, effectively they're born again.

I have a number in my head for the amount of damage you have to do to sever a limb, you have to do that- it's based on the creatures overall HP- I'm happy to give bonuses to the butcher, and for other things.

My point is- in 6 seconds it awakes again, maybe you can cut off one or two limbs in that time... maybe not- I still need to hit attack, a '1' is still bad but for the most part the to hit roll required to hit is incredibly low, still room (just) for a miss though.

Otherwise you can also ready an action to attack the thing- with combat advantage, when it 'animates' that way a hit does damage, the above way does not inflict damage.

A one-legged Ogre will still have 'full' hit points.

Larry you asked at one point whether the Zombies when they got up were Bloodied or had 'Full' Hit Points, I'll say this- observably they're already in a bad way, so reading between the lines- they are not on full hit points. Obviously I'll not tell you how many Hit Points they have, but watch their Health Bars once you get a hit in.

Hairychin I believe the other guys are suggesting that they head for the passage to the spider cavern, you'll have to look on the maps, at this point it would be easy to fight with a lot of you guys against a single target- and one Ogre Zombie at a time. Particularly if you bottle-necked the point in which the passage enters the spider cavern- as you would in a doorway.

Hope this is all understandable.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Len - No, tactical withdrawal does not mean runaway!*

'Aye comrades, tactical withdrawal it is'  Len agrees with the overall opinion.  'I'm reckonin' that further back the better, and lets get there at a fair clip - to the spider cave!'









*OOC:*


Double move should get Len to L63


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'm looking at map #75...The Cave- Zombie gets smashed. Is it possible to get 3 dwarves in K/L/M55 and an additional (say, smaller than average female warpriest) to fit in square M56 to make a 4-man front? 















*OOC:*


 [MENTION=14349]Len[/MENTION]: with a double run you can move 4 addl squares....


----------



## hairychin (Jun 25, 2011)

*Len*









*OOC:*


Thanks larry - brain not yet fully engaged, that's jet lag for you.
Len will run on to end at L59


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm looking at map #75...The Cave- Zombie gets smashed. Is it possible to get 3 dwarves in K/L/M55 and an additional (say, smaller than average female warpriest) to fit in square M56 to make a 4-man front?
> ...






hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks larry - brain not yet fully engaged, that's jet lag for you.
> Len will run on to end at L59




        *GM:*  Just to answer Larry first, the nearest four square would be K/L/M54 & M55.     

Len hot foots it back to a much safer position... calling for his colleagues to retreat to create a bottle-neck.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim*
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 109 HP damage taken- DEAD (For a bit).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Zombie Ogre #1- 

[/sblock]

Next up Grimm, then Mardred, then Cinara- but feel free to move in any order if you are disengaging and moving backwards... which I think is the consensus.

New Map-

091 The Cave- Len retreats


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim moves fast after Len, trying to become one with the shadows as he moves...

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 60L
standard: move to 55L
 No action: Stealth check as part of the movement.

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 25, 2011)

*Mardred*

Happy to oblige a general retreat, Mardred generally retreats.









*OOC:*


Double move to K60.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim moves fast after Len, trying to become one with the shadows as he moves...
> 
> ...






Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> Happy to oblige a general retreat, he generally retreats.
> 
> ...




Grimm and Mardred pull back...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Zombie Ogre #2
18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara*
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 109 HP damage taken- DEAD (For a bit).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- 

Zombie Ogre #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

092 The Cave- Sound the retreat

Cinara's up next, and then Zombie Ogre #1, which is where it may get complicated.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for no immediate reply...had a busy morning today 

It appears there could be issues for Kazz and Krogan, cause ZO#1 gets to move before they do. As does ZO#2. Assuming it can rise again like the first, they'll be pinched.

So, Cinara will shift 1 to P71 and stand on top of the Ogre

Then she'll minor and place Stone's Resolve on Krogan, giving him DR5 until the end of my next turn

Nextly she'll ready an action: if ZO#2 so much as twitches, she'll use Burden of Earth.

And lastly, whether the first swing hits or not, she'll do it again w/ an AP. Intent is to use the push ability of the power to keep the ogre down.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Sorry for no immediate reply...had a busy morning today
> 
> It appears there could be issues for Kazz and Krogan, cause ZO#1 gets to move before they do. As does ZO#2. Assuming it can rise again like the first, they'll be pinched.
> 
> ...




Cinara perches atop the un/dead Zombie Ogre- mutters ancient Davek and a stoney skin forms around Krogan.

I bet he wishes he took that Second Wind now, like I said... the DM chuckles as...

Zombie Ogre #1 shambles around the corner, lurches forward, and smashes Krogan with both hands, the Dwarf staggers under the blow but doesn't go down- thanks partially to his stony exterior.

[sblock= Zombie Ogre #1 Combat]
Move: T73
Standard: Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/6- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2 Rage. DR5 (from Cinara).
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 109 HP damage taken- DEAD (For a bit).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

        *GM:*  I worked that out- that Krogan was going to take a beating, in all honesty I thought he'd end up unconscious and bleeding to death, only Cinara and low dice saved him. Still... is it time for all the little Dwarves to run back the way they came? LOL.

I love this game.     

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/093+The+Cave-+Krogan+is+not+well.jpg.html

And... Krogan is up, followed by Kazz.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 26, 2011)

*Mardred *(posting out of order because...)

Mardred growls, "Aw, what the feck..."

Exasperated, Mardred double-times it around the bend.  _I didn't sign up to be a runner; it's not my job._









*OOC:*


Double Move to T-65.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jun 26, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will shift back ( shift 2 ) and then run towards the defensive dwarven line. (still have increased movement from the rage, dunno how far I can go, Paul, please calculate the distance and put me there, thanks)
And as a minor action, call in the inner strength of healing..


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 26, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred *(posting out of order because...)
> 
> Mardred growls, "Aw, what the feck..."
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] - no need to come back (i think...) - the ogre didn't kill or knock over Krogan - we can still make it back to the cave, assuming we all get to move before ZO#2 wakes up. we've seen previously that they don't have threatening reach (well, at least their living brethren didn't), so their movement shouldn't provoke OAs either. right now, we need to wait for the init order to move forward me thinks to see what happens first.... Goonalan, thoughts?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 26, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan will shift back ( shift 2 ) and then run towards the defensive dwarven line. (still have increased movement from the rage, dunno how far I can go, Paul, please calculate the distance and put me there, thanks)
> And as a minor action, call in the inner strength of healing..




Krogan races back, still light on his feet, and still seething with rage...









*OOC:*


I just double moved you back, there was no need to shift, the Zombie Ogre's don't have attack of opportunities within 2 squares.







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. DR5 (from Cinara). +2 on Defences.
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 109 HP damage taken- DEAD (For a bit).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grimm- 

[/sblock]

Kazz, then Len.

New Map-

094 The Cave- Krogan retreats

Kazz and then Len, please.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Krogan starts to run from the brutal assault by the now once again animated pile of flesh. Kazzagin isn't far behind. He rushes backwards, and grabs Cinara on the shoulder, aware that the ogre beneath them could stand up at any minute. "Run, Cinara!" he bellows, "You be running, no matter if this beast be getting up." And with that he puts both arms and legs into a run, trying to clear as much space as possible.









*OOC:*


Move - Run To L67
Move -Run To  L61






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 26, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Krogan starts to run from the brutal assault by the now once again animated pile of flesh. Kazzagin isn't far behind. He rushes backwards, and grabs Cinara on the shoulder, aware that the ogre beneath them could stand up at any minute. "Run, Cinara!" he bellows, "You be running, no matter if this beast be getting up." And with that he puts both arms and legs into a run, trying to clear as much space as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 is Cinara able to forego her readied action now that Kazz and Krogan have cleared the ogres and run behind (only 1 turn's worth, she shifted on her last move)? Or is she now stuck there until her init comes up again? If so, great. If not, fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 26, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Krogan starts to run from the brutal assault by the now once again animated pile of flesh. Kazzagin isn't far behind. He rushes backwards, and grabs Cinara on the shoulder, aware that the ogre beneath them could stand up at any minute. "Run, Cinara!" he bellows, "You be running, no matter if this beast be getting up." And with that he puts both arms and legs into a run, trying to clear as much space as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And off goes Kazz, leaving Cinara on her own- however the Zombie Ogre shows no sign of rising yet.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len*
15 Grim
Mardred
6 Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. DR5 (from Cinara). +2 on Defences.
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 109 HP damage taken- DEAD (For a bit).

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- 

Grimm- 

[/sblock]

Next up Len, the Grimm, then Mardred (who will probably want to reconsider his previous post).

        *GM:*  As for Cinara, Ready an Action is a Standard Action- therefore you have spent all you actions for that turn already Move-Minor-Standard. In your post you said you were going to use an action point- this made me think, can you actually do that? The answer is probably no, although I'm open to other offers (and discussion). By Readying and Action you are in effect turning your next action- in your case your attack in to an Immediate Reaction (you can also use a Readied Action as an Immediate Interrupt), in simple turns you are waiting to react to a set of circumstances. As we know in normal game terms you cannot use an Action Point after an Immediate Reaction or Interrupt- you can only use an Action Point in your turn. If you could then Fighters in particular with their Combat Challenges would become a lot nastier- they would attack with a Combat Challenge attack and then be able to Action Point again- effectively getting two bites of the cherry.

However... the rules state- 

'If the trigger doesn’t occur or you choose to ignore it, you can’t use your readied action, and you take your next turn as normal.'

Which means you forfeit this turn and cannot move until your next turn.

Also- 

'Reset Initiative: After you resolve your readied action, move your place in the initiative order to directly before the creature or the event that triggered your readied action.'

So, your choices are-
1) Take your attack as per your Readied Action, but not your Action Point.
2) Don't take your Readied Action and wait until your next Turn to do whatever it is you want to do.

I am open to discussion.     

New Map-

095 The Cave- Kazz retreats

To save time I am happy to Move all of the PCs back and in to position in the Spider Cave- wherever you want them to be, within reason, however I would like to play out Cinara's quandry.

Can I get feedback from you- just tell me where it is you want to set up in the Spider Cave and I can take over and do all of the movement for all PCs (to save time), except Cinara... If this is acceptable then just tell me which square you are heading for in the Spider Cave- I believe the idea is for four melee attackers to occupy K54, L54, M54 & M55- and for the those with ranged attacks to be a few squares behind this front line.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 26, 2011)

*Len*

Len makes his way back to the 'line in the sand' chosen as our point of defence.  He turns, shield held at the ready, and holds ready his axe, just in case one of the big dead, yet not dead, things is able to move in quickly.








*OOC:*


Run to L54
Ready shield feint















*OOC:*


It makes a certain amount of sense to be able to abandon a readied action, and still be able to act in some way, but only allow some of the basic actions - fight or flight.  Basically the character has given up waiting, but it would definitely also include a change of initiative. But whatever you decide will be fine, as it might make some situations more complicated.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 27, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Len makes his way back to the 'line in the sand' chosen as our point of defence.  He turns, shield held at the ready, and holds ready his axe, just in case one of the big dead, yet not dead, things is able to move in quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  So here's the deal... Cinara abandons her watch over the fallen Ogre, uses her Action Point to cancel the Readied Action and instead run towards her friends. 

I like the idea because it gives you a little more freedom but it costs you dearly, and so it should- you've prepared a power to use- concentrating every inch of your reflexes awaiting the moment the creature reanimates... that's precision stuff- life or death, getting it right. But the use of an Action Point, that mitigates... so that's my deal.

Use your action point and I'll move you all back to the game line, all PCs with a readied action and we go to war with the Zombie Ogres coming at you one at a time...

What say you Cinara, worth it?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 27, 2011)

*Mardred*









*OOC:*


Yup, you're right - I always run at enemies with intent to kill them.  Retreat isn't usually a viable option in games I play.





Mardred begins to tear down the hall, but seeing his allies barrel forward in a cohesive group, opts to pull out a dagger and wait for the fight to come to him.









*OOC:*


Ready action: Move "left" one square and biff a dagger at any ogre that comes within biffin' range.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim, still moving through the shadows, assumes his position in the spider cave.

[sblock=OOC]
The webs are fluff right? We passed them without troubles before?

move: to 52L
standard: prepared action: Penance stare once ogre comes into range. No pull.
 No action: Stealth check as part of the movement.

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 27, 2011)

Absosmurfly, it's a deal - AP used to break out. 

Run ya little barmaid, run!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 27, 2011)

And so the Dwarfs fall back by the numbers, identify and occupy a prime site to get their attacks in and wait... they don't have long of course, both Zombie Ogre's are lurching up the tunnel towards them.

Zombie Ogre #2 lurches in to view, all PCs have readied attacks, see below, and the Ogre is in position- in an ideal world we'd do these in order; Krogan, Kazz, Len, Grimm, Mardred and then Cinara.

Let's try for it.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan*
18 Kazz*
17 Len*
15 Grim*
Mardred*
Cinara*
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2.
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions.

[/sblock]

Obviously the second Zombie Ogre is following on behind...

New Map-

096 The Cave- Dwarven Wall of Steel

Krogan up first, followed by Kazz...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Ressurectah (Krogan) e-mailed me Sunday to say he's gone to Hungry (Budapest) and the internet at his house there is a little dodgy- he'll be back Thursday or Friday. If he's not replied by approx. 8 PM tomorrow then Hairychin can you play Krogan until Ressurectah returns?


----------



## hairychin (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


No problem.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan howls in fury at the lumbering mass of undead Ogre, and takes out his annoyance at the thing that has dared to bloody him.

And howls in greater fury as his axe hits air.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 28, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Krogan howls in fury at the lumbering mass of undead Ogre, and takes out his annoyance at the thing that has dared to bloody him.
> 
> And howls in greater fury as his axe hits air.




Kazz steps in and makes his mark on the Zombie Ogre...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan*
18 Kazz*
17 Len*
15 Grim*
Mardred*
Cinara*
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2.
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz...

[/sblock]

Kazz, then Len, then Grimm, then Mardred, then Cinara... Come On!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

A breath of relief escaped him when he reached the others of his expedition party, glad that, for now, they were all safe. Cinara's daring saving of Krogan had made sure of that. He gave the dwarf a nod of appreciation, and then stood ready to strike the massive ogre if it came lumbering this way. Krogan jumped in even before it had fully reached them. It gave Kazzagin an oppotunity to strike while the zombie ogre was distracted, but also made the blow land fairly weakly. Still, with Pelor's might behind the strike, the battleaxe seared undead flesh as it cut into the massive creature. "Begone, foul beast!" he spat.









*OOC:*


Standard - Ready an Action - Holy Strike 25 vs Zombie Ogre - Damage 5 hp radiant damage (15 hp with Vulnerability).






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Roll for Grim's Penance Stare below. It would be triggered first, as it is a ranged attack


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 29, 2011)

*Mardred*









*OOC:*


My attack is also Ranged.





Mardred skips back, winds up, and lets loose a dagger...









*OOC:*


5' step activates Ambush Trick.  CA gives +2 to hit....

Aaaaand I can't find Mardred's dang sheet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Mardredrevised.dnd4e

Mardredrevised.dnd4e


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 29, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> A breath of relief escaped him when he reached the others of his expedition party, glad that, for now, they were all safe. Cinara's daring saving of Krogan had made sure of that. He gave the dwarf a nod of appreciation, and then stood ready to strike the massive ogre if it came lumbering this way. Krogan jumped in even before it had fully reached them. It gave Kazzagin an oppotunity to strike while the zombie ogre was distracted, but also made the blow land fairly weakly. Still, with Pelor's might behind the strike, the battleaxe seared undead flesh as it cut into the massive creature. "Begone, foul beast!" he spat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Roll for Grim's Penance Stare below. It would be triggered first, as it is a ranged attack




        *GM:*  I figured with two Zombie Ogres coming in then it didn't really matter the order, so I thought I'd just stick with initiative... but anyway.     

Kazz slices in to the great beast, his blade searing and and stinging the creature with it's radiant attack... but it's not enough, the Zombie Ogre comes on...

Alas Grim's withering stare does little to slow the creature's pace, the Zombie Ogre ignores the look and presses on...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len*
15 Grim
Mardred*
Cinara*
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2.
Len 29/29 Surges 11/6
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 15 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. 

[/sblock]

New Map- nobody has moved same map.

You're about to get in to trouble again, left to unload are Mardred, Len and lastly Cinara... And there's another of the great beasts following up.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Mardredrevised.dnd4e











*OOC:*


I can't read those sheets... don't know what program to use.  If it's the D&D Insider program, I don't have it.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 29, 2011)

*Len*

Len surges in with his companions, 'Come on ugly, stinky, dead thing' he screams - not exactly a morale bursting war cry, but at least its an accurate description.


And another companion hits nothing but air!!









*OOC:*


Damn those dice!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 29, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I can't read those sheets... don't know what program to use.  If it's the D&D Insider program, I don't have it.




[sblock=Mardred, put this somewhere safe]
Mardred
Played by Ripjames
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3, Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some form of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8 damage. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Conditions:
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 29, 2011)

Cinara,

Looking left and right at her assembled Bottom Dwellers, Cinara was suddenly filled with a sense of pride. 'Here we are, assembled as one,' she thought. Just as Moradin meant for all Dwarves, noble or lower, forgeborn or otherwise. One wall, one mission, one great uber-Dwarf. It was inspiring.

"Like waves upon the cliffs, these beasts will break and fall before us, men! Do not lose your resolve and _know_ we cannot be bested!"

Ready for their approach, Cinara watches as her brothers' attacks make and miss the mark. Amazed the creature continues to advance, she will the very stone of the ogre's passage to break free and rain down upon it as her hammer adds to the fray.









*OOC:*


 Looks like Cinara's luck has finally run out...fortunately, whether the attack hits or not, each ally (incl Cinara) within 3 squares of Cinara gains +2 power bonus to AC and Fort until the end of her next turn.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 30, 2011)

Mardred skips back, winds up, and lets loose a dagger...









*OOC:*


move "South" two squares, Ambush Trick now active.  CA +2 to hit.

My math is all messed up.  That '3' stuck in my head.  SHould be 19 total to hit.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara,
> 
> Looking left and right at her assembled Bottom Dwellers, Cinara was suddenly filled with a sense of pride. 'Here we are, assembled as one,' she thought. Just as Moradin meant for all Dwarves, noble or lower, forgeborn or otherwise. One wall, one mission, one great uber-Dwarf. It was inspiring.
> 
> ...




Cinara swings with all her might, alas her warhammer merely ricochets of the beasts tough frame...

Which just leaves Mardred...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara,
> 
> Looking left and right at her assembled Bottom Dwellers, Cinara was suddenly filled with a sense of pride. 'Here we are, assembled as one,' she thought. Just as Moradin meant for all Dwarves, noble or lower, forgeborn or otherwise. One wall, one mission, one great uber-Dwarf. It was inspiring.
> 
> ...




Cinara swings with all her might, alas her warhammer merely ricochets off the beasts tough frame...

Which just leaves Mardred...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred skips back, winds up, and lets loose a dagger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Now, before we get in to this I want you to know, that I know, that I shouldn't be doing this... As in Mardred is using a Readied Action (which costs a Standard Action to use), therefore he cannot Move and then attack- do you see. Readying an Action in and of itself costs a Standard, if he moved (Ambush Trick to gain Combat Advantage) then that would be the end of his turn, he couldn't then use another Standard Action to throw his Dagger. But if I did that then the attack wouldn't have Combat Advantage and would therefore be a miss...

So why am I doing it? Simple, if we were around the table then I'd be doing it- automatically, it's a game, this is a tough scenario and you are having a hard time of it already. Rules will get bent, but please do not presume they will get bent- ever. Think of me as a 'jolly tyrant'.     

Mardred's dagger arcs out and... catches the Zombie Ogre full on... bloodying the beast, it staggers but is not prepared to give up yet...

        *GM:*  In answer to your previous question Cinara- clearly the Zombie Ogre's do not 'return' with full hit points, you've hit this guy twice and he's bloodied. There is hope for you yet...     

Zombie Ogre #2

Continues in, and smashes out, a back-hand swipe, at... Len, catching the Dwarf and slamming his head hard right, and popping his shoulder out for good measure, Len is crippled with pain, and yet- fights on!

[sblock=Zombie Ogre #2 Combat]
Standard: Charge Len- Hit 21 damage, Len Bloodied.
[/sblock]

Zombie Ogre #1

The second creature lurches forward, as far as it can go, it jostles and flails behind its animated compatriot, looking for any opportunity to get in to the action.

[sblock=Zombie Ogre #1 Combat]
Move: K59
Standard = Move: K57 Can't get in.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Len 29/8 Surges 11/6- Bloodied. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- 

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

We're in to the 8th round of combat here, and Krogan (Hairychin), then Kazz, then Len, then Grim, then Mardred, then Cinara.

Remember the second Zombie Ogre has had his turn, he has no readied action so he's going to stay where he is until it's his turn; just reminding you just in case you kill Zombie Ogre #2.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...The+Cave-+Len+takes+one+for+the+team.jpg.html

Go Team Dwarf 'em!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin again makes the most of Krogan's moves to get a moment of advantage on the massive beast, but it's arm swings wildly putting Kazzagin off balance to the point where the axe slams into the ground. He grunts and curses, and raises his shield up to defend himself again.









*OOC:*


If Krogan manages to destroy the zombie ogre, Kazzagin will use his standard action to Ready an Action. Otherwise, he'll attack normally after Krogan.

Minor - Divine Strength Channel Divinity Power (+4 Str Bonus to Damage)
Standard (Ready an Action) - Holy Strike vs Zombie Ogre - Damage hp radiant damage ( hp with Vulnerability).






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hairychin (Jun 30, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan is growing annoyed that the big smelly dead thing still threatens his companions - time to cleft the thing in twain.  He winds up and strikes with 'Desperate Fury'.









*OOC:*


I've looked back and can't see that this encounter power has been used


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Krogan is growing annoyed that the big smelly dead thing still threatens his companions - time to cleft the thing in twain.  He winds up and strikes with 'Desperate Fury'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan really is desperate, his furious swing is alas a little way off, his greataxe goes sailing wide.

        *GM:*  You realise you can take a 5 HP damage to roll again, although if you miss the second time then you take another 5 HP damage, just a thought- I'd let you keep the damage roll?     


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Len 29/8 Surges 11/6- Bloodied. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- 

Len- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- when we need it, nothing has changed, for ever... and ever... and ever!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin again makes the most of Krogan's moves to get a moment of advantage on the massive beast, but it's arm swings wildly putting Kazzagin off balance to the point where the axe slams into the ground. He grunts and curses, and raises his shield up to defend himself again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz's attack is unfortunate to say the least, the Dwarf juggles his battleaxe a while but manages to maintain his grip upon it- and that's it, a feeble attempt that leaves the Paladin of Freedom quivering in anger... next time!

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len*
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Len 29/8 Surges 11/6- Bloodied. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- as above, when we need one.

Next up is Len, followed by Grim, followed by Mardred, then Cinara- can I say you are probably in trouble now- I'd put money on another dead Dwarf...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 1, 2011)

*Len*

Battered and bruised Len calls on his reserves of Dwarven toughness, and preapres to swing again, determined to bring the ogre zombie to it's knees.  He's fully aware that the companions are deep in non-recyclable biowaste.









*OOC:*


Second wind, followed by Shield Feint















*OOC:*


The dice are cursed, or the ogres are blessed!?!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 if i'm not mistaken, Len still has a Second Wind to use... 

LOL - way to go [MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION], posting the same thing at the same time  

and have no fear, oh evil DM, we will prevail! .... er... i hope? LOL


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Battered and bruised Len calls on his reserves of Dwarven toughness, and preapres to swing again, determined to bring the ogre zombie to it's knees.  He's fully aware that the companions are deep in non-recyclable biowaste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next one to hit something (Zombie Ogre shaped) gets 1d6 Temporary Hit Points, just because...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim*
Mardred
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Len 29/15 Surges 11/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara). +2 all Defences (2nd Wind).
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- really not needed, still.

Len how did you get +13 To Hit? Not saying you're wrong just would love to see the maths there.

Grim is in play...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

Cinara









*OOC:*


 I'm loathe to pre-post, but I might be out most of tomorrow... 

whether the Ogre has not dropped or not by the time Cinara's turn comes up, she'll either take a whack at the one standing, or ready the same attack for when the 2nd one comes into melee range

Standard: Burden of Earth, misses
Move: none

Next time I'm up it's the same deal, and if somehow Burden of Earth hits, next ally to attack the target gets +1 power bonus to hit. 















*OOC:*


 disregard the 2nd attempt - thought the offer stood b/c the DM was desperate, not b/c of a specific attack ability! LOL


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

*Grim*

Lacking another option to attack the ogre at range, Grim focuses his will and gaze again on the undead giant.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Penance stare on nearest active. No pull.

and the curse strikes again ...

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

*Mardred*

_This can't be happening... this can't be happening..._

Mardred eyes his dagger collection nervously as it grow smaller and smaller by the second.  He pulls another from his belt and flings it; a wave of hopelessness starts to overtake him.

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5,  Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3,  Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all  enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their  allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a  Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some form  of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with  a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8 damage.  Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy  within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit  and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Conditions:[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Lacking another option to attack the ogre at range, Grim focuses his will and gaze again on the undead giant.
> 
> ...




Grim looks furious at the beast before him, and then furious at himself- all to no effect.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred*
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Len 29/15 Surges 11/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara). +2 all Defences (2nd Wind).
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- as soon as someone does something.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> _This can't be happening... this can't be happening..._
> 
> Mardred eyes his dagger collection nervously as it grow smaller and smaller by the second.  He pulls another from his belt and flings it; a wave of hopelessness starts to overtake him.




        *GM:*  You can use your Ambush Trick now, it was only last round when it was a Readied Action- you're free to do what you want now. That said even with the extra +2 for Combat Advantage... that's a miss still.     

Mardred looks forlorn, looks behind him quickly- eyes on the exit of the cave, perhaps it's time to head home...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara*
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Len 29/15 Surges 11/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara). +2 all Defences (2nd Wind).
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- see previous.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cinara looks... lost, and very small- the Zombie Ogre moves its mouth like some ruminant, Cinara would latter swear she saw the foul undead smile.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
17 Len
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2*
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len 29/15 Surges 11/5 +2 all Defences (2nd Wind).
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2-

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

[/sblock]

And now it's my turn...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Zombie Ogre #2

The great beast interlaces it's fingers- raises its arms as high as it can and brings them down upon Len... and the lights go out- forever.

The sound of Len's neck snapping echoes around the cavern, Len's body- its spirit departed already, crumples and falls in slow motion- his eyes are already shut.

There's no blood.

No scream.

Just a dead Dwarf.

[sblock=ZO#2 Combat]
Standard: Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- taking Len to -23 HP, which is greater than his Bloodied state, therefore Len is dead.

Sorry.
[/sblock]

Zombie Ogre #1

The second creature cannot make any headway, it readies itself to engage as soon as its comrade falls, or else the fast fading Dwarves beyond break ranks and run...

[sblock=ZO#1 Combat]
Standard: Ready Action.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/098+The+Cave-+DEAD+Len.jpg.html

Krogan & Kazz are up, are we working towards a TPK? Is it time to run? Can you fight on?

        *GM:*  Sorry Kev, I liked Len a lot.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 is Len DEAD dead? no death saves? There's always a heal check to stabilize the dying, right?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is Len DEAD dead? no death saves? There's always a heal check to stabilize the dying, right?




        *GM:*  If a PC goes negative bloodied score then they die- no saves, no... short of a Raise Dead spell, Len has gone to the Forge... Moradin has willed it.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Blimey! We get six sucky rolls in a row and the DM gets a critical hit. Sorry, hairychin, Leonard d' Apricot will be remembered fondly. Bleh!


----------



## hairychin (Jul 1, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan watches in dismay as he hears the crack of bone and then sees Len's lifeless body crumple to the floor. Already enraged now he's bloody furious.

He swings with all his might, howling his anger lke never before.

And another attack goes wide!!









*OOC:*


Howling Strike


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Krogan watches in dismay as he hears the crack of bone and then sees Len's lifeless body crumple to the floor. Already enraged now he's bloody furious.
> 
> He swings with all his might, howling his anger lke never before.
> 
> ...




This is desperate now, another of Krogan's attacks sails high and wide...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
10 Zombie Ogre #2
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/26 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- 26 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked Len.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#2- Miss.

Kazz- 

Grim-

Mardred-

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.

Kazz, then Grim, then Mardred, then Cinara... Please Lord, not another TPK- prove me wrong, I'm begging you.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

"No!" Kazzagin screamed as the massive fists pummeled into Len, and the warrior's neck snapped like a twig. For what seemed like ages Len's body hung in the air, before falling to the floor with a thud that Kazzagin would not forget. One more brave warrior dead. One more who didn't deserve it. One more Bottom Dweller gone. Pelor would lift him up.

Dejection and fear started to flood him, but Krogan's continuing assault stirred primal rage in the paladin of freedom. "Aaaghhh!" he cried before jumping up and slamming the holy power of Pelor into the ogre zombie. The flesh burnt and sizzled as Kazzagin ripped the blade out at an angle that would tear and rend flesh. "While I still be breathing, you be destroyed!" he growled.









*OOC:*


Standard - Holy Strike 22 vs Zombie Ogre - Damage 10 hp radiant damage (20 hp with Vulnerability).






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 215)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

*Grim*

Looking like his namesake on the fallen dwarf, Grim focuses his will and gaze again on the undead giant again. His anger lets him go right through the ogre's defenses...

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Penance stare on nearest active. No pull.
*crit for 14 damage.*

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 ACK!! I missed the crit / amount of damage done.... holy hell!  Glad _I'm_ not your brother! LOL  

[MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION] - we're gonna miss Mr. Apricot... maybe not as much as Big Bertha back home (forgot her name! LOL) though........

Why do I see an entire party of revenants and vampires returning to Earwax? LOL


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> "No!" Kazzagin screamed as the massive fists pummeled into Len, and the warrior's neck snapped like a twig. For what seemed like ages Len's body hung in the air, before falling to the floor with a thud that Kazzagin would not forget. One more brave warrior dead. One more who didn't deserve it. One more Bottom Dweller gone. Pelor would lift him up.
> 
> Dejection and fear started to flood him, but Krogan's continuing assault stirred primal rage in the paladin of freedom. "Aaaghhh!" he cried before jumping up and slamming the holy power of Pelor into the ogre zombie. The flesh burnt and sizzled as Kazzagin ripped the blade out at an angle that would tear and rend flesh. "While I still be breathing, you be destroyed!" he growled.
> 
> ...




And tear and rend flesh is exactly what Kazz's blade does, suddenly the great undead creature stands still, looks for a second at its hand, blue-crazed light flickers beneath the creatures skin forming tesselated patterns- the lightning blue spreads beneath the creatures skin. It rushes through rent veins and ripped arteries, leaps and lutches through the Zombie Ogre's broken body.

Till all the creature is a maze of blue- shining through the skin...

The Zombie Ogre looks again at its hand, which is slowly at first melting away- between the myriad blue lines small random shaped pieces of the giant are atrophying and then turning to dust.

The creature looks at both hands- which are now nothing more than stumps- it's mouth agape in terror.

Suddenly it lurches forward, the rot spreads and the creature slips forward as its knees rot and disappear- in a silent scream the creature falls forward, now almost limbless, nothing to prevent its fall.

"BoooooooOOF!"

It thumps hard in to the ground and shatters in fragments and dust, here and there pools of blue radiant energy- like lightning, surge and spider across the stone floor.

Kazz is briefly illuminated, his sword shimmers.

[sblock=Kazz]
And you get 1d6 Temp HP, see below
[/sblock]

The creature is no more.

The Dwarfs share a brief smaile and then look up as the second Zombie Ogre charges... straight at Cinara, catching her but only a graze.

[sblock=ZO#1 Readied Action]
Readied Action: Charge Cinara- Hit 9 damage (did you see that roll), the gods are smiling- at last.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz*
15 Grim*
Mardred
Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/17 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/30 (+1 Temp HP) Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 
Zombie Ogre #2- DEAD

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Cinara Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#2- Miss.

Kazz- Holy Strike ZO#2- Hit 10 Radiant damage +10 = DEAD (no, really), Readied Action ZO#1 Charge Cinara- Hit 9 damage.

Grim-

Mardred-

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/098+The+Cave-+DEAD+ZO#2.jpg.html


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Looking like his namesake on the fallen dwarf, Grim focuses his will and gaze again on the undead giant again. His anger lets him go right through the ogre's defenses...
> 
> ...




Grim's unyielding stare staggers the undead brute the creature flails wildly loosing rocks and creating small showers of grit and durt as it smashes in to the ceiling, trying forlornly to escape Grim's gaxe.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
15 Grim
Mardred*
Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/17 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 14 HP damage taken.
Zombie Ogre #2- DEAD

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Cinara Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#2- Miss.

Kazz- Holy Strike ZO#2- Hit 10 Radiant damage +10 = DEAD (no, really), Readied Action ZO#1 Charge Cinara- Hit 9 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO#1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred-

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Mardred, and then Cinara...

New Map- as previous, the last Zombie Ogre is hurt but not yet bloodied.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

*Mardred*

Tears began to well at the edges of Mardred's eyes as another of his kinsmen is destroyed.  A sudden, resolute determination coursed through his chest.  _If we die, we die together_, he swore silently.









*OOC:*


Shift to N-52, activating Ambush Strike.  +2 to hit for CA.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 2, 2011)

*Len*

Len sees the blow as if in slow motion, and hears the crack. Then two images seem to superimpose onto each other - he's standing there facing the ogre, and he's falling, looking up. then he hears his comrades' shouts of despair and anger, but he no longer feels the pain. He looks around and up from his two perspectives, until one begins to fade, and he's just standing, but somehow taller than before - he's looking the ogre in its undead eyes. The undead eyes of a killer, his killer he realises, as his spirit continues to rise.

As the fight continues, the edges of his vision blurs, his existence has ended, the flesh destroyed, the world fading fast. This is how it ends, like this, just fading, nothing finished, The Lost Hold still lost, the Bottom Dwellers still held down, its not right, not like this, his companions in danger, unable to help, he must help, if only he could help, but he can't help, there's no way, nothing physically possible, his body lies unmoving below him, nothing physically possible ..... nothing physically possible, but maybe ..... 'BOTTOMS UP'!!!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> Tears began to well at the edges of Mardred's eyes as another of his kinsmen is destroyed.  A sudden, resolute determination coursed through his chest.  _If we die, we die together_, he swore silently.
> 
> ...




Revenge is taken, at least part way- Mardred's aim is true the dagger lodges in the great undead brute's throat, whether psychological or not the beast is distraught, panicked- it claws at the spot, only making the wound worse. Black blood, bile and viscera spill out as the Zombie Ogre claws its own throat out in a futile attempt to dislodge the blade...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara*
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/17 Surges 10/8 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Zombie Ogre #2- DEAD

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Cinara Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#2- Miss.

Kazz- Holy Strike ZO#2- Hit 10 Radiant damage +10 = DEAD (no, really), Readied Action ZO#1 Charge Cinara- Hit 9 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO#1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Ambush Trick N52. Thrown Dagger CA ZO#1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- let's see that Bloodied Zombie Ogre...

099 The Cave- Mardred's blade bites

Next up Cinara... and the Zombie Ogre is teetering...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Larry already sent me his turn- he's going away for the night (I think it's just the night), anyway- here it is...

Cinara


"ORCUS! Hear me, you Bastard! This undead abomination is no match for the righteous will of Moradin! And once it is gone, my hammer will eventually seek and snuff out your miserable existance. This I vow!"

With an anger not yet seen by the remaining party, Cinara thrashes wildly about with her hammer, desperate to strike a blow against the ogre.

[sblock=OOC 
Standard: Burden of Earth (+6 vs. AC, 1d10+4 dmg, next ally that attacks target gets +1 power bonus to hit)
Minor: Second Wind, heal 7, +2 all def
Move: none  
[/sblock]

Alas Cinara is high and wide again... the creature before her however is less likely to miss...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan
18 Kazz
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/24 Surges 10/7 +2 all Defences (2nd Wind) 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Zombie Ogre #2- DEAD

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Cinara Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#2- Miss.

Kazz- Holy Strike ZO#2- Hit 10 Radiant damage +10 = DEAD (no, really), Readied Action ZO#1 Charge Cinara- Hit 9 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO#1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Ambush Trick N52. Thrown Dagger CA ZO#1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO#1- Miss. Second Wind +2 Defences.

Zombie Ogre #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 2, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Larry already sent me his turn- he's going away for the night (I think it's just the night), anyway- here it is...












*OOC:*



Yep - I'm back already - just out for a poker night w/ the boys...  

Nice roll, DM...thanks... LOL!!


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 2, 2011)

*Krogan*

The situation becomes clear to raging Krogan. These killing machines were sent to punish Krogan and his band of brothers for the crimes they commited in theirs previous lives... It occured to Krogan that despite his growing rage, at the moment Len fell, he felt a sudden calm.. a realization that everytihng will be alright.. as if the soothing sensation was not enough. the words of his grandfather came to him.. It was something he used to say when he tought Krogan about the art of Axe wielding.... It is inevitable.. either you die or I die... 
Now closing his eyes and foolowing his inner straight,  Krogan grips his axe, and flawing like the water, attacks the zombie..


----------



## hairychin (Jul 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry Ressurectah, my dice rolls for Krogan were dire, all he ever hit was air.  Glad to see a change of fortune.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

*Zombie Ogre #1*

Alas before Krogan can get in to the fray the Zombie Ogre interlaces its fingers and... drags its knuckles along the ceiling- causing yet another shower of dirt to cascade down... its attack however is foiled completely, it staggers and stares hard at the space where its hands and knuckles used to be- now reduced to mangled black flesh and jutting shards of bone.

[sblock=Zombie Ogre #1 Mechanics]
Standard: Zombie Smash Cinara- Miss.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/24 Surges 10/7 +2 all Defences (2nd Wind) 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Zombie Ogre #2- DEAD

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Cinara Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#2- Miss.

Kazz- Holy Strike ZO#2- Hit 10 Radiant damage +10 = DEAD (no, really), Readied Action ZO#1 Charge Cinara- Hit 9 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO#1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Ambush Trick N52. Thrown Dagger CA ZO#1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO#1- Miss. Second Wind +2 Defences.

Zombie Ogre #1- Zombie Smash Cinara- Miss.

Turn #10

Krogan- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

No new map- Krogan is up.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> The situation becomes clear to raging Krogan. These killing machines were sent to punish Krogan and his band of brothers for the crimes they commited in theirs previous lives... It occured to Krogan that despite his growing rage, at the moment Len fell, he felt a sudden calm.. a realization that everytihng will be alright.. as if the soothing sensation was not enough. the words of his grandfather came to him.. It was something he used to say when he tought Krogan about the art of Axe wielding.... It is inevitable.. either you die or I die...
> Now closing his eyes and foolowing his inner straight,  Krogan grips his axe, and flawing like the water, attacks the zombie..




<Ker-THUNK!>

Krogan buries his greataxe in the Zombie Ore's skull- neatly splitting it actually.

The undead brute straightens and then blinks, one eye either side of Krogan's axe, the creature moves its jaw and mouth- as if chewing. Clears its throat, which you'll remember is mostly not there, and then says something...

"Pancakes." The Zombie Ogre is certain.

It about-turns and stomps off, prompting attacks- most of which hit and rip through the creaure's already wrecked body.

The Zombie Ogre shuffles off, with Krogan, Cinara and Kazz heading after it.

Eventually the creature comes to a halt, in a dead end, turns and sits cross-legged, it stares at you each in turn, and then slowly lowering its head... dies.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #3 Dead Ogres Walking

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Krogan*
18 Kazz
15 Grim
Mardred
Cinara
3 Zombie Ogre #1

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/24 Surges 10/7 +2 all Defences (2nd Wind) 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied. Shift 2 & Speed +2. 
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

Monsters

Zombie Ogre #1- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie Ogre #2- DEAD

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Zombie Ogre- Move T66. Zombie Smash Mardred- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied & knocked Prone.

Mardred- Second Wind +2 to defences. Total Defence = +4 all defences.

Krogan- Double Move. Action Point. Howling Charge Ogre- Hit 13 damage.

Kazz- Move S64. Combat Challenge Zombie Ogre. Charge Ogre- Hit 6 damaage.

Len- Move M63. Move Q65. Draw Throwing Hammer.

Grim- Move O65. Penance Stare Ogre- Miss.

Cinara- Healing Word +4 HP Mardred. Move L66 then Move back L65. Total Defence +2.

Turn #2

Zombie Ogre #1- Recharge Zombie Smash- Success. Zombie Smash Kazz- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied & Prone.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move N69. Charge Cinara- Miss. Zombie wedged- all have Combat Advantage.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Stand. Dagger with Backstab & Sneak Attack ZO#1- Hit 18 damage.

Krogan- Swift Panther Rage ZO#1- Hit 29 damage- Bloodied. Shift U65.

Kazz- Stand. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 Defences. Radiant Smite Zombie Ogre #1- Miss. Action Point. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #1- Miss.

Len- Drop Throwing Hammer. Draw Battleaxe. Charge Shield Bash Zombie Ogre #1- Crit 17 damage +1 Cold damage & Pushed 1 and knocked Prone.

Grimm- Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #1- Hit 14 Psychic Damage- Dead with Dark Reaping. Move 62L.

Cinara- Smite Undead with CA Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 17 damage + 10 (Radiant) =27 damage and Pushed 6 squares and 6 extra damage and Immobilised. Move O65. Healing Word +7 HP Kazz.

Turn #3

Zombie Ogre #2- Immobilised. Ready Action...

Mardred- Delay till after Grimm.

Krogan- Move U72. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Readied Action Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 25 damage- Bloodied but not Prone. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move V70. Move S74. Lay on Hands Krogan- 8 HP back.

Len- Move V70. Move R72. Action Point. Shove & Slap Ogre Zombie #2- Miss 7 damage & Marked.

Grimm- Move 66L. Penance Stare Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 14 Psychic damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Double Move L67.

Cinara- Move M67. Charge Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Holy Nimbus of Light Ogre Zombie #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +10 extra =22 damage.

Zombie Ogre #1- Rise Again. Stand. Move U70.

Turn #4

Zombie Ogre #2- Recharge Zombie Smash- Fail. Slam Len- Miss.

Krogan- Howling Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Miss.

Kazz- Move Q73. Holy Strike Zombie Ogre #2- Hit 13 Radiant damage +10 = 23 damage- Dead.

Len- Double Move (Run) L59.

Grimm- Move L60. Move L55 with Stealth.

Mardred- Move L62. Move K60.

Cinara- Shift P71. Stone's Resolve Krogan.  Readied Actions if Zombie Ogre #2 rises.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move T73. Zombie Smash Krogan- Hit 16 -5 DR = 11 damage & saves vs Prone.

Turn #5

Krogan- Move L66. Move L59. Second Wind.

Kazz- Move (Run) L67. Move (Run) L61.

Len- Move L54. Ready Shield Feint.

Grimm- Move L52. Ready Penance Stare.

Mardred- Move (Run) K52. Ready Ranged Dagger.

Cinara- Action Point. Move (Run) L64.

Zombie Ogre #2- Reanimate. Stand. Move L67.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move V69. Move T65.

Turn #6

Krogan- Move K54. Ready Action.

Kazz- Move (Run) M55. Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Move L59. Move M54.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move L65- with squeeze. Move L61.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move P64. Move L63.

Turn #7

Krogan- Ready Action.

Kazz- Ready Action.

Len- Ready Action.

Grimm- Ready Action.

Mardred- Ready Action.

Cinara- Ready Action.

Zombie Ogre #2- Move K57. Charge & Trigger all Readied Actions. Krogan Howling Strike ZO #2- Miss. Kazz Holy Smite ZO #2- Hit 5 Radiant damage +10 = 15 damage. Grim Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss. Len Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss & Marked. Cinara Earthen Hail ZO #2- Miss, all +2 AC & Fort. Mardred Dagger Combat Advantage ZO #2- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Back around to ZO #2 Charge Len- Hit 21 damage & Bloodied.

Zombie Ogre #1- Move K59. Move K57. Can't get in to the fight.

Turn #8

Krogan- Desperate Fury ZO #2- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Strength +4 Damage. Holy Strike ZO #2- Miss.

Len- Second Wind +2 Defences, no longer Bloodied. Shield Feint ZO #2- Miss.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO #2- Miss.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger ZO #2- Miss.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO #2- Miss.

Zombie Ogre #2- Zombie Smash Len- Crit 38 damage- Len is DEAD

Zombie Ogre #1- Ready Action.

Turn #9

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#2- Miss.

Kazz- Holy Strike ZO#2- Hit 10 Radiant damage +10 = DEAD (no, really), Readied Action ZO#1 Charge Cinara- Hit 9 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare ZO#1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Ambush Trick N52. Thrown Dagger CA ZO#1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth ZO#1- Miss. Second Wind +2 Defences.

Zombie Ogre #1- Zombie Smash Cinara- Miss.

Turn #10

Krogan- Howling Strike ZO#1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

100 The Cave- Pancakes

The Zombie Ogres are dead, as is Len- although he does possess a shiny new axe.

You noticed a passage to a stone chamber on your wanders in this area- see previous map.

        *GM:*  This is a Short Rest, what do you wish to do-

Cinara 29/24 Surges 10/7
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/14 Surges 10/5- Bloodied.
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/5 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2      

What now?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2011)

*Grim*

"Let's remove these tings heads and burn them, Korgan. I don't want to see them again. And we should bury Len and bless his resting place. Would you do the honor, Cinara?"
Grim says. Len's death uncomfortably reminds him of his 'own' demise.

[sblock=OOC]

regains dark reaping power during short rest

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

After a considerable amount of time resting back in the webbed cave, with Cinara using her Healing Words again and again to make good any wounds then the gang are all back to full, or thereabouts-

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Len DEAD
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 

And for the destruction of the two powerful Ogre Zombies, you have earned 116 XP each- that's 331 XP in total.

Before Len's burial there's the small matter of his +1 Frost Battleaxe that needs relocating... I think Len would have wanted it to be put to good use, I know the DM does. Kazzagin is a Battleaxe wielding Dwarf- will you take up Len's weapon?

Where would you like Len to be buried, are you heading back to the Gaffer, or else... I require info please Cinara- you're in charge of the burial.

Just an odd fact, the fight with the Zombie Ogres, with all the running, chasing, fleeing, getting up and putting 'em down- in real terms it lasted 1 minute. It's odd that when you think about it- ten rounds, 1 minute.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

As the ogre retreated to die Kazzagin rushed forward and fell to his knees beside Len. He'd started to feel some affinity of the dwarf, fighting side by side with him in battle. It was strange that battle could bring them together so much. No matter how much Kazzagin looked, though, the angle of Len's head indicated that there was nothing that could be done. Two dead dwarves one one day - would this one too return from Moradin's grave? Pelor, let there be light!

He looked up Cinara, his grief evident on his face. "We be burying him where he be fallen, or we be burying him where Grim be?" He looked up at the resurected Grim. "Where you had been fallen," he stated to the strange dwarf. He took out a scrap piece of cloth and wiped some blood from the body, righting the neck to give the dwarf some honor. Then he took up the battleaxe. "This be yours. Earned. Well earned. It be wielded with strength and honor by a Bottom Dweller worthy of any. In life I be wielding it to honor you. You be mighty amongst bottom dwellers." Taking his own axe, he placed it on the fallen dwarf. "Blood for blood. So I be you honor."









*OOC:*


Kazzagin will take Len's battleaxe if nobody objects. Dead man walking? 






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 2, 2011)

*Mardred*

Mardred slumped to the floor, falling back on his haunches and outstretched legs.  He resembled an unstable toddler who had just lost his balance.  He looked at the corpse of Lem, then the Zombie Ogre.  

"This," he began, "... this is not what we signed on for.  The cost is already too high.  We should turn back before we lose anyone else..." He looked up at the group with sad eyes.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> As the ogre retreated to die Kazzagin rushed forward and fell to his knees beside Len. He'd started to feel some affinity of the dwarf, fighting side by side with him in battle. It was strange that battle could bring them together so much. No matter how much Kazzagin looked, though, the angle of Len's head indicated that there was nothing that could be done. Two dead dwarves one one day - would this one too return from Moradin's grave? Pelor, let there be light!
> 
> He looked up Cinara, his grief evident on his face. "We be burying him where he be fallen, or we be burying him where Grim be?" He looked up at the resurected Grim. "Where you had been fallen," he stated to the strange dwarf. He took out a scrap piece of cloth and wiped some blood from the body, righting the neck to give the dwarf some honor. Then he took up the battleaxe. "This be yours. Earned. Well earned. It be wielded with strength and honor by a Bottom Dweller worthy of any. In life I be wielding it to honor you. You be mighty amongst bottom dwellers." Taking his own axe, he placed it on the fallen dwarf. "Blood for blood. So I be you honor."






Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> Mardred slumped to the floor, falling back on his haunches and outstretched legs.  He resembled an unstable toddler who had just lost his balance.  He looked at the corpse of Lem, then the Zombie Ogre.
> 
> "This," he began, "... this is not what we signed on for.  The cost is already too high.  We should turn back before we lose anyone else..." He looked up at the group with sad eyes.




        *GM:*  You guys- I'm welling up here... choked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2011)

*Grim*

"May you go straight to Moradin's Hall. Fly there with the Raven Queen's wings. You did your work. May your rest be final and your rewards eternal!"
Grim says to Len's corpse, seemingly also to be a bit envying and wishing for the fate he just described.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 3, 2011)

Cinara

_"I'm no priest of death, yet here I am, twice in the same day, called to pray over the remains of the fallen," _Cinara whispers to herself. And aloud, "What is it you wish of me, of us, Dwarf-Father!? We are not heros, not great paragons of our kind! We merely wish to bring some much needed pride to our caste. And what have we become of it? Two of our band have fallen as you have watched on!!" Cinara's forgeborn flesh flares with waves of energy, courscating from red fire to blue ice. "Should we return home? Is that your message? Are we to abandon a foolish quest and submit to our place and standing? Or are we to push forward and bring some meaning to Thorgrim's and Lenoard's sacrifice? _What do you want!?!?_"

Cinara falls to her knees, torn between anger, sadness, and confusion. She looks over to Len's broken body, and, instinctively, begins a dwarven chant, deep and melodious. Her eyes half-closed, she gently rocks on her haunches, honoring the Apricot lineage as far as she and her order know it back through time.

She ends with a phrase known to all dwarves: "From the stone we were born, and to the stone we will return."

And finally, placing two small round rocks on his eyes, "Goodbye, Len."


To the others, "A pyre. Help me collect these verflixt ogres and we will bring them to the spider cave. They will burn, we will place Lenonard's body upon a bier, and they shall bear him to the Great Forge. Come."


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 3, 2011)

Cinara

Len's impromptu funeral taken care of, Cinara addresses her companions, "Let not Len's death be totally in vain. There must be something here worth protecting, something those that wish no one to know what happened to the Tannheim wanted kept hidden. Why else disguise the entrance to this place and place undead guards? Let us search about and see what we can find...hopefully our efforts will bear fruit."

"Kazzigan, I'm sure Len would be honored for you to have his blade. May it bring us closer to our goal," and Cinara places a simple blessing upon it, asking the Forgefather to temper the steel and make it one with its wielder.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Silently, or at least as quietly as you can- possibly with Mardred to the fore you take a snoop around the caves, at least see where they go before you are forced to take any more decisions.

        *GM:*  Perception checks please.     

The rank stench of rotting meat hangs heavy in the air still, more so perhaps. Ahead, the rocky corridor widens into a small chamber that has been filled knee-high in one corner with furs and skins. 

Flies buzz and circle the chamber, here and there are the remains of the undead creatures passing- rotten flesh, great bloody hand prints, and worse.

Ahead- across the far side of the chamber, is a short corridor, a very short corridor which ends very abruptly, at least that's all you can see from where you stand.

        *GM:*  Describe what you are doing, and where you are looking, please.     

New Map- 

101 The Zombie Ogre Lair- An odd room

Happy hunting...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 3, 2011)

*Krogan*

Before the Ogres burn on the pyre,Krogan checks if there is any value to them. 
Also Krogan will look around for anything out of the ordinary....
" Len, my friend your time has come...keep a spare table for us at Our Fathers Forge.. we will share a beer soon..."
Krogan will let Threeways loose a little, couse he needs some feel-good energy right now..He can`t remember when was the last time he laughed...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Before the Ogres burn on the pyre,Krogan checks if there is any value to them.
> Also Krogan will look around for anything out of the ordinary....
> " Len, my friend your time has come...keep a spare table for us at Our Fathers Forge.. we will share a beer soon..."
> Krogan will let Threeways loose a little, couse he needs some feel-good energy right now..He can`t remember when was the last time he laughed...




        *GM:*  Pyre... sorry just read back to this, where are you going to make a pyre- in the cave, you'd choke to death on the smoke if you could get it lit!     

Krogan notices something odd even before Threeways is let loose, there's a handle sticking out the mess of furs and junk in the corner. The handle of a greataxe... Krogan grabs it out, covered in filth is a perfectly serviceable weapon- in fact, as Krogan examines the blade, a very serviceable and beautifully made weapon- it feels evenly weighted and perhaps even an example of Tannheim construction.

        *GM:*  Here's a thing though, and this is me being a bit bitchy- I need more direction, don't just say I look for something 'out of the ordinary', I've told you what's in the room- you decide what's out of the ordinary, and then tell me what you are doing, sorry Zoki but it seems I'm doing all the leg work here.

What are you doing, exactly- where are you looking?

Sorry again if this is a bit bitchy, the RP is great- genuinely, the description of what you are doing outside of combat in particular is minimal at times. Tell me off if you think I'm wrong, but please- a little more help.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 3, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Pyre... sorry just read back to this, where are you going to make a pyre- in the cave, you'd choke to death on the smoke if you could get it lit!












*OOC:*


 oh come now, the prye is for literary/dramatic effect... we can light it out on the ledge by the ravine........ 







Cinara









*OOC:*


 now that we have a good view of what's beyond the ogre's area.... 







"Moradin's beard, what is that smell? Is it possible to smell worse than those rotten beasts themselves? Phewwwww...puts a Thundergut to shame!" Hopefully her mild attempt at humor draws the party back out of its collective despair.....

"What do you suppose this place is? Naturally hewn caves hiding a hand-made room at the end? OK, so the refuse over there might be just random junk the zombies collected/ate/slept in maybe? What else is there in here, and why? Someone with better eyes than mine have a careful look see, and do take note of that alcove over there," she points to the eastern end of the room. "And careful for anything set to murder us before moving about!"

Does anything about the construction of this room stick out to Cinara? Can she make any sense out of what's here? <Dungeoneering and Insight checks.>


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> oh come now, the prye is for literary/dramatic effect... we can light it out on the ledge by the ravine........
> ...




        *GM:*  Pyre- I'm still laughing as I type this, can you imagine it great 400+ lbs rotting Ogres being dragged in to place- a dead Dwarf slung on the top. Then the whole lot set alight- somehow. In the cave you'd asphyxiate, out on the ravine ledge (should you be able to safely drag the Ogres down there), well... you might as well also scrawl on the wall- "we're up the stairs...". Pyre- LOL.     

Back to the cavern...

Hmmm... there's something strange here, and Cinara has hit the nail on the head, why have a natural cavern- accessed via a secret stair (well built) and then a flagged well constructed chamber. It doesn't take much, the secret door, in the short passage is remarkably easy to spot once you've worked out it's there.

That said a degree of expertise is needed with these things- certainly a close observation required to spot the way in which it can be accessed (opened).

Obviously that's if you are going to just shove it open and go in... to wherever.

I think we need Mardred to get in to play, although maybe some others could help out with any other skills.

        *GM:*  Pyre- still tickles me...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey, who's great idea was this funeral pyre?!?  ;-p

I'm going to be incommunicado for the day... having people over for a cookout starting around noon my time (3 hrs from now) and game night. Assuming I'm still cognizant, I'll check in before bedtime, but it might be in the morning....... (American holiday tomorrow).


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 3, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5,   Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3,   Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all   enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their   allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a   Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some form   of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with   a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8  damage.  Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy   within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit   and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Conditions[/sblock]Mardred shuffles about wordlessly, helping the others with the funeral preparations.

When the times comes, Mardred throws Cinara an exasperated look, then heads to M-83 and searches for any means of ingress.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred shuffles about wordlessly, helping the others with the funeral preparations.
> 
> When the times comes, Mardred throws Cinara an exasperated look, then heads to M-83 and searches for any means of ingress.




The opening mechanism is easily discovered, at least by someone with the expertise, it's a simple measure, a rough stone slightly protrudes, it just needs to be pushed, that's all...


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 3, 2011)

*Mardred*

"I found a button," Mardred says plaintively.  

He begins to examine the area around the button, then the button itself, searching for possible traps.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> "I found a button," Mardred says plaintively.
> 
> He begins to examine the area around the button, then the button itself, searching for possible traps.




Nope, there are no traps on or around the button, or indeed on the door anywhere- another job well done by Mardred... Oh hang on.

Mardred presses her ear to the wall- voices beyond, Goblin voices- even if you don't know what they are saying you can certainly make out the squeaky cries of Goblins, they seem to be very excited.

Oh and there's a lot of them- easily half-a-dozen...

Very excited, I wonder what about.

It is of course possible to open the door a smidgin and take a peek beyond, it would take a good stealth check, and if I were you I'd make sure everyone was ready- just in case.

        *GM:*  Just to say it again, beyond the door are a bunch of Goblins, and a fight- most probably, decision time.

I presume at this moment that evryone has moved up to the door, just in case you open the door and we go the surprise route mode...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2011)

*Grim*

After entering the chamber, Grim stops breathing to avoid the awful smell. This protected he searches through the fur and skins.

After the door gets opened, he moves to the second line. His unnatural stare seems to be one of the few ranged attacks they possess.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Dark Cloud

*Condition:*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin looks around the room in disgust, the memory of Len falling to these digusting beasts exasperated by the filth and stench of the room. He adjusts the heavy shield on his arm and gives the new battleaxe a few practice swings at the darkness as he watches the rear of the group. With Len and Grim both gone, it would be up to him and Krogan to battle hard up front, and Kazzagin was beginning to have doubts whether they could accomplish this mission. But, perhaps that's what would make them legend. If his father had turned around half the times he did not, he wouldn't be who he was today.

At the voicing that the door beyond held the sounds of goblins, Kazzagin stiffened. He replaced the battleaxe with one of his handaxes, ready to get the drop on them quickly if needed. "This be a strange place. Once dwarves - now there be ogres, goblins and dead things. What be this place now? What curse be this place having?" He wasn't really expecting an answer but the thought felt like it needed uttering.

"Be we taking the goblins? There be many there and if only one be getting a warning to what else be living here, we be in loads of trouble. If we be taking them, we be doing it quickly. No time for giving warning." He didn't like the sound of the goblins. If there were a dozen in there, it would be hard to not alert the whole complex to their presence. On the other hand. "If we be catching one of the beasties, I think we be knowing something about what be happening in this place?"









*OOC:*








[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> After entering the chamber, Grim stops breathing to avoid the awful smell. This protected he searches through the fur and skins.
> 
> ...




There's little else to find in the refuse pile- most of it is... well, it's clear that the Zombie Ogres 'rested' here at times- perhaps still caught up in memories of their 'old life', they have left bits of themselves behind.

You move in to the back row, and ready your attack.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin looks around the room in disgust, the memory of Len falling to these digusting beasts exasperated by the filth and stench of the room. He adjusts the heavy shield on his arm and gives the new battleaxe a few practice swings at the darkness as he watches the rear of the group. With Len and Grim both gone, it would be up to him and Krogan to battle hard up front, and Kazzagin was beginning to have doubts whether they could accomplish this mission. But, perhaps that's what would make them legend. If his father had turned around half the times he did not, he wouldn't be who he was today.
> 
> At the voicing that the door beyond held the sounds of goblins, Kazzagin stiffened. He replaced the battleaxe with one of his handaxes, ready to get the drop on them quickly if needed. "This be a strange place. Once dwarves - now there be ogres, goblins and dead things. What be this place now? What curse be this place having?" He wasn't really expecting an answer but the thought felt like it needed uttering.
> 
> ...




Kazzagin readies his hand axe after a look around the stink and foulness- he too is sickened by the nastiness that coats his weapon as he stirs the rag pile looking for anything sparkly or interesting.

Behind the door come raised Goblin voices again- there's definitely a lot of them, certainly more than six- they clamour and scream, alas none of you understand the langauge. Perhaps there are as many as ten different voices... this is getting dangerous.

        *GM:*  I've messaged Mardred asking him if he wants to try and open the door for a peek- it just takes a Stealth check, and the Goblins are indeed making a lot of moise, so a '12' would do it- anyone else can try it, although they would have to be standing next to the door of course.

Remember if you get a surprise round then you have one action- that's it, so charge or throw, or attack, or whatever...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

The Big Picture, just a New map that shows where you've been so far-

102 The Big Picture


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

*Mardred*

"More fighting..." Mardred mumbled.  "Always more fighting... but no sense in rushing in only to die."

Mardred attempts to carefully open the door...









*OOC:*


... and TPK, here we come.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> "More fighting..." Mardred mumbled.  "Always more fighting... but no sense in rushing in only to die."
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  LOL     

The door grinds open, in fact it races back in to a concealed niche in the wall- open all the way, to reveal... a sea of Goblin faces staring back at you in utter confusion, clearly they were not aware of the portal.

The chamber itself is utter confusion, a chaotic mess of animal skins, fallen stones, rotting beams, and food scraps (difficult terrain- see the squares with triangles in the corner). A crude fire pit, lined with charred stones, in the south of the room. Skewers of meat are sizzling above the red and orange coals, and the entire chamber smells of fat drippings and burnt flesh.

The goblins are arrayed around a game of chess! Most of them sitting down (the arrows pointing down indicate those sitting- effectively Prone). Although a few stand here and there (Tomo and Towse, that you can see).

All of the goblins have weapons to hand- hand crossbows mostly close by and shortswords in their belts.

The chamber has two possible exits, a portcullis (down) exit, guarded by Towse seemingly, and a long passage heading East- there's a Goblin down there also, in some sort of niche.

There are goblins everywhere in fact.

        *GM:*  You have a surprise round- that's one action, and again watch for the difficult terrain, you have Combat Advantage over all of the creatures this round, although ranged attacks are at -2 To Hit Prone creatures remember.

Make it count- big hits... please.
     

New Map-

103 The Secret Door- Goblin Chess fanatics

        *GM:*  Note if you can't see the name or number of the Goblin you wish to attack then just tell me what square he is in. 

Also note Row L is an acceptable place to stand.

Good luck- you're going to need it.     

Here comes your initiative- (OMG- sorry).

Surprise round, one action (fingers-crossed big hits), first up Grim, then Mardred, then Krogan, then Cinara, then Kazz.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 5, 2011)

Cinara - is ready to charge when the time is right...........









*OOC:*



sorry not very present today - people over all day, BBQ, kids.... 

Happy Fourth to all who are celebrating!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim cannot get any of his attacks in, he's out of range, and is ill suited for melee- he sets his stance to total defence.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred*
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 on all Defences (Total Defence).

Monsters

Goblin #1
Goblin #2 Prone.
Goblin #3 Prone.
Goblin #4 Prone.
Goblin #6 Prone.
Goblin #7 Prone.
Goblin #8
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

Kazz-

[/sblock]

No New Map- no-one has moved.

Remember this is a surprise round and you have combat advantage over all of them, so that's lots of extra damage Mardred from your Sneak Attack.

Mardred is up next, followed by Krogan, then Cinara, then Kazz (missile weapon readied). Remember if you're charging then try not to block anyone else's charge- you may need to do some working out... Also remember they get no attacks of opportunity against you, they are surprised, and for the most part unarmed at the moment- at least the ones sitting down are.

Good luck people.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5,    Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3,    Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all    enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their    allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a    Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some form    of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with    a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8   damage.  Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy    within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit    and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Condition[/sblock]Mardred gawks incredulously at the room full of goblins, who gawk incredulously at him and the sudden intrusion. A wicked grin slowly creeps across Mardred's face, and his sad eyes suddenly seem to come into focus.  Something welled up inside him... his hatred for goblins.

"Just what we needed, boyos," Mardred said in a raspy whisper, "Therapy."

Mardred winds up and hurls his dagger with a throaty battle cry.  As the blade connects, he starts laughing, softly at first...









*OOC:*


Fling dagger @ the goblin across from me.  Used the wrong die for base damage due to confusion with available actions... and the re-roll is swell.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
> Dwarf Thief Level 1
> 
> Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision
> ...




        *GM:*  It's the draw Short Sword part of your turn, in 4e that's a Minor Action, and you're limited to one action in a surprise round. So, and I've messaged you about this, we'll just turn your charge in to a thrown dagger- which hits and does one less damage, I hope this is okay with you.     

Mardred's dagger describes a furious arc, and finds a neat little sheath for itself- in Tomo's gut, the Goblin almost doubles up in pain, it bleeds profusely but has little time to react as Krogan comes barreling in to the chamber.

Good work- we got there in the end.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 on all Defences (Total Defence).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Goblin #2 Prone.
Goblin #3 Prone.
Goblin #4 Prone.
Goblin #6 Prone.
Goblin #7 Prone.
Goblin #8
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

Kazz-

[/sblock]

Next up Krogan who is working out his moves as I type this...

New Map after Krogan.

You can do it!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Whatever happened to minions?  I thought minions were all over the place in 4e... wait, never mind, I threw at the "Named" one, I guess.  *LOL*

I also edited the post above, and re-rolled my dagger damage and still got a 4.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to minions?  I thought minions were all over the place in 4e... wait, never mind, I threw at the "Named" one, I guess.  *LOL*
> ...




        *GM:*  They're all named, and there are some Minions in there but why would you want to waste 21 damage on a Minion- the non-Minions do twice as much damage and a bit more and have better To Hits so take them down. 

Good work Mardred.

Fanfare for the approaching Krogan, who is going to roll a '3' to hit I may add. He's been Skyping me about his next attack for the last hour or so.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 5, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan rushes into the fray of goblins like a furious cyclone. Nothing can stand in his way.. only thing that will stop him now is death. And by Moradin if that happens, he will bring couple of these wretched creatures with him!
GAAAAAAARRRHHHHHHH!









*OOC:*


Charge to L86






Taking the head of the first goblin... Krogan continues his furious charge to second victim... and with crazed laughter tries to further devastate the moral of the goblins....








*OOC:*


Charge to M88 and intimidate (if possible)














*OOC:*


Not to shabby, if I may say so myself... ;-)


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan rushes into the fray of goblins like a furious cyclone. Nothing can stand in his way.. only thing that will stop him now is death. And by Moradin if that happens, he will bring couple of these wretched creatures with him!
> GAAAAAAARRRHHHHHHH!
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Smart arse Serb.     

Krogan roars in to the chamber, swipes his new axe through Tomo, cutting the already gut shot Goblin in two.

Then heads off at pace for Basil, who looks up- hands before him trying to protect himself...

"Not the face..." He creis in Goblin, which alas is lost on Krogan.

Krogan slashes, manages to remove both of the Goblin's hands and decapitate the thing in one swipe.

Raaaarrrggghhhh! 

Krogan adds, with menaces- the Goblins are clearly panicked.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
6 Krogan
3 Cinara*
2 Kazz

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 on all Defences (Total Defence).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Prone.
Goblin #3 Prone.
Goblin #4 Prone.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7 Prone.
Goblin #8
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- 

Kazz-

[/sblock]

Cinara to follow, then Kazz.

New Map-

104 The Secret Door- Krogan is my hero

Come on, you can do it...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 5, 2011)

Cinara

_"The humans have a strange game," _Cinara remembers her nana telling her many years ago. _"They line up carved pegs called 'pins' and roll large balls along a path at them, trying to knock as many down in one throw as they can. It's called bowling."_

"Let's bowl, boys!"









*OOC:*


 delays... farthest she can get on a charge is M85 on a charge b/c of the difficult terrain (move of 5). Don't want to clog the works....

after Kazz hurls himself at the beasties, if there's still room to charge a creature, she will...if not, she'll simply move in as far as possible.

MBA rolled just in case charge can go off....


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin held the axe ready, waiting for the moment to strike. Krogan's fury was terrifying as he burst through the goblins, a feat that Kazzagin could not hope to emulate. Rooted at the spot, he took a while shot in tight confinement at a sitting creature and through. Pelor's luck may be with him, but more like he'll end up splitting dirt rather than goblin skulls. He needed to get in there quickly.









*OOC:*


Standard - Basic Ranged Attack 18 vs Goblin N36 - Damage 7 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hairychin (Jul 5, 2011)

*?????*

Should I....maybe.....no, no, wait.....wait....not yet....maybe I should, should I?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 5, 2011)

hairychin said:


> should i....maybe.....no, no, wait.....wait....not yet....maybe i should, should i?




woohoo!!!

DM - feel free to bring Cinara in whereever/whenever you feel works w/ the delay... her rolls are in post 519.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 5, 2011)

*?????*

Err, 'scuse me, may I just, I mean if I could just squeeze through.  I only need a little gap, err, if you don't mind, if that's ok, if maybe I could, well err, thanks.

A small (!!), very young (teenage), red haired, robed, slightly hunch backed dwarf, holding a staff taller than she excuses her way through from behind the companions.









*OOC:*


Apologise her way through, I think she should be able to make it to say L83


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Err, 'scuse me, may I just, I mean if I could just squeeze through.  I only need a little gap, err, if you don't mind, if that's ok, if maybe I could, well err, thanks.
> 
> A small (!!), very young (teenage), red haired, robed, slightly hunch backed dwarf, holding a staff taller than she excuses her way through from behind the companions.
> 
> ...




That's odd, or rather... but you can make up your own minds, you seem to have company- concentrating on the Goblins and all...

Either way Kathra, politely and with a smile, waltzes to the front to have a look.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara*
2 Kazz

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 on all Defences (Total Defence).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Prone.
Goblin #3 Prone.
Goblin #4 Prone.
Goblin #5 Prone.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7 Prone.
Goblin #8
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- 

Kazz-

[/sblock]

Next up Kazz, because Cinara delayed. 

All questions and comments are directed towards hairychin as regards Kathra.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin held the axe ready, waiting for the moment to strike. Krogan's fury was terrifying as he burst through the goblins, a feat that Kazzagin could not hope to emulate. Rooted at the spot, he took a while shot in tight confinement at a sitting creature and through. Pelor's luck may be with him, but more like he'll end up splitting dirt rather than goblin skulls. He needed to get in there quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz watches the new recruit arrive, shrugs and then launches his hand axe, kazz's aim is true and Bongo, the Goblin, takes the blade to the side of its head, bloodying one ear.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara*
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 on all Defences (Total Defence).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 7 HP damage taken. Prone.
Goblin #3 Prone.
Goblin #4 Prone.
Goblin #5 Prone.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7 Prone.
Goblin #8
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> _"The humans have a strange game," _Cinara remembers her nana telling her many years ago. _"They line up carved pegs called 'pins' and roll large balls along a path at them, trying to knock as many down in one throw as they can. It's called bowling."_
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Remember another +2 To Hit for surprise.     

Cinara wades in to the melee, and whacks Bongo in the back with her warhammer, and through the screeching and shouting, and general chaos- the Goblins begin to rise, and ready themselves, battle is joined.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim*
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
15 Goblin #2
15 Goblin #3
15 Goblin #4
15 Goblin #5
9 Goblin #7
9 Goblin #8
9 Goblin #9
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 on all Defences (Total Defence).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 13 HP damage taken. Prone.
Goblin #3 Prone.
Goblin #4 Prone.
Goblin #5 Prone.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7 Prone.
Goblin #8
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin #2- 

[/sblock]

Grim, then Mardred, then Kathra- then the Goblins. Remember combat advantage against Prone creatures with Melee attacks, -2 To Hit with Ranged attacks, and no change with Area/Blast attacks. You are out of the Surprise round so it's three actions.

And make it clear which Goblin you are attacking please.

New Map-

105 The Secret Door- In the midst of Melee

Good luck, and talk to each other.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim moves as fast as possible, suddenly dissolving in a dark cloud and oozing over the goblins before disappearing.

[sblock=OOC]

move: run (up-right, 3xright, down-right) to 86 M
Standard: Dark Could downwards.
att vs Fortitude
17 necrotic on hitand ongoing 5 damage (save ends).
on a miss, 8 necrotic damage.
teleports to 85P and is invisible.

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: [/s]Swarm of Ravens[/s]

*Condition:* Invisible
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim moves as fast as possible, suddenly dissolving in a dark cloud and oozing over the goblins before disappearing.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Hope you don't mind a little be of reinterpretation to miss out the Run which would give you -5 To Hit.     

Grim lurches forward like a thing possessed, moving his arms up and down- a kind of flapping motion- his face... ugly, getting uglier all the time- mouth pinched, eyes beady, nose angular- becoming more angular by the second. (Move L86).

Until, with a burst of black feathers and the smell of the grave, Grim is gone- replaced by a flock of jet black ravens- symbols of dark lady, Grim's new Queen. The ravens swoop, flock and frenzy- scratching, pecking, biting; if only for a moment.

Until finally, with the Goblins screams still sounding, the birds of death disappear... no sign of Grim however.

One of the Goblins is killed outright, the other three are damn near scared to death, they are all bloodied- one cowers on the floor gibbering and shaking like a lost soul.

The Goblins are broken- now time to clear up.

Glorious- Grim, simply glorious.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred*
16 Kathra
15 Goblin #2
15 Goblin #3
15 Goblin #4
15 Goblin #5
9 Goblin #8
9 Goblin #9
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 30 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.
Goblin #3- 17 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.
Goblin #4- 17 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.
Goblin #5 Prone.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin #2- 

[/sblock]

Mardred is up, followed by the new girl- Kathra.

New Map-

106 The Secret Door- Grim is Bad


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 6, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5,     Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3,     Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all     enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their     allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a     Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some  form    of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with     a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8    damage.  Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy     within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit     and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Condition[/sblock]Mardred peers across the room, sees a lone goblin hiding in the corner.

"I don't like the looks of THAT one," he says, pointing to the straggler.









*OOC:*


Move to L-87, activate Ambush Trick.  Throw dagger at Goblin in Q-90.

BOOYAH!  The Gods see my action as just.  1d4+2d8+5=25 damage!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
> Dwarf Thief Level 1
> 
> Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision
> ...




BOING!

Mardred's dagger embeds itself in Towse's brain, the Goblin functions normally for the next four or five seconds, not always needing his brain to function, then finally... finally, gets the message- "I'm dead", and collapses.

        *GM:*  The Minion is dead 25 times over.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra*
15 Goblin #2
15 Goblin #3
15 Goblin #4
15 Goblin #5
9 Goblin #9
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 30 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.
Goblin #3- 17 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.
Goblin #4- 17 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Ongoing 5 Necrotic damage.
Goblin #5 Prone.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- 

Goblin #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

107 The Secret Door- Towse Dead x25

Kathra is up... make way for the new girl on the block.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


One thing's for sure... 4e never makes you feel like throwing weapons are a complete waste of time, crit or no.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kathra*

"Ooh now....I remember....what was it now....ok just give me a minute....thats it, got it....here we go....I think."

Kathra looks up and ahead at the goblins, then turns slightly, and looking at no-one in particular states simply "We never really liked chess did we?" whilst making a dismissive gesture with a flick of her wrist.

For a split second nothing happens, then a slight glow appears in the midst of the chess players on the board and then explodes with force covering the surrounding area.









*OOC:*


Fountain of Flame, Burst 1 centred on O87, see attacks & damage below, miss is still half damage, and fire remains causing 5 damage to any enemy that enters or ends their turn within it.















*OOC:*


3rd roll should have been O86















*OOC:*


GM: I could do with knowing who is still up and fighting before I decide what to do with other actions - thanks


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Ooh now....I remember....what was it now....ok just give me a minute....thats it, got it....here we go....I think."
> 
> Kathra looks up and ahead at the goblins, then turns slightly, and looking at no-one in particular states simply "We never really liked chess did we?" whilst making a dismissive gesture with a flick of her wrist.
> 
> ...




The Fountain of Flame engulfs the chess players, and their toast- or at least mostly toast, of the four Goblins- two are incinerated instantly, one is left nursing such severe wounds that the effect of Grim's Rave Swarm will see him dead soon. The last- Piggy was caught by the full force of the blast (critical) and will not be making much of an effort to do anything.

Is there anything else the strange Dwarf wishes to serve up?

New Map-

108 The Secret Door- Fountain of Flame

There's not many left...

What next of mighty Dwarven wielder of Magiks?

I've just spoken to Hairychin and his turn is finished- job done, so it's over to the Goblins.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Goblin #3*

"Aaaaarrgghhh!"

Pickwick feels the cold necrotic hand of death, courtesy of ongoing hurts from the Grim Dwarf.

Pickwick dies.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
15 Goblin #3
15 Goblin #5*
9 Goblin #9
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- 

Goblin #9- 

[/sblock]

Next time more excitement from Goblin #5- Piggy!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 6, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Ooh now....I remember....what was it now....ok just give me a minute....thats it, got it....here we go....I think."
> 
> Kathra looks up and ahead at the goblins, then turns slightly, and looking at no-one in particular states simply "We never really liked chess did we?" whilst making a dismissive gesture with a flick of her wrist.
> 
> For a split second nothing happens, then a slight glow appears in the midst of the chess players on the board and then explodes with force covering the surrounding area.




"What the? Who are!? How the?! ... Chess???  WHOAH!!!!"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Goblin #5*

Piggy tries desperately to drag himself out of the flames, the going is tough however and it doesn't help that he has third degree burns and skin is seemingly made from and extremely sticky translucent fluid.

Piggy makes it, and then lies in the corner- unarmed and broken- mewling like an infant, he poses no further threat to anyone.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
9 Goblin #9*
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- 

[/sblock]

Next up Goblin #9- exciting times.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Goblin #9*

Lumpy, who has indeed put a little weight on but desperately dislikes his name- he's having real self-esteem issues, turns back from his watch- just in time to witness much of the destruction.

His mouth hangs open.

He backs away from the gibbering madness of Krogan and his friends, although stopping for a second when he smalles bar-b-q.

He thumps hard in to the back wall and begins screaming- alas none of the Dwarves are familiar with the Goblin language so it makes no sense.

Lumpy looks down, he's holding a loaded hand crossbow.

<Thung!>

A bolt flies straight for Krogan, embeds itself in Krogan's wrist, the Dwarf looks annoyed- he pulls the thing out with his teeth and spits it out...

Lumpy continues to scream...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
9 Goblin #9
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/29 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Next up, wouldn't you know it- Krogan, then Cinara, the Kazz.

And that was the first damage anyone has taken this encounter...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...The+Secret+Door-+Lumpy+is+in+trouble.jpg.html


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 6, 2011)

Cinara  (pre-posting - I have my RL game in a few and will keep me occupied for a few hours)

Sure Krogan has the fleeing Lumpy under control, Cinara follows behind him, standing by just in case (run to M92, in range of a Healing Word if needed, ready Earthen Hail if a target comes into melee range).

To our newfound 'friend' she calls: "Speak, wizard, I've no time or patience for children. There is nothing but fear and death here in the Hold. Who are you? Whom do you serve?"


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 7, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan is thinking... screaming goblins being alive is never a good option...Turning his gaze at Lumpi, he begins building his momentum and embedding the axe in foul goblins gut....








*OOC:*


moving to m93 ( taking a quick look to the south ) and then charging to Lumpi
(Did you count 2 temp Hp(rageblood vigor ), when you dealt dmg to me?)















*OOC:*


Crap!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan is thinking... screaming goblins being alive is never a good option...Turning his gaze at Lumpi, he begins building his momentum and embedding the axe in foul goblins gut....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Rageblood sorted now- thanks.     

Krogan stomps west, the little bastard dared to shoot him, stop and has a look to the south- a small alcove with an arrow slit, he hasn't got time to stop and take a proper look but... a stone corridor, nothing in it by the looks of things.

Krogan turns and face Lumpy, growls a bit and then charges, and slices at the Goblin- cutting it in two.

        *GM:*  Minion- but roll the damage just in case in future, I've seen less than 14 Hit, the Fire Beetles you fought in the first Encounter were AC13.     

That's when Krogan looks right...

The room is an absolute mess, the walls of the shadowy chamber, lit by fat smoking candles, are hung with war trophies: broken weapons, punctured shields, and the scalps of defeated foes. 

Fallen beams and rubble litter the floor, obscuring a high-backed throne at the rear of the room, atop which sits a beady eyed Goblin, the Boss.

The Goblin wears battered scale armour, and has a rusty heavy shield in his off hand, a nasty looking short sword in his other...

He eyes Krogan a moment before declaring- "Dinner is served!", in broken common.

And all that wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the four great wolf-like creatures that also turn to eye Krogan, jaws agape- salivating profusely, they too are ready for supper.

Krogan may be in trouble.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
9 Goblin #9
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/31 Surges 10/3
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 
Wolf #4- 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

110 The Goblin Boss- Krogan finds new friends to play with

Have fun!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 7, 2011)

Cinara (take 2 - disregarding my previous pre-post as circumstances obviously have dramatically changed... thanks DM!)

Sure Krogan has the fleeing Lumpy under control, Cinara follows behind him. To our newfound 'friend' she calls: "Speak, wizard, I've no time or patience for children. There is nothing but fear and....whoah!"

Krogan, stopped dead in his tracks by the scene before him, jostles Cinara from her tete-a-tete with the redheaded stepchild. She quickens her pace to join him at the end of the corridor and can smell the dank odor of dog.

"<sigh> Dogs. Why'd it have to be dogs....Krogan, feel the forgefire surround you and be tempered!"









*OOC:*



Double move to M95
Minor: Stone's Resolve on Krogan (gains DR5 until end of Cinara's next turn)


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

It was a little like life had passed him by these past few seconds, because by the time Kazzagin had thought of drawing Len's battleaxe and charging into battle the goblins had add been finished, not without the help of a strange newcomer. "Who be you," he demanded as he started to rush forward, worried that the narrow confines of the corridors would not allow them to fight effectively. "It look like you be on our side, so I hope that be the case," he grumbled as he sped past her, trying to make up ground as quickly as possible.

He called out to Krogan and Cinara, "You need to be falling back. Fighting in the corridor be not the best idea. We need to hold the choke point in this room." It might be too late but the least he could do was get up there and help them fall back, perhaps luring the stupid and hopefully not well-trained dogs of wolves back to the main chamber.









*OOC:*


Move - Double move on a run to L94, which I think is as far as he can make it.
Minor - Draw Len's Battleaxe






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara (take 2 - disregarding my previous pre-post as circumstances obviously have dramatically changed... thanks DM!)
> 
> Sure Krogan has the fleeing Lumpy under control, Cinara follows behind him. To our newfound 'friend' she calls: "Speak, wizard, I've no time or patience for children. There is nothing but fear and....whoah!"
> 
> ...




Cinara comes as quickly as she can to Krogan's aid, soon enough the greataxe wielding Dwarf shimmers and looks to wearing a second suit of armour made of stone.

Bring on the wolves...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
9 Goblin #9
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz*


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/31 Surges 10/3 DR 5
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 
Wolf #4- 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Next up Kazz.

New Map to follow...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> It was a little like life had passed him by these past few seconds, because by the time Kazzagin had thought of drawing Len's battleaxe and charging into battle the goblins had add been finished, not without the help of a strange newcomer. "Who be you," he demanded as he started to rush forward, worried that the narrow confines of the corridors would not allow them to fight effectively. "It look like you be on our side, so I hope that be the case," he grumbled as he sped past her, trying to make up ground as quickly as possible.
> 
> He called out to Krogan and Cinara, "You need to be falling back. Fighting in the corridor be not the best idea. We need to hold the choke point in this room." It might be too late but the least he could do was get up there and help them fall back, perhaps luring the stupid and hopefully not well-trained dogs of wolves back to the main chamber.
> 
> ...




Kazz rushes forward, as fast as his little legs can take him- drawing his new axe at the end of the dash, already the blade of his battleaxe begins to frost and sparkle with a thin layer of translucent pearly blue-white ice.

It's clobbering time, although after the run Kazz feels a little vulnerable...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1*
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/31 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 
Wolf #4- 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- 

Wolf #2- 

Wolf #3- 

Wolf #4- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

Next up the Wolves.

New Map to follow...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Wolf #1*

Snarls and sniffs the air, it's Dwarf on the menu, the great canis charge, and the beast is fairly great- covered in a thick matted fur, grey and black. It's beady eyes betraying an animal cunning and set upon a snout and maw lined with a myriad razor sharp teeth set to rip and tear. The creature is a master hunter, a master killer, particularly in a pack...

        *GM:*  I'm going to let the wolf attack on the corner as there's a little more space in the corridor, and give Krogan a +2 for partial cover.     

The creature snarls and ducks down low, Krogan is caught, the beast bites in to his leg- rips and shreds the flesh.

        *GM:*  9 damage, less DR 5 = 4 damage and ongoing 3 damage (save ends).     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2*
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/27 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage (W#1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 
Wolf #4- 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- 

Wolf #3- 

Wolf #4- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Wolf #2*

The second creature pads around the corner and the rushes forward, attempting to circle behind its compatriot, Krogan is ready- his greataxe strikes out, and misses.

The second beast positions itself with its rear to the corner, feint left and then snaps at Krogan's side- scores another hit, Krogan's stone armour protects him from much of the hurt, but not enough of it however, Krogan bleeds some more and winces with the pain.

        *GM:*  Another 2 points of damage and 2x ongoing damage 3/turn.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3*
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/25 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x2 (W#1 & W#2)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 
Wolf #4- 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. OA Krogan Wolf #2- Miss. Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- 

Wolf #4- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/111+The+Goblin+Boss-+Wolfish.jpg.html

Here's the map for you to admire Krogan's problem.

        *GM:*  Actually alas I have to end the action here till much later (if at all this evening), I've got to eat and then get ready for my game this evening, sorry folks- I'll kill Krogan in a while...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Wolf #3*

The third wolf is quickly in to the fray, the entire pack are going to attempt to bring Krogan down it seems.

The savage beast snaps and howls, then darts in, but not quick enough- Krogan is ready for it, his greataxe rips in to the beast, gets the better of it. and slows it down.

But not enough.

The third Wolf dashes in to snap at Krogan attempting to inflict yet another wound, succeeds but no more than a graze that Krogan instantly forgets.

        *GM:*  Ignore the third roll.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4*
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/25 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

One more Wolf left.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Wolf #4*

The last wolf follows a well trod route, attempts again to snake around Krogan- the axe wielding maniac, who lashes once more and leaves a bloody trail down the creature's flank- another hit for Krogan that leaves the beast yelping- although not thrown off the scent.

The Wolf charges around and attempts to bring the Dwarf down- finally, alas the last of the Wolves proves to be the least of Krogan's worries.

That said the Dwarf is more or less surrounded, and within the chamber also lurks the Goblin Boss, who grins and scampers and means to make a meal of the greataxe wielding Dwarf.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim*
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/25 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 16 HP damage taken. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

Grim next, then Mardred, then Kathra... then wait please.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Boss-+Krogan+gets+surrounded_+nearly.jpg.html

And yes only one of the 3 ongoing damage counts however Krogan has to make three succesfull saves (for the three hits) to make it stop.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


 aren't characters limited to just one immediate action per turn? not that I don't mind Krogan laying waste to the doggies.......


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> aren't characters limited to just one immediate action per turn? not that I don't mind Krogan laying waste to the doggies.......




One per Combatant’s Turn: You can take only one opportunity action during another combatant’s turn, but you can take any number during a round.

From the Compendium- Opportunity Attacks.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 8, 2011)

w00t!  and so we all learn... love it!

now to just somehow extricate Krogan from their maws......


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim suddenly reappears and move towards the action. Just not able to reach the wolves, he fixes his gaze on one of them.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 94M
Standard: Penance Stare vs Wolf 4, no pull
att vs will

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: [/s]Swarm of Ravens[/s]

*Condition:* Invisible
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim suddenly reappears and move towards the action. Just not able to reach the wolves, he fixes his gaze on one of them.
> 
> ...




Grim reappears and strides toward the fracas, he meets the nearest wolf's gaze, the creature cannot look away- soon after its snarls and growls turn to yelps and agonised cries. Grim's stare burrows in to its dark soul.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred*
16 Kathra
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/25 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

Next up Mardred, then Kathra.

New Map- 

113 The Goblin Boss- Grim stare


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5,      Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature  +3,     Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all      enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their      allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a      Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some   form    of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with      a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8     damage.  Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy      within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit      and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Condition: OK[/sblock]Mardred eyeballs the lone, whimpering goblin.  He sets ready to finish the disgusting beast, but the sound of fighting and cries of alarm from down the hall distract him.  He points at the Goblin and glares, then charges toward the noise...  

Gaining momentum, he hurls a dagger at the injured wolf.







*OOC:*


Move to L-92.  Basic ranged attack on bloodied wolf at L-96.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kathra*

"Err, yeah, err hi everyone.  I'm, err....Kathra. I'm here to help......err, if that's, you know, ok."

Kathra talks on the move as she heads forward more intent on the threatening wolves than answering too many questions.









*OOC:*


Double move to M92







Now Kathra addresses the wolves themselves, "Time to be afraid little pups...GrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRAAARRGH!!!!"

Kathra's evil wolf impression grows in volume and her head and shoulders shimmer and glow as the impression of a huge fiery wolf seems to pulse out form below her skin, leaving her body and then rushing outwards, expanding as it goes, and engulfing all before her (thankfully giving no harm to her new companions).









*OOC:*


Free: Spook - going for fear type intimidate with the wolf illusion
AP: Following through with burning hands which should engulf all 4 wolves.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
> Dwarf Thief Level 1
> 
> Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision
> ...




Alas Mardred's dagger flies high and wide...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra*
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/25 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 Invisible
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Kathra up next, already posted.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kathra*









*OOC:*


Re-posting as I misread re: burning hands. The description says 'foes' but the target is actualy 'all creatures', and I don't want to catch everyone in the blast







"Err, yeah, err hi everyone. I'm, err....Kathra. I'm here to help......err, if that's, you know, ok."

Kathra talks on the move as she heads forward more intent on the threatening wolves than answering too many questions.









*OOC:*


Move to L87







Pointing at the already bloodied wolf a wisp of fire, that grows into what looks like a small fire drake shoots through the air towards the feroscious beast.










*OOC:*


Phantasmal assault at bloodied wolf, L96







But other than scorching fur, the assault does little harm.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Re-posting as I misread re: burning hands. The description says 'foes' but the target is actualy 'all creatures', and I don't want to catch everyone in the blast
> ...




Kathra strides forward and lets loose, alas the closest Wolf resists her phantasmal assault.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss*
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/25 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan-

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

The Goblin Boss to follow.

New Map to follow also.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

*Big Uppity- the Goblin Boss*

The Goblin Boss, leaps down off his throne, grabbing his Shortsword en route, scurries forward, all the while yelping out croaks and whistles in his strange tongue, the Wolves- his companions react to his calls, they are clearly well trained.

Big Uppity gives Krogan a lingering look, licks the end of his short sword and makes ready to join the fray...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/25 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan-

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

114 The Goblin Boss- Big Uppity gets ready to join the fray

Krogan is up- remember you still have your Damage Resistance 5 going, so you don't take any ongoing damage from the Wolves (which would only have been 3 anyway). You do have to save against all three of them at the end of your turn though- otherwise the damage goes on next turn.

After Krogan is Cinara and the Kazz.

Then back to the Wolves again.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 9, 2011)

[sblock=for Krogan]
may I humbly suggest after making your attack you shift back to L95 to allow for a 2-man front. as a group, we can continue to shift back into until we can get a 3-man front by the arrow slit. just my 2cp 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 9, 2011)

*Krogan*

Shifting back to L95, Krogan will attack the bloodied wolf in front of him. Having to fight only two wolfs at the time, seamed like a good bet, and Krogan is taking that bet...









*OOC:*


Well that was bound to happen... eventually


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 9, 2011)

RE-WRITE COMPLETE


Cinara

"I. Hate. Dogs. And. Goblins!" With an uppercut from her warhammer, Cinara shows them just how much and bolsters the party for another eventual assault.

"Krogan, stand tall, stand proud. Be our Rock!" and he feels the healing fortitude of Moradin wash over him, protecting him all the more.

"And who are you, fat one, hmm? Your flimsy sword is no match for the stone rain of the ForgeFather!"

Looking back over her shoulder, Cinara is encouraged by the presence of Mardred, Kazzigan, and even Grim. "Let us begin to fall back step by step." And further back, she yells, "And you, Red. Kill the cowering one in the corner...who knows what kind of power its supposed 'king' has over it."









*OOC:*


 Standard: Nimbus of Holy Bejezus vs. WILL (not AC) wolf #4 (hit - likely?) and Big Uppity (miss?), 8 radiant dmg
Minor: If her initial 8 dmg wasn't enough to bring the wolf down, she'll wait until the AP w/ Earthen Hail. If _that _hits, the wolf takes 3 blast dmg from it. If THAT isn't enough to drop the wolf, she'll pop Elemental Legacy for an addl 3 acid dmg and hopefully finish it. If the wolf dies either from the initial blow or the AP blast, she'll use Elem Legacy vs. the Goblin King instead
Move: downgrade to minor: Healing Word on Krogan, heal surge+5, addl effect: next attack that hits Krogan does half dmg
AP: Earthen Hail vs. Goblin King: if a hit, 13 radiant dmg and all 4 wolves take 3 radiant dmg

Krogan's DR5 ends, but Cinara, Krogan, Grim, and Kazzigan gain +2 power bonus to all defenses (Nimbus).

If the AP Hit, Mardred gains +2 AC and Fort (Earthen Hail)


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Shifting back to L95, Krogan will attack the bloodied wolf in front of him. Having to fight only two wolfs at the time, seamed like a good bet, and Krogan is taking that bet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan shuffles backwards, and the effect is instantaneous, charging around the corner comes the Goblin Boss- screaming and ululating... short sword waving- coming straight for Krogan.

Krogan is hit by a vicious slash, and yet barely injured (6 damage only because of DR 5), Big Uppity looks suitably unhappy, he expected the dumb Dwarf to die.

Krogan slashes back, and misses by a country mile- he is a little off his game, surprised by the Goblin's sudden appearance.

To make matters worse the world of hurt- his bloody shins and lower legs, where the wolves scratched, bit and clawed; continue to give him grief.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
24 Wolf #4
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara*
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 -5 To Hit all have Combat Advantage (Run).
Krogan 34/19 Surges 10/3 DR 5 (Cinara). Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...blin+Boss-+Big+Uppity+joins+the+fray.jpg.html


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 9, 2011)

*BAH - post #562 is all borked. My daily is already used, as was my AP (mixing up which party I'm posting for). So, just stick w/ my original attack - Earth's Endurance vs. the wolf (plus the heal and plus the addl elemental dmg if the at-will doesn't drop the wolf). If a hit, Krogan gets +2 AC until end of my next turn.*


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *BAH - post #562 is all borked. My daily is already used, as was my AP (mixing up which party I'm posting for). So, just stick w/ my original attack - Earth's Endurance vs. the wolf (plus the heal and plus the addl elemental dmg if the at-will doesn't drop the wolf). If a hit, Krogan gets +2 AC until end of my next turn.*




With the help of a little extra acid damage the leading wolf is laid low by Cinara's Earth's Endurance. Moments later Krogan is also in fine form, almost all his wounds disappear.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz*


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Kazz, you're on- although how you get in...

New Map-

115 The Goblin Boss- The first Wolf falls


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

This was turning into another dangerous situation. Kazzagin growled at the wolves and the goblins, but it made sense to hold the position and retreat rather than stand here and fight in this corridor. "We be moving back. Cinara, get behind me." He needed to stand to the front to use all his power. As it was, he wasn't the best with throwing axes. Nevertheless, he aimed one at the wolf near the far wall, throwing a clumsy shot past the massive form of Krogan.









*OOC:*


Minor - Stow Battleaxe again. 
Minor - Draw Handaxe
Standard - Basic Ranged Attack 14 vs Wolf #3 Bloodlust - Damage 7 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> This was turning into another dangerous situation. Kazzagin growled at the wolves and the goblins, but it made sense to hold the position and retreat rather than stand here and fight in this corridor. "We be moving back. Cinara, get behind me." He needed to stand to the front to use all his power. As it was, he wasn't the best with throwing axes. Nevertheless, he aimed one at the wolf near the far wall, throwing a clumsy shot past the massive form of Krogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz launches his second Hand Axe, alas it slams in to the wall beyond the Wolf at which he was aiming.

The creatures snarl and yap, while the Goblin Boss seems to make reciprocal sounds to control them.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1*
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x3 (W#1, W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss.

Turn #4

Wolf #1- 

Wolf #2- 

Wolf #3- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

The Wolves are next...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Wolf #1*

The beast charges from the back to the front, snapping its jaws at its favourite target- the tasty Krogan, and once again takes a chunk of the Dwarf's flesh.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2*
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/27 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x4 (W#1(x2), W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss.

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- 

Wolf #3- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow...

Note Krogan now has four bleeding bites- still only 3 HP damage/turn but he has to save against them all to make the hurt go away.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Wolf #2*

The slavering creature, hackles up, stalks back down the passage- backing up to await an opening...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3*
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/27 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x4 (W#1(x2), W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss.

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Wolf #3*

The third creature follows its compatriot, backing down the corridor- trying to spot the moment to fling itself back in to the fray.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim*
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/27 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x4 (W#1(x2), W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss.

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

116 The Goblin Boss- Wolves move around

Grim's up, followed by Mardred then Kathra.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

*Grim*

After another deadly gaze from utterly black, crow-like eyes, Grim moves back to allow the others to retreat as well.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 88M
Standard: Penance Stare vs Wolf 96L, no pull
att vs will

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: [/s]Swarm of Ravens[/s]

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5,       Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature   +3,     Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all       enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their       allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a       Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some    form    of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with       a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8      damage.  Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy       within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit       and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Condition: OK         [/sblock]
"We need some breathin' room..." Mardred muttered, then smiled as he heard Krogan's command.  "That's me boy..."

"I need ta get into stabbin' range of that bleedin' Goblin!" Mardred said loudly.  He threw a dagger at the Goblin to accentuate the 'point'.







*OOC:*


Should be 18+6=24 to hit.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

[sblock=party moving back]
If Kazz and Grim start inching back, Cinara and Krogan can do the same, getting into the 3-man front on column 93. [/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Penance stare on wolf in 96L. Sorry, on my way, cannot post more. Maybe in a few hours.




The Wolf shrinks from Grim's terrifying gaze, yowls and snaps and bites at itself...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred*
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/27 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x4 (W#1(2), W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage.

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra gazes towards the goblin boss, concentrates, and stares intently ....... "They say your either a dog person or a cat person" she whispers, "I think you're a cat person ..... now kill the doggies!"

The words may not be understood but she tries to force the sentiment into the goblin's mind.









*OOC:*


Hypnotism: if succeeds, the boss must make a free basic melee (at +4) against the wolf at N97


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
> Dwarf Thief Level 1
> 
> Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision
> ...




Big Uppity grabs at the dagger that Mardred threw, it was briefly stuck in his shoulder- but only a graze. The Goblin shoves the dagger away for later use, but takes the time nevertheless- while holding Cinara at bay, to give a little wave at Mardred- followed by a throat-cut mime.

Big Uppity grins, and awaits an opening to cut through the fat blonde Dwarf before him...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra*
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/27 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x4 (W#1(2), W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

How's the moving back thing going for you guys?

Kathra is up next, the Big Uppity, then Krogan.

New Map-

117 The Goblin Boss- Corridor blues


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kathra gazes towards the goblin boss, concentrates, and stares intently ....... "They say your either a dog person or a cat person" she whispers, "I think you're a cat person ..... now kill the doggies!"
> 
> The words may not be understood but she tries to force the sentiment into the goblin's mind.
> 
> ...




Big Uppity looks confused- someone is messing in his head-space, Big Uppity however is big brainiac- whoever it is messing with head-space is piddling imbecile. 

Big Uppity does however feel more violent than ever- he just want to kill things, scratch things- Dwarves, he want to kill Dwarfs. To demonstrate this fact Big Uppity growls low and Wolf #1 shuffles backwards, at the same time Wolf #3 backs up a little way.

        *GM:*  Superior Goblin Tactics- when missed by an attack.     

The space suddenly opens up, Wolf #2 sees its opportunity and charges in to lock its jaws on Krogan. Thankfull Krogan is ready for the attack and manages to squirm out of the way in time.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss*
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/27 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x4 (W#1(2), W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Next up Goblin Boss.

New Map to follow.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Big Uppity grins, and awaits an opening to cut through the fat blonde Dwarf before him...
> 
> How's the moving back thing going for you guys?




Cinara - "I'm _not_ fat. I'm big boned."

[sblock=more on moving back]
Since WD didn't make a full post, can we assume he'd start moving back? Kazz unfortunately can't b/c he used 2 minors and a standard...  otherwise Cinara and Krogan would have to move through Kazz and Grim, both of us provoking and leaving them open for charges... shifting 1 at a time, IMHO, seems the only option...... [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


added a movement with my edit above.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Big Uppity- Goblin Boss*

Still sporting a grin, and making snarls and grunts constantly, Big Uppity lashes out at Cinara- the dumpy blonde Dwarf-man, and hits... Uppity shuffles backwards- still sporting a massive grin, makes more doggie sounds and Wolf #3 plugs the gap- charging in to Cinara, alas to no effect.

Big Uppity continues to do a little dance in the background, surrounded as he is by his favourite pets.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/20 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage x4 (W#1(2), W#2 & W#3). +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage.

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Krogan's up- and this time he starts the turn by taking 3 points of ongoing damage, and now has four lots of ongoing damage to save against.

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+The+Goblin+Boss-+Packmate+Stalemate.jpg.html


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> added a movement with my edit above.












*OOC:*


 awesome!  ok, so if Krogan shifts into Grim's vacated M94, Cinara will take her turn to total defense and move back through Krogan to M91 (provoking 2x OAs, but we gotta get back somehow... otherwise it'll take 2 more turns of shifting), making room for Mardred to charge in once Kazz and Krogan shift back and make a hole in column 93. gets all our heavy hitters on the 93 line, Cinara right behind for heals, and Kathra in the rear. sound like a plan (penciled in mud?)


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


  ** Note about saves vs. Ongoing Damage -- any save made vs. OG while within 5 squares of Cinara is made at +2 (her Earth Domain ability) **

Checked post 561... still wouldn't have helped then, but hopefully can help coming up!


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 10, 2011)

*Krogan*

Blast it! Krogan saw the opening behind Wolf #2 and he was about to take it, when the goblin beat him to it.... Swinging his ace in a wide arc, he took a step back, better positioning himself for the upcoming attacks.








*OOC:*


Standard - Desperate strike
Move- Shift to M94














*OOC:*


And the lady luck is back in my ranks! 















*OOC:*


Make that dmg to wolf #3, the one in front of Cinara


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Cinara - waiting to see if Krogan's shift triggers any readied actions by the baddies...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Blast it! Krogan saw the opening behind Wolf #2 and he was about to take it, when the goblin beat him to it.... Swinging his ace in a wide arc, he took a step back, better positioning himself for the upcoming attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And the Wolf (#3) before Cinara is now a ragged mess, much of one side of the creature bears an ugly open wound, it has problems maintaining its balance- and yet it howls and snarls still, although great gouts of blood poor from its mouth and the wound... It's not long for the world.

Krogan steps back and in clear space throws off the niggling bites that have plagued him since the opening salvo- he is back in fine fettle, perhaps the tide is turning.

Big Uppity looks less than impressed.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara*
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/20 Surges 10/6
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/2 +2 AC (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 36 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Cinara and the Kazz please.

Then we're back to the Wolves.

New Map- 

119 The Goblin Boss- Krogan makes his mark


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Cinara

"Let me scoot back and let the lean-mean-fighting machines tear down the so-called-king...."









*OOC:*


 minor: Second Wind
standard: Total Defense
move: to M91, provoking 2x OAs I believe...















*OOC:*


 [MENTION=100069]Ressurectah[/MENTION] - is it worth using a minor to pop Second Wind from your turn in post 583?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Let me scoot back and let the lean-mean-fighting machines tear down the so-called-king...."
> 
> ...




Cinara crouches low- warhamer to the fore, she scurries back... both Wolves surge and attempt to bite the retreating Dwarf, but neither come close- Cinara is away from the front line...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
24 Wolf #3
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz*


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 AC Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/2
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 36 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- 

Turn #5

Wolf #1- 

Wolf #2- 

Wolf #3- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/120+The+Goblin+Boss-+Cinara+retreats.jpg.html


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The withdrawel was going well. One wolf was dead and another was hanging on to life by a thread. Krogan had shaken off the worst the wolves could do - the barbarian was far more resilient than he would've imagined. And once the wolves fell, perhaps the goblin chief would be more inclined to negotiate or surrender.

Sticking to the plan, she warily shifted his position back, keeping an eye on the encroaching menace, and took a handaxe from the back of his pack. The wounded wolf was the easiest target, engulfed by fear and a desire, no doubt, to escape. The axe sang through the air and embedded itself into the wolf's neck, ending its existance.









*OOC:*


Move - Shift L93
Minor - Draw handaxe
Standard - Basic Ranged Attack 18 vs Wolf #3 - Damage 6 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The withdrawel was going well. One wolf was dead and another was hanging on to life by a thread. Krogan had shaken off the worst the wolves could do - the barbarian was far more resilient than he would've imagined. And once the wolves fell, perhaps the goblin chief would be more inclined to negotiate or surrender.
> 
> Sticking to the plan, she warily shifted his position back, keeping an eye on the encroaching menace, and took a handaxe from the back of his pack. The wounded wolf was the easiest target, engulfed by fear and a desire, no doubt, to escape. The axe sang through the air and embedded itself into the wolf's neck, ending its existance.
> 
> ...




Kazz is getting to be quite a shot with his hand axes, he shuffles back, fetches another out and takes aim- a mercy killing to put the badly wounded Wolf out of its misery- and Kazz's aim is true, the creature sinks to the floor- deceased.

That's two of the Wolves down, and one of the others injured already- Big Uppity is running out of friends.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1*
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/2
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- 

Wolf #2- 

Wolf #3- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

Next up Wolf #1.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

*Wolf #1*

The ferocious snapping Wolf charges straight for Krogan and sinks its teeth in the Barbarian's leg and shakes- the wound bleed profusely, and the Dwarf is bloodied.

Behind Big Uppity looks a little bit happier- he continues to grunt and yowl in wolf-speak.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2*
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/15 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage (x1).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

Next up Wolf #2.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

*Wolf #2*

The second beast is ordered forward, the objective is clearly to bring Krogan down, and they're not doing too badly. The second wolf clamps on to Krogan's left thigh and grips tight- all the colour drains from the Dwarfs visage, the Wolf is finally shaken off but its teeth leave a lasting reminder of its powerful bit- Krogan is bleeding bad, and low on energy.

Big Uppity giggles and licks his lips, rubs his belly even...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim*
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage (x2).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 9 HP damage taken.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- 

[/sblock]

Grim is up, then Mardred, then Kathra.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...The+Goblin+Boss-+Krogan+looks+unwell.jpg.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim curses for moving to fast... neither could he use the wolves' deaths, nor can he attack from where he stands. He moves back with glaring black eyes...

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 90L
Standard: Penance Stare vs Wolf 1
att vs will

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: [/s]Swarm of Ravens[/s]

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim curses for moving to fast... neither could he use the wolves' deaths, nor can he attack from where he stands. He moves back with glaring black eyes...
> 
> ...




And again Grim's stare leaves a Wolf a mewling wreck, scractching and snapping at itself to break the shadowy Dwarf's gaze, the Wolf (#1) has cut itslef so badly it staggers... bloodied.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred*
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage (x2).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 6 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

Next up Mardred.

New Map-

122 The Goblin Boss- The Wolves are bleeding


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 11, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist:
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3, Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some form of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8 damage. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Condition[/sblock]Mardred embraces his hatred for Goblinkind and sends a blade of steely death towards the Goblin Overlord...







*OOC:*


Step to M-92, activate Ambush Trick.  Activate Backstab.  Pray to the Gods.













*OOC:*


The Gods do not hear you... they're not listening. Daggers 7/8


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
> Dwarf Thief Level 1
> 
> Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision
> ...




Big Uppity squabbles and squawks- having just taken a dagger to the right shoulder, the Goblin Underboss redoubles his efforts- the Wolves left alive bristle...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra*
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage (x2).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

Kathra, you're up...

Mew Map-

123 The Goblin Boss- Even Big Uppity is bleeding


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 11, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred embraces his hatred for Goblinkind and sends a blade of steely death towards the Goblin Overlord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 and the gods rejoice!  

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] - did you mean to step to M93 to get on line w/ Kazz and Krogan (3-man front)?


----------



## hairychin (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kathra*

Knowing now that the goblin can use unsuccesful attacks to his advantage, she concentrates on a wolf, to try to spread a little confusion in the ranks.  She know that smell of blood must be in its nostrils and driving it on, but attempts a little 'nudge' of focus.









*OOC:*


Hypnotism on wolf 2 to attack wolf 1 at +4


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Knowing now that the goblin can use unsuccesful attacks to his advantage, she concentrates on a wolf, to try to spread a little confusion in the ranks.  She know that smell of blood must be in its nostrils and driving it on, but attempts a little 'nudge' of focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kathra alas is out of sorts, and the danger is coming closer...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss*
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage (x2).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

Goblin Boss to follow.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

*Big Uppity- Goblin Boss*

The naughty Goblin has a plan, it charges Krogan, alas en route it has to dodge one of the useless Dwarf's pathetic attacks... but that's easy, in position, Big Uppity raspberries Kazz and then kills Krogan... or rather, Big Uppity swears and curses and waves his shortsword around for all to see.

Krogan you have survived for now, but next time, next time... and then Big Uppity remembers and orders one of his wolves to attack Krogan.

        *GM:*  On a Miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action.     

The Wolf manages to penetrate Krogan's defences- it rushes in and nips him on the knee...

Just a nip.

Just a scratch.

Just a...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/2 Surges 10/2 Ongoing 3 damage (x3).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Ko'd.

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

And then Krogan takes the ongoing 3 damage (need to make saves against 3 lots) and slaps hard against the stone cold floor.

Krogan is dying (death save please).

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...blin+Boss-+Krogan+embraces+the+black.jpg.html

Krogan- 4 Saves please, 1 death and 3 vs ongoing damage.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 11, 2011)

*Krogan*

While falling to his knees, Krogan curses the gorram Wolfies and their ability to hit him almost every time...








*OOC:*


 7 out of 8 attacks hit, with 50 percent chance.. good one Paul..


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 11, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> and the gods rejoice!
> ...











*OOC:*


Not specifically, but I can do so next turn.  Note that I have zero melee powers, so getting flank is paramount if I'm to REALLY help.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> While falling to his knees, Krogan curses the gorram Wolfies and their ability to hit him almost every time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan manages to throw off one of the ongoing damage hits, but alas fails the other two, and fails his Death Save...

        *GM:*  You are +2 to Saves vs ongoing damage when you're within 5 squares of Cinara- we said this last time, and the time before...     

Krogan clutches the dirt, wishing he had indeed spent his second wind last term, which was what Cinara was screaming at him...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara*
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 all Defences (Second Wind). +2 all Defences Total Defence.
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/-1 Surges 10/2- Dying (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x2).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Next up Cinara.

New Map- not needed, Krogan didn't move a muscle...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 11, 2011)

Cinara

"GAaahhhH! Krogan, get up!"









*OOC:*


 Move to M93
Standard: Heal check to pop Krogan's 2nd Wind (auto make, +9 Heal skill, only need a DC 10
Minor: Healing Word

Krogan +2 all defenses and will take only half damage from next attack that hits him.

Sorry so short, nearly time for my RL game tonight...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "GAaahhhH! Krogan, get up!"
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Auto make? Nope- never heard of it, here's the roll- a '1' is a fail, a '20' is a success- this is a place where Gods stalk the halls and watch over the fates of men... and Dwarves- there is always a chance of failure, or success.     

And Krogan blinks his eyes open... he's not even bloodied, he is however still lying on the floor before two wolves and an increasingly desperate Goblin Boss.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz*


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/18 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x2). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- 

Turn #6

Wolf #1- 

Wolf #2- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

Kazz to follow, then it's the wolves- don't get too used to being alive Krogan...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Goblin+Boss-+Krogan+awakes_+briefly.jpg.html


----------



## hairychin (Jul 11, 2011)

"Lets show this goblin what for." the familiar voice comes clearly to Kazz's ears, yet none of his companions seem to react, "BOTTOMS UP".


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Lets show this goblin what for." the familiar voice comes clearly to Kazz's ears, yet none of his companions seem to react, "BOTTOMS UP".




A strange voice ideed... in fact, who said that?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 12, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Auto make? Nope- never heard of it, here's the roll- a '1' is a fail, a '20' is a success- this is a place where Gods stalk the halls and watch over the fates of men... and Dwarves- there is always a chance of failure, or success.
> 
> [sblock=skill checks vs. combat checks]
> 
> ...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Goonalan said:
> 
> 
> > *GM:*  Auto make? Nope- never heard of it, here's the roll- a '1' is a fail, a '20' is a success- this is a place where Gods stalk the halls and watch over the fates of men... and Dwarves- there is always a chance of failure, or success.
> ...


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Finally the enemies drew nearer, but times were growing desparate. Perhaps it was this desparation that meant Kazzagin couldn't quite connect with his blow. The battleaxe swung powerfully at the creature, glowing with the holy might of Pelor, but merely glanced off the goblin's armor as the cunny little creature shifted out of the way at the last moment. Kazzagin was desparate to get the attention away from Krogan. "You be dying, now, goblin. Surrender or I be putting your head on a spike." The challenge would get the craven creature's attention.









*OOC:*


Minor - Draw battleaxe
Minor - Divine Challenge Goblin Chief
Standard - Radiant Smite 11 vs Goblin Chief - Miss






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Finally the enemies drew nearer, but times were growing desparate. Perhaps it was this desparation that meant Kazzagin couldn't quite connect with his blow. The battleaxe swung powerfully at the creature, glowing with the holy might of Pelor, but merely glanced off the goblin's armor as the cunny little creature shifted out of the way at the last moment. Kazzagin was desparate to get the attention away from Krogan. "You be dying, now, goblin. Surrender or I be putting your head on a spike." The challenge would get the craven creature's attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Goblin Boss, Big Uppity, takes notice of the Paladin of Freedom for perhaps the first time- he grins, and squawks something nasty (no doubt) in his foul Goblin tongue.

Then points a lot with his shortsword, it's at this point Kazz swings mightily and misses, in the ensuing moment of chaos Big Uppity ducks under the blade and moves in to the Dwarves, one of the Wolves follows a little way.

        *GM:*  Superior Goblin Tactics again.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1*
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/18 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x2). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- 

Wolf #2- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up- the Wolves.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Wolf #1*

The snarling beast leans down and tries to take a chunk out of Krogan... and Krogan is struggling again, and bleeding some more- will the Barbarian make it.

The other Wolf eyes Krogan.

Licks its lips.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2*
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/11 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x3). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- 

Grim- 

[/sblock]

Next Wolf #2.

New map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Wolf #2*

And Krogan has a new friend, the Wolf takes advantage of the fallen Barbarian, and savages him...

Krogan lies on the floor- tired, eyes wanting to shut- drfiting...

The Wolves all around him...

He blinks... he can hear the statues again... a Dwarven choir.

He used to be in the choir.

Shush- don't tell anyone that- ever.

Drifting...

So tired, just close my eyes...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim*
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x4). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Just to say Krogan is on 6 HP, he has 0 Surges left, has used his Second Wind and is taking ongoing 3 damage (he needs to make 4 saves to throw off the ongoing damage), he has failed 1 Death Save already today- are you ready for this people, Krogan is teetering on the brink.     

Next up Grim, then Mardred, then Kathra.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Boss-+Krogan+is+a+mess+on+the+floor.jpg.html


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Apologies- I made a mistake.

Larry just pointed out that he moved up in to M93 to do the Skill Check to provoke Krogan's second wind.

Therefore Big Uppity couldn't Shift in to M93 when Kazz missed him- therefore the Wolf couldn't Shift either.

However other than the movement going away (see re-done map below), then everything else stands- the Wolves can only attack Krogan, and they still have Combat Advantage as he's Prone...

New Map

127 The Goblin Boss- Map do-over

As you were...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Cinara's hatred of dogs intensifies...........


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist:
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3, Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some form of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8 damage. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Condition[/sblock]Mardred sees that Krogan has fallen, the Wolves ready to pounce... _Sorry, friend... you fought well.  I'll see that the Goblin's body is pissed on in your honor._







*OOC:*


Throw a dagger at the Bloodied Wolf at M-95, then shift to N-93.  6 daggers left.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim concentrates on the already nearly slain wolf. If it isn't enough to kill it, he will draw it to him. This way, Krogan has to face one less enemy.

[sblock=OOC]

Standard: Penance Stare vs Wolf 1
att vs will, pull to 92L on hit
on hit: move to 91L

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: [/s]Swarm of Ravens[/s]

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim concentrates on the already nearly slain wolf. If it isn't enough to kill it, he will draw it to him. This way, Krogan has to face one less enemy.
> 
> ...




The Wolf cowers and cringes, trying to shake off Grim penetrating gaze...

        *GM:*  You can't Pull the Wolf to 92L as it cannot be pulled through squares it cannot enter normally- ie ones that its enemies are in. It can be Pulled to N93? Up to you...     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #1
24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred*
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x4). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 33 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

Mardred up next- already posted, then Kathra.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [sblock=Mardred]Played by Herobizkit (filling in for ripjames)
> Dwarf Thief Level 1
> 
> Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision
> ...




Mardred's dagger is on target, and the third Wolf sinks to its knees, and then to the cold stone floor- just one left and Big Uppity.

Mardred shuffles closer.

        *GM:*  Krogan's not dead yet you bugger, you're supposed to be saving him not saying goodbye... LOL.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra*
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x4). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 24 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

Next up Kathra.

New Map- 

128 The Goblin Boss- And then there was one Wolf


----------



## hairychin (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra followed the companions for days, ever since the night they had been selected. She'd wondered if she should have revealed herself before, maybe if she had been nearer when Thorgrim fell, or could have intervened when the mighty blow ended Len's life. She didn't know if she could have done anything. But she was close enough now, and she had no intent on watching another die.

Abandoning her relatively safe position Kathra heads straight to the melee, makes space for herself by Kazz, grabs the unconscious form of Krogan, and pulls him away from the remaining threatening wolf.

And even though healing was never something she was taught, she applies all that she does know to staunch his wounds.









*OOC:*


Double move to M93, grabbing Krogan, turning around, and draggng him away, finishing in M91 with Krogan laying in M92
AP: Heal to staunch wounds/stabalise Krogan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kathra followed the companions for days, ever since the night they had been selected. She'd wondered if she should have revealed herself before, maybe if she had been nearer when Thorgrim fell, or could have intervened when the mighty blow ended Len's life. She didn't know if she could have done anything. But she was close enough now, and she had no intent on watching another die.
> 
> Abandoning her relatively safe position Kathra heads straight to the melee, makes space for herself by Kazz, grabs the unconscious form of Krogan, and pulls him away from the remaining threatening wolf.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Kathra I'll do this as best I can, although you can't move in to M93 Cinara is standing there, no two PCs can occupy the same square- unless one is Prone and the other standing. Or, I think, if they are size Tiny or smaller.

You can move in to Krogan's square grab him and then bundle him out- that would be a stunt- unless you run the first Move action, possible methods-

1) Move= Run M94. Minor= Grab Krogan. Standard= Move away- take 2 Opportunity attacks with Combat Advantage on you (for run).

2) Move= M92. Standard & Minor (combined = Stunt) Move & Grab Krogan- Move out- take 2 Opportunity attacks. For a stunt you are supposed to roll a Skill Check to go with it...

And so I'll try Method 2) and pretend you've rolled your Skill Check and done okay.     

Kathra dashes forward, threading her way to the front line, without a care for herself she grabs the Prone Krogan and gets him the hell out of dodge, alas the Wolf has other ideas, launches itself at her- the Wolf's grip on her leg loosens and she's off, but bleeding- only a minor wound though.

It's at this point that Big Uppity get involved, Kazz's hold on the Goblin Boss burns a little, but that's a price Big Uppity is willing to pay- he swings with all his might, and misses.

        *GM:*  On a Miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action.     

Big Uppity is not to be trifled with- he orders the remaining Wolf to do better, it snaps and launches itself again at Kathra- but too slow, the brave Dwarf is already out of there.

Kathra lays Krogan down and goes to work... trying to stop the wounds, alas she is unable to staunch the flow.

        *GM:*  Krogan is on 6 HP, he's used his second wind so the best you can do is try to give him another saving throw to stop a wound from continuing to bleed (note one saving throw only- so one wound only, Krogan has four bleeding wounds), that's a DC15 check.     

Lastly Kathra attempts to stave off her own Wolf bite.

        *GM:*  End of your turn you get a Save to get rid of the ongoing damage- +2 because you are near Cinara and he gives a +2 bonus to save against ongoing damage within 5 squares.     

That was pretty spectacular.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss*
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/6 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x4). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 29 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- 

[/sblock]

Next up Goblin Boss.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

*Goblin Boss- Big Uppity*

Having just seen his dinner disappear, bundled away by a Dwarf in a frock- Big Uppity is not happy, he takes his frustration out on Kazz, swings hard with his shortsword and misses by a whisker, alas his Wolf is not in a position to follow up and attack- damn!

Big Uppity looks less than pleased.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). Ongoing 3 damage (x4). +2 on all Defences. Prone.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 29 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. 

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Krogan, then Cinara, then Kazz.

And Krogan you start by taking 3 points of damage from the ongoing Wolf bites- that puts you on 3 HP. Whatever you do you have 4 saves to make at the end of your turn- and at +2 if you are within 5 squares of Cinara.

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/129+The+Goblin+Boss-+Kathra+the+Hero.jpg.html


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 13, 2011)

Cinara









*OOC:*


 soooooo late, and not sure when can post tomorrow, so I apologize for the lack of narration and jumping ahead of Krogan.....

Standard: Earthen Hail vs. Big Uppity Fort, 11 dmg (hopefully???)
  also if hit, last wolf takes 3 and all party members gain +2 power bonus to AC and Fort until end of Cinara's next turn


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 13, 2011)

*Krogan*

Ok, my net here is so slow, that I cant actually even open the map pic.. It is crazy.. like dial up in 90s. So without looking.. option 1 shift, stand up look, take def position and roll saves.. option 2 if possible.. stand up, grab throwing axe from Kazzs back, throw it at ... anyone that I can hit. Actually, I will go for option 2 this and the next turn if I cant make all the actions during this one (or if anyone else has soomething to throw I will yell to ask....) I appologise if I make little or no sense, I am writing as fast as possible since i can lose the connection any moment..








*OOC:*


Disregard the last save


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Ok, my net here is so slow, that I cant actually even open the map pic.. It is crazy.. like dial up in 90s. So without looking.. option 1 shift, stand up look, take def position and roll saves.. option 2 if possible.. stand up, grab throwing axe from Kazzs back, throw it at ... anyone that I can hit. Actually, I will go for option 2 this and the next turn if I cant make all the actions during this one (or if anyone else has soomething to throw I will yell to ask....) I appologise if I make little or no sense, I am writing as fast as possible since i can lose the connection any moment..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  You'd have to move to get to Kazz's Throwing Axes, that's if he will let you...     

Krogan groggily rises, it's enough for now, the big man stretches, staggers- leans heavily on a wall and with that the hurt is gone.

Krogan remains however constantly shaking like a leaf, light-headed, sick to his stomach and generally not well with the world.

        *GM:*  The effect of having 3 HP, no surges and having been close to death- I'd say thank you to your saviour when you get the chance.     

All his comrades have to do is put an end to Big Uppity and his remaining Wolf... I say all...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara*
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 29 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

Next up Cinara.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Your Warhammer is 1d10 damage, surely? Make that 16 damage for Big Uppity     

Cinara slams her warhammer in to the Goblin Boss, smashing the creature square in the side-

"OoooF!"

All the wind goes out of the humanoid, he sags a little, but manges to lever himself back in to the action- he's still not bloodied.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz*


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 3 HP damage taken.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 45 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- 

Turn #7

Wolf #2- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Kazz is next up, and then we're round to the Wolf again.

New Map- not needed, everyone ion the same position as last time, except Krogan is now standing.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

So far, the goblin chief was getting the better of him. One strike had already missed and when the goblin chief pressed him, he'd only just managed to get his shield up before the blow had landed. Thankfully at least Krogan was safe, but this battle was far from over. Cinara landed a good blow and Kazzagin followed up with the strength of Pelor behind his blow. Again he missed, the blow just wide of the agile goblin. He needed to start connecting soon or this wasn't going to end any better.









*OOC:*


Minor - Divine Strength Channel Divinity
Standard - Holy Strike 15 vs Goblin Chief - Miss






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> So far, the goblin chief was getting the better of him. One strike had already missed and when the goblin chief pressed him, he'd only just managed to get his shield up before the blow had landed. Thankfully at least Krogan was safe, but this battle was far from over. Cinara landed a good blow and Kazzagin followed up with the strength of Pelor behind his blow. Again he missed, the blow just wide of the agile goblin. He needed to start connecting soon or this wasn't going to end any better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alas Kazz's battleaxe sails wide, the Goblin Boss grunts and as per usual orders his now lone Wolf companion to come up and join him in the front line.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2*
18 Grim
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 3 HP damage taken.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 45 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- 

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Next up- the Wolf.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

*Wolf #2*

Under strict orders from Big Uppity, snarls and growls and then attempts to sink its teeth in to Kazz, alas the Paladin is particularly protected at the moment, the beast is easily brushed aside.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim*
17 Mardred
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 3 HP damage taken.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 45 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- Bite Kazz- Miss.

Grim- 

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Next up Grim, then Mardred, then Kathra- come on DWARVES!

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/130+The+Goblin+Boss-+GO+TEAM+DWARF.jpg.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim concentrates channeling the pain agony and death from the wolf who just died into the one still standing...

[sblock=OOC]

immediate: Dark Reaping
Standard: Penance stare vs last wolf
vs will

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim concentrates channeling the pain agony and death from the wolf who just died into the one still standing...
> 
> ...




And the lone Wolf is bloodied, its muzzle flecked with blood, it cowers and it whines, and Big Uppity looks less than happy- for the first time he seems to be looking for a way out of this.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
17 Mardred*
16 Kathra
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 22 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 45 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- Bite Kazz- Miss.

Grim- dark Reaping (extra Necro damage). Penance Stare Wolf #2- Hit 14 damage + 5 Necrotic damage = 19 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Next up Mardred, then Kathra.

New Map- no new map, other than a Bloodied symbol on Wolf #2 then nothing has changed.

Except perhaps the tide is turning- the DWARVES, come on- I can see a time when you get to rest, put your feet up and feel well again.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kathra - early post*

With Krogan safe Kathra turns back to the melee, as a wisp of fire uncurls from around her arm and become another fiery drake that rushes towards her enemies.









*OOC:*


If the Wolf is still up this will be at the wolf, otherwise at Big Uppity.
Phantasmal Assault: If hits: the target grants CA and can’t make OAs until end of Kathra's next turn.















*OOC:*


Cool, a hit.  Max damage is 12


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2011)

*Mardred*

Mardred looks at Big Uppity, then the Wolf, then back to Big Uppity.  While making up his mind, a fiery bolt of... something... hurtles into one of the beasts, making his choice all the clearer.









*OOC:*


Mardred delays until after Kathra's action.
If the Wolf lives, I will wail on it with my Dagger at melee range.
If not, move action to L-95 (suck up an OA as necessary) and wail on the Gobbo.
Either way, it'll be an OA for me.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

hairychin said:


> With Krogan safe Kathra turns back to the melee, as a wisp of fire uncurls from around her arm and become another fiery drake that rushes towards her enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And the Wolf howls and yowls as the burst of energy leaves it chasing its own tail- unsure of exactly where or who the enmy is.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

24 Wolf #2
18 Grim
16 Kathra
Mardred*
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 34 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all. No OA.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 45 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- Bite Kazz- Miss.

Grim- dark Reaping (extra Necro damage). Penance Stare Wolf #2- Hit 14 damage + 5 Necrotic damage = 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Wolf #2 Crit- 12 damage & CA all and OA.

Mardred- 

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Next up Mardred- already posted.

New Map to follow.

And amy I say gentlemen, Phantasmal Assault is simply glorious, particularly if you have a Rogue needing Combat Advantage to follow- you just might win this...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> Mardred looks at Big Uppity, then the Wolf, then back to Big Uppity.  While making up his mind, a fiery bolt of... something... hurtles into one of the beasts, making his choice all the clearer.
> 
> ...




Mardred interrupts the whirling Wolf with a well-placed dagger thrust, which stops the beast dead.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
16 Kathra
Mardred
12 Goblin Boss*
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 55 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 45 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- Bite Kazz- Miss.

Grim- dark Reaping (extra Necro damage). Penance Stare Wolf #2- Hit 14 damage + 5 Necrotic damage = 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Wolf #2 Crit- 12 damage & CA all and OA.

Mardred- Dagger Combat Advantage Wolf #2- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Goblin Boss- 

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Just the Gobbo left, and it's his turn.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

*Big Uppity*

The Goblin burbles something in his foul tongue and then... departs- back the way he came, a quick dart back sees him safely out of the range your weapons and then he's off... around the corner and out of sight.

Bugger!

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
16 Kathra
Mardred
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan*
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 +2 AC/Fort (Cinara).

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 55 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 45 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz). Hidden.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- Bite Kazz- Miss.

Grim- dark Reaping (extra Necro damage). Penance Stare Wolf #2- Hit 14 damage + 5 Necrotic damage = 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Wolf #2 Crit- 12 damage & CA all and OA.

Mardred- Dagger Combat Advantage Wolf #2- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Goblin Boss- Shift M95. Move ?? Stealth check 19.

Krogan- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Next up Krogan, Cinara and Kazz; the latter two don't be afraid to jump Krogan- not being funny but Krogan is pretty banged up, besides the little bugger has done a runner.

You can do this!

New Map- 

131 The Goblin Boss- Goblin Hide & Seek


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh no, running!  Our one weakness! *lol*


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 14, 2011)

Cinara (part 1)

"Git back here!"

Realizing the goblin can't have run far after backing off defensively (must have shifted and ran, else would have provoked OA), Cinara makes her way around the corner to see what she can see....









*OOC:*


 Move as far as O97 and see what the new map looks like... more to post after move


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara (part 1)
> 
> "Git back here!"
> 
> ...




Cinara can see an empty room, although empty might not be the word for it- 

The walls of the shadowy chamber are hung with war trophies: torn banners, broken weapons, punctured shields, and the scalps of defeated foes.

The floor however is littered with fallen beams and broken stone- a hundred half-burned candles flicker and dance, a high-backed throne sits at the rear of the room.

Either side of the throne are great leather sacks overflowing with gold coins... 

To the east is a single door, only the size of two doors, it looks old and... what do you do?

New Map- 

132 The Goblin Boss- Cinara goes looking


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 14, 2011)

Cinara (part 2)

"Where'd he go?! Get in here, boys! Is that the Moaning Lissette??"









*OOC:*


 Readied action - charge an enemy that comes into melee range
Perception check to look and listen for anyone hiding in the room.

Is the east door open? Did we hear one open/close?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara (part 2)
> 
> "Where'd he go?! Get in here, boys! Is that the Moaning Lissette??"
> 
> ...





        *GM:*  If you look in the Combat Section I put up every turn then it tells you what you need, in this instance Stealth 19 (and for Walking Dad that included the -5 for moving more than 2 squares).     

New Map-

133 The Goblin Boss- Cinara finds the Goblin Boss

Charge... or else it would be but you're too close- so you can change your action because you made the Perception check before the Ready Action (you have to).


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 14, 2011)

Cinara (final part - sorry for the delay - i'm at work and harried....)









*OOC:*


 double move to Q96 w/o provoking 







"Got 'im! Come an' get 'im!!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2011)

*Mardred*

"Did you say Moaning Lissette?  Don't get any goblin blood on it!"


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 14, 2011)

Cinara almost immediatly took off. Kazzagin wanted to shout a warning about a possible trap, but it was too late. He looked around at the others, but only said something to Krogan. "Don't be fighting. Be guarding our backs. This be not your fight now." He then dashed after Cinara, immediatly finding her pointing to where the goblin was and engaging it herself, in a kind of body block.

Kazzagin dropped Len's precious axe, something ominous in the sound it made on the ground. He then took out his last handaxe, and hurled it at the goblin, scoring a good strike on the creature's flesh. "You be fighting me!" Kazzagin growled. Out of the corner of his eye he noticed the painting. The woman had an enigmatic smile. The brush work was... uncanny. The painting had to be worth a fortune, almost priceless to a true collector.









*OOC:*


Move - To Q97
Free - Drop Battleaxe
Minor - Draw Handaxe
Standard - Basic Ranged Attack 21 vs Goblin Chief - Damage 9 hp (Plus 5 hp radiant if he can't attack Kazzagin on his next turn)






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 0 
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Cinara almost immediatly took off. Kazzagin wanted to shout a warning about a possible trap, but it was too late. He looked around at the others, but only said something to Krogan. "Don't be fighting. Be guarding our backs. This be not your fight now." He then dashed after Cinara, immediatly finding her pointing to where the goblin was and engaging it herself, in a kind of body block.
> 
> Kazzagin dropped Len's precious axe, something ominous in the sound it made on the ground. He then took out his last handaxe, and hurled it at the goblin, scoring a good strike on the creature's flesh. "You be fighting me!" Kazzagin growled. Out of the corner of his eye he noticed the painting. The woman had an enigmatic smile. The brush work was... uncanny. The painting had to be worth a fortune, almost priceless to a true collector.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I take it you meant move to O97, you have a move of 5 from L93 it takes 7 to get to Q97.

Additionally you can two in the space to block Big Uppity in- P96 & Q96.

You need to get Big Uppity blocked in, and bloodied- should you do so then he will surrender, fail to do so and he will fight on, to the death if he has to...     

Kazz rounds the corner, grabs out a hand axe and lets it fly- straight in to the Goblin Boss' helm, the poor bastard looks bamboozled, the fact that you found him is... and now he's backed in to a corner.

He's desperate...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim*
16 Kathra
Mardred
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz


HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 55 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 54 HP damage taken. Combat Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- Bite Kazz- Miss.

Grim- dark Reaping (extra Necro damage). Penance Stare Wolf #2- Hit 14 damage + 5 Necrotic damage = 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Wolf #2 Crit- 12 damage & CA all and OA.

Mardred- Dagger Combat Advantage Wolf #2- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Goblin Boss- Shift M95. Move ?? Stealth check 19.

Krogan- Move L96. Ready Action Howling Strike.

Cinara- Move O97. Perception check Spot Goblin Boss. Move Q96.

Kazz- Move O96. Drop Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Big Uppity- Hit 9 damage.

[/sblock]

Grim next, then Kathra, then Mardred- see conditions for Big Uppity's surrender above.

New Map-

134 The Goblin Boss- Big Uppity is cornered


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim moves with unliving speed to Cinara's side, cornering the goblin, then he only touches it and opens the mouth... it seems like the very essence of life is drained from the goblinoid...

[sblock=OOC]

description above assumes a hit

move & Standard: move to 96P (I assume I can enter without squeezing)
AP: Soul drain
vs Fortitude: Grim gains 6 THP on hit
Free (if hit): Soul Eater (on hit, Grim gains a HS)

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.5
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim moves with unliving speed to Cinara's side, cornering the goblin, then he only touches it and opens the mouth... it seems like the very essence of life is drained from the goblinoid...
> 
> ...




For a little more drama-

Grim glides forward, reaches forward to grasp Big Uppity, his hand on the Goblin's chest- Grim slowly draws his hand away, it takes quite some effort. With Grim's hand comes a sucking vortex of struggling darkness, which slowly forms in to a small ghostly squiggle- which is reluctant to vacate Big Uppity, it strains to hang on... till finally it cannot any longer.

The amorphous ghostly blob, still grasped, is brought struggling to Grim's mouth- the Dwarf's jaw dislocates with a loud crack, which makes Cinara shiver. Big Uppity's flailing soul is sucked in- consumed, for a second or two Grim's eyes roll over to pure white, flecks of red in the centre expand, till the white is gone. Grim's jaw clicks back in place, and he smiles- grimly.

Cinara is open-mouthed.

Big Uppity slides down the wall, having fainted away during the procedure- the Goblin is unconscious.

Victory is yours, and what a way to end it.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #4 Goblin Chess fanatics

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Grim
16 Kathra*
Mardred
12 Goblin Boss
6 Krogan
3 Cinara
2 Kazz

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 (6 Temp HP) Surges 3/3 
Kathra 26/22 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Goblin #1- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #3- 32 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #5- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. Non-combatant.
Goblin #6- 26 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #7- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #8- 25 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #9- 15 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #1- 41 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #2- 55 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #3- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wolf #4- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD. 
Goblin Boss- 72 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Challenge (Kazz). Unconscious.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Grim- Total Defence.

Mardred- Throw Dagger with CA Goblin #1- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Move L83.

Krogan- Charge with CA Goblin #1- Hit 28 damage- DEAD. Swift Charge with CA Goblin #6- Hit 26 damage- DEAD.

Kazz- Throwing Axe Goblin 2- Hit 7 damage.

Cinara- Charge Goblin #2- Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Grim- Move 86L. Swarm of Ravens Goblin #2- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #3- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #4- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Goblin #7- Hit 17 damage- DEAD. Grim Invisible N88.

Mardred- Ambush Strike L87. Thrown Dagger CA Goblin #8- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Kathra- Fountain of Flame Goblin #2- Miss 10 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #3- Miss 10 Fire damage & Goblin #4- Hit 20 Fire damage- DEAD & Goblin #5- Crit 28 Fire damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #3- 5 ongoing Necrotic damage- DEAD.

Goblin #5- Crawl Q85. Cry.

Goblin #9- Move M97. Hand Crossbow Krogan- Hit 5 damage.

Krogan- Move M93. Look south, it's an arrow slit. Charge Goblin #9- Hit 15 damage- DEAD.

Cinara- Double Move M95. Stone's Resolve Krogan DR5. 

Kazz- Double Move (Run) L94. Draw Battleaxe.

Turn #3

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan (with Cover)- Crit 9 damage DR5 = 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Move M97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Miss. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage DR5 = 2 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #3- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #3- Hit 15 damage. Charge Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage DR 5 = 0 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #4- Move O97. Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Wolf #4- Hit 16 damage. Charge Krogan- Miss.

Grim- Move M94. Penance Stare Wolf #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Move L92. Thrown Dagger Wolf #4- Miss.

Kathra- Move L87. Phantasmal Assault Wolf #4- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Grab Shortsword. Move Q97. Ready Action.

Krogan- Shift L95. Readied Action Goblin Boss Charge Krogan- Hit 11 damage DR 5 = 6 damage. Howling Strike Wolf #4- Miss. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Fail (x3).

Cinara- Earth's Endurance Wolf #4 Hit 8 damage +3 Acid damage from Elemental Legacy = 11 damage- DEAD & +2 AC Krogan. Healing Word +5 HP Krogan.

Kazz- Stow Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Wolf #3- Miss. 

Turn #4

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 5 damage. 

Wolf #2- Move O97. Ready Action.

Wolf #3- Move N97. Ready Action.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 9 damage. Move M88.

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Goblin Boss- Hit 6 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #1 Shift L97. Readied Action Wolf #2 Charge Krogan- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Cinara- Hit 9 damage. Shift M97. Readied Action Wolf #3 Charge Cinara- Miss

Krogan- Ongoing 3 damage. Desperate Fury Wolf #3- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied. Shift M94. Save vs Ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Total Defence +2 AC. Move M91. OA Wolf #2 Bite Cinara- Miss. OA Wolf #3 Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Shift L93. Draw Hand Axe. Thrown Hand Axe Wolf #3- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #5

Wolf #1- Charge Krogan- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Shift L95. Bite Krogan- Crit 9 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Move 90L. Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Mardred- Ambush Trick M92. Thrown Dagger (with Backstab) CA Goblin Boss- Hit 18 damage.

Kathra- Hypnotism Wolf #1- Miss.

Goblin Boss- Charge Krogan. OA Krogan Greataxe Goblin Boss- Miss. Charge Krogan- Miss, on a miss an adjacent ally makes a Basic Attack as a Free Action. Wolf #1 Bite Krogan- Hit 4 damage and 3 ongoing damage. 

Krogan- 3 Ongoing damage- Dying. Death Save- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage (x3)- Success (x1) & Failure (x2).

Cinara- Move M93. Heal Check Krogan- Success +2 on all Defences. Healing Word Krogan- no longer bloodied.

Kazz- Draw Battleaxe. Combat Challenge Goblin Boss. Radiant Smite Goblin Boss- Miss- Immediate Reaction Superior Goblin Tactics- Big Uppity Shift M93 & Wolf #2 Shift L94.

Turn #6

Wolf #1- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Bloodied & ongoing 3 damage.

Wolf #2- Bite Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 5 damage & ongoing 3 damage.

Grim- Penance Stare Wolf #1- Hit 13 damage. 

Mardred- Thrown Dagger Wolf #1- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. Shift N93.

Kathra- Move M92. Move M94 Grab Krogan and move him out. OA Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Hit 4 damage & ongoing 3 damage. OA Goblin Boss Shortsword Kathra (Immediate Interrupt 5 Radiant damage from Kazz's Combat Challenge)- Miss- Free Action Wolf #2 Bite Kathra- Miss. Move M90, Krogan M91. Action Point. Heal Check Kathra- Fail. Save vs Ongoing damage- Success.

Goblin Boss- Shortsword Kazz- Miss. 

Krogan- 3 ongoing damage. Stand. Save against ongoing damage (x4)- Success (x4).

Cinara- Earthen Hail Big Uppity Hit for 13 damage & 3 damage to big Uppity and Wolf #2 also +2 AC/Fort all PCs.

Kazz- Divine Strength. Holy Strike Goblin Boss- Miss- Superior Goblin Tactics Wolf #2 Shift M94.

Turn #7

Wolf #2- Bite Kazz- Miss.

Grim- dark Reaping (extra Necro damage). Penance Stare Wolf #2- Hit 14 damage + 5 Necrotic damage = 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Wolf #2 Crit- 12 damage & CA all and OA.

Mardred- Dagger Combat Advantage Wolf #2- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Goblin Boss- Shift M95. Move ?? Stealth check 19.

Krogan- Move L96. Ready Action Howling Strike.

Cinara- Move O97. Perception check Spot Goblin Boss. Move Q96.

Kazz- Move O96. Drop Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Throw Hand Axe Big Uppity- Hit 9 damage.

Turn #8

Grim- Double Move 96P. Action Point. Soul Drain Big Uppity- Hit 9 damage with Soul Eater 9 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied and Unconscious & Grim +6 Temp HP & +1 Healing Surge.

[/sblock]

Next up a well earned rest, a search and some questions.

I'll post again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

*Grim*

"At last I got my hands on one. Victory is ours!" Grim suddenly registers Cinara's facial expression. "What?"

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

And rest, I've taken the liberty of applying what Healing there is- courtesy of Cinara, you are resting afterall. Actually after the last fight then other than Krogan then there's only really Kathra that needs a surge- the new stats look like this-

[sblock=HP and conditions & XP et al]

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/5 
Kazzagin 31/30 Surges 13/7 
Krogan 34/3 Surges 10/0- (1 Failed Death Save). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/4 
Grim 25/25 (6 Temp HP) Surges 3/3 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/8 

You all get an Action Point back for your 4th encounter- it's easier if we just do everyone at the same time.

You each get 266 XP, yep that's right- that was a 6th Level Encounter, that should put you all on 598 XP each.

[/sblock]

Having said that I believe it was your intention to take an Extended Rest, certainly Krogan is going nowhere without one- well, I doubt he is, with 0 Surges left and only 3 HP to his name. It would seem the sensible thing to do- there have been some new joiners to the group, it would be good to get everyone at the same place on the page as it were.

Also, and whisper this, you are in safe place- as you'll see a bit later.

Regarless I'd like to structure this moment, starting with you lot having a search of the first chamber (where the chess players were), then once we've done there move on to the second chamber (where Big Uppity and the Moaning Lissette is), then you can have a chat with your new Goblin friends- I hope this is okay.

And so we begin, first a look around the Chess Players chamber-

The chamber is a mess, a flea-bitten kickback and widdle slum- clearly the Goblins are low on good-housekeeping. You ransack the place, turn as much stuff as you dare touch over...

You also take the time of course to relieve the dead and dying Goblins of their valuables, and this is what you find of any interest...

Cinara momentarily expresses joy when she discovers a secret, although not very secret- a loose brick half-hanging out of the wall, cache of money... alas the money is a handful of copper and silver, included in the total below.

Grim fares better, he finds a small flask hidden in a corner, beneath a rug- again not the greatest of hiding places, the flask bares the symbol for Healing- a Healing Potion.

Kathra spots a scroll case, half-buried in rubble, she prys it out- alas the case is empty but the thing is made out of hammered silver, clearly a relic of the Tannheim- it has a value of around 75gp, a very nice find.

The final discovery is down to Mardred, the expert at such things- clearly someone really didn't want these to be found. While wading through the rubble Mardred spots a wooden beam in the way, goes to move it and mid motion thinks- that's very light. A moments investigation later and a hollowed out compartment is found in the wood- someone has taken considerable effort to hollow the beam and recover the opening. 

Within are a pair of gloves, a pair of beautifully manufactured mail and leather gloves with delicate tracery, again an example of Tannheim work, such a fine item would fetch a great sum- although Mardred thinks that perhaps there is more to these items, will Kathra oblige and take a look?

Lastly you discover a key on Big Uppity (still unconscious), it fits perfectly in to the portcullis style door from this chamber.

And that concludes the discoveries for the firscy chamber, lets deal with these- and do anything else in this room that you wish to before we move on to the other chamber.

First room discoveries- (please distribute or do something with those marked with the ?)

Money- 126cp, 64sp & 27gp.

Hammered silver Tannheim scroll case (75gp).

Potion of Healing?

Fine mail and leather gloves- beautiful craftsmanship?

Please conclude this chamber- anything else you wish to do, look at etc, before we move on to the second chamber...

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ing+the+Goblin+Chess+Players+chamber.jpg.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Healing Surges should only be 2/2 and THP will disappear after a short rest (if you allow one). Otherwise HS would be 2/3 (one over maximum. If he rests with HS over max, he loose the extra ones, but regains all HP).


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Healing Surges should only be 2/2 and THP will disappear after a short rest (if you allow one). Otherwise HS would be 2/3 (one over maximum. If he rests with HS over max, he loose the extra ones, but regains all HP).




        *GM:*  Got it- I wondered how to express it, whether to go for 2/3 or... 

Yeah, when I posted I figured at some point you were going to agree on an Extended Rest anyway- then I was just going to reset everything. I've built all your PCs with all their stats and attacks and macros et all in Maptools- so I just use them really so I know what you've used...

As I say I think Krogan is bascially out of it, Ressurectah who plays him was travelling all last week through Hungry, he got back to Serbia at midnight last night- I think he's sleeping at the moment but he messaged me to keep an eye on Krogan.

And Krogan votes extended rest- I just want to clear up the rooms et al, as I say you're in safe spot- as you will discover.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 15, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The amorphous ghostly blob, still grasped, is brought struggling to Grim's mouth- the Dwarf's jaw dislocates with a loud crack, which makes Cinara shiver. Big Uppity's flailing soul is sucked in- consumed, for a second or two Grim's eyes roll over to pure white, flecks of red in the centre expand, till the white is gone. Grim's jaw clicks back in place, and he smiles- grimly.











*OOC:*


heh, Grim is our Soul Reaver, hey?


----------



## hairychin (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kathra*

"Err, hi everyone. My name's, err, Kathra." Kathra's not exactly confident when the combat's over "We, err, I mean, I followed you, since you left home. Well sort of. I lost you a couple of times, but managed to catch up again. My guild, the Fire Stokers, didn't even put a name forward. But I thought, maybe, we could, you know, I could help somehow."

To try to prove her point Kathra takes a breath and reaches out with her arcane senses to see if there is anything that may have been missed, and then volunteers to take a closer look at the gloves that have been found.

Kathra has little success with her overall detection, but may have sensed something of the gloves' nature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


can we see something through the barrier in 91PQ?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Err, hi everyone. My name's, err, Kathra." Kathra's not exactly confident when the combat's over "We, err, I mean, I followed you, since you left home. Well sort of. I lost you a couple of times, but managed to catch up again. My guild, the Fire Stokers, didn't even put a name forward. But I thought, maybe, we could, you know, I could help somehow."
> 
> To try to prove her point Kathra takes a breath and reaches out with her arcane senses to see if there is anything that may have been missed, and then volunteers to take a closer look at the gloves that have been found.
> 
> Kathra has little success with her overall detection, but may have sensed something of the gloves' nature.




There seem to be no other magical fields within the chamber... however the Gloves are exceptional items, clearly magical.

[sblock=Gloves of Piercing]

Gloves of Piercing
Level 3 Uncommon
These enchanted gloves can be activated to ignore an opponent's resistances for a short time.

Price: 680 gp
Item Slot: Hands

Power (Daily): Minor Action. Until the end of the encounter, your attacks ignore any resistance of 10 or lower.

Who's going to take these please?

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> can we see something through the barrier in 91PQ?




An excellent precaution, with the aid of Big Uppity's key it's easy to retract the portcullis type affair- you haul on a rope and it disappears up in to the ceiling- a quick catch allows you to drop it again- the key locks off the mechanism in either position.

Beyone the portcullis is a stone flagged corridor that ends in a dead end, strange but no, it's obvious to spot from this side that you are the secret side of a secret door, a lever on the wall obviously opens the door.

In essence you are in a self-contained, and secret, set of chambers- congratulations, as things go in here then this is as 'safe' as it's going to get, at least for now.

New Map-

136 The Goblin Complex


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2011)

*Grim*

"Let's take a last look at the other room and then we should call it a day. Doubt we find abetter resting place than behind a secret door." Grim suggests.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "Let's take a last look at the other room and then we should call it a day. Doubt we find abetter resting place than behind a secret door." Grim suggests.
> 
> ...




Big Uppity's chamber is, if anything, even more of a mess- the Wolves have not helped the matter- fur and dung litters the Goblin King's chamber, as does rubble, fallen beams and junk. The entire place is lit by hundreds of smelly candles...

The walls bare the trophies of past battles- broken swords, torn banners, and yes that is the 'Moaning Lissette', but only a copy- and annotated, she sports a very healthy moustache.

You wade in and have a good look around, of particular interest is of course the throne, either side of which are large leather sacks that are full of gold coins, just spilling out...

And here's what you find-

Pinned to the throne are a collection of rotten ears, they seem to be mostly Dwarven but, other examples are included in the collection.

The gold coins in the sacks are fakes- this is confirmed in moments, they're copper coins, painted in gold- they would fool someone from a distance but up close the workmanship is non-existent, they've just been dipped in gold paint and have since begun to flake and chip. Mardred estimates there are in excess of 2,000cp in the sacks but they're very encumbering.

That's not to say that the pile was not worth searching- shifting the sacks aside reveals a beautifully crafted Warhammer, on one side of the throne, again superior workmanship- Tannheim. And on the other side of the throne a Dagger, gain wonderfully constructed, although the item is not Tannheim construction- it is instead made of some unknown black metal- a real nasty piece of work, but clearly superior make.

The throne itself seems to be on uneven ground, odd- Kazz rips the thing away from the wall, below is a small stone panel, clearly a cache or hiding place... it would take an act of great strength to open the thing.

The door to the east is a wonder, twice the size of a normal single door, the thing is bursting from its doorframe- it is rotten to the touch, clearly water-logged and sodden- the doorframe has cracked in several places as the door has expanded. Again it would perhaps take a great feat of strength to some how get the door open.

Things that need accounting for-

From the previous chamber-

Potion of Healing

Gloves of Piercing

From this chamber-

Superior well-made Warhammer?

Terrible Dagger?

Stone panel beneath the Throne?

The great door?

Please indicate what you wish to do next, and if appropriate- how...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Goblin+Complex-+Big+Uppity_s+Chamber.jpg.html


----------



## hairychin (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra asks to take a closer look at the newly discovered weapons, and once again tries to discern their nature, if magical.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 16, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will help out with the stone panel, but his legs are like logs.. swollen and heavy, without proper rest, he doesn`t know how much help he can be to the rest of the gang. He needs to rest, and he is hungry beyond belief...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kathra asks to take a closer look at the newly discovered weapons, and once again tries to discern their nature, if magical.




Kathra detects a faint trace of magical power in the chamber... she moves around the room, gingerly, it's easy to turn an ankle here, and... the source of the magic comes from the concealed door/plate that was discovered beneath the Throne.

As to the other two items-

The Dagger seems to have been made off-world, it's certainly not from these parts, it is a...

[sblock=+1 Vicious Dagger]

Vicious Weapon
Level 2 Common
Some wielders claim this weapon takes pleasure in dealing pain.

Price: 520 gp
Weapon: Any
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d12 damage

Which I guess is going Mardred's way as it's his weapon of choice- note when thrown the dagger automatically returns to the hand.

[/sblock]

Whereas the Warhammer, with a little help, is discovered to be...

[sblock=+1 Resounding Warhammer]

Resounding Weapon
Level 2 Uncommon
A thundering peal sounds when this weapon hits, dazing its target.

Price: 520 gp
Weapon: Hammer, Flail, Mace, Sling, Staff
Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 thunder damage

Power (Daily): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target is dazed until the end of your next turn.

Which I guess is going Cinara's way.

[/sblock]

Mardred and Cinara please confirm...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan will help out with the stone panel, but his legs are like logs.. swollen and heavy, without proper rest, he doesn`t know how much help he can be to the rest of the gang. He needs to rest, and he is hungry beyond belief...




With a little help from his friends Krogan bends to work, soon enough the panel is ripped up- below is a small hole, containing a treasure trove-

-3 platinum pieces, once more these are Tannheim minted, and much more valuable- worth 250gp each.
-55 gold pieces.
-220 silver pieces.
-Simple silver chain, worth 5gp.
-2 small silver trade ingots, worth 10gp each.
-Cat's eye gem, worth 50gp.
-2 Potions of Healing.

Quite a little haul.

You still have the Potion's of Healing (x3) to distribute- I need to know who is taking one. 

Also the Gloves of Piercing- think carefully about these, there's a reason they are here.

Is there anything else you wish to do here?

If not you have two captives...

Spreadsheets attached for your perusal.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin kept apart while the others did their searching and investigations. The only thing he said was to move up to the new arrival. "You be welcome. When we be leaving the Bottom Dwellers we be having other things in mind than what we be seeing here. Two dead already. I be thinking we be not as clever as we be thinking. We be needing more help if we be unlocking the forges of the Tannheim. You be most helpful and most welcome. Thank you." He then turned to assist the others where he could, looking at the water logged door. "This be holding water back?" he asked, "I be thinking this best be left closed. If the water of the river be running past it? There be a waterfall, and we might be on the level of the river?" He shrugged. What he, and more importantly Krogan, needed was a good rest.









*OOC:*


I'd suggest non-melee types take those potions of healing. If Krogan or Kazzagin are going to fall, they'll not have time to take them. Best to administer them if needed. Healing Words and Lay on Hands run out very quickly, and the potions would come in handy for emergencies. Gloves best go to Krogan, I think. Big damage dealer against something we might encounter that nobody can deal damage to.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


My new level 2 Mardred is focusing on using Hammers for his Rogue powers.  I took Dwarven Weapon Training for my L1 feat, then Lethal Hammer Training for my L2.  And a Daily daze to an opponent equals more CA.  I would strongly like said Hammer. 

However, given that he's not level 2 (and hence not rebuilt) YET, the dagger would be more useful to me (and us) now.  Plus, I'm a sucker for returning weapons.  I will take the Dagger in preference to the Hammer IF Cinara or anyone else wants the Hammer.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 17, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Kathra detects a faint trace of magical power in the chamber... she moves around the room, gingerly, it's easy to turn an ankle here, and... the source of the magic comes from the concealed door/plate that was discovered beneath the Throne..




Soooo, what is the source of this magic? 









*OOC:*


I agree with Pinotage about the healing potions.. and concerning gloves, I vote for Mardred or myself. That is, until Grimm posts his Char sheet. I am dying to see that


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Soooo, what is the source of this magic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The source of the magic would be the two Healing Potions you've just discovered- that's not a bad haul... Gloves of Piercing, +1 Resounding Warhammer, +1 Vicious Dagger & 3 Potions of Healing, don't you think.

        *GM:*  Mardred

Herobizkit if you rebuild Mardred and make him work with Hammers then we'll just say that your +1 Vicious Dagger is in fact a +1 Vicious Warhammer or Throwing Hammer- you chose.     

And now for the questioning of the Goblins please gents, I'd like questions and skill checks, surely you have many things you require answers too...

Everybody should get involved- I'm not going on until I have at least one question with accompanying skill check (or multiple checks) from each of you...

When you're done with the Q&A then its the Extended Rest and move on out, but not until the Q&A is done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

*Grim*

"You, goblins! Do you understand me?" Grim asks in Dwarf and in Common, hoping for a positive reaction.

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=100069]Ressurectah[/MENTION] the link to my character sheet is just below on the beginning of my quicksheet

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "You, goblins! Do you understand me?" Grim asks in Dwarf and in Common, hoping for a positive reaction.
> 
> ...




"Yessir" Piggy slurs and snivels, answering in broken Common.

Big Uppity snarls at burnt Piggy and grunts a 'yes', again in the Common tongue.

It seems the pair have enough Common to go round.

And your question is...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kathra*

"Err, hi there, Mr Big Uppity, I was, err, wondering.  You've carved out a small kingdom here, so, err, what else is here?  And what's behind the doors?  Please tell me .... that was P L E A S E  T E L L  M E ! !"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2011)

*Grim*

"So, two questions:
That can you tell me that I maybe inclined to let you live?
What will be my further use for you?" Grim asks menacingly Piggy as Kathra concentrates on the other goblin.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Err, hi there, Mr Big Uppity, I was, err, wondering.  You've carved out a small kingdom here, so, err, what else is here?  And what's behind the doors?  Please tell me .... that was P L E A S E  T E L L  M E ! !"




"A ruin... a water-logged ruin..." Big Uppity looks a little bored with the question- he grumbles a little...

"So, more Dwarves- you're not like Lord Garbage and the crazy mob, what're you wan'?"

Big Uppity asks right back... and gives you the hard stare.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "So, two questions:
> That can you tell me that I maybe inclined to let you live?
> ...




Piggy jibbers and snivels, a third of his body is burnt, and now an unsavoury looking Dwarf is threatening to kill him...

"Dunno... Leave me alone..."

He yells through the snot and goes back to crying.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

Nobody even slightly intrigued about what's going on here... no more questions you need the answers to, blimey but you're an uninquisitive bunch. Of the top of my head I can think of a dozen questions to ask- in fact prior to writing the previous sentence I just wrote down 12 questions, starting with-

Who's in charge?
What's with the crazy Dwarves?
Where does the front door lead to?

Come on people, either you're slow or not botherd, the first I don't mind so much- the 'not bothered' kinda worries me- obviously I'm not doing my job very well.

Next question.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2011)

*Grim*

"Keep it down, scum. No dwarf, even mad and mutated would take orders from your kind. Who is in charge down here?" Grim interrupts Little Annoyance/Big Uppity.


[sblock=OOC]
 new roll if needed, but the last one gave me no answer ...

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin stood by as the others, particularly Grim, started the interogation. Truth be told, the man or whatever he was unnerved even him, so he was sure he'd get through to the goblins. He had a lot of questions running through his mind, the least of which was where the toilet was, but judging from this place, it didn't really matter. With the sounds of water all over the place, they'd be going all the time. The Bottom Dwellers could fix this place in no time.

Eventually, he strode forward, axe and shield still ready even though indications were this was a safe place. "What be happening to the dwarves? And where be the forges? And what traps be awaiting further into the complex? You be talking or you be never talking again."









*OOC:*


Intimidate and Insight checks to get a response and ascertain the nature of the response.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "Keep it down, scum. No dwarf, even mad and mutated would take orders from your kind. Who is in charge down here?" Grim interrupts Little Annoyance/Big Uppity.
> 
> ...




"Lord Garbage, I s'pose- Mad Dwarf worships some great ugly..." Here Big Uppity trails off, makes shrugs and unsure gestures.

"All the Crazy Dwarves obey his every word- like he was... I dunno, their god- it's a strange place alright. The rest of us, welll... no sense in fighting the Dwarves- they're maniacs... No sense fighting each other- we just get on- rich pickings see. All the clans send their heroes here..." Big Uppity giggles. "They think there's big treasure here, or summat, we just wait for 'em to come and... well- WHACK 'EM- plenty to go around."

Big Uppity giggles some more.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin stood by as the others, particularly Grim, started the interogation. Truth be told, the man or whatever he was unnerved even him, so he was sure he'd get through to the goblins. He had a lot of questions running through his mind, the least of which was where the toilet was, but judging from this place, it didn't really matter. With the sounds of water all over the place, they'd be going all the time. The Bottom Dwellers could fix this place in no time.
> 
> Eventually, he strode forward, axe and shield still ready even though indications were this was a safe place. "What be happening to the dwarves? And where be the forges? And what traps be awaiting further into the complex? You be talking or you be never talking again."
> 
> ...




"What be happening to the dwarves?"

"Dunno pal, Dwarves wer crazy when I got 'ere... they din't mind us bein around- which is odd I know, but... easy pickings. Dwarves leave us be- they're in to their thing- worshippin' and whatnot... Dwarves mad- all Dwarves mad."


"And where be the forges?"

"I ain't seen any forges, pal- though they say der ere, some strange Wizard came a while back- stole sum a my Goblins away, when we tried to stop 'im he fried 'big Jeff' and 'Lumpypants'- fried 'em dead. He's in der lookin' fur forges too... dunno wer thou."


"And what traps be awaiting further into the complex? You be talking or you be never talking again."

"Traps- 'ole place is full of traps, ya daren't go out. There's a mad Dwarf out here [Big Uppity indicates through the secret door you've not accessed so far- to the south], Mad Dwarf is trap mad- don't go anywhere near 'im and his birds."

"There, I've said plenty, an been right honest wiv ya... now how about we cuts us a deal? I keep yappin' an you let me wander- shakey-shake?"

Big Uppity tries to get Kazz to shake his hand to seal the deal.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2011)

*Mardred*

Mardred watches the interrogation through squinted eyes, his anger clear and directed entirely at the Goblin Chief.  He rolls up his sleeves, then start marching toward Big Uppity.

"I'd like to know where you got all of these fancy weapons and trinkets," he said through clenched teeth.  "And if you can't TELL us where, I think you'd better SHOW us where, else I'm liable to snap your neck right here and now."

Truth be told, Mardred thought the goblin knew the area too well, and was hoping that he could get Big Uppity to lead them past some of the traps...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> Mardred watches the interrogation through squinted eyes, his anger clear and directed entirely at the Goblin Chief.  He rolls up his sleeves, then start marching toward Big Uppity.
> 
> ...




"We won them in battle, from stupid Dwarves like..." Big Uppity suddenly notices his audience, and ends his statement with a raspberry like sound... obviously unimpressed with Mardred's bluff.

Any more questions- still a few of you who need to wade in...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 18, 2011)

*Krogan*

Did you see someone/thing other than the dwarves or the goblins in here?
How long have you been here, and is there someone from the crazed dwarves that you communicate to ( trap guy perhaps)?
Did U ever follow some of these dwarves to see where are they going or doing here besides , well being mad...
Are there more goblin bands that we need to worry about? (If so, where are they...).. lastly and most important... IS THERE SOMETHING TO EAT IN THIS MORADINFORSAKEN PLACE!! (mind you.. food that didn‚t have the ability to talk or think)


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin frowned deeply at the knowledge he was receiving. It appeared that things weren't going to get easier the further they progressed into finding the forges of the Tannheim. Though at this point in time he wasn't sure how anything here would help the Bottom Dwellers. It was looking more like a suicide mission.

He looked around the goblin camp and eventually spotted what he was after. Picking up a sharp and pointy stick, he marched back towards the goblins. "We be needing a map," he said, holding the back end of the stick out for the goblin to take. "A map, and then we be deciding you fate. You've been helpful enough that we might be considering you be leaving."









*OOC:*


Diplomacy check to enlist the goblin in drawing a map.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin frowned deeply at the knowledge he was receiving. It appeared that things weren't going to get easier the further they progressed into finding the forges of the Tannheim. Though at this point in time he wasn't sure how anything here would help the Bottom Dwellers. It was looking more like a suicide mission.
> 
> He looked around the goblin camp and eventually spotted what he was after. Picking up a sharp and pointy stick, he marched back towards the goblins. "We be needing a map," he said, holding the back end of the stick out for the goblin to take. "A map, and then we be deciding you fate. You've been helpful enough that we might be considering you be leaving."
> 
> ...




"Map... draw... sure, guy- but first we deal. You, shiny man, promise to let Big Uppity leave- and you'll get a map- good map, I even do colouring... We'll you promise to let Big Uppity go?"

Big Uppity will provide you with a map but he wants a way out- a safe way out.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Did you see someone/thing other than the dwarves or the goblins in here?
> How long have you been here, and is there someone from the crazed dwarves that you communicate to ( trap guy perhaps)?
> Did U ever follow some of these dwarves to see where are they going or doing here besides , well being mad...
> Are there more goblin bands that we need to worry about? (If so, where are they...).. lastly and most important... IS THERE SOMETHING TO EAT IN THIS MORADINFORSAKEN PLACE!! (mind you.. food that didn‚t have the ability to talk or think)




"Did you see someone/thing other than the dwarves or the goblins in here?"

"More of my loyal Goblins patrol the area beyond the secret door, watching over the entrance- that is our responsibility, make sure we get good gold! There are Orcs there too- Orc leader smell bad- he further in, he big stinky... And then the Gnolls- everyone hate Gnolls!"

"How long have you been here, and is there someone from the crazed dwarves that you communicate with?"

"Big Uppity lead men here six months past... we welcomed because we dead hard and mighty warriors. I talk with Lord Garbage's Dwarf crazies every now and then- mostly they leave us alone."

"Did U ever follow some of these dwarves to see where are they going or doing here besides , well being mad..."

"Dwarves mostly further in- they spend time worshipping black gods and slaughtering prisoners- we give captives to Lord Garbage..."

"Food?"

"There is lots of fine Goblin food available- Beetle parts, Stirge stew, Dwarf... oh right..."

There are indeed a dozen or so pots of not very well preserved foods in the chamber- most of it is rotten however, you do have lots of trail rations- as we discussed at the start.

        *GM:*  Waiting on a decision by Pinotage, or anyone else, to agree to Big Uppity's offer- you can get a map but it will cost you his freedom...     

In the meantime, while this has been going on, then you have managed to take an Extended Rest.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter 

Turn:

Initiative (* = Next to play)

Grim
Kathra
Mardred
Krogan
Cinara
Kazz

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters


Actions To Date

Turn #1 

[/sblock]

The eight or so hours pass quickly at first, interrogating Big Uppity and Piggy his burnt companion... then the questions and queries dry up, and you become aware of your surroundings. The rooms smell- bad, the food is bad and there's nowhere much that's comfortable to lie down.

Flies buzz.

Every now and then the stones groan...

And once or twice you hear a scream, or cackling laughter.

The atmosphere gathers in, the Goblins need to be dealt with- clearly Piggy is no threat anymore, Big Uppity just wants out- you get the feeling that if you let him go then he wont be coming back here anytime soon.

The time drags, and no-one comes, you're all on your own- you have an exit but for the most part- from what Big Uppity has told you there are many trials left ahead-

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
More Mad Dwarves lead by Lord Garbage.
More Goblins.
Orcs.
Gnolls.
A strange Wizard looking for the Forges.

& Traps...

        *GM:*  Finish off with Big Uppity and then we can move on...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 19, 2011)

Cinara

Cinara remained quiet once the goblin gave up. The past days had started to take a toll on her, what with the death of her comrades and the constant threat of danger around every corner. How is it this all seemed glorious back among her fellow Bottomers?!? What great stories will be told of us when we have ALL perished in this forge-foresaken place? _What was the point?!?_

Taking advantage of the lull, Cinara takes some time to center herself and call upon the divine fire to warm her chilled heart. "I will not allow rage and fear to rule my actions. But I REALLY wanna smash that goblin's face in...." she tells herself as she rests.

Prayer and shut-eye work wonders and after a time, Cinara feels somewhat better, somehow buoyed by her surviving friends. "Let the creature draw his map and let it go. There has been enough killing and there will likely be more to follow. Save your strength."

After a stern talking to that one of the others can give to Big Uppity, Cinara then addresses Kathra. "You're welcome here, Red. We need all the friends we can muster." And quietly, "Your hair, is that Al's work? If so, he's been holding out on me...that's gorgeous!"

"Let's quickly check the bloated door and see if it does in fact lead behind the waterfall and then move further into this place. Be on your guard everyone, and be lookin' for... well keep your eyes open, I've no idea what we're lookin' for!"


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin looked deeply into the pitiful goblin's eyes. "You be left alive," he finally concluded. "And you be drawing map. With locations of creatures, traps - as much as you be knowing." He motioned to the stick again. "But, you be staying here until we be finished or we be dead." While he thought the goblin was sincere, he didn't want it running off and betraying them, or even if its intentions were honorable for a goblin, something else spotting it departing and knowing that it was up to something. "If we be finding the forges, and we be living, you can be leaving with us. We be taking you out of here. Otherwise, you be free to leave." A thought occured to Kazzagin. "You be paid by us to be keeping this place clean, safe and guarded. We be enlisting you to be helping us."









*OOC:*


Kazzagin's offering to keep the goblin as a 'housekeeper/retainer' of sorts while they're in the Tannheim hold. I'm sure we can afford a few gp to pay it.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim is fine with letting Big Uppity go, as long as his wish to never see them again is genuine. He was sent back to 'free' the Tannaheim, not every single goblin

[sblock=OOC]
 .
[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Cinara remained quiet once the goblin gave up. The past days had started to take a toll on her, what with the death of her comrades and the constant threat of danger around every corner. How is it this all seemed glorious back among her fellow Bottomers?!? What great stories will be told of us when we have ALL perished in this forge-foresaken place? _What was the point?!?_
> 
> ...






Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin looked deeply into the pitiful goblin's eyes. "You be left alive," he finally concluded. "And you be drawing map. With locations of creatures, traps - as much as you be knowing." He motioned to the stick again. "But, you be staying here until we be finished or we be dead." While he thought the goblin was sincere, he didn't want it running off and betraying them, or even if its intentions were honorable for a goblin, something else spotting it departing and knowing that it was up to something. "If we be finding the forges, and we be living, you can be leaving with us. We be taking you out of here. Otherwise, you be free to leave." A thought occured to Kazzagin. "You be paid by us to be keeping this place clean, safe and guarded. We be enlisting you to be helping us."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Big Uppity sets to work- soon enough he has a map done.

New Map-

138 The Goblin Complex- Big Uppity's Map

Big Uppity adds a few notes-

The Main Door is all part of some sort of trap- the trap is looked after by two crazy Dwarves that operate some sort of machinery, the corridor the trap is on leads to something terrible- Big Uppity doesn't know what, he's never been that way.

With the Dwarves that run the trap are a bunch of Orcs, not many- at most three or four, but big nasties, when the trap goes off they clear up.

Up the stairs are a bunch of Big Uppity's Goblins lead by his Lieutenant, a Hobgoblin called 'Big Ears', he looks after a gang of five or so Goblins, they specialise at throwing Javelins down at any that break through the front door.

The large doors behind the Goblins that lead to Lord Garbage are never opened, Big Uppity doesn't know why.

The Dwarf Trapper is a Mad and Crazy individual, he has some strange birds and lives in his chamber, although sometimes he is out and about in the complex- making traps probably. Big Uppity is frightened by the Dwarf Trapper- he is very very mad.

The Dwarves from Lord Garbage use the door in Big Uppity's chamber, the sodden one, when and if they come- which is not often. Big Uppity has seen the room beyond the sodden door- it's a ruin, most of the floor has fallen away and is just a hole full of water, it stinks bad- smells of death. There must be another way out of it but Big Uppity has not seen it- somehow it leads back to the big chamber.

There are more Orcs, and a bunch of Gnolls- they lair somewhere through the sodden door, with the Dwarves. There was also a Mad Wizard who went that way, taken through to the Lord Garbage.

"Any questions?"

Big Uppity goes quiet, he will wait here for you- keep the place tidy, as you ask.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 19, 2011)

Cinara...









*OOC:*


 ... at this point is interested mostly in the Tannheim dwarves. Whatever direction will take us in their direction is her top priority. Ridding the world of orcs, goblins, and gnolls is all well and good, but if we can somehow help the Tannheim, maybe we'll get ourselves some allies.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

You are all healed up, all powers refreshed, which just leaves you picking a direction to explore next.

The directions available are-

1) Back the way you came, including back down the secret stair, and to the front door.

2) Through the secret door down the hall.

3) Through the sodden door in to the water-logged chamber.

Here's my advice, for what it's worth- pick fights you think you can win...

I'd like to move you out tomorrow, so someone pick a direction and tell me what you are doing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

*Grim*

"Goblin, can you give us something to show your hobgoblin to verify that you are now working with us? That would spare some lives and we can move faster if we have not to kill our way through them.

That said, I don't like to leave enemies in my back. We have to take care of the orcs and goblins, sooner or later." Grim first asks Big Uppity and then says to his fellow dwarfs.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "Goblin, can you give us something to show your hobgoblin to verify that you are now working with us? That would spare some lives and we can move faster if we have not to kill our way through them.
> 
> ...




"I'll give you this...", Big Uppity rips off the patch on his jacket- it's a Red Hand emblem, up close it's crudely done- Goblin work.

"But it'll make no difference- Big Ears will still attack you, most likely. I don't think you've got yer 'ead round how Goblins work 'ave yer. Without my Doggies an' me Gobbo's...", Big Uppity indicates the dead surrounding him.

"Well, I ain't in charge anymore see. An' that'll mean Big Ears'll think he's boss, an' his Gobbo's will fight on as long as dey think der's a chance they'll win..." Big Uppity looks pained, sad even.

"I's 'ard bein' a Gobbo, I tell's ya." Big Uppity takes to sulking.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 20, 2011)

*Krogan*

This will be very strange, coming from barbarian, but I would rather take our chances with the traps. Maybe try to talk to that trap making dwarf to figure out what happened to them and what are they really doing here. We can always fight.. and sure we will in the future, but we are constantly on our back legs and underpowered. If there is a chance we could go in further missing a few axes and javelins.. I am all up for it...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ressurectah said:


> This will be very strange, coming from barbarian, but I would rather take our chances with the traps. Maybe try to talk to that trap making dwarf to figure out what happened to them and what are they really doing here. We can always fight.. and sure we will in the future, but we are constantly on our back legs and underpowered. If there is a chance we could go in further missing a few axes and javelins.. I am all up for it...




Big Uppity suddenly looks up, furious...

"Talk... you say talk- the Dwarves they are mad, you nearly as mad as they- they eat dead things, they eat each other- they drool and argue and... cut things up for black gods. You want to talk... you madder than them- the Dwarves are bad, very bad- past naughty. Goblins bad too... but not for fun- not like Dwarves. What you do?"

Big Uppity stands up, clearly he is doing an impression of you Krogan.

"Oh hello Mr. Trap Dwarf we were wonderin' if... Blah Blah Blah!"

Big Uppity contines to do his impression of Krogan- mostly by flapping his mouth open and closed.

Then he looks all serious at Krogan.

"And while you flapping your mouth- talking to the Trap Dwarf he cut your legs off, put a dire rat in your ear and ants in your pantsies. There no good Dwarves- none. They all bad bad and crazy..."

Big Uppity stops, and flounces back to his seat.

"Don't you get it? Or you still like rock-in-the-head stupid, like Dwarf?"

Big Uppity sits down, in a huff.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 20, 2011)

disregard this post... went up same time as DMs and doesn't fit now


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

*Mardred*

Mardred's eyes flash with anger.  "I can't believe we're going to leave this... this... THING to go on its merry way.  We ALL know it will come back behind us with a new troop of Goblin filth... it's what they DO."

"IF we are to believe this creature, and the Dwarves have ACTUALLY gone mad, I'd much rather knock a few of 'em out and see if we can find out just HOW mad they might be.  I'm betting the stories we're hearing were told by his chiefs to keep them away from the treasure rooms!"

Mardred grows more excited and and animated by the second.  "I mean, come on... TANNHEIM!  If that magic hammer is any indication of what kind of things we'll find in there, would YOU want the help poking about, especially dirty, stupid, thieving GOBLIN help?!"

Mardred spits the word 'goblin' and as he does, his right eye begins to twitch.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> Mardred's eyes flash with anger.  "I can't believe we're going to leave this... this... THING to go on its merry way.  We ALL know it will come back behind us with a new troop of Goblin filth... it's what they DO."
> 
> ...




Big Uppity continues to sulk...

"Whatever... find out for yourselves, you asked- I told you..."

        *GM:*  I went with the suggestion to keep Big Uppity around because... if one of you dies then there's The Gaffer, or Big Uppity who could possibly be employed as a new PC for the group. Imagine five Dwarves and a Goblin- that might work...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kathra*

"Not that anythings for certain, but I think, if you would hear another thought on the matter, that if there is any such hope for the Tanhheim dwarves, it will be deeper in the hold and not be achieved by talk, capture or study of 'em.  They are cursed or tainted or such, and that must be removed, lifted or destroyed, and for that we must head in, I suggest, to the forges.

With us dwarves, the answer always lies at the forge."

Almost embarassed by her own forthrightness, Kathra, steps back, head down, mumbling to herself.  Quite what she mumbles the companions are unsure, although the 'words' "humka" and "flar" can just about be made out!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


From a player perspective, there is always room for more goblin.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 20, 2011)

Cinara









*OOC:*


 my vote is for the sodden door next... clear out what's behind us 







"Your kind use names, I assume, Mr. Gobbo? How are you called? 

We're trusting you, for reasons I can't fully understand, to stay behind, not betray us, and keep this area clean for us to rest if needed. Earn your keep, and you get to keep your life as well."

"We're tarried long enough, friends. Let us ensure the way behind us is clear and then move deeper into the Hold." 







*OOC:*


 I hope my sense of direction is right - the water-logged door leads to a cave (per Big Uppity) which, if I'm right, lead back to the waterfall? is that right?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Nope, you're all turned around.     

Forward to the Dwarves is through the sodden door.

Back to the Goblins and Orcs et al is through the secret door.

The debate you are having seems to centre on the fact that moving forward through the sodden door leaves a gang of Goblins, Orcs and the Dwarf Trapmaster behind you.

Big Uppity's map-

138 The Goblin Complex- Big Uppity's Map

The sodden door is marked 'Dwarves come this way'- which somehow leads in to the part marked 'Lord Garbage and the Crazy Dwarves'- there is no other way Big Uppity knows to get to the Dwarves- the huge doors that lead from the section marked 'Goblins' do not open.

Through the secret door at the end of the corridor leads to 'Dwarf Trapper', then to 'Goblins' and 'Orcs'.

I hope that's clear.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin listened to the conversation. "No," he finally remarked, "We be leaving this goblin be, Mardred. A deal be a deal. A map for its life. And money for its service." He didn't state that he trusted the goblin, but there was something different about this one. It had given much for so little - it could be a useful ally. He shuddered as the vision of the massive wolf appeared before his eyes, burning back from a childhood memory.

"I think the goblin be right," he continued, "We be seeing the crazy dwarves guarding the gate. There be nothing to be done for them. Unless we be finding the cause of their malady. We be needing to treat them like any here. And I be thinking while we are feeling stronger now, we be finding this Lord Garbage. While I not be feeling in the mood for another swim, I think we be looking through that water-door."









*OOC:*


Kazzagin votes for the water door, trying to bypass the trapmaster and go for Lord Garbage and the other goblins.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 331)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 30 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 7 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks to me as the vote is four for going on through the sodden door, and two for taking out the Goblins etc. which will be left behind you. Although some people seem to have voted twice, and for both sides- I'm taking their first votes.

On to the Dwarves- Cinara, Mardred, Kathra & Kazz
Back to the Goblins etc.- Grim & Krogan.

Democracy says you press forward...

And so armed to the teeth, fully healed up and with all powers ready to go you assemble in Big Uppity's chamber, before the door.

New Map-

139 The Sodden Door

So, the door seems to have outgrown the door frame- it's sodden (we've stated this previously), it looks like it's going to be difficult to open...

Who does what?

And happy hunting...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim takes a few steps back and says: "Whoever wants to open it should check for traps first..."

[sblock=OOC]
 Moving with the group, but not in the first/second row if we move in another direction than he voted 

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> It looks to me as the vote is four for going on through the sodden door, and two for taking out the Goblins etc. which will be left behind you. Although some people seem to have voted twice, and for both sides- I'm taking their first votes.












*OOC:*


 yeah yeah, so I can't find North from Down.  







Cinara

"Well don't look at me, Grim. Forget that it's...weird, but I'm not cut out to look for tricksies or to push my way through a huge door. I mean, I can look it over, but I've no idea what I'd be looking for...

Mardred, Krogan -- would you do the honors?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> yeah yeah, so I can't find North from Down.
> ...




You are certain that to open the door then you, and maybe a few of your pals are going to have to put your shoulder to it...

        *GM:*  Strength checks- probably multiple.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim shrugs and quickly looks also for traps: "I will not be good at the pushing/dragging stuff. My abilities to do this are diminished since ... my return."

[sblock=OOC]
 Moving back after aiding Cinara. Will note if he/they finds something.
I assume we cannot take 20?

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2011)

*Mardred*

"Methinks if the door is wet, there's bound to be some water or something behind it.  Could be the only thing keeping us from being drowned..."









*OOC:*


Mardred will examine the door for anything trap-like.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 21, 2011)

*Krogan*

After Mardreds perception check result (and explanation- concerning the water/ drowning part), Krogan will put his massive shoulder on the door and push it with all his strenght ( if Mardred says it is clear..). He will take out Threeways and say " there you go TeeWee. You can help me with the doors ." With a big smile. Krgan will go to work. Somehow, it is always nicer to do things with friends and with a smile...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra looks at the Threeways and starts to mumble to herself again. "Threep, akar, threep" she seems to be saying, her words may not seem to make sense but her tone is that of a teacher warning the class prankster.

She's fully aware that she's not the strongest of dwarves, but like all bottom dwellers she's not afraid to roll her sleeves up, and so puts her shoulder to the door alongside Krogan.









*OOC:*


The mighty Kathra flexes her muscles


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would strongly suggest waiting to hear back from the DM on my Perception check before y'all decide to shove the door open.  I mean, it's a wet door - you'd have an easier time hacking it down than shoving it open... but since you can't, I'm guessing there might be water pressure pushing against said door.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 22, 2011)

Cinara









*OOC:*


 @Herobizkit - agree to a point - it might be good to at least have the checks and whatnot posted for DM to see... he's good at altering the thought process mid-stream if something comes up that would change things, like finding a trap or whatnot... that way if there isn't anything, he's got plenty to progress with.

With the door so waterlogged, Mr. DM, does Cinara's or anyone else's perception check let us know if any water is 'leaking' into the room? Hard to believe wooden doors would be 100% watertight, so if there is pressure behind them, there'd be water on this side of them I'd wager. 







_"I'll not have the redhead upstaging me...."_ Cinara thinks to herself as she puts her shoulder to the door as well.

_"That's right, Red...anything you can do........"_ 







*OOC:*


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 23, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *Mardred*
> 
> "Methinks if the door is wet, there's bound to be some water or something behind it.  Could be the only thing keeping us from being drowned..."
> 
> ...




"It is not clear..." Mardred draws back from the portal... in a rush, something just moved.

He watches intently.

You are certain that you saw something- the something had a long very thin body, maybe only a few inches long, with lots of legs... 

What's more the creature moved to the surface of the sodden door as you came close, you were thinking about listening at the door- you've decided that this would be a really stupid thing to do.

As would slamming against it with your bodies...

In fact anything that brought your body in to contact with the door would be a bad thing, possibly a very bad thing... there are some nasty looking creatures (insects?) living in the door.

Think again, unless you wish to continue with your actions... 

Waiting for new replies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

*Grim*

"Kathra... that was the name, right?... can you use your magic to freeze or burn this nasties away? I could try to stare them down, but I doubt that will be very effective..."

[sblock=OOC]
 Moving back after aiding Cinara. Will note if he/they finds something.
I assume we cannot take 20?

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "Kathra... that was the name, right?... can you use your magic to freeze or burn this nasties away? I could try to stare them down, but I doubt that will be very effective..."
> 
> ...




The door is effectively 'infected', the only safe way to bypass the door is to destroy it- totally, note if you wish to do this there's no need to roll- the strength checks you have made already are enough- you just use your weapons instead...

However then you need to destroy the door... fire would be good (but see my previous dislike of fire sealed chambers) that said I will happily rule that a Burning Hands will do it- it's intense and instantaneous.

My intention is not to stop you progressing in this direction.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 24, 2011)

Cinara

"Steel yourselves, men. What sort of ugliness waits on the other side of an _infected_ door, I can barely fathom. Burn down the door, Red...."









*OOC:*


 Readied action: RBA w/ throwing hammer if a threat presents itself.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kathra*

After giving her companions a moment to ready anything that they wish, Kathra focuses on the door, and send out the full force of her power in a burning torrent.









*OOC:*


Stand at R100, Burning hands straight forward, then step back to Q99


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 24, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Steel yourselves, men. What sort of ugliness waits on the other side of an _infected_ door, I can barely fathom. Burn down the door, Red...."
> 
> ...






hairychin said:


> After giving her companions a moment to ready anything that they wish, Kathra focuses on the door, and send out the full force of her power in a burning torrent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The door splits easily- first blow, the second shatters a further section of the portal, from there it's easy- and you never let up.

Even before the fire comes you can see the rotten interior of the wood squirms with a myriad multi-legged creatures... and then the fire comes and seers and chars ninety percent of the horrible insects. The last ten percet are crisped manually- that is by flaming torch.

Which just leaves an open door way, and a set of very old cobbled steps leading down- the room beyond is warm, and wet of course.

Mardred cautiously descends the stairs to take a look at the chamber ahead.

New Map-

140 Beyond The Sodden Door

The stairs descend into a dark, murky pool that almost fills the chamber, most of the floor is missing- just small sections are left in each of the room's corners. The air is stifling with heat, and the stink of sulfur is nearly overwhelming- at the far side of the chamber a rupture in the wall vents a greyish mist, this seems to be the source of the heat, and the sulfur. 

Fallen beams and soaked debris float amid the water and blackened algae, forming islands, atop one such flaoting debris island sits a brass-bound wooden chest.

The only visible exit is another narrow passage on the south wall- another set of stairs lead up to what looks to be a closed rusty metal door.

Other than the sound of the water and the debrtis, and the hiss of the escaping steam... silence.

What's to be done?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 25, 2011)

"I love it when I'm right," Mardred deadpans.  "While I'm at it, let's all just assume the water is full of... I don't know... flesh-eating steam fish or something.  Best we just head out of here."

Then Mardred's eyes catch something near the middle of the room [Q-117]...

"Saaaay, might that be a treasure chest?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> "I love it when I'm right," Mardred deadpans.  "While I'm at it, let's all just assume the water is full of... I don't know... flesh-eating steam fish or something.  Best we just head out of here."
> 
> Then Mardred's eyes catch something near the middle of the room [Q-117]...
> 
> "Saaaay, might that be a treasure chest?"




Fallen beams and soaked debris float amid the water and blackened algae, forming islands, atop one such floating debris island sits a brass-bound wooden chest.

        *GM:*  Taken from my post before yours... YES!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 to be clear, DM, you said a wooden chest... Mardred said a TREASURE chest! ARRRR! Thar be treasure!!!!!  LOL  

me, I just think it's a ruse... who floats a treasure chest on a pile of flotsom and jetsam? maybe a mimic? THAT'd be awesome, I've never seen one in play...  

also, is that another passageway around the south corner? looks like stairs maybe? 







Cinara

"Augh! Reminds me of me father's work! Smells of ... well, it smells.....  Wait, sulfur. Could be we're near a natural fissue? 

Regardless, I'm loathe to care too much about this place...natural or man-made, this room reeks of danger. I wonder if even the remaining floor is stable enough to support us..."


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> to be clear, DM, you said a wooden chest... Mardred said a TREASURE chest! ARRRR! Thar be treasure!!!!!  LOL
> ...




The only visible exit is another narrow passage on the south wall- another set of stairs lead up to what looks to be a closed rusty metal door.

The stone floor ahead seems to be fairly solid- certainly it will hold the weight of you guys, and it would be easy enough to move across to the other stairs without getting anyones feet wet.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin carefully readies his shield and battleaxe as he approaches towards the pool, staying well clear of the water's edge. If there was anything in there, it could easily pull somebody in that was standing too close to the edge. "I be thinking we be watching the water carefully and be standing back from the edge," he remarks as he scans the surface of the water. He wanted to see how deep it was, and also if he could spot anything lurking beneath all the flotsom and jetsam.









*OOC:*


Sorry, life (and Angband) got in the way a bit. Perception checks to spot anything underwater, and Dungeoneering to check the depth of the pool.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin carefully readies his shield and battleaxe as he approaches towards the pool, staying well clear of the water's edge. If there was anything in there, it could easily pull somebody in that was standing too close to the edge. "I be thinking we be watching the water carefully and be standing back from the edge," he remarks as he scans the surface of the water. He wanted to see how deep it was, and also if he could spot anything lurking beneath all the flotsom and jetsam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's very difficult to stay away from the waters edge, as Kazz discovers, that is to say if you wish to move over to the other stairs then you're going to be at the water's edge all the way.

Alas there's nothing to see, and besides, the water itself is a sulfurous mess, and full of algae and debris.

Watching the movement of the water, and observing the slope of the chamber as a whole, Kazz calculates that the water is initially only maybe a foot-or-so deep, however the chamber seems to slope to the east. Therefore the further east you go the deeper the water is, where the sulfurous steam leaks in to the room the water could be easily be over four feet deep...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/141+The+Waterlogged+Chamber.jpg.html

Just moving you on a little- slow going at the moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim moves carefully and deliberately forward, keeping an eye on the chest.
"Does anyone wants to do a quick swim to fetch the chest?"

[sblock=OOC]
 Moving carefully to 109 U. Perception check on the chest.

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim moves carefully and deliberately forward, keeping an eye on the chest.
> "Does anyone wants to do a quick swim to fetch the chest?"
> ...




The chest looks to be resting on top of an island of debris, it's shut but there's no sign of a lock...

There's nothing else strange or different about it that Grim can see.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 25, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra moves up for a better look, but has no interest in getting her feet wet, or any other part of her.  After usng her 5 senses she moves onto her 6th, ad pushes o0ut with her mind to detect anything of magic in the vicinity.

"Of course, I could always just throw a few Magic Missiles around and see what we disturb!!" a slightly mischievous look crosses Kathra's face.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kathra moves up for a better look, but has no interest in getting her feet wet, or any other part of her.  After usng her 5 senses she moves onto her 6th, ad pushes o0ut with her mind to detect anything of magic in the vicinity.
> 
> "Of course, I could always just throw a few Magic Missiles around and see what we disturb!!" a slightly mischievous look crosses Kathra's face.




Alas all six senses seem to be on the blink... the messages via the senses is negative- nothing to see, and no magic present...


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

Mardred watches Grim edge towards the chest.  It looks rather safe, but as far as Mardred knows, flesh-eating steam fish don't care for the dead.  

Feeling bolstered, Mardred swims to the chest and peers at it c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y.

"If this whole endeavor goes south," Mardred says to Grim, "Sign me up for your health plan."


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 26, 2011)

*Krogan*

Never being a big fan of water, Krogan will ready his axe and wait for all of the gang to enter the room and explore. If something happens, he has their back! 








*OOC:*


Move to s106 and wait














*OOC:*


Int check to figure out if this smell has something to do with the smell of forge residue


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Never being a big fan of water, Krogan will ready his axe and wait for all of the gang to enter the room and explore. If something happens, he has their back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As Cinara is standing in S106 I've moved you to S107...

You're ready to rock however, as are all of you, which is fortunate...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred watches Grim edge towards the chest.  It looks rather safe, but as far as Mardred knows, flesh-eating steam fish don't care for the dead.
> 
> Feeling bolstered, Mardred swims to the chest and peers at it c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y.
> 
> "If this whole endeavor goes south," Mardred says to Grim, "Sign me up for your health plan."




Mardred gets part the way to the chest, not swimming but wading- the water is not too deep.

        *GM:*  See the map for details including the areas of difficult terrain.     

Mid-way he stops, there's something in the...

Bursting from the gunk and algae are a pair of shabby fat Dwarves, however this pair have seen much better days. The Dwarves retain the rusted and equipment and armour- much of which is ragged and wrecked, their skin however is a dull grey, their hair white and wild, their eyes dull white opals, their fingernails loong and crooked- like talons, worse still their snake like tongues are constanly darting too and fro- testing the air.

Their tongues are very long, they protrude at all times, the mouths full of jagged sharp teeth...

        *GM:*  Here comes Initiative.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Creature #1
13 Creature #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Creature #1
Creature #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim-

Cinara-

Creature #1-

Creature #2-

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

It's a good job you are all ready for action- this is a SURPRISE ROUND- WHICH MEANS ONLY ONE ACTION...

Grim is up first followed by Cinara, then come the creatures that burst from the water intent seemingly on making a meal of you...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+The+Waterlogged+Chamber-+Bad+Dwarfs.jpg.html

SURPRISE ROUND- ONE ACTION PLEASE.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim stares intensely at the creatures... but nothing happens 

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Penance Stare on ?1
pull to 111 S on a hit

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim stares intensely at the creatures... but nothing happens
> 
> ...




The creatures slaver and salivate, taking in the scene- spotting for the first time that Mardred is not alone, alas they barely notice Grim's stare...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara*
13 Creature #1
13 Creature #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Creature #1
Creature #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Creature #1- Miss.

Cinara-

Creature #1-

Creature #2-

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

Don't forget you can attempt to identify and learn something about the creatures with Monster Knowledge checks.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 27, 2011)

Cinara

"Hells Bells, what in the name of the Forgefather are _they_?"









*OOC:*


 not sure what the appropriate knowledge check is... they're _dwarves_, but quite unnatural... Nature? on the odd chance they're undead, Religion? 







"Mardred! We're coming!" Cinara yells as her little legs take her far as they can.









*OOC:*


 surprise round action: run 7 to S113


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Hells Bells, what in the name of the Forgefather are _they_?"
> 
> ...




*Cinara the Hero*

Cinara dashes to protect Mardred, throwing herself in the way of the oncoming beasts... and then it clicks- she knows what they are...

"Ghouls... Dwarven Ghouls- Aquatic Dwarven Ghouls..." Cinara yells back.

But that's not all- Cinara knows about Ghouls, Undead creatures unable to find rest- rejected by the Raven Queen. These creatures feast upon the flesh of the living, in the process creating more of their own... Their claw attacks can immobilise a creature, while their bites can stun- and cause horrendous amounts of damage.

"Radiant damage..." Cinara yells again, and then hopes she will make it through the next few seconds.

New Map- to follow.

Next up the Ghouls.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

*Ghoul #1*

The creature pulls up short, about to charge at Mardred its progress is thwarted by Cinara, it can only move in close- ready to unleash its fury...

The foul Dwarf Undead flails and snarls and claws but Cinara keeps it at bay.

New Map- to follow.

Next up Ghoul #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The second creature has no problems finding a target, it charges straight for Cinara, flailing wildly with its claws... 

Cinara is off-guard.

        *GM:*  Granting Combat Advantage after running.     

        *GM:*  Even with the extra +1 for charging, which I missed off, that's a miss- shame, nice damage, welcome back to the bad ass world of the Forges of the Mountain King.     

The creature flails, attempts to claw out Cinara's eye, but the brave Dwarf is having none of it- she holds the line, hoping that the others can get there fast...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10. All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...r-+Bad+Ghoul+Dwarfs_+Cinara+the+Hero.jpg.html

Kazz, and then Mardred to follow- remember this is a surprise round- one action only.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Trouble started almost immediatly after Mardred came near the chest. There was something about trouble and that dwarf, but Kazzagin couldn't quite put his finger on it. First falling down a hole, then bumping into bile ogres, and now uncovering more undead. They'd need to think of a strategy to prevent this kind of thing happening. Like rope. Kazzagin was fond of rope. It was a lifeline. His father had taught him as much from the exploits he told Kazzagin about in the mines. Shrugging, Kazzagin shifted the battlegear into position and waded into the water, charging straight at the nearest undead monstrosity.









*OOC:*


Charge - To S112 - Melee Basic Attack vs Aquatic Ghoul #1 - 






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2011)

Mardred sighs loudly.  Weapon (Dagger or Warhammer? I don't know if our character re-fit applies yet or not) in hand, he glares cock-eyed at the Dwarven Ghouls as he shuffles toward some better footing.









*OOC:*


5' step to T-114.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 28, 2011)

*Krogan*

HA! Krogan knew something nasty would crawl out of this water. He never liked the water and this will further his resolve to continue feeling the same. Feeling light on his feet, and aching for action, Krogan charges into the battle yelling "Go back to that fitly yuck, you ugly muck!" While charging, he was proud of himself for making this one rime  !










*OOC:*


Chargin' to S112, howling strike on ghoulie num 1


----------



## hairychin (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kathra*

The now familiar shape of a fire drake forms and shoots out ahead of Kathra, towards one of the ghouls.









*OOC:*


Phantasmal assault at ghoul#1


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Trouble started almost immediatly after Mardred came near the chest. There was something about trouble and that dwarf, but Kazzagin couldn't quite put his finger on it. First falling down a hole, then bumping into bile ogres, and now uncovering more undead. They'd need to think of a strategy to prevent this kind of thing happening. Like rope. Kazzagin was fond of rope. It was a lifeline. His father had taught him as much from the exploits he told Kazzagin about in the mines. Shrugging, Kazzagin shifted the battlegear into position and waded into the water, charging straight at the nearest undead monstrosity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz gets his feet wet, rushes the nearest vile Ghoul Dwarf and <BANG> connects full on with his Battleaxe- an inch to the right and it would have been the perfect hit.

The blow crushes the left side of the beasts skulls- fracturing its jaw and sending rotten teeth flying...

New Map to follow.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred*
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10. All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 14 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred sighs loudly.  Weapon (Dagger or Warhammer? I don't know if our character re-fit applies yet or not) in hand, he glares cock-eyed at the Dwarven Ghouls as he shuffles toward some better footing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mardred hunches his shoulders, and shuffles around the fracas- all the while his beady eyes searching for the perfect opening... not yet, hold on... nearly there...

New Map to follow.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10. All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 14 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> HA! Krogan knew something nasty would crawl out of this water. He never liked the water and this will further his resolve to continue feeling the same. Feeling light on his feet, and aching for action, Krogan charges into the battle yelling "Go back to that fitly yuck, you ugly muck!" While charging, he was proud of himself for making this one rime  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Charge to R112, Kazz changed his move.     

Krogan's war cry- something to do with 'fitly yuck', a small village in the Shadowfell perhaps, rings out.

The ferocious Dwarf barrels forward and...

<WHAM>

Connects with his greataxe, the Ghoul is bloodied, ribs broken it's breaths come short and ragged, and the fight has only just begun.

New Map to follow.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10. All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 33 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

hairychin said:


> The now familiar shape of a fire drake forms and shoots out ahead of Kathra, towards one of the ghouls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The already battered Ghoul clutches at it's head, crouches low- seemingly oblivious to the chaos that surrounds it... blodd and worse pours from the creatures mouth and nose... it screams...

        *GM:*  Combat Advantage to all vs Ghoul #1, the creature cannot make Opportunity Attacks either- you are safe to manouever around it- genius work Kathra.     


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10. All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all & no Opportunity Attacks (Kathra).
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

Turn 2 begins- normal round, Grim then Kathra are up.

New Map-

144 The Waterlogged Chamber- Undead half dead already

Good work there- now finish them off, and remember Combat Advantage over Ghoul #1 and he can't make Opportunity Attacks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim moves to take advantage of Kathra's spell, but nearly stumbles and misses badly.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 113 Q
standard: Anvil Touch on ghoul 1
attack vs Reflex

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 28, 2011)

Cinara

_More beasts from beyond the grave. What happened here? Were they twisted by their own design? Were they attacked and made to turn on themselves? Cinara is wracked with questions and pain at having to dispatch yet another of her kin._

"You will soon feel Moradin once again brothers and take his hand."









*OOC:*


 Standard: Smite Undead vs. bloody ghoul #1, 12 radiant dmg
Minor: Elemental Legacy - 3 addl points of fire dmg 
Move: Shift to R114 (to provide flanking and not provoke from the ghoul #2)


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim moves to take advantage of Kathra's spell, but nearly stumbles and misses badly.
> 
> ...




The first of the undead Dwarves is almost surrounded now, alas Grim's flailing touch is wide of the mark- the Ghoul, between clutching at its skull, is a bloodied whirling dervish- desperate to cause harm.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara*
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10. All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all & no Opportunity Attacks (Kathra).
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> _More beasts from beyond the grave. What happened here? Were they twisted by their own design? Were they attacked and made to turn on themselves? Cinara is wracked with questions and pain at having to dispatch yet another of her kin._
> 
> ...




The same Ghouls squeals broken and bloodied, as Cinara's warhammer connects- the creature's skin seems to want to be elsewhere, where the hammer hits the creature unpeels- leaving a gaping hole, you can see through it.

However even after the fire cauterises the wound the creature still stands- it lives, at least of a fashion.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1*
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/29 Surges 10/10. 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 59 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all & no Opportunity Attacks (Kathra).
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1-

Ghoul #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

*Ghoul #1*

The foul creature fights on, trpped in the centre of you Dwarves it dodges and duck and scuttles backwards and out of the way of the big hitters- setting up a flanking opportunity with its compatriot on Cinara.

These are intelligent undead, or at least abominations capable of cunning...

In position it sinks its filthy twisted clawed hand in to Cinara- sinking both of its taloned hands in to Cinara's body- the creatures brittle nails crack and shatter as they are plunged in to Cinara's flesh- leaving shards of the foul beast in the Warpriest.

Cinara's feels a coldness sweep through her body, in an instant he limbs lock, she cannot feel her feet at all- she's Immobilised.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/12 Surges 10/10- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 59 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all & no Opportunity Attacks (Kathra).
Ghoul #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next Ghoul #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The creature sees its opportunity- too good to miss, it grimaces and grins at Cinara and then sinks its horrid teeth in to her flesh... and sucks, not just the blood from her veins- but the marrow from her bones... as it gobbles at her quivering red flesh.

Cinara slumps and splashes down in to the water- not yet dead- but certainly dying, leaving the Ghoul chewing on the pound of her flesh it clutches...

        *GM:*  Cinara is Immobilised, Stunned and Dying...     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/-7 Surges 10/10- Dying. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends x2). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 59 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all & no Opportunity Attacks (Kathra).
Ghoul #2-
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- 

[/sblock]

New map to follow.

Next- Ghoul #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

*Ghoul #3*

In the far corner of the chamber the water suddenly shapes in to a 'v' formation- something is approaching... sure enough bursting from ther dpeths comes a third of the foul Dwarves... it charges hissing and clawing at Grim.

Alas the creature stumbles in its rush- Grim is alerted and ready to defend himself- the two struggle to deflect each others blows...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/-7 Surges 10/10- Dying. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends x2). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 59 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all & no Opportunity Attacks (Kathra).
Ghoul #2-
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...logged+Chamber-+Cinara+hits+the+dirt.jpg.html

Kazz is up, followed by Mardred- whatever it is it better be good.

        *GM:*  Just a note about your choice to press on, i.e. head through the sodden door, you do realise the closer you get to the end the harder the scenario will get, the easy stuff was on the outside- lol.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin's eyes widened as Cinara fell so quickly to the power of these ghouls. Angry at the loss they've suffered and the loss they might be about to suffer, Kazzagin reached out to Cinara through Pelor. "Come, Cinara," he whispered, "Don't be giving up!" And then he raised his axe, and cut towards the ghoul, missing with a splash of foul water.









*OOC:*


Move - Shift To S113
Minor - Lay on Hands - Cinara - Kazzagin spends a Healing Surge
Standard - Radiant Smite 9 vs Dwarven Aquatic Ghoul #2 - Miss






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 12 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 29, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin's eyes widened as Cinara fell so quickly to the power of these ghouls. Angry at the loss they've suffered and the loss they might be about to suffer, Kazzagin reached out to Cinara through Pelor. "Come, Cinara," he whispered, "Don't be giving up!" And then he raised his axe, and cut towards the ghoul, missing with a splash of foul water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz moves swiftly in, one touch from the Paladin and Cinara, whose head is only just out of the dank water, suddenly sucks in air- blinks her eye, once, twice and is alive again...

Alas the effort leads Kazz's attack to founder and go astray...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #1
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred*
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends x2). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 59 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Combat Advantage all & no Opportunity Attacks (Kathra).
Ghoul #2-
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

146 The Waterlogged Chamber- Cinara is saved

Mardred up next, and then Krogan, then Kathra.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 30, 2011)

Mardred sees his opening...









*OOC:*


Shift to U-113.  Hurl +1 Vicious Dagger at Q-114 which is granting CA from Kathra.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred sees his opening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mardred's aim is deadly, the first- already bloodied and quivering Ghoul scrabbles at the vicious Dwarf's vicious Dagger- which is sunk, hilt deep, in its back- it cannot reach.

The Ghoul staggers and the slumps forward- dead.

In the same instant the vicious Dagger reappears in the vicious Dwarf's hand.

"One down... two to go!" Mardred sing-songs with a fiendish smile.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends x2). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2-
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

147 The Waterlogged Chamber- First Ghoul down

Krogan and then Kathra...

        *GM:*  Just to note Mardred you are +9 To Hit with Combat Advantage...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 30, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan is wandering what created this abomination of nature. In all his travels he never saw anything as ugly as this ghouls....` I know what will improve their looks.... my Axe.. I will just trim a little on the side`

Stepping back and gaining momentum, Krogan rushes to end this creature pitiful existence. 









*OOC:*


Move-Shift R111
Standard-charge to R113 att ghoul #2


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan is wandering what created this abomination of nature. In all his travels he never saw anything as ugly as this ghouls....` I know what will improve their looks.... my Axe.. I will just trim a little on the side`
> 
> Stepping back and gaining momentum, Krogan rushes to end this creature pitiful existence.
> 
> ...




The second Ghoul is swiftly smashed down- a monster hit from Krogan... the creature however is not done- it wants Krogan's blood...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends x2). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 25 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- 

Turn #3

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

148 The Waterlogged Chamber- Krogan hits big

Kathra up next, followed by Grim.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kathra*

Another fiery creature forms before Kathra and heads straight for one of the watery abominations.









*OOC:*


Phantasmal Assault on Ghoul 2


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Another fiery creature forms before Kathra and heads straight for one of the watery abominations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alas Kathra's aim is off, the Ghoul barely notices her magical assault... more concerned with bringing death and destruction to Krogan as soon it can.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends x2). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 25 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, no moves.

Next up Grim, then Cinara.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim is shocked that he is still unable to hit any of the ghuls... maybe these are beyond his redemptive touch?

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Anvil Touch on 114 p
attack vs Reflex

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 30, 2011)

Cinara









*OOC:*


 @Walking Dad -- the dicebot really has it in for you! 







Cinara blinks the grip of unconsciousness from her mind and locks eyes with Kazzigan. _"Praise Pelor indeed!"_ she thinks to herself as she tries and fails to will herself to act again.









*OOC:*


 disregard rolls for healing word and earthen hail - forgot she was stunned! 

the immob falls off when ghoul #1 was killed, yes?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim is shocked that he is still unable to hit any of the ghuls... maybe these are beyond his redemptive touch?
> 
> ...




Grim again flails at the nearest Ghoul- once again his attack is easily deflected...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara*
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 25 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- 

[/sblock]


New Map- not needed, no Moves.

Next up Cinara... then the Ghouls.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Immobilised is gone.     

Cinara continues to lie in the foetid water, unable to move her limbs- her lips whisper words- have heard, she mumbles as above her her friends battle to save her, and their, lives...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2*
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/34 Surges 10/10 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 25 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- 

Ghoul #3- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, no Moves.

Next- the Ghouls...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The vicious beast locks gaze on Krogan- the bringer of hurt, and lashes out with its terrible claws... which cut through the Dwarf's armour- bleeding it's terrible poison in to Krogan's veins, suddenly Krogan's muscles in his legs go in to spasm- he is locked in position- Immobilised.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/21 Surges 10/10. Immobilised (save ends). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 25 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up Ghoul #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

*Ghoul #3*

The creature scurries under Grim's half-hearted attack, further in to the mix- the scent of blood in its nostrils, aiming for Krogan.

Up close it snaps its jaws, once, twice and then lurches forward to tear in to Krogan's flesh... but even immobilised Krogan has enough strength, just, to twist and avoid the Ghoul's bite...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/21 Surges 10/10. Immobilised (save ends). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 25 HP damage taken.
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...gged+Chamber-+Ghouls+tag-team+Krogan.jpg.html

Next up Kazz, then Mardred...


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Cinara was alive. Kazzagin shuffled to avoid the movement of the terrifying ghouls - he didn't like these creature's one bit. Their power was fearsome and having seen Cinara go down so easily he was keen to see the end of these quickly. "Come, foul beast of the Nether world! See if you can be fighting me!" His axe connected solidly with the creature, drawing its attention for the remainder of the battle. With one creature to focus on and keeping them split, things would go a lot easier. "Krogan, you be fighting. Keep fighting!"









*OOC:*


Minor - Divine Challenge - Dwarven Aquatic Ghoul #2
Minor - Divine Mettle - Krogan gets a +2 on his next Save
Standard - Holy Strike 24 vs Dwarven Aquatic Ghoul #2 - Damage 12 hp Radiant






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 12 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Cinara was alive. Kazzagin shuffled to avoid the movement of the terrifying ghouls - he didn't like these creature's one bit. Their power was fearsome and having seen Cinara go down so easily he was keen to see the end of these quickly. "Come, foul beast of the Nether world! See if you can be fighting me!" His axe connected solidly with the creature, drawing its attention for the remainder of the battle. With one creature to focus on and keeping them split, things would go a lot easier. "Krogan, you be fighting. Keep fighting!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz is all action- calling out the Ghoul menacing Krogan, then sending his powers to aid Krogan- to nullify the icy poison in the crazy Dwarf's veins- success, Krogan is free.

Next up the Paladin smashes hard at the same Ghoul, connects- his radiant hurt causes the creature to crouch and screech, leaving it bloodied and hurting bad. What's more the radiance spreads and engulfs Cinara, she attempt to thrown off the haze that engulfs her- alas the radiance is not enough.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred*
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/21 Surges 10/10.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ghoul #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...erlogged+Chamber-+2nd+Ghoul+Bloodied.jpg.html

Mardred's up next, followed by Krogan...


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 31, 2011)

Mardred wanted these ghouls GONE.  He was pleasantly impressed with the dagger and quite surprised when it reappeared in his hand.  He chuckled to himself, his mind abuzz with the possibilities.  Just to make sure it wasn't a fluke, he gave the magical blade another throw.









*OOC:*


Move to S-111, hurl at Q-114 with Ambush Strike.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred wanted these ghouls GONE.  He was pleasantly impressed with the dagger and quite surprised when it reappeared in his hand.  He chuckled to himself, his mind abuzz with the possibilities.  Just to make sure it wasn't a fluke, he gave the magical blade another throw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mardred manouevers and then let's his new dagger fly... another hit- this time on the uninjured Ghoul (?), which snarls and claws the air before it...

The dagger winks out and reappears in the grinning Rogue's hand, Mardred does a little dance.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/21 Surges 10/10.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

Turn #4

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

        *GM:*  As with your last attack- you are +9 To Hit with Combat Advantage...     

New Map- 

151 The Waterlogged Chamber- Both Ghouls hurt

Krogan's up, followed by Kathra...


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 31, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan was barely missed by that nasty bite. Feeling his muscles alive again, he wanted to give thanks to Kazz by taking care of that thing in front of him.
He swung his Axe directly across the creatures mouth, separating the upper half of the head from the lower half....









*OOC:*


2 temp hp from rageblood vigor, shift back to R112


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan was barely missed by that nasty bite. Feeling his muscles alive again, he wanted to give thanks to Kazz by taking care of that thing in front of him.
> He swung his Axe directly across the creatures mouth, separating the upper half of the head from the lower half....
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan swings... a mighty blow, alas too high- he misses...

With two Ghouls still up the chance remains that the creatures will be able to take another Dwarf down- you've noted in the combat so far they work in pairs- one immobilises, the other stuns...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/21 Surges 10/10.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- 

Turn #4

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 31, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Mardred manouevers and then let's his new dagger fly... another hit- this time on the uninjured Ghoul (?), which snarls and claws the air before it...











*OOC:*


I could have sworn that the other ghoul was almost dead.















*OOC:*


OMG, I can't believe I missed that.  Sorry, guys.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra dances from foot to foot, and mumbles "Kreep par har!" to no-one in particular, and fires off another magical creation.









*OOC:*


Phantasmal asault on Ghoul 2


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kathra dances from foot to foot, and mumbles "Kreep par har!" to no-one in particular, and fires off another magical creation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alas Kathra's aim is off... the creature continues to menace Kazz.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/10- Bloodied.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map not needed.

Next up Grim, then Cinara- and then the Ghouls.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim continues to ineffectively waddling his arms as he tries to hit the ghul...

[sblock=OOC]

move: shift to 114 P if possible
standard: Anvil Touch on 114 Q
attack vs Reflex

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim continues to ineffectively waddling his arms as he tries to hit the ghul...
> 
> ...




Grim shifts for a better angle of attack, and then continues to wave his arms about without effect- he curses his bad luck.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara*
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone. Stunned (save ends). 
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/10- Bloodied.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- 

Ghoul #2- 

Ghoul #3- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

Next up Cinara gets to make her save (and that's it), then the Ghouls are going to attempt to take apart Kazz...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 1, 2011)

Cinara

_"Gods save me..."_









*OOC:*


 save vs. stun...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> _"Gods save me..."_
> 
> ...




Cinara can move, she grins- and then looks up and sees the situation she and her comrades are in... she swallows hard.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2*
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone.
Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/13 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/10- Bloodied.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- 

Ghoul #3- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow...

Next up, the Ghouls.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The foul Dwarf snarls and then lashes out at Kazz- slicing in to the Paladin's arm and hand- the icy foulness flows in to Kazz's veins- his legs lock, he's immobilised.

The Ghoul grins and leers at the Dwarf and then shifts around to find a better position, making hissing noises all the while to draw its fellow in for the kill...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone.
Kazzagin 31/18 Surges 13/13. Immobilised (save ends). 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/10- Bloodied.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ghoul #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

*Ghoul #3*

The fearless beast steps in to the gap and hisses contentedly at its companion, it lurches forward and bites in to Kazzagin's neck attempting to rip and tear at the flesh- the foul beast rips a hunk of flesh free, the blood spurts, a fountain that sprays and splashes and causes both beasts to cackle with glee.

Kazz sinks to his knees and the slumps down- dying. 

        *GM:*  Kazz is on -5 HP and dying, he's also Stunned & Immobilised.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone.
Kazzagin 31/-5 Surges 13/13- Dying. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends). Prone. 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/10- Bloodied.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...erlogged+Chamber-+Kazz+hits+the+deck.jpg.html

Kazz- you're up, followed by Mardred... is all lost?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming since Kazz is Stunned, Immobilized and Dying, I can post next...? 





Mardred utters a feral growl, angered at the sight of another of his comrades falling to the ground.  He yells as he hurls his dagger, willing it though the head of the monster.









*OOC:*


Move to Q-111, activating Ambush Strike.  Throw at Ghoul T-113.


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 1, 2011)

*Krogan*

I am very pissed by our cursed luck with dice, so I will be quick...









*OOC:*


Shift to R111, Charge to T112 ( hope this is ok, and will not provoke AOP from ghoul #3) If it does, I will change my action in the next post







You could send a squirrel armed with a butter knife and we would still be pulverized when this  keeps on happening.

Kathra, Grim for the love of Moradin use something that doesn`t aim at AC or FORT...


----------



## hairychin (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm not using anything against AC, its against Will, and I'm reasonably certain an 8 still misses!!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 1, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> You could send a squirrel armed with a butter knife ...












*OOC:*


 <with pinky raised to lips> "Is it an _evil_ butter knife?"  

To quote a popular t-shirt worn by more than one of my RL players: "The dice are trying to kill me!"

I hear that if you pay for a subscription you get +1 to all your rolls....


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm assuming since Kazz is Stunned, Immobilized and Dying, I can post next...?
> ...




Mardred scurries back, finds his angle... and throws, alas- for the first time the dagger sails wide of its target.

He silently curses the blade as it reappears in his hand.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone.
Kazzagin 31/-5 Surges 13/13- Dying. Immobilised & Stunned (save ends). Prone. 
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/10- Bloodied.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up, still awaiting Kazz's saves, but Krogan the next in action.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The counter-attack was ferocious. It was a tried tactic from hunters that had done this too many times. Kazzagin tried to block everything with his shield, but once the pain set in he found that he was hopeless trying to defend himself. And as the poison set through his body, he felt the pain give way to sweet relief.









*OOC:*


Death Save - 1
Immobilised Save - 10
Stun Save - 3

Yeah - when the dice hate you, they hate you. :-(






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: -5 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Stunned, Immobilised, Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 12 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 1, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Krogan ... next in action.




See post #782


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> See post #782




        *GM:*  I've messaged him- he shifts back one square, and then charges- one square, you can't charge from one square away- asked him what he wants to do...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The counter-attack was ferocious. It was a tried tactic from hunters that had done this too many times. Kazzagin tried to block everything with his shield, but once the pain set in he found that he was hopeless trying to defend himself. And as the poison set through his body, he felt the pain give way to sweet relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz remains slumped on the floor- the water almost covering his face, his mouth- the colour draining from him- dying...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone.
Kazzagin 31/-5 Surges 13/13- Dying. Stunned (save ends). Prone. 
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/10- Bloodied.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghoul #3- 24 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

No New Map.

Still waiting on Krogan to re-do as he's trying to charge 1 square... which is a no-no...


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 1, 2011)

*Krogan*

Repost

Krogan saw whit the corner of his eye that Cinara was about to attack ghoul #3. Timing his moment with precision, Krogan swung his axe while ghouls attention was towards Cinara..









*OOC:*


Push to Q114, Move to R110, minor Second wind


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Repost
> 
> Krogan saw whit the corner of his eye that Cinara was about to attack ghoul #3. Timing his moment with precision, Krogan swung his axe while ghouls attention was towards Cinara..
> 
> ...




Krogan just manages to connect- the thinnest of edges, and still the Ghoul is not bloodied- it is however sent lurching backwards, ending between Grim and Cinara...

Krogan shuffles back, in a crouch, looking for his next victim- ready to charge back in to the fray.

He shrugs off his hurt and grimly grips the haft of his axe...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone.
Kazzagin 31/-5 Surges 13/13- Dying. Stunned (save ends). Prone. 
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. +2 all Defences (2nd Wind).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghoul #3- 31 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

153 The Waterlogged Chamber- Krogan makes ready to charge

Next up Kathra and then Grim...


----------



## hairychin (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kathra*

With a dwarf down and dying, Kathra grabs the healing potion that she has only just acquired and runs through the deep (at least to her mind) water to dispense much needed aid.









*OOC:*


Run to R112, pour healing potion down Kazz's throat


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

hairychin said:


> With a dwarf down and dying, Kathra grabs the healing potion that she has only just acquired and runs through the deep (at least to her mind) water to dispense much needed aid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz chokes and splutters, opens his eyes- he's being craddled in Kathra's arms...

Around the pair a world of hurt continues to shuffle and groan... and die.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
13 Ghoul #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. Prone.
Kazzagin 31/10 Surges 13/11- Bloodied. Stunned (save ends). Prone. 
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. +2 all Defences (2nd Wind).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghoul #3- 31 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- 

Cinara- 

Ghoul #2- 

Ghoul #3- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

Next up Grim, the Cinara.

Personally I think if you don't get one of the Ghouls down...

New map- 

154 The Waterlogged Chamber- Kathra to the rescue

I'm preying for you guys... you're terrifying me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 2, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim, fully expecting to miss again, is nearly shocked as his blow connects. Hidden harder than should be possible by a mere fist, the ghul nearly stumbles backwards. Grim feels invigorated, been able to absorb some death energies of the creature.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Anvil Touch on 114 Q
attack vs Reflex, no push
free: Soul Eater, gain 1 surge

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater[/s[
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 3, 2011)

Cinara (edit done)

[sblock] bah!  wasted crit LOL  -  I got so excited about Grim hitting and the crit I had deleted and retyped the whole thing, forgetting I had to get up (even though I'd written it the first draft through.... grr! [/sblock]


"Huzzah, Grim!!!"

Standing up and overjoyed at her comrade's success, Cinara takes advantage of the flanking position she is in with Grim and works to finish off the creature. Connecting with a hail of stone from her magic warhammer, she's puts all her might behind the blow and sends it below to join it's former comrade.

Channeling the Lord of the Forge, she wells up with life and shares it with Kazzigan, preparing him to finish off the foul beast.









*OOC:*


 Move: stand up
Standard: Earthen Hail vs. Fort on Ghoul #3 (forgot to add CA - should be 21 to hit....please oh please), 14 total dmg, everyone except Krogan gain +2 AC and Fort until end of Cinara's next turn - yay dead ghoul!
AP: disregard
Minor: Healing Word Kazz, surge plus 2, next attack that hits him does half damage


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Huzzah, Grim!!!"
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  See my message to you, you've posted too many actions- you've forgotten the Move to Stand, and besides... see below.     

Cinara struggles to her feet, then spits on both hands- rubs them clean and brings her warhammer down straight in to the back of the Ghoul ahead- there's an allmighty snapping sound- the Ghouls spine being snapped like a dry twig. The undead beast flops in to the dank water and thrashes a while making feral cat-like noises- gruesome.

        *GM:*  Now what? Please edit previous post...     

Kazz indicates the healing powers of Cinara have had affect, by blinking his eyes a little more rapidly, alas the Paladin still flounders in the water- locked in to his own fearsome world, watching the terror of reality pass him by, all the while preying that soon he will be able to move again.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Kazzagin 31/19 Surges 13/10. Stunned (save ends). Prone. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara). Half-damage next hit.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. +2 all Defences (2nd Wind). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 All have Combat Advantage. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New map- to follow.

Next up, the Ghoul...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The foul creature takes in the scene, it hisses once and then claws the air, and then... runs- and at a speed far in excess of anything you would believe the beast capable of...

In seconds it is out of the flooded chamber and bounding through the Goblin chamber- or at least that's what it sounds like...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Kazzagin 31/19 Surges 13/10. Stunned (save ends). Prone. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara). Half-damage next hit.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. +2 all Defences (2nd Wind). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 All have Combat Advantage. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. All have Combat Advantage.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

155 The Waterlogged Chamber- Ghoul run

Note the Map only shows you what you guys can see... although you can of course see all of the other rooms you've already passed through- it only shows the creatures you can see.

Next up- Kazz (but Stunned still), then Mardred, then Krogan.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 4, 2011)

Mardred wrinkled his nose at the fleeing creature.  "Serves it right.  We gonna chase it down like suckers, or we gonna wait for ol' Kazz to get his fightin' legs back?"


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred wrinkled his nose at the fleeing creature.  "Serves it right.  We gonna chase it down like suckers, or we gonna wait for ol' Kazz to get his fightin' legs back?"




Kazz is getting up... Stunned is over, you're in the moment- what are you going to do?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Delay, waiting to see what the big tough warrior-types feel like doing.  I'm all for letting it get away, but I'm crazy like that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Grim will give chase. This creature has to be 'cleansed'.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


 if we can all move, they yes, chase it down. Cinara heads after it and Grim at max speed if we're all good to move.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm presuming that you're all moving after the beast then...

And so-

        *GM:*  And remember most of the terrain in Big Uppity's chamber is Difficult (see the map)     

*Kazz* scrambles to his feet and sets off at a run, alas he's way behind he only makes it to the short corridor between the two rooms- heading back up the steps in to Big Uppity's chamber.

*Mardred* moves off, he's not running, and at the end of his move he can see the Ghoul, already heading around the corner in to first of the Goblin chambers.

        *GM:*  Mardred has Combat Advantage over the Ghoul (it ran last round), however the creature has concealment and is at long range- total -2 To Hit on your basic attack, if you hit you do your Sneak Attack damage though. If you move two more squares ahead (Run) then you can see him better but you are -5 To Hit (for having Run). Either way you need to spend an Action Point to attack.     

*Krogan* moves off at a run, he can see the Goblin however, just around the corner.

        *GM:*  Note Krogan is -5 to hit for running and would have to spend an action point to charge from where he is...     

*Kathra* also heads off at a run, she too can see the Ghoul, she has a good sight of the beast.

        *GM:*  Kathra is the same as Krogan -5 to hit for running, and has to spend an AP to attack.     

*Grim* runs to follow on...

        *GM:*  As Kathra above -5 To Hit, need to AP to attack- charge or ranged...     

*Cinara* struggles to keep up, running just the same... and yet she still cannot see the Ghoul.

        *GM:*  Creature is not in sight for Cinara...     

If you want to spend Minor Actions (like 2nd Winds), or else spend Action Points then get in touch.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara*
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred*
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/7 Surges 10/10- Bloodied. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Kazzagin 31/19 Surges 13/10. Prone. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara). Half-damage next hit.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. +2 all Defences (2nd Wind). 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 All have Combat Advantage. +2 AC & Fort (Cinara)

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. All have Combat Advantage.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101.

Ghoul #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

156 The Waterlogged Chamber- Ghoul Runner

To reiterate- read the above for each of you, you've all made two actions Move & Standard (no one would have been in sight of the beast if they hadn't). All of you except Mardred have Run (and so are -5 to hit), note if you didn't run you wouldn't be able to see the thing- except for Mardred.

You all have Minor Actions left.

If you want to attack then it's Action Point time.

Otherwise we're back around to the Ghoul's turn...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 4, 2011)

Cinara will 2nd Wind, no AP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


with a -5, I will not spend an AP to attack.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin grunts from the exersion, still weak from the devastating attack from the ghouls. He looks at all his companions ahead of him. "You be trying to run in heavy armor after a ghoul be trying to eat your neck," he remarks, out of breath, but the moment of quiet gives him some much needed energy. "I be thanking you," he remarks to Kartha. "Your healing be much needed."









*OOC:*


Minor - Second Wind - Kazzagin spends a healing surge and recovers 7 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 26 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 4, 2011)

Mardred's eyes narrow as he catches sight of the creature.  He caresses the hilt of his dagger with his thumb in anticipation of the Ghoul's imminent demise.









*OOC:*


No AP, No Second Wind.  Waiting for Ghoul's action.


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 4, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will not chase after the ghoul. At this point we need to stick together. Find a good spot to reevaluate our actions. Krogan thinks that we didn`t think this trough when we went this way....
Lets just hope that we didn`t wake up something that we can`t handle..


----------



## hairychin (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra follows her companions back out the room, more to not get seperated than with any hope of catching the speedy creature.









*OOC:*


Run to keep up with the group, but no AP


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The foul beast continues to move at full speed, from around the corner you hear screams- Goblin screams. Big Uppity & Piggy- the pair begin to jabber.

"That way... that way..." In Goblin and Common.

You remember that the secret door back through to the caves (where the Ogre Zombies were) is shut, you secured it before you took your rest. Which leaves only one direction the Ghoul can go- down the short passage that ends with the secret door...

Regardless, Goblin screams subside- clearly the creature is on the move again, you rush to catch up to find out what's going on...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara*
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred*
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. +2 All defences.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. +2 All defences. Half-damage next hit.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. 
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. All have Combat Advantage.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

Turn #7

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow, I'll move you all along a little way first...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

*All of you*

        *GM:*  If you wish to stick together then the consensus is to keep going, don't worry- nothing bad is going to happen... honest, no really- you're okay.     

And so you rush after the foul creature, several of you burst in to the chamber with Big Uppity and Piggy in- the pair are ashen faced- pointing furiously down the passage that leads to the secret door...

"That way... It went that way..." The pair scream and shout, and jab towards the passage.

        *GM:*  So, again you are faced with the prospect of making a decision- the Ghoul is heading down the passage to the south- which heads towards the Dwarven Trapmaster (and the other stuff descibed by Big Uppity). At the end of the passage is a very easy to spot secret door- clearly not a secret from this side... The Ghouls slowed up a little to get directions- you've caught up a little with it, however-

You and the Ghoul are still running, so all -5 to hit, and grant combat advantage- in essence you are therefore all -3 to hit each other, but for some of you (Mardred) you do sneak attack damage.

You have all double moved run to get you where you are on the map, if you wish to action point then tell me, or use your Minor Actions for anything else- if not then the Ghoul is about to go again...

See the map for full details, the Ghoul is only five squares away from two of you...     

What do you wish to do?

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara*
13 Ghoul #2*
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred*
7 Krogan*
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89.

Ghoul #2- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

157 The Waterlogged Chamber- Undeady, Steady, Go

You can see the smallest spec of the square that the Ghoul is in, so the label appears (see bottom of map- centre).

Please reply...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=sick 'im!]
My vote is to nail the bastard. Between a charge from Krogan on an AP (albeit at a penalty to hit), an AP ranged attack from Grim (if he can see the corner, he's got LOS and LOE!) and the potential for an OA if the bastard runs again, we could drop him right in his tracks.

Or miss entirely and have him lead us to our doom.  

But my vote is to return him to Moradin. [/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=Let him go...]I'm of the opinion that a bat-crazy Ghoul is going to be the least of our worries... if he's heading to the Trapmaster, and he's not THAT intelligent of a Ghoul, chances are high he'll get quashed by one of the likely (many?) traps there.  Gobbo and Uppity can handle what's left.  Tee.  Hee.  Hee.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=sick 'im!]
> ... an AP ranged attack from Grim (if he can see the corner, he's got LOS and LOE!) ... [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]
Is this right? What would the hit penalty be?[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=sick 'im!]
> My vote is to nail the bastard. Between a charge from Krogan on an AP (albeit at a penalty to hit), an AP ranged attack from Grim (if he can see the corner, he's got LOS and LOE!) and the potential for an OA if the bastard runs again, we could drop him right in his tracks.
> 
> Or miss entirely and have him lead us to our doom.
> ...






Herobizkit said:


> [sblock=Let him go...]I'm of the opinion that a bat-crazy Ghoul is going to be the least of our worries... if he's heading to the Trapmaster, and he's not THAT intelligent of a Ghoul, chances are high he'll get quashed by one of the likely (many?) traps there.  Gobbo and Uppity can handle what's left.  Tee.  Hee.  Hee.[/sblock]






Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Is this right? What would the hit penalty be?[/sblock]




        *GM:*  Line of Sight and Line of Effect are a little spurious, both mean the same thing- you can attack the creature... they still don't account for the factor that the creature has cover or concealment for ranged attackers.

To recap the rules-

Line of Sight- if one corner of your square can be traced to one corner of the targets square you have LOS and can attack the creature. However, if at least one corner of your square passes through blocking terrain the target has cover or concealment- two corners of your square pass through blocking terrain, therefore the target has cover...

Line of Effect is slightly different, but the same really. Once again you can target the creature but it has concealment as above.

And so the maths for your attacks-

Grim Ranged attack- -5 (for Run) +2 (Ghoul grants CA) -2 (for Cover) = -5 To Hit, not good.

Having said all that I've just gone back to the map and Grim cannot see the Ghoul at all, it's Krogan that can see the creature- obviously I can swap the two PCs around though- still Grim would be -5 To Hit.

Krogan Charge attack -5 (for Run) +2 (Ghoul grants CA) +1 (for Charge) = -2 To Hit, much better.

The alternative of course is both Grim and Krogan charge, they'd both be at -2 but should the Ghoul chose to flee again then that would two OA's.

Just a thought- over to you guys.


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 5, 2011)

*Krogan*

Lets give it a shot.
Krogan feels the adrenalin rush to his legs. They are pumping blood like never before. He is certain, he could get to this creature and stop it in its tracks. He will give it one more shot. If he doesn``t make it, he will leave the creature to its faith...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Lets give it a shot.
> Krogan feels the adrenalin rush to his legs. They are pumping blood like never before. He is certain, he could get to this creature and stop it in its tracks. He will give it one more shot. If he doesn``t make it, he will leave the creature to its faith...




Alas Krogan's greataxe swings wide... he suddenly doubts he will be leaving the Ghoul to its fate, he's stood next to the snarling beast after all.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2*
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89.

Ghoul #2- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

158 The Waterlogged Chamber- Krogan Charge- Miss

Next up- want to hear from Kazz and Kathra... and anyone else who wants to chip in. Then the Ghoul does its thing.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The alternative of course is both Grim and Krogan charge, they'd both be at -2 but should the Ghoul chose to flee again then that would two OA's.












*OOC:*


 oh didn't realize 2 people would fit side-by-side in the hall ... cool!


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Still seriously lagging behind his allies, Kazzagin used every ounce of energy to keep pace with the other dwarves. His muscles ached and the loss of blood made him feel a little feint, but at least the pain of his wounds was starting to subside and the bleeding had mostly stopped. "Leave a little for me!" he called after his allies.









*OOC:*


Kazzagin is too far behind to do anything useful. He'll just follow as fast as he can.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 26 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hairychin (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra continues to keep up with the others - knowing she cannot get close enough before the ghoul can make its move.









*OOC:*


Can't get in sight in turn 6, even with an AP, and the Ghoul acts before her in round 7


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 5, 2011)

Mardred lets out a frustrated growl, annoyed at the chase.  He reluctantly jogs along, not wanting to be left behind where goblins tread...









*OOC:*


Double move as necessary until creature is in sight.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim realizes that an assault by him would do no good. He is prepared to continue the chase, if the others do, too.

[sblock=OOC]

still following as fast as possible. No AP, no charge

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater[/s[
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

Cinara

"What are you waiting for? You would have Krogan face this thing alone?" Cinara yells, dumfounded, as her fellow dwarves stop to catch their breath, all the while running toward Krogan. Who knows what dangers lurk around the corner?









*OOC:*


 AP: Run...should bring Cinara side-by-side with Krogan I believe (or at least 1 square behind him...not sure how hindering the hard corners are... but since she's blowing an AP to get there, the hope is that if the ghoul would move again, it'd provoke 2 OAs from us. 







[sblock=Cinara vs. Larry]
Just FYI mates, I'm playing _Cinara_ here, not Larry.    TOTALLY understand why you all did what you did... just want you to know _I'm_ not berating the party for not hustling faster, _Cinara_ is.   [/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "What are you waiting for? You would have Krogan face this thing alone?" Cinara yells, dumfounded, as her fellow dwarves stop to catch their breath, all the while running toward Krogan. Who knows what dangers lurk around the corner?
> 
> ...




Cinara puts an extra spurt in- catches up with Grim and passes on, around the corner and drawing level with Krogan- who nods his acknowledgement.

The Ghoul still moving at speed in advance of the pair, just in reach of their flailing weapons... as we will see in a moment.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- 

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next Up... the Ghoul.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The dark creature is not giving up... although its first job is to avoid Cinara and Krogan's attacks, alas Cinara's attack is a mess- she almost arrests her run, tripping over her warhammer. The Ghoul ducks low and Krogan's axe swings overhead...

The Ghoul slams in to the dead end, looks left, then right- and spots the lever there- it's eyes light up, it remembers being here before. It pulls the lever... a grinding noise and the stone wall ahead swings out ninety degrees- a passage beyond with stairs heading up...

The Ghoul rushes on, although slowed by having to wait a second or two for the secret door to open.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 42 HP damage taken- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up I'll move the PCs on again.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

*The Dwarves on the run*

The Dwarves (you guys) round the corner and in to the passage which heads a very short distance and in to an open chamber- which is a mess.

The Ghoul is in the middle of the chamber, swirling around its head are a pair of Ravens in flight- the birds are as grey as they are black- missing feathers here and there- squawking and stabbing their beaks in to the Ghouls flesh. The terrified undead is already bleeding from a wound to its face- trying to keep its head down and swinging its arms around furiously.

The rest of the room is a disaster site, the ceiling in places has fallen away leaving great piles of rocks and beams of wood on the floor- skins, a fire pit and a myriad other things- mostly trash, also litter the floor making footing treacherous.

Two more of the ancient ravens perch on a pile of rubble- picking and pecking at huge hunks of suspicious looking meat, the pair are ready to take flight- squawking furiously.

Most of two of the walls- north and east, are covered ceiling to floor with huge tapestries, again mostly ruined- smeared with all manner of filth...

Another passage leads out to the west.

        *GM:*  You have all made a Double Move (Run) to get to where you see yourself on the map- if you want to retcon anything- i.e. move less squares then get back to me. Or else if you wish to action point then the same applies, otherwise it's the Ghoul next, followed by the Ancient Ravens.     

New Map- 

159 The Ghoul on the run

Next up- I want to hear from you to see if you want to anything different, particularly Cinara, Krogan & Grimm- or anyone else that wants to spend an Action Point.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 bah, lousy OAs missed!

I'm very sure I speak for me, and hopefully for the rest of the party, but Cinara wouldn't just run headlong into a room where the obvious sounds and smells would alert her to be careful...especially since we saw the ghoul use a lever to open the (secret?) door.

I would wish to retcon so that we're (Cinara and Krogan) on line w/ column 90 at the farthest, else we're simply going to be surrounded and pecked to death. Seeing the ravens attack the ghoul is enough of a warning, I'd wager...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> bah, lousy OAs missed!
> ...




        *GM:*  Not a problem- Krogan is in AD90 and Cinara is in AE90.     

Krogan skids to a halt and holds his hand up quickly, behind the lumpy Dwarf Cinara stumbles to stop herself... the pair watch in fascinated horror as the Raven's swoop down and attempt to peck their quarries eyes out...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ghoul #2*
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage. -2 To Hit (?? #1)
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- 

Ancient Raven #1- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

Ancient Raven #3- 

Ancient Raven #4- 

[/sblock]

Next up the Ghoul and the Ravens, just want to give it a moment to see if anyone else wants to do anything other than my moves.

New map will follow when the Ghoul and the Ravens do their stuff.

Note the birds have not really noticed you yet- although you are in no way hidden from them, they've just got a Ghoul to play with...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Is it possible for either Krogan or Cinara to grab a quick peek behind the tapestry along the wall in column 90? If so, roll made...

Otherwise, wtg for the birdies to peck the fresh undead meat to death and our turns to reset so no penalties for running...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is it possible for either Krogan or Cinara to grab a quick peek behind the tapestry along the wall in column 90? If so, roll made...
> ...




Cinara levers the eastern tapestry out a little, behind it is a solid stone wall- although crumbling a little with the damp and age, but... hang on- she looks again at the thing in her hand- her eyes rove over it.

"It's..." Cinara begins...

The tapestry, at least the section she is holding, depicts the seventeen ways to kill a creature with just a six inch length of wood... details are obscured by the filth and grime but...

"It's the Cutthroats on the Mount."

The Cutthroats on the Mount is a famous series of three tapestries by unknown Dwarven artist/s (believed to be assassins) depicting the various ways of killing creatures- with all manner of weapons- even copies of the tapestries fetch up to 2,500gp each.

If these are the originals...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The creature dives forward, continuing to flee- flailing its arms trying to keep the Ancient Ravens at bay... the two birds attempt to peck at the foul undead thing.

The Ghoul doesn't get far... the first Raven pecks out its right eye, the second attaches itself to the creatures face- the Ghoul slumps to the floor and goes down wailing and flailing- the birds follow it down and seconds later the creature is dead...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ancient Raven #1*
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/24 Surges 10/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

Ancient Raven #3- 

Ancient Raven #4- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Ravens.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

*Ancient Raven #1*

It seems the first of the Ravens is not content- it flaps back in to the air- squawks several times and launches itself at Krogan... 

Krogan is pecked on the cheek- the Raven removes a hunk of flesh and then continues to flutter and flap in his face, the wound pours with blood.

        *GM:*  Krogan Bloodied again- and -2 To Hit.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2*
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- 

Ancient Raven #3- 

Ancient Raven #4- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up- more Ravens.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

*Ancient Raven #2*

The second bird is content to stay where it is- it hops around the now lifeless body of the Ghoul pecking and scoffing the tastiest parts of the fallen undead creature- however it does not seem to be enjoying the fare. 

The undead it seems do not have the tastiest of flesh.

*Ancient Raven #3*

The third bird barely stares, just squawks every now and then and continues to perch on a pile of rocks scattered with hunks of meet- it scoffs and swallows hunks of flesh.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up, the last Raven.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

*Ancient Raven #4*

The last bird takes to the air- moves towards the fallen Ghoul and then catches sight of fresher prey- Cinara, it flaps forward in a charging bite attack- launching itself in to Cinara's face.

Cinara is quick enough to defend herself, the Ancient Raven continues to flutter madly before her...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7 -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- 

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

Turn #9

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/160+Raven+Attack.jpg.html

The two Ravens before Krogan and Cinara are in flight (hence the little wing symbols).

Next up Kazz, and then Mardred- remember if you've been running then the negatives stop when you stop running, so at the start of this turn you are no longer at -5 to hit and you no longer grant combat advantage to all attackers. However if you run this turn then you are at -5, and grant combat advantage until the start of your next turn.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 7, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin huffed and puffed his way after the others, feeling like his own body was about to fall down. The trauma of a near-death experience was too much, and the visage of the wolf of his birth was ever present in the front of his mind. He rushed around the corner, assessing the situation, and realising that the path was blocked. Drawing his handaxe, he decided to engage, hoping to lure the birds closer to him and between them.









*OOC:*


Move - Z93
Move - AE93
Minor - Draw Handaxe






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 26 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin huffed and puffed his way after the others, feeling like his own body was about to fall down. The trauma of a near-death experience was too much, and the visage of the wolf of his birth was ever present in the front of his mind. He rushed around the corner, assessing the situation, and realising that the path was blocked. Drawing his handaxe, he decided to engage, hoping to lure the birds closer to him and between them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz moves ready to release his axe...

The Raven's continue to squawk and flutter...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4
8 Kazz
7 Mardred*
7 Krogan
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- 

Krogan- 

Kathra- 

Turn #9

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

161 Raven Attack- Kazz moves up

Next up Mardred and then Krogan... feel free to post ahead though- then Kathra, Grim and Cinara.


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 8, 2011)

*Krogan*









*OOC:*


Lower my initiative so I can play after Cinara and before the ravens..


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 8, 2011)

Mardred bounds down the hall and, upon seeing yet MORE enemies, inhales sharply. He hurls his dagger as he exhales through his nose.









*OOC:*


Move 5 squares to AD-93; fling dagger at Raven in AD-89.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 8, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred bounds down the hall and, upon seeing yet MORE enemies, inhales sharply. He hurls his dagger as he exhales through his nose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Raven recoils- Mardred's aim is true, the bird flutters furiously now slicked with blood.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 9 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- 

Turn #9

Grim- 

Cinara- 

Krogan-

[/sblock]

New Map-

162 Raven Attack- Mardred hits home

Next up Kathra and then Grim...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim stares angrily at the raven, a blasphemy to his new queen..

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Penance stare vs Raven 4 (Will)

if 9 bloodies, a hit will kill it, as it deals at least 9 damage.

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater[/s[
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 8, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim stares angrily at the raven, a blasphemy to his new queen..
> 
> ...





        *GM:*  The creature isn't bloodied- the symbol on the token is a pair of wings to indicate the two before the PCs are flying.     

The Raven screeches, an unholy noise... blood bursts through its skin and soaks its feathers, it beats its wings faster just to stay aloft, the creature is bloodied.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 8

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara*
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
13 Ancient Raven #4
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- 

Turn #9

Grim- 

Cinara- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Krogan-

[/sblock]

New Map- map the same, Ancient Raven #4 Bloodied now (20% HP remaining).

Next up- Kathra and then Cinara...


----------



## hairychin (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kathra*

Kathra runs down the corridor, keen to keep up with her seemingly fleet footed companions, and finds her facing the sqwuaking Ravens. Too flustered to concentrate after all that running, she wiggles a single digit and a tiny wisp of flame zips through the air hitting the already bloodied bird.









*OOC:*


Run to AD92, Magic missile raven 4 (auto hit for 6 damage)


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 8, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kathra runs down the corridor, keen to keep up with her seemingly fleet footed companions, and finds her facing the sqwuaking Ravens. Too flustered to concentrate after all that running, she wiggles a single digit and a tiny wisp of flame zips through the air hitting the already bloodied bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kathra scurries around the corner and <WHAMMO> the first of the Ancient Raven's hits the deck...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara*
Krogan*
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1)
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- 

Krogan-

Ancient Raven #1- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

Ancient Raven #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

163 Raven Attack- Kathra kills

Next up Cinara and then Krogan...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 9, 2011)

Cinara

"Well at least these things don't have iron legs to stand on it seems," she states plainly as she takes a swipe at the still flying bird. Obviously, she wasn't truly paying attention....

"Someone else want a shot at them?" she then asks, taking a step back toward her comrades and leaving Krogan with Moradin's mark of steel upon his skin.









*OOC:*


 Standard: Burden of Earth vs. Raven #1
Move: shift to AD91
Minor: Stone's Resolve Krogan, DR5 until end of Cinara's next turn






[sblock=powers]
Used: Second Wind, Smite Undead, Elemental Legacy, Earthen Hail, 1x Healing Word, Stone's Resolve, Action Point (zero remaining, should get one at end of raven encounter)

Still Have: 1x Healing Word, Nimbus of Holy Might, Resounding Warhammer (daily, daze on hit)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 9, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan feels the warm touch of Cinaras power on his skin. Feeling bolstered, he reconsiders his tactics and zeroes in on the Raven #3. Ignoring the nasty creature in front of him, Krogan summons his inner power of healing and charges in....









*OOC:*


 minor healing word, then charge....


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Well at least these things don't have iron legs to stand on it seems," she states plainly as she takes a swipe at the still flying bird. Obviously, she wasn't truly paying attention....
> 
> ...




Cinara swings and misses- skitters back out of the way making room for Kazz perhaps... In the same instant Krogan shimmers as if his skin were stone.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan*
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Ancient Raven #1). DR5 (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan-

Ancient Raven #1- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

Ancient Raven #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

164 Raven Attack- Cinara Misses

        *GM:*  Waiting to see if Krogan is still going ahead with his charge- he's already used his Second Wind...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan feels the warm touch of Cinaras power on his skin. Feeling bolstered, he reconsiders his tactics and zeroes in on the Raven #3. Ignoring the nasty creature in front of him, Krogan summons his inner power of healing and charges in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan sets of in to the chamber- charging- greataxe thrashing the air before him, the fluttering, so far unharmed, Ancient Raven attempts to claw at the Dwarf as he passes... no chance, Krogan is away.

And smashes his greataxe in to the next closest Ancient Raven.

The creature squawks and flutters- not being able to get airborne- one wing completely severed and pouring blood...

Krogan shrugs off his previous injury, now unaffected by the hurt.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1*
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 18 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

Ancient Raven #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Ancient Ravens.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

*Ancient Raven #1*

The bird flutters forward, shedding feathers as it goes, tries to alight on Grim's face- clawing, tearing and pecking at the Dwarf's flesh- tearing a gold piece sized hunk of flesh from his forehead...

That doesn't taste good- the Raven drops the flesh, it will look for a new target next time.

        *GM:*  Grim also -2 To Hit (save ends)     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2*
13 Ancient Raven #3
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/16 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 18 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- 

Ancient Raven #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ancient Raven #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

*Ancient Raven #2*

The almost broken bird dances forward and pecks at Krogan's legs, still trying to get flight- which with one wing is proving impossible.

Still the bird is angry enough to peck clean through Krogan's boot and find the flesh.

        *GM:*  Krogan takes 3 damage only (DR5 from Cinara but is -2 To HIt again.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/13 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara). -2 To Hit (Save ends).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 18 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ancient Raven #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

*Ancient Raven #3*

The bird flaps in to the air- heading straight for the Barbarian Dwarf- Krogan, once there it attempts to crash land in to the Dwarf's face- pecking and clawing all the while- and with great success. The creature takes flight again- hovering before the screaming Krogan's face- displaying its bounty, in its beak it hold most of Krogan's right ear.

        *GM:*  Crit, that's another 6 damage (after DR5) and another -2 To Hit- they're cumulative, so thats -4 To Hit in total. Krogan is on 7 HP.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
??*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/7 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara). -2 To Hit (Save ends) x2.
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 18 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up, you'll see.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

*Who Shot Krogan?*

Krogan suddenly clutches his chest- a crossbow bolt is buried almost to the end, it's tip actually sticking through his back...

Krogan slumps to the floor- dying.

        *GM:*  Krogan is, take a deep breath, on -13 HP (he dies at at -17 HP), taking ongoing 5 Poison damage and Slowed (save ends both), as well as all the other stuff- -2 To Hit (save ends) x2, Damage Resistance 5.     

As he slumps, his last effort is to spot his assailant, alas he doesn't.

The rest of you however do hear a hacking laugh, just, over the sound of the flapping Ancient Ravens.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
??
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/-13 Surges 10/9- Dying. DR5 (Cinara). -2 To Hit (Save ends) x2. Ongoing 5 Poison & Slowed (Save ends both).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 
Ancient Raven #2- 18 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz-

Mardred-

Kathra- 

Turn #10

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/165+Raven+Attack-+Krogan+is+dying.jpg.html

Next up Kazz, Mardred and then Kathra- out of the frying pan...


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 9, 2011)

There was no time to loose. Something sinister and dangerous was hiding in the dark, and Krogan was down. The power of Pelor flowed through Kazzagin as his handaxe fell to the ground. "Come, birdy," he growled, "Time to be building you a coffin." He barged past everybody else, not caring about anything that was in his way, or exposing himself. Once past Cinara, he leapt into the air, twisted sideways and hacked a blood blow through the flying raven. "Krogan," he called, hoping somehow the unconscious dwarf would hear him. "Now be not the time!"









*OOC:*


Free - Drop Handaxe
Minor - Draw Battleaxe
Move - To AD90
Standard - Paladin's Judgement 26 vs Ancient Raven #1 - Damage 21 hp - Krogan gets to spend a healing surge.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 26 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> There was no time to loose. Something sinister and dangerous was hiding in the dark, and Krogan was down. The power of Pelor flowed through Kazzagin as his handaxe fell to the ground. "Come, birdy," he growled, "Time to be building you a coffin." He barged past everybody else, not caring about anything that was in his way, or exposing himself. Once past Cinara, he leapt into the air, twisted sideways and hacked a blood blow through the flying raven. "Krogan," he called, hoping somehow the unconscious dwarf would hear him. "Now be not the time!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz hussles to the front, the Ancient Raven lurches towards the Paladin as he approaches, Kazz is quickly out of the way, using the birds movement to co-ordinate his battleaxe- swing. The sound of it connecting with the Ancient Raven is sickening- feathers fly, blood spurts and the creature struggles to stay aloft.

The Raven is almost destroyed in one swing.

Seconds later Krogan's eyes blink open...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #2
13 Ancient Raven #3
??
8 Kazz
7 Mardred*
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs
Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1
Krogan 34/8 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara). -2 To Hit (Save ends) x2. Ongoing 5 Poison & Slowed (Save ends both).
Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/7
Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).
Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #2- 18 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred-

Kathra- 

Turn #10

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/166+Raven+Attack-+Kazz+to+the+rescue.jpg.html

Next up Mardred and then Kathra.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2011)

Mardred saw the bolt strike Krogran but didn't see where it came from.  His first instinct was to dart behind the group and hide... surely such a skilled assassin could make short work of everyone, and he didn't want to die.  But something welled up inside him that pushed his legs forward, pulled his arm back, and let loose his deadly magical shard of metal...









*OOC:*


Move to AE-89, Basic Attack on Ancient Raven AA-86.













*OOC:*


Max Damage! 1d4 + 6 = 10!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Mardred saw the bolt strike Krogran but didn't see where it came from.  His first instinct was to dart behind the group and hide... surely such a skilled assassin could make short work of everyone, and he didn't want to die.  But something welled up inside him that pushed his legs forward, pulled his arm back, and let loose his deadly magical shard of metal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As Mardred scurries in to the chamber the nearest Ancient Raven lurches down again to bite at the young Dwarf Rogue- ripping through the sleeve of his leather armour and pecking out a hunk of flesh, Mardred is distracted by the wound.

        *GM:*  -2 To Hit (Save ends).     

In position, Mardred's Vicious Dagger arcs out and destroys the Raven already damaged on the floor by the fallen Krogan.

        *GM:*  Extra 1D12 on a Crit with Vicious Dagger +1- rolled below.

Note- I've also rolled your save for the -2 To Hit, alas no luck.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 9

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 ??
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/8 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara). -2 To Hit (Save ends) x2. Ongoing 5 Poison & Slowed (Save ends both).

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- 

Turn #10

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ck-+Mardred+takes+another+Raven+down.jpg.html

Next up Kathra and then Grim.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim moves forward and tries to focus on the last raven, but the oozing flesh is to much... he isn't even able to rub his eyes clean.

[sblock=OOC]

move: shift to AE 90
standard: Penance stare vs Raven 3 (Will)

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 18 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater[/s[
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kathra*

Knowing that the first Raven was on its last legs (or last wings), Kathra sends off another wisp of flame that hits the Raven squarely in the chest.  And then , instead of waiting to see what's next, she heads into the room and makes a second assualt at the remaining Raven.









*OOC:*


Magic Missile Raven 1, auto hit for 6 damage (which I'm hoping puts it out of action), Move to AB89, AP: Phantasmal Assault on Raven 3


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 10, 2011)

Cinara

Moving so as to hopefully stay out of sight from the giggling sniper, she makes her way to Krogan. "Fear not, both Pelor and Moradin are with you." 

"Now, where is the cretin," Cinara mumbles as she wills the very stone to reveal the bastard.









*OOC:*


Move: 3 steps due west along AD, then 1 step northwest to AC87
Minor: Healing Word Krogan, heal surge +d6, next attack that hits him does half-dmg
Minor: Stone Speak - make perception check at +5 to detect hidden creatures, objects, and secret doors w/in 10 squares 







[sblock=powers]
Used: Second Wind, Smite Undead, Elemental Legacy, Earthen Hail, 2x Healing Word, Stone's Resolve, Stone Speak, Action Point (zero remaining, should get one at end of raven encounter)

Still Have: Nimbus of Holy Might, Resounding Warhammer (daily, daze on hit)
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Knowing that the first Raven was on its last legs (or last wings), Kathra sends off another wisp of flame that hits the Raven squarely in the chest.  And then , instead of waiting to see what's next, she heads into the room and makes a second assualt at the remaining Raven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kathra fires off a Magic Missile- the Ancient Raven explodes in a burst of feathers...

She shuffles around the corner in to the shambolic chamber, only one more Raven remains. The real problem is however Krogan who lies on the floor- wheezing and holding his side- from which a crossbow bolt sticks out.

Kathra lets loose with her Phantasmal Assault, which however fizzles out- the last Raven is still unharmed.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 ??
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/8 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara). -2 To Hit (Save ends) x2. Ongoing 5 Poison & Slowed (Save ends both).

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- 

Cinara- 

Krogan- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

??- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

168 Raven Attack- Kathra takes down another Raven

Next up- Kathra, then Cinara.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2011)

Please move Grim to AE 90 and let him fail to attack the last raven. The rest of the above post can remain as it is, I think.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim moves forward and tries to focus on the last raven, but the oozing flesh is to much... he isn't even able to rub his eyes clean.
> 
> ...







Walking Dad said:


> Please move Grim to AE 90 and let him fail to attack the last raven. The rest of the above post can remain as it is, I think.




Grim moves up the corridor, to the edge of the room and glares at the last Raven standing, alas to no effect...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara*
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #1
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 ??
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/8 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. DR5 (Cinara). -2 To Hit (Save ends) x2. Ongoing 5 Poison & Slowed (Save ends both).

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- 

Krogan- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

??- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Cinara.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> Moving so as to hopefully stay out of sight from the giggling sniper, she makes her way to Krogan. "Fear not, both Pelor and Moradin are with you."
> 
> ...




Cinara scurries forward and pumps in the last of her healing to Krogan... who's no longer bloodied (but see below).

Next up she calls upon the stones to reveal there secrets, at that moment a rock from the ceiling falls down over on the north side of the chamber, it parts the tapestries for a second...

Hidden in a small alcove in the gap is another Mad Dwarf, this guy however is a mess- to begin with her looks to be ancient, old beyond years. His armour is a suit of shredded chain armour over a suit of leather- mostly ripped and torn.

The strange Dwarf wields an even stranger weapon- an Axe combined with a Crossbow...

        *GM:*  Imagine a light battleaxe- hollowed out, the hollowed out section serves as the barrel for the crossbow- with the firing mechanism using the two axe blades to create the bow element.     

The Mad Dwarf is grinning like a loon, and giggling and drooling all the while...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan*
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/15 Surges 10/8- -2 To Hit (Save ends) x2. Ongoing 5 Poison & Slowed (Save ends both).

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- 

Ancient Raven #2- 

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- 

Kazz-

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

169 Raven Attack- The Trapmaster revealed

Next up Krogan, and to begin with Krogan takes 5 Poison damage from his ongoing- his damage resistance finished at the end of the Cinara's round.


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 11, 2011)

*Krogan*

Bruised, and battered, Krogan tries to stand up on his feet. Breaking off the shaft of the bolt, he groans and bolsters his resolve to bring death and destruction to each and every one of the enemies that stand in front of him and his friends. Being on the brink of death seams to be a new continuous state of Krogan and he needs to adapt so he could survive. That which doesn`t kills us, makes us stronger.. or at least alive for a while longer..
Now, to that damn bird!








*OOC:*


Move-stand up
Standard- Howling strike Raven #3


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Bruised, and battered, Krogan tries to stand up on his feet. Breaking off the shaft of the bolt, he groans and bolsters his resolve to bring death and destruction to each and every one of the enemies that stand in front of him and his friends. Being on the brink of death seams to be a new continuous state of Krogan and he needs to adapt so he could survive. That which doesn`t kills us, makes us stronger.. or at least alive for a while longer..
> Now, to that damn bird!
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan leaps back to his feet and slashes wildly- missing by quite a margin.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #3*
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/15 Surges 10/8- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7.

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Mad Dwarf Trapmaster-  

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- Stand up. Howling Strike Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Ancient Raven #2- 

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- 

Kazz-

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up the Ancient Raven and then the Trapmaster.

        *GM:*  Note Save added below, when I send you a message please check the text- I explained exactly your situation, what saves I needed etc. within the message.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ancient Raven #3*

The aged bird flutters around Krogan, shedding feathers as it flaps- and then attempts to alight on the Dwarf and peck off something important... like a hunk off the bridge of Krogan's nose.

        *GM:*  Another -2 To Hit for Krogan, for a total of -4- please take note of this.     


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster*
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/8 Surges 10/8- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7.

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Mad Dwarf Trapmaster-  

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- Stand up. Howling Strike Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Ancient Raven #2- Shift AB86. Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage and another -2 To Hit.

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- 

Kazz-

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Trapmaster.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

*The Trapmaster*

While giggling furiously- reloads his crossbow, takes aim- and fires... at Krogan again.

Who takes a second bolt to the chest, this time- thank Moradin, the Poison on the bolt has no effect- stars swim nevertheless before Krogan's eyes...

        *GM:*  Krogan on 1 HP.     

The Trapmaster is almost doubled up in pleasure- reloading his crossbow as guffaws and giggles.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
8 Kazz*
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/1 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Raven #3) x2.

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7.

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Mad Dwarf Trapmaster-  

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- Stand up. Howling Strike Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Ancient Raven #2- Shift AB86. Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage and another -2 To Hit.

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- Bladebow Krogan- Hit 7 damage & Poison- Miss.

Kazz-

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ven+Attack-+Krogan+almost+down+again.jpg.html

Next up Kazz and then Mardred...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


 DM - Krogan should have +4 more hp for a total of 5. When the Raven hit him, should have done half damage from Cinara's last healing word (3 pts dmg instead of 7). Each one counts at this point! LOL


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 11, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

"Krogan!" Don't you be fighting any longer! You be getting out of there!" And in a risk that he hoped wouldn't come back to haunt him, Kazzagin dropped the battleaxe and drew out a handaxe, flinging it at the last remaining raven. "Too much in the way of the dwarf. We be moving!" The axe hit the squawking bird in a flurry of feathers. "Come birdy, come play!" he growled.









*OOC:*


Free - Drop Battleaxe
Minor - Draw handaxe
Minor - Divine Challenge vs Ancient Raven #3
Standard - Ranged Basic Attack 22 vs Ancient Raven #3 - Damage 5 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 26 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 9 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
*Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Gaming tonight, not going to get back in here till some time tomorrow afternoon probably, that said can someone bot Kathra, my brother is going to be AFK until next week.

Mardred is next, then Kathra.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> DM - Krogan should have +4 more hp for a total of 5. When the Raven hit him, should have done half damage from Cinara's last healing word (3 pts dmg instead of 7). Each one counts at this point! LOL




        *GM:*  Done.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> "Krogan!" Don't you be fighting any longer! You be getting out of there!" And in a risk that he hoped wouldn't come back to haunt him, Kazzagin dropped the battleaxe and drew out a handaxe, flinging it at the last remaining raven. "Too much in the way of the dwarf. We be moving!" The axe hit the squawking bird in a flurry of feathers. "Come birdy, come play!" he growled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz points dramatically at the last of the Ancient Raven's and mutters a challenge- then arches back and flings his Throwing Axe, clipping one of the wings of the avian- that flutters to stay aloft.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
8 Kazz
7 Mardred*
4 Kathra*

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/5 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Raven #3) x2.

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7.

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 5 HP damage taken. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Mad Dwarf Trapmaster-  

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- Stand up. Howling Strike Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Ancient Raven #2- Shift AB86. Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Half damage =3 and another -2 To Hit.

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- Bladebow Krogan- Hit 7 damage & Poison- Miss.

Kazz- Drop Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Divine Challenge Ancient Raven #3. Hand Axe Ancient Raven #3- Hit 5 damage.

Mardred- 

Kathra- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

171 Raven Attack- Kazz Challenges

Next up Mardred and then Kathra.

I still need someone to play Kathra please.

Next up


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mardred delays, waiting for the tougher folks to draw the Trapmaster out.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 12, 2011)

Kathra

"I finally catch up and now we're running back...make up your minds!" Kathra complains as she lets another magic missle loose, this time upon the final raven, all the while retreating to the corridor from whence she came.









*OOC:*


 Magic Missle auto dmg on raven, Move to AD92, or AD93 if that's not a hard corner (can't tell with the tapestry). 















*OOC:*


 Cinara's plans - use an at-will attack vs the raven, if hits, will use warhammer power to daze it so both Krogan and she can move w/o provoking OAs. Possible it could be dead by the time it comes round to her though (Bring it, Grim/Mardred!)


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Kathra
> 
> "I finally catch up and now we're running back...make up your minds!" Kathra complains as she lets another magic missle loose, this time upon the final raven, all the while retreating to the corridor from whence she came.
> 
> ...




Kathra's Magic Missile slams in to the remaining Raven- the bird sheds a bunch of feathers and squawks furiously- flapping frantically to stay aloft.

Kathra scurries away- out of harm she hopes.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 10

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara*
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
8 Kazz
7 Mardred
4 Kathra

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/5 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Raven #3) x2.

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7.

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 5 HP damage taken. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Mad Dwarf Trapmaster-  

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- Stand up. Howling Strike Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Ancient Raven #2- Shift AB86. Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Half damage =3 and another -2 To Hit.

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- Bladebow Krogan- Hit 7 damage & Poison- Miss.

Kazz- Drop Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Divine Challenge Ancient Raven #3. Hand Axe Ancient Raven #3- Hit 5 damage.

Mardred- Delay.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #3- Hit 6 damage. Move AD92. 

Turn #11

Grim- 

Cinara- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

172 Raven Attack- Kathra scurries away

Next Up... Hang on a moment please.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry gang, I thought all the Ravens were dead.





Mardred shuffles left and throws at the elusive Raven that he swore was already dead.  Twice.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry gang, I thought all the Ravens were dead.
> ...




        *GM:*  Sorry Herobizkit, but you're not helping- I'll re-post Mardred's move using the same dice roll to hit- 13.     

Mardred shuffles out of the action, trying to get away from the Trapmaster- but still able to get at the last Raven.

Back in the corridor his eye is in...

        *GM:*  Combat Advantage for using Ambush Trick Move- using exactly same dice roll as previous = 13 +2 = 15, a Hit, and with Combat Advantage for lots of damage.      

He lets his Vicious Dagger fly, and strikes home- with a final squawk the last Raven is dead.

        *GM:*  All with the same dice roll, I could have done it with the same move you made (with Ambush Trick) of course but that misses out on the fact that you are trying to get out of the way of the Trapmaster who did 25 damage to Krogan with one hit, which would have put Mardred down, and the PCs have absolutely no healing left...     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 11

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim*
20 Cinara*
Krogan
13 Ancient Raven #3
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
8 Kazz
4 Kathra
Mardred

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/5 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Raven #3) x2.

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7.

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 32 HP damage taken. DEAD.
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Mad Dwarf Trapmaster-  

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- Stand up. Howling Strike Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Ancient Raven #2- Shift AB86. Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Half damage =3 and another -2 To Hit.

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- Bladebow Krogan- Hit 7 damage & Poison- Miss.

Kazz- Drop Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Divine Challenge Ancient Raven #3. Hand Axe Ancient Raven #3- Hit 5 damage.

Mardred- Delay.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #3- Hit 6 damage. Move AD92. 

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AE91. Thrown Dagger CA Ancient Raven #3- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Turn #11

Grim- 

Cinara- 

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/173+Raven+Attack-+Mardred+the+Hero.jpg.html

Next up Grim, then Cinara and Krogan... Time to regroup?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yup, that's definitely more tactically sound than what I did, and I'm sorry I keep forgetting that CA gives +2 to hit.  I swear I'm hardwired to 3.x where +2 only counts if you're Flanking.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

Cinara (out of turn)

"You go on playing with your toys, we're not interested. C'mon, Krogan, let's up and out of here."

Cinara saunters with no rush in her step back around the corner with the others, now lying in wait to pounce upon the bastard should he show his face again.









*OOC:*


 Move: AD91
Standard: Readied action - if Trapmaster comes into view, charge w/ MBA


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2011)

*Grim*

"Get out of his sight!" Grim calls and does as advised.

[sblock=OOC]

move: shift to AE 92
standard: total defense

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 18 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater[/s[
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 13, 2011)

*Krogan*









*OOC:*


Back to AE92







I guess it is time that Krogan takes a rest at the back of the row for now...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara (out of turn)
> 
> "You go on playing with your toys, we're not interested. C'mon, Krogan, let's up and out of here."
> 
> ...






Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "Get out of his sight!" Grim calls and does as advised.
> 
> ...





Grim, Cinara and Krogan head back to cover, ready for any event... 

        *GM:*  Re-done with Krogan's move.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #5 The Waterlogged Chamber

Turn: 11

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Grim
20 Cinara
Krogan*
12 Mad Dwarf Trapmaster
8 Kazz
4 Kathra
Mardred

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.

Kazzagin 31/26 Surges 13/9
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/5 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. -2 To Hit (Raven #3) x2.

Mardred 25/18 Surges 7/7.

Grim 25/18 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Ghoul #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #3- 70 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #2- 38 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ancient Raven #3- 32 HP damage taken. DEAD.
Ancient Raven #4- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Mad Dwarf Trapmaster-  

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Grim- Penance Stare Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Move (Run) S113.

Ghoul #1- Move R113.

Ghoul #2- Charge CA Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 14 damage.

Mardred- Shift T114

Krogan- Charge Ghoul #1- Hit 19 damage- Bloodied.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Psychic damage, Combat Advantage everyone and no Opportunity Attacks.

Turn #2

Grim- Move Q113. Anvil Touch CA Ghoul #1- Miss.

Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Ghoul #1- Shift Q114. Claw CA Cinara- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised.

Ghoul #2- Bite CA Cinara- Hit 19 damage- Dying & Stunned.

Ghoul #3- Move (beneath water) N116. Charge Grim- Miss.

Kazz- Shift S113. Lay on Hands Cinara- +7 HP & no longer Dying. Radiant Smite Ghoul #2- Miss.

Mardred- Shift U113. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD.

Krogan- Shift R111. Charge Howling Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 25 damage.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #3

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Ghoul #2- Claw Krogan- Hit 13 damage & Immobilised.

Ghoul #3- Shift Q114. Bite Krogan- Miss.

Kazz- Divine Challenge Ghoul #2. Divine Mettle Krogan +2 Save vs Immobilised- Success. Holy Strike Ghoul #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 =17 damage- Bloodied & Free Save for Cinara vs Stunned- Fail.

Mardred- Ambush Strike Move S111. Thrown Dagger CA Ghoul #3?- Hit 24 damage.

Krogan- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss- Retry 5 HP damage self- Bloodied- Desperate Fury Ghoul #2- Miss. Shift R112.

Kathra- Phantasmal Assault Ghoul #2- Miss.

Turn #4

Grim- Shift P114. Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Miss. 

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Ghoul #2- Claw Kazz-Hit 13 damage & Immobilised. Shift T113.

Ghoul #3- Shift R113. Bite CA Kazz- Hit 23 damage- Dying & Stunned & Prone.

Kazz- Death Save- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success. Save vs Stunned- Fail. 

Mardred- Ambush Trick Q111. Thrown Dagger Ghoul #2- Miss.

Krogan- Pressing Attack Ghoul #3- Hit 7 damage & Pushed Q114. Move R110. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied & +2 all Defences.

Kathra- Move (Run) R112. Potion of Healing Kathra +10 HP- no longer Dying.

Turn #5

Grim- Anvil Touch Ghoul #3- Hit 18 damage + Soul Eater +7 damage = 25 damage & Bloodied & Grim +1 Surge (3).

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) S103. Run around the corner and out of sight...

Kazz- Stand. Move (Run) S106. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Mardred- Double Move S101.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) Q99.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) S100.

Turn #6

Grim- Double Move (Run) R100.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Ghoul #2- Double Move (Run) to... out of sight again.

Kazz- Double Move (Run) to M95.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) to M90.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) to P91. Action Point. Charge Ghoul #2- Miss.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) to L90.

Turn #7

Grim- Double Move (Run) to Q91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) AB94. Lever- Open Secret Door. Move (Run) to ?? around corner and out of sight.

?? #1- Charge Ghoul #2- Hit 8 damage & -2 To Hit.

?? #2- Move ?

Kazz- Double Move (Run) U93.

Mardred- Double Move (Run) Y93.

Krogan- Double Move (Run) AD90.

Kathra- Double Move (Run) X93.

Turn #8.

Grim- Double Move (Run) AE91.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.

Ghoul #2- Move (Run) Away. OA Ancient Raven #1 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 11 damage. OA Ancient Raven #2 CA Bite Ghoul #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD. 

Ancient Raven #1- Move AE89. Harrying Bite CA Krogan- Hit 8 damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #2- Feed on the Ghoul.

Ancient Raven #3- Stay where it is and eat meat.

Ancient Raven #4- Move AA85. Charge CA Harrying Bite Cinara- Miss.

Kazz- Move Z93. Move AE93. Draw Hand Axe.

Mardred- Move AD93. Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #4- Hit 9 damage.

Kathra- Move (Run) AD92. Magic Missile Ancient Raven #4- Hit 6 Force damage- DEAD.

Turn #9

Grim- Penance Stare Ancient Raven #4- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Cinara- Burden of Earth Ancient Raven #1- Miss. Shift AD91. Stone's Resolve Krogan- DR5.

Krogan- Charge Ancient Raven #2. OA Ancient Rave #1 Krogan- Miss. Charge Ancient Raven #2- Hit 18 damage- Bloodied. Save vs -2 To Hit- Success.

Ancient Raven #1- Shift AE90. Harrying Bite Grim- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends).

Ancient Raven #2- Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 8 damage DR5 =3 damage & -2 To Hit.

Ancient Raven #3- Move (Fly) AA87. Harrying Bite Krogan- Crit 11 Damage DR5 = 6 damage.

??- Crossbow Combat Advantage Krogan- Hit 25 damage DR5 = 20 damage- Dying & Posion hits Ongoing 5 Poison and Slowed (save ends).

Kazz- Drop Hand Axe. Draw Battleaxe. Move AD90. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Kazz- Miss. Paladin's Judgement Ancient Raven #1- Hit 21 damage & Krogan Healing Surge- no longer dying.

Mardred- Move AE89. OA Ancient Raven #1 Harrying Bite Mardred- Hit 7 damage & -2 To Hit (Save ends). Thrown Dagger Ancient Raven #2- Crit 20 damage- DEAD. Save vs -2 Hit- Fail.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #1- 6 damage- DEAD. Move AB89. Action Point. Phantasmal Assault Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Turn #10

Grim- Move AE90. Penance Stare Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Cinara- Move AC87. Healing Word +4 HP Krogan- no longer Bloodied. Stone Speak with Perception Check- spot the shooter- Spotted.

Krogan- Stand up. Howling Strike Ancient Raven #3- Miss.

Ancient Raven #2- Shift AB86. Harrying Bite Krogan- Hit 7 damage- Half damage =3 and another -2 To Hit.

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- Bladebow Krogan- Hit 7 damage & Poison- Miss.

Kazz- Drop Battleaxe. Draw Hand Axe. Divine Challenge Ancient Raven #3. Hand Axe Ancient Raven #3- Hit 5 damage.

Mardred- Delay.

Kathra- Magic Missile Ancient Raven #3- Hit 6 damage. Move AD92. 

Mardred- Move Ambush Trick AE91. Thrown Dagger CA Ancient Raven #3- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Turn #11

Grim- Move AE92 Stealth 27. Total Defence.

Cinara- Move AD91. Readied Action- Charge.

Krogan- 

Mad Dwarf Trapmaster- 

Kazz- 

Kathra- 

Mardred- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

174 Raven Attack- The Retreat


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm going to be playing Mardred for a while- I'll explain in the OC thread.     

All the Dwarves are gathered, Mardred out of breath, but grinning still speaks- "Well that was fun! But let's not do it again- well, what does anyone think... How can we defeat him? Shall we hang on here for a while, see if we can take a rest?"

Around the corner the sound of soft giggling and sniggering, followed every now and then by grouchy barking sounds, only once do the noises make any sense, and even then not much sense-

"I'm GunNa KiLLt Yew BoYZ- BiG HeAdAChe..."

Followed by more giggling laughter.

"Completely mad!" states Mardred.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

Cinara

In a close whisper to her comrades, "Let's head back up the hall to our something-of-a-safehouse, where we can tend to our injuries. Does anyone see the lever Mr. aqua-dwarf used to open the door to this room? Can it be closed again, or better yet, jammed shut from this side?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2011)

out of turn:

Grim

"I thought Mardred is the one with the skills regarding locks..."


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

Around the corner the cackling mad Trapmaster continues to behave entirely in character, between unholy guffaws he yells the odd titbit-

"Yellow- yellow through an' through."

"Come an' get it!"

He however doesn't seem keen on coming out of his hidey hole... at least not for the moment.

Back to you guys- the lever at the end of the corridor you found in an earlier search anyway- it opens and closes the secreat door, it's as simple as that... If you wish to break off combat, review the situation, then to the best of your knowledge there is nothing at stopping you from doing so...

If two people say yes then I'll move you back and shut the door again.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes.

(but am I "people" ? ........ don't take my word for it...)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2011)

out of turn:

Grim

"Those with keen eyes, do yo see a secret lever or something the mad dwarfs could use to follow us." Grim asks not so loud.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> out of turn:
> 
> Grim
> 
> "Those with keen eyes, do yo see a secret lever or something the mad dwarfs could use to follow us." Grim asks not so loud.




Mardred gets to work searching down the corridor the Dwarfs are stationed in- looking for... anything.

"Nope, except... hang on."

Mardred presses himself to the newly moved/revolved stone wall- listens at it, then knocks on the thing...

"Yep- it's hollow... there's a passage behind it, it must just keep on turning. Kathra, Krogan- see if that lever will go down any further..."

Back in the passage the two Dwarfs duly oblige, the lever is stiff but with a bit of effort- it creaks down, which is swiftly followed by a grinding sound- the stone swings around again, revealing another passage, actually more stairs down.

"Ta da!" Mardred declares, and then sniffs- "Hang on, someone's cooking- I'll just..." And before anyone can intervene Mardred is sneaking down the steps...

And this is what he sees.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Dwarf1/175+Raven+Attack-+Mardred+explores.jpg.html

Through the secret door steps lead down in to a flagged passage which opens out in to a larger chamber- more stairs lead down into what looks to be an open chamber- with battlements at the edge. To the right are a set of silver coloured doors, each is nearly 25 feet tall and approx. 18 feet across.

There seems to be some noise coming from the battlements- sounds of Goblins, Mardred is certain, there's also a set of stairs heading down to the south with a burning brazier next to it...

The place is inhabited- more foes it seems.

Two minutes later Mardred is back- he tells his tale, it seems the lever has three settings- closed, half-open with access to the Trapmaster's chamber, and full open with access to everything.

There doesn't seem to be a way in from the Trapmaster's side however, so you would be safe back in the Goblin quarters you previously rested in.

What's to be done?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cinara

"Well if the crazed crossbow wielding dwarf is content to stay where he is, I'm fine with leaving him there. Poor Kazzigan's bleeding all over the place and I'm in need of healing. Let's regroup at our supposed safe haven (after we double check that the goblin hasn't turned on us and set things up to explode) and gather our wits and health."


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kazzigan

Realizing he's alone at the edge of the Trapmaster's room, Kazzigan edges back around the hall to join the rest. "We be listenin' to Moradin's voice," gesturing a thumb toward Cinara, "else Krogan be hearin' Pelor's b'fore his time."









*OOC:*


 obviously this is just one _player's_ voice/opinion here, since I'm botting Kazz... please don't confuse that with consesus from the group as to what to do next...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Regardless- I'm going to move this on, it seems we have only three actual players in play at the moment- Larry, Walking Dad & Ressurectah.     

You head back, slightly crestfallen- the Ancient Ravens are dead, as are the Ghouls but the Trapmaster survives, having said that with the door shut you feel safe back in the Goblin's chamber.

You rest and recover, the encounter is over.

[sblock= XP & HP]

That's the fifth encounter over, 166 XP each which brings you up to 764 XP each- well on the way to Level 2.

HP's as below-

HP & Conditions (with AP)

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8 AP 0.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8 AP 1.
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5 AP 0.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/6 AP 1.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2 AP 1.

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9 AP 0.

[/sblock]

What now? Is this a chance for you to just regroup, are there any ideas out there as to how to defeat the Trapmaster, or do you have other ideas what to do next.

New Map- not needed, back in the Goblin chamber... the Goblins are still here by the way.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

[sblock=APs?] Can I assume we didn't get an AP after finishing the ravens because the entire encounter wasn't completed (i.e., the Trapmaster)? We should at least be half-way to a milestone though, correct? Just checkin'... [/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

"Crestfallen" ?!?  Never! Any retreat where we don't give up any ground and survive to attack again is a win!  

Cinara

After taking enough time to tend to her friends' various wounds and her own, Cinara addresses the group. "I am so proud to be here alongside you all. We've been to hell and back a half-dozen times now and, I just want you to know, that I'd gladly step in front of a stampeding bulette for any of you. Let us not forget why we came here in the first place - to bring righteous glory back to our clans! When we return, and we WILL return, the secrets of Tannheim Hold will be ours to share with our brothers and sisters. Keep the faith!" Pulling a small flask from her hip pocket, Cinara raises it high. "Bottom's Up!" she toasts as she tips back a swig and then passes it around. "Tastes like home...."

"Now, let's get back to business... thoughts on how we might move forward anyone?"


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=APs?] Can I assume we didn't get an AP after finishing the ravens because the entire encounter wasn't completed (i.e., the Trapmaster)? We should at least be half-way to a milestone though, correct? Just checkin'... [/sblock]




        *GM:*  Correct- kill Trapmaster and get AP.


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 15, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan is glad that Cinara is here for us. Without her and Kazz`s words, Krogan would surely felt the cold bite of despair. 
Now with a new found vigor, Krogan thumps the flat of his axe couple of times on his broad torso and.... sits down to eat something. He is hungry beyond belief. Treeways can join him if he is also hungry. If he is about to go and play target practice of that crazy dwarf, he sure as hell won`t do it on empty stomach...












*OOC:*


So, the choices are.... down to Goblins, or against the Trapmaster.
I would like to take my chances with the Trapmaster since he is (supposedly) alone. I saw another corridor to the west and I bet you, that Trapmaster has some valuable things that we could use for our cause...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan is glad that Cinara is here for us. Without her and Kazz`s words, Krogan would surely felt the cold bite of despair.
> Now with a new found vigor, Krogan thumps the flat of his axe couple of times on his broad torso and.... sits down to eat something. He is hungry beyond belief. Treeways can join him if he is also hungry. If he is about to go and play target practice of that crazy dwarf, he sure as hell won`t do it on empty stomach...
> 
> 
> ...




"Ya know, since we been here I've been thinkin' about this as sum sorta game- but it ain't, it's real alright, and bad. If it's the Trapmaster then we do it smart, I don't wanna get shot by that guy- poison an' all. We need to use our heads..." Mardred scratches his chin.

"Thing is he's stuck in that little hole maybe still- we gotta get close to him without takin' any more shots, and when we get there we gotta be swinging hard- specially if he stays in there. Only gonna get two of us up close, the rest gonna have to be pumpin in the artillery. Way I see it we need something to stop him from hitting us with that contraption he's firing... and then we need to decide who's the two guys in the front row, the rest of us prepared to keep bringing the heat..." Mardred offers, quite the longest speech he's made.

"I'm just sick of getting my ass-kicked, I know we be winnin' but not by much fellers- there's blood on all our hands already- what with Thorgrim and Len, them boys din't stand a chance... Nope, I reckon we need to do this smart- figure something out- something to keep us from getting shot, what could that be?"

Mardred looks to you guys...


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 16, 2011)

*Krogan*

If we can unhinge one of the doors or something big that we can use as a screen vs bolts I will gladly carry it and seal of that crazed dwarf. Maybe there is also a way we could produce smoke and make the room difficult for a ranged character to attack. Lets brainstorm


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2011)

*Grim*

"I like the smoke idea. I can hold my breath for a long time and could try to sneak him up.
If my stare hits him, I can force him to come out of his hiding:
And... I see no reason why not use both ideas in tandem." Grim summarizes his thoughts.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 17, 2011)

Kazzigan

"What if we be usin' the tapestry? One of us could move behind it and stay out of sight, sneak up on th' bastard. Me an' Cinara, heroes of th' faith, side-b-side with a wooden tower shield moving through th room. Be a temptin' target for Trap-Happy. Kathra pokes 'er head round the bend and lets the flames o' hell loose on 'im. He be slap-flappy then, smoked out of 'is hide-hole. Grim 'ere be ready to stare 'im down, too. We be doin' this."


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 19, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will go back and take a look at anything that we could use as a shield or flammable material for smoke.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 2, 2011)

And so after what seemed like an eternity but was in fact only a short rest the Dwarve rise again and decide once and for all on their plan, previously they had of course summarised their situation- which is-

1) Take the door south from the waterlogged chamber in which they fought the Ghouls- see map.

153 The Waterlogged Chamber- Krogan makes ready to charge

However, they ponder, there must be a good reason for the Ghoul running away in to the chamber of the Trapmaster (like the DM knowing that the door south here leads directly to a TPK- lets pretend that this door is marked, "you must be Level 2 to enter here", sorry I don't mean to rail-road but I was trying to save you). Hmm... the Dwarves ponder- the sixth senses flashing wildly accompanied by the sounds of klaxons.

2) Take on the Trapmaster, hiding away behind the curtains, in the chamber they recently fled- see map.

174 Raven Attack- The Retreat

The Dwarves could easily construct something like a tower shield or other (you decide) from the bits of wood and the like that is scattered around the ruined chamber. All it would take is a little time and dedication (and a series of skill checks for an easy Skill Challenge- you chose the skills you are using). They could start this project straight away... If they wanted to.

3) Move past the Trapmaster, who is afterall hiding away, and in to the open chambers discovered by Mardred, behind the secret door- see map.

175 Raven Attack- Mardred explores

According to Big Uppity, the Goblin Boss, that way lies a few Goblins, and perhaps a pair of Dwarves...

And so...

The assembled Dwarves stand around scratching their chins- considering the situation; 1, 2 or 3?

Can someone play Kathra?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 2, 2011)

Cinara

"Unless he has the ability to conjure up new birds-of-prey to attack us, I say the Trap-Master has what's comin' to him, crazy fool that he is."

"Like Kazzigan said, a two-front attack on him seems best. One group, obvious target for the bastard, hollerin' and yellin', runnin' up the middle of the room. Another group sneaks up to him along the eastern wall, hidin' behind the tapestries. Soon as that group is in place, the rest come round the corner and strike from afar. Either that flushes him out, or he ends up dyin' in that little niche of his. Let's go see what we can scrape up."

Leading as if she owns the place and, right or wrong, assuming the others will follow, Cinara heads back to the lever, pulls on it to open the way back to the Trappist Dwarf, and carefully spies 'round the corner to see what might be laying about that could be used to fashion a shield.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 3, 2011)

Awaiting further posts from other players...


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

It was evident on Kazzagin's face just how relieved he was that they'd escaped the Trapmaster and were all still alive. He gave Krogan an encouraging nod, and then stood up. He checked his armor and shield, the edge of his axe and made sure everything was ready.

"I be agreeing. The dwarf be the only creature that know we are here. It be foolish to fight another battle when one is behind us unfinished." He started to move around the area, looking along with Cinara at any appropriate shielding they could put together to shield themselves from the dwarf's poison arrows. "We be finding something to shield ourselves," he remarked to Mardred, encouraging the dwarf to look along with them.









*OOC:*


Dungeoneering Check to assist Cinara in finding appropriate shielding against the Trapmaster.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 764)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
*Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 3, 2011)

*Mardred looks around*

Yeah, I'll see what I can find, mumbles Mardred as he scans the chamber for usable materials.  _Yer won't be much of a distraction for me if yer punched full of holes, after all,_ he thinks.

[sblock=Mechanics]Perception to find stuff we can use.  Roll might take a few minutes though, got to pull up a character sheet from somewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 3, 2011)

[sblock=Mardred, the next chapter] Welcome, @tiornys , and thanks for stepping up to play Mardred! Looking forward to having you in the mix... Paul's been doing his darndest to TPK us, but somehow we've managed to (partially) survive after 2 player deaths. 

Again, welcome! [/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Cinara
> 
> "Unless he has the ability to conjure up new birds-of-prey to attack us, I say the Trap-Master has what's comin' to him, crazy fool that he is."
> 
> ...






Pinotage said:


> It was evident on Kazzagin's face just how relieved he was that they'd escaped the Trapmaster and were all still alive. He gave Krogan an encouraging nod, and then stood up. He checked his armor and shield, the edge of his axe and made sure everything was ready.
> 
> "I be agreeing. The dwarf be the only creature that know we are here. It be foolish to fight another battle when one is behind us unfinished." He started to move around the area, looking along with Cinara at any appropriate shielding they could put together to shield themselves from the dwarf's poison arrows. "We be finding something to shield ourselves," he remarked to Mardred, encouraging the dwarf to look along with them.
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> Yeah, I'll see what I can find, mumbles Mardred as he scans the chamber for usable materials.  _Yer won't be much of a distraction for me if yer punched full of holes, after all,_ he thinks.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Perception to find stuff we can use.  Roll might take a few minutes though, got to pull up a character sheet from somewhere.[/sblock]




Your first effort is not up to scratch- Cinara finds a large hunk of wood, part of the remains of the sodden door. You begin to work the idea, finding planks of savageable wood and re-using the nails already present in the wood.

Alas your first effort comes to nothing, the original piece of wood from the sodden door splits down the centre and the whole edifice comes apart. 

Ten minutes in and you're back to square one, well nearly square one, some of the planks are still usable as are the nails.

That's when Mardred remembers the chest you dragged out from behind the secret chamber in the tower- the place you entered the forge and fought the Ogre. The chest was big- there would be easily enough wood in that, if taken apart, to create a tower shield (with the planks you have found) big enough to cover two of you- top to toe.

Somebody needs to go back for the chest... and then the whole thing needs to be assembled.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2011)

*Grim*

"I hate to say this, but Mardred is right and we have maybe to split up... hey, hear me out!

We need more than one to carry that big chest, but we also need some to hold position. Am I right?" Grim summarizes his thoughts.

[sblock=OOC]
 go with the killing the trapmaster plan.

could try to play the wizard during combat, but I have currently a bad online connection.

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "I hate to say this, but Mardred is right and we have maybe to split up... hey, hear me out!
> 
> We need more than one to carry that big chest, but we also need some to hold position. Am I right?" Grim summarizes his thoughts.




"After this abysmal failure, I have to agree. I've not the strength to heft such a load that far. I'll stay behind with, how about Mardred and Kathra. Grim, you take Kazz and Krogan and go for the chest. Sound good?"


----------



## tiornys (Sep 4, 2011)

*Mardred likes staying with the healer*



larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=Mardred, the next chapter] Welcome, @tiornys , and thanks for stepping up to play Mardred! Looking forward to having you in the mix... Paul's been doing his darndest to TPK us, but somehow we've managed to (partially) survive after 2 player deaths.
> 
> Again, welcome! [/sblock]



[sblock]Thanks![/sblock]
Mardred edges closer to the warpriest.  Works here.  I'll jes start getting them nails in order.  He kneels beside the scraps of their project and begins pulling and organizing the nails with an air of importance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2011)

*Grim*

"Uhm, great, Mardred, I think.

Ok, fine, let's go boys and get us some sturdy wood." Grim says, looking at Kazz and Krogan.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 4, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin frowned deeply, considering the options available to them. "Well be remembered, Mardred," he spoke, before turning to Cinara. "I don't be liking splitting us up. This place be springing surprises when one not be thinking. If it not be far, we be staying together and coming back together. It be safer and easier. This place be the same when we return, but we not be knowing what be where the ogre fell."









*OOC:*








[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 764)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
*Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [sblock]Thanks![/sblock]
> Mardred edges closer to the warpriest.  Works here.  I'll jes start getting them nails in order.  He kneels beside the scraps of their project and begins pulling and organizing the nails with an air of importance.




Mardred makes a big play of setting items out on the floor- nails here, wood there... it's looking very neat, and the two Goblin prisoners are mesmerised- clearly Dwarves are very odrerly creatures.

Finished Mardred stands up and admires his work, takes a step back to get a better view of proceedings and steps on to a missed nail- which shoots in to the Rogue's foot.

Mardred screams, hops forward.

<CRUNCH>

And lands hard on the wood pile- snapping a quarter of the prepared lengths of timber.

Mardred thunks to the floor- holding his foot, nail sticking all the way through, he blinks through tears of pain, barely remaining conscious.

A little way over the two Goblins, with straight faces, are mimicking his actions- the pair seem to think they are learning some sort of ceremonial dance- each hops around on one leg, holding the other and screaming made up Dwarven swear words.

Cinara comes back in to the chamber... what the hell?

        *GM:*  Mardred loses one Healing Surge.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "Uhm, great, Mardred, I think.
> 
> ...






Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin frowned deeply, considering the options available to them. "Well be remembered, Mardred," he spoke, before turning to Cinara. "I don't be liking splitting us up. This place be springing surprises when one not be thinking. If it not be far, we be staying together and coming back together. It be safer and easier. This place be the same when we return, but we not be knowing what be where the ogre fell."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heading back the way you came in... back through the chamber in which you fought the undead Ogre's and then to the secret stair- Grim, Kazz and Krogan head on through.

At the cave exit to the stairs the trio stop, and take a look around, and a good job they did... at the entrance are a trio of chunky orcs, admittedly the humanoids are over 100 feet away, but still... To get to the chest and back you need to make a collective (easy) Stealth check. Unless there's something else you wish to do instead...

        *GM:*  This should be fun!     

New Map-

176 Orcs at the door


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

*Grim*

"I think I can pass them unnoticed. What about you? And even if you think you could, I doubt we can do it again carrying a chest..." Grim saysto Kazz and Krogan.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=Oh, THAT chest?!] I was confused - thought the gang was going back to the aqua-dwarf room to get the "trap" chest that sprung the waterlogged dwarves on us...

Tough call on what to do next, fellas.....  [/sblock]


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 6, 2011)

*Krogan*









*OOC:*


Huzzah!
Back in the game ;-)







Krogan will try to be stealthy and not attract more unwanted attention. He is ready for a fight, but one battle at the time, and Trapmaster is our next target.. not these Orcs...










*OOC:*


.. welcome back Krogan, I dearly missed natural 1`s...


----------



## tiornys (Sep 6, 2011)

*Mardred gets on (a different) task*

Leaning against the wall, Mardred is cheered as the antics of the goblins distract him from the sting in his foot.  Looking over to Cinara, he says Guess I'll jes keep an eye out fer trouble.  We are "Holdin' fort" after all.  Moving to the door, Mardred extends his senses.

[sblock=Mechanics]Perception to watch for threats (and, if things go south with the other group, hopefully I'll hear them as well)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Status Tracker]Mardred 25/25 Surges 5/7 AP 1.

Real Status Tracker after I get a Real Forum Character Sheet up in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Huzzah!
> ...




Krogan stumbles out in to the open, a dishevelled blood-stained mess, his clothes still soaked through from the water-logged chamber, his beard wild and crazy.

Nearly one hundred feet away the three Orcs turn to stare at the Dwarf... squinting hard, clearly he's been spotted- although Krogan seems to have just 'appeared'. The secret stair and his companions are still out of sight...

What does Krogan do?

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...rogan+steps+out.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 7, 2011)

Crap!
Krogan will try to mimic the movements and gesticulation of those crazed dwarves and get back into the secret stairs. Hopefully the orcs are aware of the dwarves and will ignore me....I will try to look as if I am not interested that they are there...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 7, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Crap!
> Krogan will try to mimic the movements and gesticulation of those crazed dwarves and get back into the secret stairs. Hopefully the orcs are aware of the dwarves and will ignore me....I will try to look as if I am not interested that they are there...




The Orcs stare hard- squinting to see...

        *GM:*  I'll give you a +3 on your roll for being suitably dressed and crazy, so 13 to beat- one roll.     

The first Orc screams, although Krogan can only hear the sound of the waterfall, regardless the beast sets off at speed- coming straight at Krogan, its playmates not far behind.

        *GM:*  I'm going to presume that Kathra, Mardred and Cinara move closer each round just to save some time- that's double move run closer each turn- the nearest of these three is 43 squares away from the top of the stairs. I'm only going to start their movements from when they get to know that the Orcs are coming- which isn't yet. Remember outside is the roaring sound of the waterfall as well.

If you want to do something different in your turn then say ahead of time- I'll include you on the map when you get close to the action.     

        *GM:*  Now for Grim, Krogan and Kazz, somethings to consider- the Orcs don't know about the secret stairs, if they survive and/or escape and tell their friends then you are no longer safe in there- they'll certainly be coming back for more, and with friends.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
9 Krogan
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1
Orc #2
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- 

Orc #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ogan+is+spotted.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Grim and then the Orcs, and remember the other half of the PCs don't know about the Orcs as of yet.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Crap!












*OOC:*


 Yep!  LOL 







Cinara

"Anyone for a game of cards while we wait?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim carefully moves out from the entrance, trying to remain hidden.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 50Z trying to use stealth (is it possible?)
standard: total defense


[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 2 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim carefully moves out from the entrance, trying to remain hidden.
> 
> ...




It's possible but it requires you roll the dice...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2011)

Added (poor) roll above.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim carefully moves out from the entrance, trying to remain hidden.
> 
> ...




Grim tries his best to crouch low and sneak forward, alas he's easily spotted- he's fooling no-one. The strange Dwarf readies himself for Orcs arrival.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
15 Orc #1*
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
9 Krogan
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. Full Defence. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1
Orc #2
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Orcs...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Orc#1*

The saveage Orc barrels forward at an incredible rate, covering the distance to Grim in a flash- the creature grabs out it's greataxe en route, and is all business. It charges... at the last Grim shimmies and steps slightly to the side.

The Orc's greataxe bites deep in to the stone- that's quite some force...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2*
15 Orc #3
9 Krogan
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. Full Defence. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1
Orc #2
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- 

Orc #3- 

Krogan- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- 


[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Orc #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Orcs #2 & #3.*

The second and third Orc follow, moving swiftly to back up their fellow- snarling furiously the second Orc drops its greataxe at its feet and draws a hand axe- eyes Grim up for his throw... next time.

All of the Orcs are clad in ill-kept leather armour- they are a little cumbersome in their gait and posture, they look unevolved.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
9 Krogan*
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. Full Defence. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1
Orc #2
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- 


[/sblock]

New Map-

179 Orcs at the door- Grim is in the thick of it

Next up Krogan and then Kaz...


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 10, 2011)

*Krogan*

" Kazz what should we do?"
Krogan looks at Kazz and then to Grim. Hoping that one of them will have something smart to say. If not, Krogan is more than happy to charge in...









*OOC:*


I will lower my initiative to go after Grim. I suggest to Grim to step back so I can come in his place, or to wait for Kazz. We can fight them on the ledge, or we could lure them in the secret passage and fight one by one ( I am better with the chance of fighting in the open, but let the others decide)


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> " Kazz what should we do?"
> Krogan looks at Kazz and then to Grim. Hoping that one of them will have something smart to say. If not, Krogan is more than happy to charge in...
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan panics, and dithers...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz*

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. Full Defence. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1
Orc #2
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- 


[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, nobody moved.

Next up Kazz then Grim.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 10, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

Kazzagin wasn't the smartest cookie in the box. And from Krogan's hesitation it seemed the situation was bad and about the get a whole lot worse. He shrugged. "We be getting out there, and be planning on not falling in the water. We be helping Grim, and if Pelor be with us, we be beating those orcs.

Heaving his shield onto his arm, he gripped his battleaxe and motioned to Krogan. "A little room," he grinned. As Krogan stood to one side, Kazzagin leapt out of the secret entrance, and jumped into the middle of the walkway, instantly turning to face the orcs. His face was angry with rage and fury, "Which of you orcs be first. My axe has tasted blood all day, and I be hungry for more. The first orc that be running past me, does not get hit in the back with my magical axe!"









*OOC:*


Move - To AA48
Standard - Intimidate 27 vs Orcs in an attempt to flee past us and not back up the the citadel
Minor - Divine Challenge Orc #1 closest to Grim






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 764)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
*Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 10, 2011)

*Mardred waits for a call to action*

Mardred settles down next to Cintara.  Cards is good.  Hope them guys don't take too long getting that chest.

[sblock=Mini Status Tracker]Mardred 25/25 Surges 5/7 AP 1.

Real Status Tracker after I get a Real Forum Character Sheet up in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2011)

*Grim*

The attack evaded with inhuman (indwarf?) reflexes, Grim slams his open palm on the orc's chest. The creature is thrown back a few feet by the might of the attack, but a bit of it's lifeforce stay, greedily absorbed in the dwarfs outstretched hand...
Satisfied Grim stands back and calls: "Krogan, will you join the fun?"

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Anvil Touch (vs Reflex) hits 23 for 18 damage, push orc to 52Z
No Action (Soul Drinker): 7 extra damage, Grim gains 1 HS
move: shift to 49Z

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Kazzagin wasn't the smartest cookie in the box. And from Krogan's hesitation it seemed the situation was bad and about the get a whole lot worse. He shrugged. "We be getting out there, and be planning on not falling in the water. We be helping Grim, and if Pelor be with us, we be beating those orcs.
> 
> Heaving his shield onto his arm, he gripped his battleaxe and motioned to Krogan. "A little room," he grinned. As Krogan stood to one side, Kazzagin leapt out of the secret entrance, and jumped into the middle of the walkway, instantly turning to face the orcs. His face was angry with rage and fury, "Which of you orcs be first. My axe has tasted blood all day, and I be hungry for more. The first orc that be running past me, does not get hit in the back with my magical axe!"
> 
> ...




Whatever it was Kazz said it's had an effect- all the Orcs look suitably unimpressed, insulted even- they have no desire to return to their posts, they do however desire Kazz's blood- particularly the brute facing off against Grim, he'll be with the Paladin in a moment.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim*
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. Full Defence. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1
Orc #2
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Grim- 

Krogan- 

Orc #1- 


[/sblock]

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> The attack evaded with inhuman (indwarf?) reflexes, Grim slams his open palm on the orc's chest. The creature is thrown back a few feet by the might of the attack, but a bit of it's lifeforce stay, greedily absorbed in the dwarfs outstretched hand...
> Satisfied Grim stands back and calls: "Krogan, will you join the fun?"
> ...




Grim pushes out with the open palm of his hand- the effect is stunning, the Orc is sent skittering backwards, windmilling its arms in an attempt to stay on the ledge.

The creature gasps in terror, where Grim's hand touched is a great hole in the beasts chest- exposing for a moment its beating heart, which seems to shrink and shrivel under scrutiny.

It's at this point that the Orc takes one step too many, and kicks air, and plummets in to the river below.

The Orc falls a good fifty feet, the water absorbs most of the impact and yet the creature is left winded and sinking fast...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan*
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- 

Orc #1- 


[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+door-+Orc+down.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Krogan, then the Orcs...


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 11, 2011)

*Krogan*

Alright, then.
Krogan slaps his axe on the side of his thighs ( crap- upper part of the leg?) to  get the blood pumping and makes a raging charge toward the first orc that he sees. Orc #2, this is not your lucky day...








*OOC:*



Charge to Z54, I f I can`t fit there, then AA54














*OOC:*


What was that Paul? Panics and dithers? 







Feeling a new surge of energy, Krogan immediately follows up with a pommel strike....


----------



## tiornys (Sep 11, 2011)

*Barbarian?*









*OOC:*


Krogan's a Barbarian, right?  If so, he gets a free melee basic attack after a crit thanks to his Rampage feature--assuming he was charging with Howling Strike, at least.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Alright, then.
> Krogan slaps his axe on the side of his thighs ( crap- upper part of the leg?) to  get the blood pumping and makes a raging charge toward the first orc that he sees. Orc #2, this is not your lucky day...
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan's first blow is a monster, the Orc is cut open across its stomach, rolls of fat grey sausages- its intestines are only being held back by the Orc's hand an arm- it whimpers.

But Krogan is not done...

His second axe blow cuts deep in to the Orc's shoulder, the creature's head sags- like an automaton it stumbles and fumbles... floundering in a sea of pain.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1*
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 62 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- 


[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up- the Orcs.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Orc #1*

Looks about- where is he?

Opens his mouth to speak and takes in a mouthful of water.

Ah! That's where he is.

The creature heads for the surface...

After a good deal of struggle the Orc breaks the surface, and takes a look about- where now? However, that's a decision for next time.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2*
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 62 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- 

Orc #3- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Orc #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Orc #2*

Holding in the sausages that seek to slither out of its gut- the poor wretch waves half-heartedly at Krogan, muttering something, and then shambles away; having dropped its greataxe already.

Krogan does not hesitate- he decapitates the unfortunate beast...

But Krogan is just getting warmed up, he grins- shouts something manly and considers charging the remaining Orc.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2*
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 62 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge?

Orc #3- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Critical+Krogan.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

        *GM:*  I can't see why you wouldn't be able to use Swift Charge now- it's a Free Action? Any views?     

If so Krogan is back on.


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 11, 2011)

*Krogan*

Muwaaahhhhhhh!
Orc #3 here I come..... AA57... crap!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Muwaaahhhhhhh!
> Orc #3 here I come..... AA57... crap!




Krogan screams and charges the remaining Orc- alas, for once, the Dwarf's aim is out...

The Orc however is glad of the company, it swings hard at Krogan... and misses by the narrowest of margins.

Seeing its colleges floundering, or else dead, the beast gives ground a little- still swatting furiously with its greataxe to keep Krogan at bay.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2*
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 62 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Orc #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+left+in+action.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Kazz is up next, followed by Grim.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 11, 2011)

Cinara...

...sets down to shuffle and deal. "We can get in a quick hand of Kabat. Kathra - you wanna cut?"


----------



## tiornys (Sep 12, 2011)

*Mardred is dealt a poor hand*

Mardred peeks at his cards and suppresses a frown.  _Terrible start,_ he thinks as he waits for Kathra to open play.

[sblock=Mini Status Tracker]Mardred 25/25 Surges 5/7 AP 1.

Real Status Tracker after I get a Real Forum Character Sheet up in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 12, 2011)

Krogran does what he does best - draw a bloody line on the ground and make it broader so that the whole pathway glistens red. Kazzagin sees him running forward like a mad dwarf, aware of the bad situations they've been in because of Krogan's wild charging. He couldn't blame the dwarf - not always the best tactic but mightily effective.

Kazzagin shrugged and started to move. "Let's be finishing this," he remarked to Grim as he huddled past until picking up speed in a mighty charge. The cold axe cut into the orc's armor, a glancing blow but the numbing cold would keep it at a disadvantage.









*OOC:*


Does Orc #1 take 5 hp damage from the Divine Challenge this turn since he failed to attack Kazzagin?

Move - To Z53 
Standard - Charge to AB58 - Melee Basic Attack 17 vs Orc #3 - Damage 7 hp + 2 hp Cold Damage and Orc #3 Slowed until Kazzagin's next turn
Free - Frost Weapon Daily Power






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 764)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
*Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 12, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Krogran does what he does best - draw a bloody line on the ground and make it broader so that the whole pathway glistens red. Kazzagin sees him running forward like a mad dwarf, aware of the bad situations they've been in because of Krogan's wild charging. He couldn't blame the dwarf - not always the best tactic but mightily effective.
> 
> Kazzagin shrugged and started to move. "Let's be finishing this," he remarked to Grim as he huddled past until picking up speed in a mighty charge. The cold axe cut into the orc's armor, a glancing blow but the numbing cold would keep it at a disadvantage.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Divine Challenge- The target takes 5 Radiant damage the first time it attacks a target that does not include you.

It was pushed off a cliff and then swam frantically to the surface- it's in no position to be attacking anyone... LOL.     

Kazz moves forward at a jog, quickens his pace and then charges in to the retreating Orc- catching the beast a glancing blow but unleashing a burst of frost from his magical axe.

The Orc is numbed, unable to move any great distance quickly...

Now take it down.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim*
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #2
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 8 HP damage taken. Slowed (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- 

Krogan- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

183 Orcs at the door- Stop the Orc from fleeing

Next up Grim and then Krogan...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim follows the fleeing orc and tries to lock eyes with him, but the orc is to much occupied fleeing to look back.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to 56B
standard: Penance Stare (vs Will) vs Orc 3. hits only 9 (miss)

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> Grim follows the fleeing orc and tries to lock eyes with him, but the orc is to much occupied fleeing to look back.
> 
> ...




Grim scuttles up the track, keeping pace with Orc who is looking to move much closer to home it seems, alas his wide-eyed stare is shrugged off by the brute. It seems the creature does not fear death!

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan*
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 8 HP damage taken. Slowed (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- 

Orc #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

184 Orcs at the door- Grim stares

Next up Krogan... and then the Orcs.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 13, 2011)

Cinara

Deals herself six cards, with the seventh option still available. Slowly thumbing them open in her hand, she's pleased with her 4-card Emerald Run, all the more powerful with the Hammer on the capstone.

"I bid 12."


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 13, 2011)

*Krogan*

Feeling grateful for having such good companions, Krogan nods his head to Kazz and makes and takes a step back to better position himself at upcoming onslaught...









*OOC:*


Move-shift back
standard-charge to either AA58(preferred) or to AC58, depending if I can fit there..


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Feeling grateful for having such good companions, Krogan nods his head to Kazz and makes and takes a step back to better position himself at upcoming onslaught...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krogan takes a few steps backwards- he's going to need a run up for this one...

THUMP

And what a shot, and yet the Orc is still not bloodied.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1*
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 28 HP damage taken. Slowed (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Orcs.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

*Orc #1*

Swim... swim like crazy- get away, get far away from here.

The above are the thoughts of the first Orc, having recently fallen fifty feet off a cliffside path, it wants away.

And guess what?

It's getting away.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #3*
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/32 Surges 10/5.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 28 HP damage taken. Slowed (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- Move Athletics Check- Swim = Success x2 End in AI45.

Orc #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Orc #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

*Orc #3*

The brutal Orc spits in the general direction of Kazz and Krogan, and then swings its greataxe at the Barbarian- hoping to decpaitate the foul Dwarf.

Nearly!

Krogan suddenly finds himself in pain, and bloodied- a gash down his right arm the size and shape of the brutes greataxe...

The Orcs again shuffles backwards- edging towards safety... but not yet ready to break ranks and flee.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz*

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/5- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 28 HP damage taken. Slowed (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- Move Athletics Check- Swim = Success x2 End in AI45.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied. Shift AB60.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+exchange+blows.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kazz and then Grim.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 14, 2011)

*Mardred frets*

_12, hmmm.  A bit better than min bid.  Better'n I could manage, though.  Can't let Cinara steal the bid that low--got to make it at least average, yah?  15?  Wish't I knew if Kathra was gonna bid...blast, gotta stay in the first round at least._  After a few seconds of contemplation, Mardred says, a confidently as possible, 13.

[sblock=Mini Status Tracker]Mardred 25/25 Surges 5/7 AP 1.

Real Status Tracker after I get a Real Forum Character Sheet up in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 14, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

"You not be getting away," Kazzagin grumbled as he advanced menacingly. "You be given a warning to surrender. I be telling you my axe be hungry." It was almost casual how easily he moved and feinted, bring the axe in an arc that the retreating orc would not anticipate. The blow connected full on, burning the evil flesh with the holy and radiant power of Pelor. One part of Kazzagin wondered where the other orc was. They needed to finish this one quickly before hastily tracking the other one down and killing it.









*OOC:*


Move - Shift To AB59
Minor - Divine Challenge on Orc #3
Standard - Radiant Smite 28 vs Orc #3 - Damage 26 hp






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 764)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
*Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> "You not be getting away," Kazzagin grumbled as he advanced menacingly. "You be given a warning to surrender. I be telling you my axe be hungry." It was almost casual how easily he moved and feinted, bring the axe in an arc that the retreating orc would not anticipate. The blow connected full on, burning the evil flesh with the holy and radiant power of Pelor. One part of Kazzagin wondered where the other orc was. They needed to finish this one quickly before hastily tracking the other one down and killing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I believe your weapon delivers an extra 1d6 cold damage on a crit my friend, allow me... That's 29 damage in total.     

Kazz shuffles back in to the front line and delivers a horrendous blow, crippling the Orc almost, the creature's face registers several emotions in quick succession- the last of which is fear.

The great brute babbles and stumbles over words... mostly in some guttural tongue that is completely foreign to all those present, however mixed in with this are certainly the following words.

"Bonk... Now... Surrender... No Hurt... Bonk!"

The Orc looks desperate to be somewhere else than in this fight...

Over to you...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim*
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/5- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 57 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Divine Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- Move Athletics Check- Swim = Success x2 End in AI45.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied. Shift AB60.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- Shift AB59. Divine Challenge Orc #3. Radiant Smite Orc #3- Crit 26 damage & 3 Cold damage- Bloodied- Surrender?

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+want+surrender.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

*Grim*

"Then come and sleep..." Grim commands the orc with dark glowing eyes.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Penance Stare (vs Will) vs Orc 3. Pull orc to 58AB

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Grim*
> 
> "Then come and sleep..." Grim commands the orc with dark glowing eyes.
> 
> ...




The last remaining Orc on the ledge meets Grim's stare, and fades fast- in the process of failing the creature is dragged to Grims feet...

The Orc is unconscious.

        *GM:*  One more Orc left- in the water, clearly you are much faster than the creature however I'd like to stay in initiative to play it out- just until you get to the point that it's obvious... for now play on.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan*
15 Orc #1
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/5- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 68 HP damage taken- Bloodied- UNCONSCIOUS. Divine Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- Move Athletics Check- Swim = Success x2 End in AI45.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied. Shift AB60.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- Shift AB59. Divine Challenge Orc #3. Radiant Smite Orc #3- Crit 26 damage & 3 Cold damage- Bloodied- Surrender?

Turn #4

Kathra- 

Grim- Penance Stare (Subdual) Orc #3- Hit 11 Psychic damage & Pulled 3- Ko'd.

Krogan- 

Orc #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

187 Orcs at the door- Orc swimming

I'm back- see OC for explanation.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 16, 2011)

*Kazzagin*

The last orc fell quickly and Kazzagin turned to Grim, his beard coated is sweat and a little blood. "There be one left. You be best suited to take it out in the water from a distance. Let's be moving after it. This one can be left here for now." And with that Kazzagin follows the floating image of the remaining orc in the water, hastily covering the ground, but being wary not to do anything that would risk him falling in.









*OOC:*


Move - Run to AD45 assuming the footing is safe. He won't risk falling into the water.






[SBLOCK=Kazzagin]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 764)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 8 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
*Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

*Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 19, 2011)

*Krogan*

Krogan will look around for a sizable rock that it can throw on the head of the Orc. With one well aimed blow, he could hit the Orc in the head and possibly put him in a comatose state. Since his head will be under water, I guess the rest is up to Moradin...








*OOC:*


Run as close as possible to swimming Orc, than look for a big rock


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> Krogan will look around for a sizable rock that it can throw on the head of the Orc. With one well aimed blow, he could hit the Orc in the head and possibly put him in a comatose state. Since his head will be under water, I guess the rest is up to Moradin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Roll me a Perception check.     

ALWAYS ADD SKILL CHECK ROLLS PLEASE...

Krogan heads off at full pelt, trying to keep pace with swimming Orc.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1*
15 Orc #3
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kaz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/5- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 68 HP damage taken- Bloodied- UNCONSCIOUS. Divine Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- Move Athletics Check- Swim = Success x2 End in AI45.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied. Shift AB60.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- Shift AB59. Divine Challenge Orc #3. Radiant Smite Orc #3- Crit 26 damage & 3 Cold damage- Bloodied- Surrender?

Turn #4

Kathra- 

Grim- Penance Stare (Subdual) Orc #3- Hit 11 Psychic damage & Pulled 3- Ko'd.

Krogan- Move (Run) x2 AF44. Looking for a decent sized rock.

Orc #1- 

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the swimming Orc.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2011)

*Orc #1*

The Orc continues to swim towards the exit of the ravine...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kazz*

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/5- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 68 HP damage taken- Bloodied- UNCONSCIOUS. Divine Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- Move Athletics Check- Swim = Success x2 End in AI45.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied. Shift AB60.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- Shift AB59. Divine Challenge Orc #3. Radiant Smite Orc #3- Crit 26 damage & 3 Cold damage- Bloodied- Surrender?

Turn #4

Kathra- 

Grim- Penance Stare (Subdual) Orc #3- Hit 11 Psychic damage & Pulled 3- Ko'd.

Krogan- Move (Run) x2 AF44. Looking for a decent sized rock.

Orc #1- Move (Swim) with Athletics Check x2- Success AN39.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow

Next up Kazz.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The last orc fell quickly and Kazzagin turned to Grim, his beard coated is sweat and a little blood. "There be one left. You be best suited to take it out in the water from a distance. Let's be moving after it. This one can be left here for now." And with that Kazzagin follows the floating image of the remaining orc in the water, hastily covering the ground, but being wary not to do anything that would risk him falling in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kazz keeps pace, trying to get ahead of the swimming Orc.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #6 Orcs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

19 Kathra
16 Grim*
9 Krogan
15 Orc #1
7 Mardred
4 Cinara
1 Kazz

HP & Conditions

PCs

Cinara 29/27 Surges 10/8.

Kazzagin 31/31 Surges 13/8
FAILED DEATH SAVES =1

Krogan 34/17 Surges 10/5- Bloodied.

Mardred 25/25 Surges 7/5.

Grim 25/25 Surges 2/2. 

Kathra 26/26 Surges 9/9. 

Monsters

Orc #1- 35 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Orc #2- 94 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Orc #3- 68 HP damage taken- Bloodied- UNCONSCIOUS. Divine Challenge (Kazz).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kathra- 

Grim- Move Z50 (Stealthy- Fail). Full Defence.

Orc #1- Move AB58. Charge Grim- Miss.

Orc #2- Move AC61. Move AA55. Drop Greataxe. Draw Hand Axe.

Orc #3- Move AD64. Move AB58.

Krogan- Delay (lose round) till after Grim.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move AA48. Intimidate Orc #1- Success.

Turn #2

Kathra- 

Grim- Anvil Touch Orc #1- Hit 18 damage & Soul Eater 7 damage = 25 damage and Pushed 1- Save or fall = Fail, take further 10 damage- Bloodied, and in water.

Krogan- Charge Orc #2- Crit 46 damage- Bloodied. Rampage- Greataxe Orc #2- Hit 16 damage.

Orc #1- Swim for the surface- Athletics check- Fail. Again- Success.

Orc #2- Move- Krogan Opportunity Attack Orc #2- Crit 32 damage- DEAD. Krogan Swift Charge Orc #3- Miss.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Miss. Shift AB59.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kaz- Move Z53. Charge Orc #3- Hit 6 damage & Frost Weapon 2 cold damage = 8 damage & Slowed.

Turn #3

Kathra- 

Grim- Move AB56. Penance Stare Orc #3- Miss.

Krogan- Shift AA56. Charge Orc #3- Hit 20 damage.

Orc #1- Move Athletics Check- Swim = Success x2 End in AI45.

Orc #3- Greataxe Krogan- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied. Shift AB60.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- Shift AB59. Divine Challenge Orc #3. Radiant Smite Orc #3- Crit 26 damage & 3 Cold damage- Bloodied- Surrender?

Turn #4

Kathra- 

Grim- Penance Stare (Subdual) Orc #3- Hit 11 Psychic damage & Pulled 3- Ko'd.

Krogan- Move (Run) x2 AF44. Looking for a decent sized rock.

Orc #1- Move (Swim) with Athletics Check x2- Success AN39.

Mardred- 

Cinara- 

Kazz- Move (Run) x2 AD45.

Turn #5

Kathra- 

Grim- 

Krogan- 

Orc #1-

[/sblock]

New Map-

188 Orcs at the door- Dwarf chase

Next up Grim... then Krogan again.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


 WD had said Grim would give chase, avoiding falling, so I think it's safe to move him his max run w/o risking falling into the water...


----------



## Ressurectah (Sep 19, 2011)

*Krogan*

Perception check....


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2011)

*Grim*

Grim uses his un-dwarven speed to pursue his target.

[sblock=OOC]

move: run after orc
standard: run after orc

should end in 40 I (Base speed 6x2 + 2x2 sq for 2 running)

[sblock=Quick sheet]
Grim
*Perception*: 15 *Insight*: 10 Dark Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 25 / 25 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: necrotic 5
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 3 / 2
*At-Will Powers:* Penance Stare, Soul Drain, Anvil Touch
*Encounter Powers*: Dark Reaping, Soul Eater
*Daily Powers*: Swarm of Ravens

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------

